# Xxx~~~ Mum's that will have 2 under 2 (or there abouts) come join us ~~~xxX



## elly75

Hey ladies got my bfp confirmed today so just wondering how many Mum's in here are going to have two under two by the end of this pregnancy (or there a bouts)? I know a few of us are pregnant again after sharing the experience on bnb from last year so would be good to have a place to chat again. 

Personally I'm very scared of how I will cope but I know I can do it! :wacko:

Ok I think we have enough for a list now!!! :haha: 

 Due Date list

August
:happydance: Tigerlady, 20th, 2nd baby. DK (13 month gap):happydance:

September
:happydance: Lovescrisps, 13th, 2nd Baby. Layla 8lbs, 3oz. (12 month, 3 week gap) :happydance:

October
:happydance: Twiglet, Oct. 20th, 2nd Baby, Alden (14 month gap) :happydance:
:happydance: silver_penny, 16th, 2nd Baby (15 month gap) :blue: :happydance:

November
sophie c, 9th, 2nd Baby (21 month gap) :pink:
Dragonfly, 16th, 2nd Baby (22 month gap)

December
:happydance: TheNewWife, 12th, 2nd Baby (16 month gap) :pink: :happydance:
:happydance: Fraggles, ?, 2nd Baby (14 month gap) :blue: :happydance:

January
jms895, 6th, 2nd Baby (21 month gap) :blue:
Maffie, 8th, 2nd Baby (14 month gap) :blue:
mum2be2011, 13th, 2nd Baby (15 months) :pink:
Baby, 28th, 2nd Bay (19 months)

February
3rdandlastime, 2nd, 3rd Baby (19 months) :blue:
shayandbump, 5th, 2nd Baby (16 months)
mummy to be, 6th, 2nd Baby (21 months gap) :blue:
BessiiBoop, 8th, 2nd Baby (20.5 month gap)
danni1979, 14th, 2nd Baby :pink:
87lianne, 18th, 2nd Baby (26 month gap)
elly75, 19th, 2nd Baby (18 month gap) :pink:
goddess25, 22nd, 2nd baby (24 months)

March
jojo2605, 2nd, 2nd baby (18 month gap)
AuntyE, 4th, 2nd Baby (18 month gap)
freshbikini, 4th, 2nd baby (17 month gap)
Zoya, 8th, 2nd Baby (19 month gap)
blessedmomma, 8th, 5th Baby (15 month gap) :blue:
Eldar, 9th, 2nd Baby (14month gap)
2nd time, 10th, 2nd Baby (12 months 2 weeks gap) :pink:
Juste3boys, 11th, 4th Baby (14 month gap)
Anababe, 24th, 3rd Baby (16 month gap)
ArmyWife, 26th, 2nd Baby (20 month gap) 
xdaniellex, 28th, 2nd Baby (19 month gap)
S_a_m_m_y, ?, 2nd Baby (18 month gap) :blue:
April
sb22, 4th, 2nd Baby (18 months corrected/21 months actual)
Moomoo, 5th, 2nd baby (17 month gap)
Wishingonastar, 5th, 2nd Baby (21 month gap)
peakydon, 6th, 2nd Baby (18 month gap)
jenwigan, 9th, 2nd Baby (21 month gap)
:angel: Emmea12uk, ?, 2nd Baby (33 month gap) :angel:
Mommyof_4, 18th, 5th baby (18 month gap)
laura3103, 18th, 2nd Baby (25 month gap)
Nat77, 20th, 2nd baby (18 month gap)
MrsBandEgglet, 22nd, 2nd Baby (15 months gap)
:angel: Pippin, 20th, 2nd Baby (20 months gap) :angel:
BrandiCanucks, 27th, 3rd Baby (28 month gap) :pink:

May
mummy3, 1st, 4th Baby (21 months)
MilosMommy7, 6th, 2nd Baby (18 month gap) :pink:
:angel: Duffy, 18th, 2nd Baby (18 months) :angel:
KimE, 23rd, 2nd Baby (22 months)
pinkclaire, 25th, 2nd Baby (15 months) :pink:
Tessica123, 28th, 2nd Baby

June
Vickie83, 11th, 2nd Baby (12.5 month gap)
Anna1982, 22nd, 3 & 4th Babies (19 month gap)

July
georgebeff, 1st, 2nd baby 
Celine, 5th, 2nd baby (24 month gap?)
Emma 21, 3rd baby (19 month gap)
samzi, 15th, 2nd Baby (17 month gap)
:angel:Rebaby, 20th, 2nd Baby (20 month gap):angel:
Pippin, 24th, 2nd Baby (23 month gap)
Eternal, 26th, 2nd Baby (19 month gap)
my4thmiracle, ?, 4th Baby (25 month gap)

August
Sarahchops86, 4th, 2nd Baby (12 month gap)
baby09, 10th, 2nd Baby (20 month gap)
Ivoryapril, 11th, 2nd Baby (15 month gap)
MiisDior, 15th, 2nd Baby (18 month gap)
mumzy2b<3, ?, 2nd Baby (11 month gap)
Emerald, 20th, 2nd Baby (18 month gap)


Hey everyone, here are the codes for our banner thanks to the lovely *jojo2605*. Copy and paste into your signature but make sure you put these [] brackets, one at either end of the code for it to work, had to take these away so that it would show the code rather than the image itself:

This one is for the spelling 'mommies'

IMG]https://i.imgur.com/T1xin.gif[/IMG

https://i.imgur.com/T1xin.gif

This one is for the spelling 'mummies'

IMG]https://i.imgur.com/80kK6.gif[/IMG

https://i.imgur.com/80kK6.gif

​


----------



## Twinminator

My twins will have just had their 2nd birthday when my beanie arrives. We'll cope hun :hugs:


----------



## Aunty E

Hi Pip! Don't worry, we'll be fine!


----------



## Armywife

Aunty E! I remember you too! We'll be fine Pippin, we're mega mums us!xx


----------



## crazy mummy

me, I am due in March so I will have a new baby a 17 month old baby and one who will be 3 in may


----------



## babyignoramus

Mine is due exactly a month after my son's second birthday. But I'm probably having a elective c-section so it'll be slightly earlier. Plus my son was born on his due date, i.e. didn't go overdue at all, so they may do it even earlier than normal..... :wacko:

So I'll nearly have two under two.......


----------



## Armywife

Crazy mummy your name is so apt! My sister has 6 kids under 10 (the youngest being 5 months) and she's always bouncing round smiling away! How do you guys do it? Soo much respect for you xx


----------



## crazy mummy

Armywife said:


> Crazy mummy your name is so apt! My sister has 6 kids under 10 (the youngest being 5 months) and she's always bouncing round smiling away! How do you guys do it? Soo much respect for you xx

I'm off to get sectioned:happydance:


----------



## Armywife

Hahahaaa! You are my inspiration! If you can cope with 4 i can cope with 2! :haha: xx


----------



## moomoo

Meeee LO will be 17 months (almost to the day) when bubs is born!

I'm excited and a lil nervous XX


----------



## 2ndtimer

i have a 2 year old and an 8 month old and one on the way!!! its so much fun!!!!


----------



## LoolaBear

im going to be having three under 2! ive already got a set of twins with another on the way. there will be 18 months difference between them xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm over from 2nd tri having a read round here. There will be about 20 months between my 2 - I'll get someone to log on and let you know how quickly I get carted off in the white van with square wheels when it happens! :haha: 

nah, tbh I did want a small(ish) age gap - but i expected TTC to take much longer than 2nd cycle coz DD took us 14 loooong cycles! Ah well, I think they'll be so cute together. A few of my friends have to same age gap and I love watchin their kiddies play!


----------



## Shrimpy

It is daunting but you'll be grand. Things do just seem to slot into place. Granted for the first year you'll be late for everything :) but if that's the worst that can happen then so be it!! My first 2 daughters are 22 months apart and I was terrified at first too but I was pleasantly surprised. I'm not saying it's a walk in the park by any means but seeing as you're no longer a "new" mummy you'll know what to do which makes things alot easier, as does you having more confidence as things aren't new and scary any more.

This time my youngest will be 2.5 and my eldest will be 4.5, keeping my fingers crossed I can do a good impression of an octopus come March :)

:hugs:


----------



## jojo2605

Hi Pippin, I will be! I have a Sam who is almost the same age as your Sam!!! 

It is scary, I worry about it constantly but I guess we have to manage don't we therefore we just will! In my mind, the first few weeks will be a struggle but once everything settles down it will just feel normal I'm sure!


----------



## elly75

We'll have two little ones under the age of two. They'll be 18 months apart or there abouts.

This is all incredibly daunting and scary!


----------



## Kimboowee

Josh will be 23 months when new baby arrives, im so scared! Eeeeekkk!!!


----------



## TheNewWife

Hi everyone! :wave: Emma is having her first birthday in 12 days and I am 22+2 now. :shock: She'll be under 16 months when her little sister is born.

I think I'm equally scared and excited. :rofl:


----------



## Tasha360

my next one is due befor my lo is even 1 lol xx


----------



## Pippin

*Wow there are loads of us *

I'll change the title to our 'club' and put due dates up if you'd like me to? I tried joining the official April club but I my post got a bit lost and I think it's mostly new mums.


----------



## Pippin

Cool I've changed the title! How is everyone? This pregnancy is already different I'm feeling sick already, didn't until 7 weeks with Sam and I haven't had the horrible sharp round ligament pain yet like I did with Sam, should I be worried do you think?


----------



## Pippin

jojo2605 said:


> Hi Pippin, I will be! I have a Sam who is almost the same age as your Sam!!!
> 
> It is scary, I worry about it constantly but I guess we have to manage don't we therefore we just will! In my mind, the first few weeks will be a struggle but once everything settles down it will just feel normal I'm sure!

Hey good choice in name :winkwink: I haven't planned anything yet for the big day. Must get on to it. That's when I'm going to tell my folks :wacko:


----------



## 2ndtimer

i had real easy prengnancies with my 2, but this one is horrid, sick, diorrehae (sp) headache, sleeping twice as much as b4, and hormones that could start an arguement in an empty room on the plus side my boobs look fantastic!!!! 

also the rate you get baby belly is so much quicker this time, however my lovely MIL (ha ha ) says "well if you pop them out like smarties every year this is what happens" i smile through gritted teeth as i loosen the button on my trousers, or am i just over reacting due to my tame hormones!!!!

i love babies but this pregnancy sucks ha ha ha


----------



## jojo2605

Pippin said:


> Cool I've changed the title! How is everyone? This pregnancy is already different I'm feeling sick already, didn't until 7 weeks with Sam and I haven't had the horrible sharp round ligament pain yet like I did with Sam, should I be worried do you think?

I have found that it's only now at nearly 11 weeks that I'm getting the round ligament pain, I guess it wasn't that long ago that we were stetched out the first time so our body kinda knew what to do for the first few weeks!! hehe


----------



## jojo2605

Pippin said:


> jojo2605 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Pippin, I will be! I have a Sam who is almost the same age as your Sam!!!
> 
> It is scary, I worry about it constantly but I guess we have to manage don't we therefore we just will! In my mind, the first few weeks will be a struggle but once everything settles down it will just feel normal I'm sure!
> 
> Hey good choice in name :winkwink: I haven't planned anything yet for the big day. Must get on to it. That's when I'm going to tell my folks :wacko:Click to expand...

AW how lovely to tell your parents on Sam's birthday!! We haven't planned anything yet either, well we are going away on his birthday to a festival so...!!


----------



## Aunty E

I had loads of round ligament pain much earlier, and I've had a fair bit of nausea, which has made it difficult to eat :( Although I haven't been sick WOO! I'm completely zonked out at the moment, but Mog is away with her Dad so at least I'm getting rest at home. We've told our families and a fair few of our friends already, so it'll just be a facebook post for the odds and sods after the twelve week scan.

The mummies groups calm down a lot in Second Tri Pip, so I'd go back and join then. The March mummies is already much easier to keep up with :)


----------



## elly75

Things have been going alright here. This pregnancy has been much easier than with Christian as I've only felt tired, gassy and a couple other things. No MS (shocking). 

We plan to tell our families after Christian's first birthday party has ended so that way most of the event will revolve around him.

If you've already told family and friends about your new arrival, how'd you do it? Just spill it out or did you do something creative?

To be honest, I'm a little scared as to how this pregnancy is going. With the less symptoms this time, I'm worried if everything's ok. Guess I'll find out come Wednesday since that'll be scan day.


----------



## Tasha360

Pippin said:


> *Wow there are loads of us *
> 
> I'll change the title to our 'club' and put due dates up if you'd like me to? I tried joining the official April club but I my post got a bit lost and I think it's mostly new mums.

im doing the april club hun im sorry if ive missed your post whats your due date and ill add you when i update the list later. I can only update once a day. x


----------



## pip holder

:hi: can I play here too please :flower: Lo is 9 months and I'm 9 weeks - eek :haha: 
At least there are enough of us 'suffering' together eh!
I've felt: less tired
more sick
less headaches
more gassy
less ligament pain
more emotional
less boob pain

So up to now totally different! Have had an early scan as we had NO idea of dates as my cycle hasn't come back after 1st pregnancy and saw/heard the heartbeat :cloud9::cloud9:

Here's wishing us all a boring and uneventful time (and quiet toddlers!!!!)
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## playgirl666

my LO will be around 15 months when this 1 is born :)


----------



## Armywife

I am really struggling this time with sickness and sheer exhaustion. I honestly can't explain how tired i am. I suppose being sick all day every day and being tired go hand in hand but i hope this passes soon. Also last time my boobs were sooo sore they hurt when i walked but this time although tender they aren't really sore at all. 

I have never yet had a day when i have honestly really struggled with Poppy but this week i am, i can hardly keep my eyes open let alone run around after her. This is not fun!xx


----------



## Pippin

Tasha360 said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> *Wow there are loads of us *
> 
> I'll change the title to our 'club' and put due dates up if you'd like me to? I tried joining the official April club but I my post got a bit lost and I think it's mostly new mums.
> 
> im doing the april club hun im sorry if ive missed your post whats your due date and ill add you when i update the list later. I can only update once a day. xClick to expand...

18th April accroding to nhs site or 20th according to everything else. Wasn't complaining it's just they are really chatty in there :rofl: it good everyone has formed friendships already. Thanks though appreciate it.


----------



## Aquarius24

Hi my dd will be 20mths when baby arrives xx


----------



## Pippin

elly75 said:


> Things have been going alright here. This pregnancy has been much easier than with Christian as I've only felt tired, gassy and a couple other things. No MS (shocking).
> 
> We plan to tell our families after Christian's first birthday party has ended so that way most of the event will revolve around him.
> 
> If you've already told family and friends about your new arrival, how'd you do it? Just spill it out or did you do something creative?
> 
> To be honest, I'm a little scared as to how this pregnancy is going. With the less symptoms this time, I'm worried if everything's ok. Guess I'll find out come Wednesday since that'll be scan day.

Last time I wrote a Christmas card to my parents and my brother saying love from a 4w 4 day pip, they cried. This time I might say something along the lines of this maybe as much of a surprise to you as it was to us....... We're six weeks pregnant! I thought maybe I could make Sam a t shirt that says 'it's my birthday and I'm going to be a big brother' but I only want my parents to know so I've scrapped that idea.



2ndtimer said:


> i had real easy prengnancies with my 2, but this one is horrid, sick, diorrehae (sp) headache, sleeping twice as much as b4, and hormones that could start an arguement in an empty room on the plus side my boobs look fantastic!!!!
> 
> also the rate you get baby belly is so much quicker this time, however my lovely MIL (ha ha ) says "well if you pop them out like smarties every year this is what happens" i smile through gritted teeth as i loosen the button on my trousers, or am i just over reacting due to my tame hormones!!!!
> 
> i love babies but this pregnancy sucks ha ha ha

What a cheeky mil :rofl: 

I have a short temper already :rofl: especially towards my dh :blush:


----------



## Pippin

Aquarius24 said:


> Hi my dd will be 20mths when baby arrives xx

Snap Sam will be the same, and welcome to our little club!



Armywife said:


> I am really struggling this time with sickness and sheer exhaustion. I honestly can't explain how tired i am. I suppose being sick all day every day and being tired go hand in hand but i hope this passes soon. Also last time my boobs were sooo sore they hurt when i walked but this time although tender they aren't really sore at all.
> 
> I have never yet had a day when i have honestly really struggled with Poppy but this week i am, i can hardly keep my eyes open let alone run around after her. This is not fun!xx

Are the pills not working Hun? I'm so sorry it's hard.



playgirl666 said:


> my LO will be around 15 months when this 1 is born :)

Hi :hi:


----------



## Aquarius24

Armywife said:


> I am really struggling this time with sickness and sheer exhaustion. I honestly can't explain how tired i am. I suppose being sick all day every day and being tired go hand in hand but i hope this passes soon. Also last time my boobs were sooo sore they hurt when i walked but this time although tender they aren't really sore at all.
> 
> I have never yet had a day when i have honestly really struggled with Poppy but this week i am, i can hardly keep my eyes open let alone run around after her. This is not fun!xx

Armywife I'm with u there... I'm sure it wasn't this bad last time! Does that mean the labour is gonna be worse too!! Ha. Hope not. My boobs aren't as sore as last time either, they are a bit tender but nothing compared with last time x


----------



## Zoesmommy

Zoe will be almost exactly 18 months old when this one was born. Two questions for you mums:
1. Do you get not so great remarks/responses when people find out you're pregnant AGAIN ALREADY?! Ours was planned, and I've actually only heard good things about kiddos being so close in age. Like one watches the older one potty train and wants to do it too, learns their letters with the sibling, etc. 

2. Any ideas for a first birthday party? I want something small but fun and I'm at a blank :(


----------



## Pippin

Aquarius24 said:


> Armywife said:
> 
> 
> I am really struggling this time with sickness and sheer exhaustion. I honestly can't explain how tired i am. I suppose being sick all day every day and being tired go hand in hand but i hope this passes soon. Also last time my boobs were sooo sore they hurt when i walked but this time although tender they aren't really sore at all.
> 
> I have never yet had a day when i have honestly really struggled with Poppy but this week i am, i can hardly keep my eyes open let alone run around after her. This is not fun!xx
> 
> Armywife I'm with u there... I'm sure it wasn't this bad last time! Does that mean the labour is gonna be worse too!! Ha. Hope not. My boobs aren't as sore as last time either, they are a bit tender but nothing compared with last time xClick to expand...

I hope not ! My labour was as long as Armywife's I'm hoping this one will slip out!


----------



## Pippin

Zoesmommy said:


> Zoe will be almost exactly 18 months old when this one was born. Two questions for you mums:
> 1. Do you get not so great remarks/responses when people find out you're pregnant AGAIN ALREADY?! Ours was planned, and I've actually only heard good things about kiddos being so close in age. Like one watches the older one potty train and wants to do it too, learns their letters with the sibling, etc.
> 
> 2. Any ideas for a first birthday party? I want something small but fun and I'm at a blank :(

Hi, I'm really scared of what everyone is going to say and if I get negativity I'm going to try and ignore it. If you have anything I can say in return I'd be grateful! This is a surprise but a welcome one. Work is my biggest worry.

No ideas for birthday. We've just invited close friend with babies and our parents for afternoon tea and cake.


----------



## Zoesmommy

Pippin, Well I've been telling people that my job is temporary, slated to end in June 2011. And we know we have to have another c section, which we all know is expensive. So why not have the second now while we're both double insured? So far we haven't had to pay anything for my daughter's birth. I've actually been PAID $400 (I pre paid it at the clinic each month, and then my hubby's insurance covered it so I got it back).
With the economy right now, we don't know if I'll find another job. And my hubby is trying to get back into the medical field so I can stay home anyway. So it's just the best time.
People still have nasty things to say behind our back, but it really doesn't matter. And having them close together I think is a good idea. Even if they were planned, they're our children and it's our choice. As long as we aren't asking them to give us money to support them it's really none of their business :growlmad: Right? I'm soooo excited to be preggo again already! I truly loved every bit of pregnancy (except the hip pain) AND labor :happydance: I know I'm crazy, and pre epidural the contractions were painful. But I still loved every bit of it!!


----------



## TheNewWife

I was much sicker this time around - so DH was convinced during 1st tri that it was a boy. Ummmm, not so much. :rofl:

We didn't tell ANYONE (not even family) until 13 weeks. Then we had all of our parents over and told them. For everyone else, we put Emma in a big sister shirt when they came to visit. I put a photo collage up on Facebook when we had told everyone who needed to be told in person. I like how we did it. :)
 



Attached Files:







Big Sister with due date.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## nikki-lou25

I love that tshirt, you are due the same day as me :D :D


----------



## jenwigan

elow girls just found out im preg with my 2nd, rach will be 2 a couple months after this 1's born can i still join? xx


----------



## Pippin

jenwigan said:


> elow girls just found out im preg with my 2nd, rach will be 2 a couple months after this 1's born can i still join? xx

Of course, just soooo nice to know there are lots of us in the sam boat. 

Thanks for all your responses to telling parents, I might think up a better way now, TheNewWife, I loved seeing your fb and peoples responses so I may just copy :blush:


----------



## TheNewWife

^^ Copy away!! :dance:


----------



## pip holder

Don't know if my post just got missed or I'm smelly :shrug::blush::haha:

But Hi again :hi: to everyone, my LO is 9 months and I'm 9weeks :cloud9:


----------



## elly75

Zoesmommy said:


> Zoe will be almost exactly 18 months old when this one was born. Two questions for you mums:
> 1. Do you get not so great remarks/responses when people find out you're pregnant AGAIN ALREADY?! Ours was planned, and I've actually only heard good things about kiddos being so close in age. Like one watches the older one potty train and wants to do it too, learns their letters with the sibling, etc.
> 
> 2. Any ideas for a first birthday party? I want something small but fun and I'm at a blank :(

For the first, my mum knows and she was totally in shock (mind you, so were we when we discovered another little one was on the way). I don't know how the rest of the family is going to react. Worried about negative stuff tho.

As for a first birthday, we're inviting family over for a BBQ. Nothing extravagant. Mum (bless her) offered her place to hold it since our place is a little on the small side and can't fit many in the backyard.


----------



## elly75

pip holder said:


> Don't know if my post just got missed or I'm smelly :shrug::blush::haha:
> 
> But Hi again :hi: to everyone, my LO is 9 months and I'm 9weeks :cloud9:

Hey there and welcome :wave:


----------



## Zoesmommy

elly75, my mom offered her place too LOL September could be hot or cold around here. Our 2 year wedding anniversary is October 4th and I wanted it outdoors, but did it indoors to be sure we wouldn't have to risk rain. And it POURED on our wedding day. So September 24th, who knows what the weather is going to be doing :( A BBQ does sound nice though :)


----------



## Pippin

pip holder said:


> Don't know if my post just got missed or I'm smelly :shrug::blush::haha:
> 
> But Hi again :hi: to everyone, my LO is 9 months and I'm 9weeks :cloud9:

Sorry lovely just lost in my excitement at the moment, big worries and you are most welcome here. Massive :hi: :hugs: Theres me going on about me missed as well in the April thread. Bad Pippin :haha:

How you doing today?


----------



## Pippin

elly75 said:


> For the first, my mum knows and she was totally in shock (mind you, so were we when we discovered another little one was on the way). I don't know how the rest of the family is going to react. Worried about negative stuff tho.

What did she say Hon? I'm so worried that is going to be in stark contrast to when we announced Sam, they were so over the moon, I just see us getting a lecture this time. Which is silly as I'm 31 with a good job that gives maternity leave and a house to put him/her in. :dohh: can't help but worry though.


----------



## crazy mummy

Armywife said:


> Hahahaaa! You are my inspiration! If you can cope with 4 i can cope with 2! :haha: xx

except it might be more than two though


----------



## pip holder

Morning lovelies :flower:

I have told my mum and dad and was pretty disappointed with the reactions tbh - my dad said 'well you'll have to be in a better routine by then won't you' :dohh: ermmmm... and congrats?? :haha:

Well after me claiming to feel loads better this time - the dreaded pregnancy insomnia has struck, panicked as I'm back to work full time next week (with 7am starts) so cannot be sleepless:nope:

Hope everyone feeling some improvements today and those who were bushed yesterday got a good rest last night :hugs:


----------



## elly75

Pippin said:


> elly75 said:
> 
> 
> For the first, my mum knows and she was totally in shock (mind you, so were we when we discovered another little one was on the way). I don't know how the rest of the family is going to react. Worried about negative stuff tho.
> 
> What did she say Hon? I'm so worried that is going to be in stark contrast to when we announced Sam, they were so over the moon, I just see us getting a lecture this time. Which is silly as I'm 31 with a good job that gives maternity leave and a house to put him/her in. :dohh: can't help but worry though.Click to expand...

She cried at first and hugged me. Overall, she says she's overjoyed to have another grandchild. Her next question was whether it was planned so soon. I told her 'No. We hoped to have waited till Christian was about 2 or 3.' Otherwise, she's been very supportive as always (again, bless her) and even found someone who has a double stroller they'd be willing to sell us and a carseat or two as well (another one for both of ours).

I'm sort of nervous about telling hubby's dad as I think he'll be negative. Hubby's thoughts? His family will be very happy they'll have another little one in the family. 

Ladies, please keep fingers crossed for hubby and I today. We've got our scan at the hospital this morning (8:20 am ET) and I'm incredibly nervous. I have this stupid fear that they'll tell me this pregnancy is over. :sigh:


----------



## Aunty E

My mum was kind of 'bothered', which was EXACTLY the reaction I was looking for, so I was pleased. I let her tell my siblings a couple of weeks later after the scan, and they were all super excited, which was nice, but I find the over excitement of my in-laws very very tiresome. Sorry. I'm not just a vessel for producing their grandchildren you know. They had their chance at child rearing, and all I hear about is how it ruined MiL's career. Yawn. 

Sorry, very very grumpy in early pregnancy and MS is making me mean and hungry (but unable to eat anything).


----------



## elly75

Oh! A question for you ladies. When do you plan telling your employer about your pregnancy?

Right now, I'm still on leave (mine was extended due to some union stuff at the workplace that occurred while I was off) and am a little concerned that soon enough I'll have to tell them I'll be gone again in about 6 months or so. :wacko:


----------



## Armywife

My mum just said, 'Well, we knew it would be soon, all you talk about is babies!' Then shouted 'Graham! Kerri and Martin are having another baby!' to which my dad replied 'Oh, tell them we're moving away' Hahahaaa! Exactly the response i expected! And we don't speak to hubbys family so thats one less negative response to get! I had to tell my boss as i was so sick and he kindly announced it to the whold office (dick!) so i got quite a few 'Jeeze, 2 under 2 by the time you're 28?!' as though it's unheard of! If only i cared eh??? xxx


----------



## Pippin

Pip holder I can see my Dad saying that! Also getting the insomnia too, taking ages to get to skip the Sam woke me at 5 this morning, I'm almost reaching for the matchsticks to keep my eyes open.

Elly75 how did it go hon? Super keen to know you are ok and that pip. :hugs: re telling work, I too have only just returned to work after Sam. I'm a teacher so did two weeks before Summer holidays and my head won't be pleased. She nice but hasn't got kids so doesn't understand. I'm thinking of telling her at 12 weeks so at least I'll have a few months work done by then. I'll have only worked 8 months in over two years by the end of this and we get fairly good maternity pay!

Aunty E I hear you on the grumpy stakes, poor dh went to get petrol with me tidy and I almost screamed at him as he was slightly too close to the pumps, I mean :say what: I'm a complete :witch: at the moment!

Armywife can't believe you boss said tat :shock: yep I agree he's a dick!!! Least mine has a bit more tacked even if she moans we cost her a lot. And what's wrong with 2 babies at the age of 28? Not like you're sixteen????

As for me, massive ms attack in supermarket, yuck! Travelling home from France Friday, just want to be home now!! X


----------



## Armywife

Are you still in France Pip?! I thought you were home for some reason! Bet you're dreading the journey aren't you? Poor thing, big hugs to you! When is Sam's birthday? I bet you can't wait! Shame i spent Poppy's 1st birthday with my head down the loo eh?! I honestly feel so guilty thinking about it! 

Crazy, i just saw your comment re more than one baby...Eeeeek! Imagine if i have 4 under 2!!! Just HOW?!xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi:

hi girls

Alex will be two about two weeks after baby due but alex was 5 weeks early so might be a bigger gap if this one comes early


----------



## Olivias_mum

My little girl us 1 in December and I'm due 30th march!(ish) my little girl was 3 months prem due to me having a dodgy ticker and when I saw the high risk obstetrician last week she said she thinks this baby will be more prem than Olivia!so I'm looking at having this baby when Olivia is about 12 months!x


----------



## Natalie Flynn

My little one will be about 17 months ish when this little one arrives :) xx


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies, can i join you? i know some of you already! 

i just had my last son december 16, 2009 and will be due march 8, 2011. so about 14-15 mos apart. i also have a 11 year old, 10 year old, and a son that turned 3 in june.

im a lil nervous about them being so close, but my girls were 19 mos apart and it worked out great. they always played together and the older one potty trained the younger one. of course i have added more since they were little, so i know it wont be as easy, but i love babies! they are such a gift, i will take as many as is given to me!


----------



## Pippin

Armywife said:


> Are you still in France Pip?! I thought you were home for some reason! Bet you're dreading the journey aren't you? Poor thing, big hugs to you! When is Sam's birthday? I bet you can't wait! Shame i spent Poppy's 1st birthday with my head down the loo eh?! I honestly feel so guilty thinking about it!

Yer still in France, coming back Friday 13 hour drive I'm just hoping ms doesn't really show her head otherwise I'll have to drive a lot of it. With Sam the car was the worst time but I was never actually sick. 

Sorry you spent Poppy's birthday so ill, don't feel guilty HON, your growing her sister/s or brother/s :haha: and shell remember them much much more. Xxxx


:hi: to Pinksnowball, Olivias_mum, Natalie flynn and blessedmomma :hi: lovely to have you here.


----------



## elly75

Oh wow. Hi Pinksnowball, Olivias_Mum, Natalie Flynn and Blessedmomma and welcome! :wave:

As for the scan today, I got to see my little one :dance: and had a good heartbeat. After that, I was sent down to genetics for the rest of the test and got to speak to a genetics counsellor. Since I'll be 35 once this one's born, they had to go over the risks and percentages. I was upset by this but know they have to go through with the talk considering my age. In addition, due to my background and hubby's background, we were tested for some other genetic disorder although it didn't seem likely that either of us were carriers. So, got 4 vials drawn as well.

Need to go back in a few weeks for Part II of the test (another blood one).

Crazy, that was really rude of your employer! Whatever happened to having tact?!


----------



## Pippin

Elly75 :yipee: :wohoo: that's fantastic. They only have to outline the risks I'm sure you'll be fine hon. May I ask why you need the genetics test or is it just standard stuff.


----------



## Anababe

ooh can i join you!

Ive got a son whos 3 in october and had my youngest was born Oct 2009 so he'll be 17months when this baby is born.. 

Im a very scared single mummy but still soo excited :D:D

xx


----------



## elly75

Well, up here in Canada, they tend to set a line I guess as to when things get more risky when having children. The line appears to be 35 as the chances of having a child with Downs is about 1 in 350 and the chance of the child having any other genetic disorder is at 1 in 180. So, as a result, my family Doc booked me in to be checked. If she didn't do that, I'm sure my OB would have done the same thing.

Hey and welcome, Anababe! :wave:


----------



## blessedmomma

elly75- yay on the scan!

hi anababe, bump buddy!


----------



## blessedmomma

elly75- yay on the scan!

hi anababe, bump buddy!


----------



## Pippin

Anababe said:


> ooh can i join you!
> 
> Ive got a son whos 3 in october and had my youngest was born Oct 2009 so he'll be 17months when this baby is born..
> 
> Im a very scared single mummy but still soo excited :D:D
> 
> xx

:hi: good to see you and welcome.


----------



## Pippin

I feel normal today, I know that can be normal, but it feels odd if you know what I mean. Can't shake the feeling all isn't well but I think it's just because I'm not home and not prepared, not able to take my vitamins etc because I'm waiting to get home first. At 4 weeks I shouldn't feel anything but still I feel weird, 10 minutes of ms might make me feel better :dohh: mind you had bad attack in the supermarket yesterday so must remember that. Also worrying about work :dohh: Anyway rant over, think I'm just still in a bit of shock/denial!


----------



## TheNewWife

My goodness you're all a chatty bunch! :rofl:

I had much more MS this time, but I'm not sure if it was because a) I had no time to rest with a little one or b) it was actually worse. LOL. Hubby thinks it was worse for sure but perhaps that's because he got to witness more of the "damage." ;)

elly75 - which part of Canada are you in? I'm in BC. :wave:

Pippin - good luck with the long drive. I don't mind road trips but with Emma, it's trickier. She's generally pretty good but I feel badly leaving her for so long in the car seat, especially when she doesn't understand the reason and the fun outcome. 

Good night to everyone else! I just got back from a Cirque du Soleil show and am exhausted. The baby seemed to really like it - she got super active when the music started! :cloud9:


----------



## Pippin

Thanks TheNewWife, the drive isn't so bad if we take it in turns but I do feel sorry for Sam. This is our family holiday home so we do it regularly so it's not so bad as of we don't know where we are going. I want to come back next year with the new one but he/she will only be 4 months maybe a bit to young. :shrug:


----------



## TheNewWife

Where in France is it?


----------



## Armywife

I kknow it's really early but i am a little pram obsessed soo...Has anyone considered which double buggy they are getting? I have the Quinny Buzz 3 for Poppy and i want something similar in a double for when new baby gets here but can't find anything...Any ideas? x


----------



## TheNewWife

We already have a Phil & Teds Sport with the doubles kit. We knew we'd have 2 little ones fairly quickly so figured we may as well go for the double buggy straight off the top. :)


----------



## Armywife

Awww, Pip don't worry sweetie, it will all be fine! If i were you i'd just be thankful for the break! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Aunty E

It's not too early at all! I've been thinking about prams a fair bit actually. I really like the Joovy caboose, but that's not going to be any use until newbaby is six months old, so I might hold it in reserve for now.

Right. I just typed an enormous post, with links and BnB ate it. FFS.

Anyway, I'm dithering was the essential thrust of it.


----------



## jojo2605

HI everyone who has joined since I comment... 5 pages ago! Had loads to catch up on!! 

How are we all feelign today? My MS is subsiding a little now and I'm feeling more normal but i'm going to try and put it down to the fact that Im getting further along rather than being a worry-wart! Hehe 



Armywife said:


> I kknow it's really early but i am a little pram obsessed soo...Has anyone considered which double buggy they are getting? I have the Quinny Buzz 3 for Poppy and i want something similar in a double for when new baby gets here but can't find anything...Any ideas? x

Armywife I have looked a lot into this and I can't find a single thing that seems suitable :wacko: I had the Quinny Buzz for Sam until a couple of weeks ago and really didn't like it!! 

Was on the bus yesterday and a lady came on with a tandem (one seat infront of the other) and it seemed so long and awkward to manouvre. Trouble is the side by side ones don't really appeal either as they would be anightmare round shops I'm sure! Plus I don't wnt the baby to be facing away from me... I've coem to the conclusion there isnt a simple answer to this to any suggestions will be greatly received!!!!!


----------



## jojo2605

TheNewWife said:


> We already have a Phil & Teds Sport with the doubles kit. We knew we'd have 2 little ones fairly quickly so figured we may as well go for the double buggy straight off the top. :)

Whats this like hun? where does the baby go and where does the toddler go?


----------



## jojo2605

Aunty E said:


> It's not too early at all! I've been thinking about prams a fair bit actually. I really like the Joovy caboose, but that's not going to be any use until newbaby is six months old, so I might hold it in reserve for now.
> 
> Right. I just typed an enormous post, with links and BnB ate it. FFS.
> 
> Anyway, I'm dithering was the essential thrust of it.

Just looked at the Joovy Caboose, looks quite novel actually, not seen anything else like it before. trouble is I doubt even at 2 Sam would really like to be sitting on a bench seat, if he got tired I could imagine him being grumpy if he didn't have a comfy seat to sit in!


----------



## elly75

TheNewWife said:


> My goodness you're all a chatty bunch! :rofl:
> 
> I had much more MS this time, but I'm not sure if it was because a) I had no time to rest with a little one or b) it was actually worse. LOL. Hubby thinks it was worse for sure but perhaps that's because he got to witness more of the "damage." ;)
> 
> elly75 - which part of Canada are you in? I'm in BC. :wave:
> 
> 
> Good night to everyone else! I just got back from a Cirque du Soleil show and am exhausted. The baby seemed to really like it - she got super active when the music started! :cloud9:

I hear ya about having no time to rest! Thank goodness MS isn't so bad this time but sometimes a while after taking my vitamins (usually about 1/2 hr), I feel nauseous. 

I'm over in Ontario. :wave:


----------



## elly75

Armywife said:


> I kknow it's really early but i am a little pram obsessed soo...Has anyone considered which double buggy they are getting? I have the Quinny Buzz 3 for Poppy and i want something similar in a double for when new baby gets here but can't find anything...Any ideas? x

A family friend has offered to sell us her double pram/stroller for a good price and apparently works with any infant carrier. I'll be able to see the card/information on it on Sunday so we're hoping this will solve the double pram issue. Apparently as well she's got an extra carseat too so we may end up getting that.


----------



## elly75

jojo2605 said:


> HI everyone who has joined since I comment... 5 pages ago! Had loads to catch up on!!
> 
> How are we all feelign today? My MS is subsiding a little now and I'm feeling more normal but i'm going to try and put it down to the fact that Im getting further along rather than being a worry-wart! Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Armywife said:
> 
> 
> I kknow it's really early but i am a little pram obsessed soo...Has anyone considered which double buggy they are getting? I have the Quinny Buzz 3 for Poppy and i want something similar in a double for when new baby gets here but can't find anything...Any ideas? x
> 
> Armywife I have looked a lot into this and I can't find a single thing that seems suitable :wacko: I had the Quinny Buzz for Sam until a couple of weeks ago and really didn't like it!!
> 
> Was on the bus yesterday and a lady came on with a tandem (one seat infront of the other) and it seemed so long and awkward to manouvre. Trouble is the side by side ones don't really appeal either as they would be anightmare round shops I'm sure! Plus I don't wnt the baby to be facing away from me... I've coem to the conclusion there isnt a simple answer to this to any suggestions will be greatly received!!!!!Click to expand...

Feeling alright this morning and little guy has left for daycare a short while ago.A bit of a late start this morning but that's because it took hubby a bit longer to get moving this morning :shrug:.

As for tandem, I like that one a bit more than the side by side one as that'd be hard to manoeuvre in and out of shops (usually they have these silly bars and stuff near the entrances at malls. With some tandems, you can sit an infant carrier into the back seat so that way you can have the little one facing you. However, you're quite right Jojo, there isn't much of a simple answer or solution is there?


----------



## Aunty E

This one can have one or both kids facing you and you can buy a carrycot to make it suitable for a newborn. That said, it's a bit pricey unless you buy second hand.

https://www.mothercare.com/Firstwhe...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42804041&mcb=core

The iCandy pear can have them facing you too, although as it's a tandem, I'm not sure you'd see much of the down below one! there's a brilliant one on the market that I can't find right now that is completely modular and flexible so you can have them facing any old way. It was pricey too though. Of course with the Phil and Ted, you can just use it as a single when you don't need it otherwise. 

I'll probably sell the stokke :( We haven't used it much recently, and I can't afford to buy a new pram without selling it first. We're going to wait until after newbaby is born to see how we get on though.


----------



## Aunty E

Found it!


https://www.babyjogger.com/city_select_lp.aspx


----------



## Armywife

Aunty E that is perfect! You little superstar you!!!! Thanks sooo much!xx


----------



## jojo2605

elly75 said:


> jojo2605 said:
> 
> 
> HI everyone who has joined since I comment... 5 pages ago! Had loads to catch up on!!
> 
> How are we all feelign today? My MS is subsiding a little now and I'm feeling more normal but i'm going to try and put it down to the fact that Im getting further along rather than being a worry-wart! Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Armywife said:
> 
> 
> I kknow it's really early but i am a little pram obsessed soo...Has anyone considered which double buggy they are getting? I have the Quinny Buzz 3 for Poppy and i want something similar in a double for when new baby gets here but can't find anything...Any ideas? x
> 
> Armywife I have looked a lot into this and I can't find a single thing that seems suitable :wacko: I had the Quinny Buzz for Sam until a couple of weeks ago and really didn't like it!!
> 
> Was on the bus yesterday and a lady came on with a tandem (one seat infront of the other) and it seemed so long and awkward to manouvre. Trouble is the side by side ones don't really appeal either as they would be anightmare round shops I'm sure! Plus I don't wnt the baby to be facing away from me... I've coem to the conclusion there isnt a simple answer to this to any suggestions will be greatly received!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Feeling alright this morning and little guy has left for daycare a short while ago.A bit of a late start this morning but that's because it took hubby a bit longer to get moving this morning :shrug:.
> 
> As for tandem, I like that one a bit more than the side by side one as that'd be hard to manoeuvre in and out of shops (usually they have these silly bars and stuff near the entrances at malls. With some tandems, you can sit an infant carrier into the back seat so that way you can have the little one facing you. However, you're quite right Jojo, there isn't much of a simple answer or solution is there?Click to expand...

If your OH is anything like mine, he always takes ages to get going!! Is it just me or do men do everything consistently slower than us?! Glad you're feeling ok!! :thumbup:

I agree that the tandem are better than side-by-side. 

To be honset I'm baffled as to what to do!! I was thinking of just using a wrap or carrier for baby whilst pushing Sam in a pushchair for now and take it from there? God knows!! haha!


----------



## jojo2605

Aunty E said:


> This one can have one or both kids facing you and you can buy a carrycot to make it suitable for a newborn. That said, it's a bit pricey unless you buy second hand.
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Firstwhe...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42804041&mcb=core
> 
> The iCandy pear can have them facing you too, although as it's a tandem, I'm not sure you'd see much of the down below one! there's a brilliant one on the market that I can't find right now that is completely modular and flexible so you can have them facing any old way. It was pricey too though. Of course with the Phil and Ted, you can just use it as a single when you don't need it otherwise.
> 
> I'll probably sell the stokke :( We haven't used it much recently, and I can't afford to buy a new pram without selling it first. We're going to wait until after newbaby is born to see how we get on though.

I do like that mothercare one, but it does look quite wide? Would have to try it out, which is the good thing with mothercare ones, you can go in and have a little try! 

I love that other one you put the link to! It seems absolutely perfect!!! 

We're the same as you whereby we have had to sell to buy with our pushchairs!! 

I'm just a bit worried at spending so much money on smething when you probably won't really know whether it works out or not until you have been using it for a while! I think in an ideal world we would need about 3 different types of tandems for every situation! haha. If only ay?

Thanks for the linkss Aunty E :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! how are we today?

i actually slept good last night so doing pretty good today

here is the double stroller we are getting...

https://www.babytrend.com/sit_n_stand_double/SS76091.html

it can be altered many different ways for different ages so should work a while for us. we will proly get it next month and use it with our 7 mo old and 3 yr old. since it can hold a car seat, we can use it right away when the new one gets here.

i like that my 3 yr old can use a cushy seat or just sit and hang on, or stand. its only $129 here so price is right for us and how long we can use it for.


----------



## KittenKat

Afternoon all, thought I would also come poke my nose in here too, if all dates are correct and go to "plan" I will have 2 under 1 when littlest one makes their appearance, but only for about 2 weeks lol then the kids ages will read, 10, 3, 1 , 0 :haha:


----------



## jojo2605

KittenKat said:


> Afternoon all, thought I would also come poke my nose in here too, if all dates are correct and go to "plan" I will have 2 under 1 when littlest one makes their appearance, but only for about 2 weeks lol then the kids ages will read, 10, 3, 1 , 0 :haha:

Welcome KittenKat!! Wow you really will have 2 close together... plus a 3 year old... yikes! I think your 10 year old will be busy!! haha 
!


----------



## mommyof_4

Hi ladies. When this little bean is due, my youngest will be just over 1.5. This bean will make baby number 5. My oldest will be 9, then the next will be 7, and then 4, then 1.5 and new born. I am not too worried cause I will have older hands to grab diapers and so on. I am praying it is only one though, that would put me over!!!

Pippin I didn't know we have the same due date. How are you feeling?? Any sickness yet?


----------



## mommyof_4

Thenewwife I am also in BC!!


----------



## Zoya

:hi: I am here again as well..........got my boy in august last year....and decided to have 2nd to complete my family but now a bit nervous if its too early or I should have waited few more months...............i have thought that it will take some time but this time it worked in first try :wacko:


----------



## Armywife

ZOYA!!! Hi!! Congratulations sweetie! Wow there are soooo many of us here now!xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

zoya- that same thing happened to us, lol! it took a while to get our last one, so when we decided we wanted one more, we started early. we figured he would be about 1 when it worked based on how long it took before and that we are older now. he is 35, im 32. worked out first time!


----------



## jojo2605

Zoya said:


> :hi: I am here again as well..........got my boy in august last year....and decided to have 2nd to complete my family but now a bit nervous if its too early or I should have waited few more months...............i have thought that it will take some time but this time it worked in first try :wacko:

Hello Zoya :) I remember seeing you before! :happydance: I have an August baby too so will have a similar gap. 

Welcome back and congrats on your pregnancy!! :flower:


----------



## Aunty E

Lots of August 09 first babies on this thread! Teehee! We also thought it might take a bit longer, but lo and behold, first month BFP :dohh:


----------



## elly75

Aunty E said:


> Lots of August 09 first babies on this thread! Teehee! We also thought it might take a bit longer, but lo and behold, first month BFP :dohh:

Yep. Same here! It took us so long to get pregnant with Christian we'd though we would have the same amount of time for his brother or sister. Nope. Got a BFP rather easily. :dohh:


----------



## elly75

Hey there and welcome, Kittenkat, Mommyof_4 and Zoya! :wave:


----------



## danni1979

Heyyyyyy
This looks like just the right section for me tooooooo :D
Saffron will be 16 ish months when the next ones due,so strange to think that this time last year i was preggers and i am again now,lol..
It took us 9 months to get preg with Saf so we def didnt expect to get preg first month of trying but we did!!
I'm having bad all day sickness and really feel i'm neglecting Saf and missing out on all the lil things,luckily enough my DH is at home alot of the day so hes doing lots for her,but i still feel bad mummy,its so hard isnt it,i am glad i'm doing this now though as i think it would be harder if Saffron was older and could question why mummy was in bed throwing up for so long today lol
Heres to us mummys :D
xx xx


----------



## laura3103

my little lady will have just turned 2 when this little bean arrives. i was panicing when i found out yesterday about the idea of 2 children but now i am so happy and cant wait to see my little bean at my scan. 

i'm also a single mum so i guess its even more of a worry for me.


----------



## TheNewWife

jojo2605 said:


> TheNewWife said:
> 
> 
> We already have a Phil & Teds Sport with the doubles kit. We knew we'd have 2 little ones fairly quickly so figured we may as well go for the double buggy straight off the top. :)
> 
> Whats this like hun? where does the baby go and where does the toddler go?Click to expand...

This is the one we have: https://philandteds.com/productsus/pushus/sportus If you go to the website, it's very interactive and will show you all of the possibilites for arranging the kids. It's a bit heavy but so far I would say that's the only negative we've found. We also have an adaptor so we can click our Peg Perego carseat straight on - which I think you can also do with Graco carseats and possibly a few other brands.


----------



## TheNewWife

Wow, definitely a lot of Aug 09 babies that are getting siblings! A lot of people think we're crazy for getting pregnant again so soon - but I am looking forward to having 2 little girls who are so close in age! (Okay, I'm also a bit freaked out but we have lots of family - too much family sometimes - close by and very willing to help.)

I think the only thing I need to buy for the new baby are a few Winter otfits (since Emma was an August baby) and then a newborn insert for my Ergo. Other than that, Emma's the one who gets the new room so she'll end up with everything new. :)


----------



## Armywife

TheNewWife said:


> I think the only thing I need to buy for the new baby are a few Winter otfits (since Emma was an August baby) and then a newborn insert for my Ergo. Other than that, Emma's the one who gets the new room so she'll end up with everything new. :)


This is part of the reason i'd love another girl!!! However, i would also love a little boy as Poppy is such a daddy's girl....i want me a mummy's boy! xx


----------



## Armywife

Morning ladies! How are we all today? I had a pretty bad night, was sick a good few times and then had the biggest spider ever in my bedroom! I feel shattered!

Have my booking in appointment later, a little aprehensive as it is with a midwife i didn't like last time, very unsympathetic and uninterested. Tell you what though, after what i went through in labour and when Poppy was poorly i'll be taking no sh*t from anyone! :thumbup:

Happy Friday Ladies! :flower:


----------



## elly75

Happy Friday everyone!

Woke up at about 3 in the morning because of bladder but after that, could NOT get back to sleep. One minute I'd feel hot then too cold then legs couldn't get comfy, etc. Annoying as heck.

Today, it's another ultrasound (why I am not too sure but whatever) and bloodwork. Fun times! Plus, hubby is taking me out for a pre-birthday lunch as he'll be busy with work starting next week.

Welcome Danni1979 and laura3103!

Danni, hang in there as hopefully that MS will go away soon! Hope you feel better.

Laura, it is hard being a single mum, isn't it? My mum was in the same boat and it amazes me as to how she did it. I think of her as a supermum. ;)


----------



## elly75

Armywife said:


> TheNewWife said:
> 
> 
> I think the only thing I need to buy for the new baby are a few Winter otfits (since Emma was an August baby) and then a newborn insert for my Ergo. Other than that, Emma's the one who gets the new room so she'll end up with everything new. :)
> 
> 
> This is part of the reason i'd love another girl!!! However, i would also love a little boy as Poppy is such a daddy's girl....i want me a mummy's boy! xxClick to expand...

I'm hoping for a little girl this time but we'll see what happens. Christian loves his Daddy very much and will bum shuffle to him as soon as he sees him. 
Sooo cute.

Speaking of the little monkey, sounds like he's up so I'd better head off. Take care ladies and have a lovely day!


----------



## AP

Armywife I am suffering quite bad too now. Its terrible


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry to ladies with ms, its so hard to function with it :hugs:

welcome new ladies!!!:happydance:

how are we all today?

who is finding out the sex of the baby as soon as possible? i cant wait to know!


----------



## KittenKat

Can't wait to find out, would love another little boy as it will be my OH's first biological one, though he sees my eldest as his too so isn't too bothered. And I am certainly not as sick feeling as I was with the girls so maybe I will get my wish for him, but if not hey ho no bother.

Not getting to see anyone official until 2nd Sept as my community midwife was fully booked and first available appointment was just after we have left the country to go on holiday. She will have loads to do on that appointment too lol, all note filling, scan booking blood taking, she will be a very busy midwife. Though last time she got me to fill in my medical history myself at home twice as I lost my first set of notes:haha:


----------



## mommyof_4

elly75 said:


> Hey there and welcome, Kittenkat, Mommyof_4 and Zoya! :wave:

Thanks ;)


----------



## mommyof_4

A question to the early April sweet peas......when did your morning sickness start??

Morning is a bitter sweet thing really, you hate when you have it, but when you have it af least you know everything is going well!

I have not really started ms, but I am only 4w4d. I feel on and off sick. My only constant symptom is tiredness! My eyes hurt all day long.


----------



## Anababe

I have terrible sickness in the morning and afternoon it starts to ease off around tea time for the evening. I cant wait for it to go now! x


----------



## jojo2605

Armywife said:


> Morning ladies! How are we all today? I had a pretty bad night, was sick a good few times and then had the biggest spider ever in my bedroom! I feel shattered!
> 
> Have my booking in appointment later, a little aprehensive as it is with a midwife i didn't like last time, very unsympathetic and uninterested. Tell you what though, after what i went through in labour and when Poppy was poorly i'll be taking no sh*t from anyone! :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Friday Ladies! :flower:

Sorry to hear you're having such a rough time of it Armywife :hugs::hugs:
Hope your booking in appoinbtment went well and the midwife wasn't so retched this time!!! 

Happy friday to everyone, hope no one has had a bad friday 13th! not that i'm superstitious!!


----------



## jojo2605

I'm firmly on team yellow this time as well as my last pregnancy. I just love the element of surprise that comes with it at the birth!! I think I'm having another boy to be honest, and I don't mind in the slightest. Although I will say that if we were to have a girl that means I could stop there and not have any more for definite! 

Any one else team yellow?


----------



## Aunty E

nope, I'm finding out as soon as possible! I keep referring to this one as a girl, and keep changing my mind about which I'd rather have. Some days I think it would be lovely to have another girl as Imogen is so wonderful, and some days I think it would be nice to have a little boy as then we'd have one of each (and could stop!). So hopefully this means I'll be pleased either way :)


----------



## danni1979

Awwww i'm gonna hopefully find out,think its a girl tbh,dont really mind what i have..
Have to say JoJo,i think its great when people wait to find out the sex till the birth,nust be so amazing to hear "its a boy/girl" :D
I just dont have the patience LOL
xx xx


----------



## jojo2605

Aunty E said:


> nope, I'm finding out as soon as possible! I keep referring to this one as a girl, and keep changing my mind about which I'd rather have. Some days I think it would be lovely to have another girl as Imogen is so wonderful, and some days I think it would be nice to have a little boy as then we'd have one of each (and could stop!). So hopefully this means I'll be pleased either way :)

I'm not sure whether I'm thinking boy because I have a boy and find it hard to imagine having a girl!!

There are so many advantages to finding out sooner, like being able to be more prepared, just something stops me wanting to find out!


----------



## jojo2605

danni1979 said:


> Awwww i'm gonna hopefully find out,think its a girl tbh,dont really mind what i have..
> Have to say JoJo,i think its great when people wait to find out the sex till the birth,nust be so amazing to hear "its a boy/girl" :D
> I just dont have the patience LOL
> xx xx

I just love the shock... i was convinced, like 99% convinced I was carrying a girl last time so the surprise when a little boy popped out was fun!! Hehee

I can understand the patience thing though I really can, we had so many scans first time round and I just couldn't help looking in 'that' area to see if I could fathom what was going on there! hehe


----------



## elly75

Ladies, forgive me for the following rant but was quite cheesed off today.

My doc (family doctor) had scheduled me to get an ultrasound today as well as bloodwork. That's all fine and good. When I went to the ultrasound clinic, they brought me in and did the scan. While he was doing the scan and looking at what he was doing, it seemed very familiar. When everything is done, he gave me a piece of paper to give to the lab in regards to my bloodwork. I looked at the piece of paper and it was the same bloody scan I did on WEDNESDAY at the hospital. Same values, information, everything. 

I went to my doctor's office and spoke to the receptionist and asked as to why I had to get the same IPS scan done twice in a period of two days and she was surprised. I mentioned I did it already at the hospital and she asked why the hospital to begin with. They (the hospital) called me and made the appointment because my family doctor referred me to them. I guess she forgot or something. The receptionist apologized and agreed I didn't need to do the same bloodwork twice. I had to explain the same situation to the lab tech who in turn spoke to the doctor about the whole situation.

Felt like I had wasted a good part of the day. The ultrasound technician wasn't too gentle either which made it worse. >.<


----------



## Pippin

WOW chatty ladies!!!!!

*Welcome to Mommyof_4, Zoya (so good to hear from you again), danni1979 and laura3103* :hi: Loads of familiar faces coming back which is really nice but also lovely to meet the new ladies. 

Hey *Mommyof_4*, my tww buddy, sickness is coming and going in waves not very often or strong but it has been from early on which was totally different to Sam as I got this feeling at 6-7 weeks with him.

:hugs: elly75 must have been so frustrating. 

Just got back from France and I'm sooooo glad to be home. Had a lovely time but wanted to get back and take all this in. In true Pippin style I peed on a few sticks as soon as I got home and the lines are getting darker. Phew, but not dark enough for me to be happy if I'm 17 or 18 dpo, I think I must be 15 or 16dpo insead, comparing my tests to Sam tests but I know you can implant later etc etc..... Anyway

I'm sooooo hoping for a girl and I'm getting girl vibes and girl prediction with the chinese lunar chart (which was right with Sam and quite a few friends but it's a bit of fun) but I can only imagine having a boy because of Sam. I'd love a girl but it could all be wishful thinking. If it is a girl I'm going to stop then. Oh and we will be finding out :happydance:

Ahhhh what else have you been talking about, pregnant brain already :dohh: As there are so many of us why don't we have a front page?
*PM me your Due date, how many other children and ages at birth* if there is enough response I'll do a front page. xxxxx


----------



## Armywife

Big news for us today ladies...Poppy finally got a tooth! I can't stop telling people! One year and one week old to the day and she finally has a tooth! Woooohooooo!xx


----------



## elly75

Armywife said:


> Big news for us today ladies...Poppy finally got a tooth! I can't stop telling people! One year and one week old to the day and she finally has a tooth! Woooohooooo!xx

Yayyyy Poppy! 

You must be so proud. :)


----------



## elly75

Pippin, welcome home! :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Armywife said:


> Big news for us today ladies...Poppy finally got a tooth! I can't stop telling people! One year and one week old to the day and she finally has a tooth! Woooohooooo!xx

Yay for Poppy, well done! was she ok with it? Sam have 9 now :dohh: hence why I stopped breast feeding at 10 months :dohh:


----------



## elly75

Christian almost has 5 teeth. I say almost as one is trying to break 2through.

That was little one assisted typing. :dohh:


----------



## TheNewWife

jojo2605 said:


> Any one else team yellow?

We were on :yellow: last time and DH would have been happy to do the same again, but I wanted to know this time around. Who knows for the next one, lol.


----------



## elly75

TheNewWife said:


> jojo2605 said:
> 
> 
> Any one else team yellow?
> 
> We were on :yellow: last time and DH would have been happy to do the same again, but I wanted to know this time around. Who knows for the next one, lol.Click to expand...

I have to agree with you 100%! Hubby doesn't want to know but I do.


----------



## crazy mummy

blessedmomma said:


> so sorry to ladies with ms, its so hard to function with it :hugs:
> 
> welcome new ladies!!!:happydance:
> 
> how are we all today?
> 
> who is finding out the sex of the baby as soon as possible? i cant wait to know!

we are gonna find out I am not bothered but the OH wants to know if he is finally gonna get a son, I very much doubt it we have three girls so it will more than likely be a girl, I honestly don't mind either way just have to wait and see:happydance:


----------



## danni1979

Hello ladies

has anyone started thinking about buggies yet? I have been trawling around on line and the double buggy area is a minefield,lol,Dont like the p&T,tandems look good,but then how are they for manervibilty sp? then side by side look good because the one at the back cant kick out,but are they tooooo wide for most doors,lol,apparantly the side by side ones get on buses easier(according to my bus driver) LOL
There just seems to be so much more to think about this time round,wondering also about the cot/bed situation,was thinking of putting saffron in a bed,but then do i go for a toddelr bed,or a normal single bed,i reckon ahe'll be about 18 months by the time shes in it!!
Any thoughts?
xx xx


----------



## Pippin

We're are going to definitely find out, just because we are so impatient :dohh:

As for buggies I might try and use a sling for the new baby and keep Sam in his. When he's old enough and baby too heavy I'll get one of those boards for him to stand on but this could all change of course.

I'm getting quite bad tummy ache, hope it's just stretching pains. Took my trousers off as they were a bit tight :blush: so I'm hoping it's that. Just done more tests, lines darker than yesterday, phew! First ri is always so much worry!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

elly75 said:


> TheNewWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojo2605 said:
> 
> 
> Any one else team yellow?
> 
> We were on :yellow: last time and DH would have been happy to do the same again, but I wanted to know this time around. Who knows for the next one, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree with you 100%! Hubby doesn't want to know but I do.Click to expand...

lol- with our last one i didnt want to know but hubby did. he was gonna find out and buy clothes by himself for the baby and keep them hid til he was born. when they were doing the scan, i have to admit i got very anxious to know! 

this time he is already anxious to know, im not even gonna try to hold out. if im carrying the baby, i should be first to know, lol!

yay poppy for first tooth!!!!!

welcome home pippin!!!!


----------



## Armywife

Thanks for the congrats for Poppy! 

I'm gonna find out for sure, i'm sooo impatient! I can't even wait to open my christmas presesnt, i alwasy have to have an early peek! I'm terrible! 

I'm having a meltdown thinking about buggies, cots, beds ets so afraid i can't help there!

Wow i'm exhausted today, feel like i could sleep for a week! Blaaaarrrghhh!


----------



## Armywife

Oh, forgot to say Pip, Pops had been a little horror for weeks and i just couldn't understand it, she was moany and clingy - teeth didn't cross my mind really as we've thought she was getting teeth before and nothing happened. It's funny coz she's a different baby today, really happy as she always was before! Thank God! xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Armywife said:


> Thanks for the congrats for Poppy!
> 
> I'm gonna find out for sure, i'm sooo impatient! I can't even wait to open my christmas presesnt, i alwasy have to have an early peek! I'm terrible!
> 
> I'm having a meltdown thinking about buggies, cots, beds ets so afraid i can't help there!
> 
> Wow i'm exhausted today, feel like i could sleep for a week! Blaaaarrrghhh!

lol armywife!- dont talk about x-mas, i cant wait to put up our tree and decorate and open our presents too!!!! 

you have a lot on your mind, take a break from it all!


----------



## TheNewWife

Not to worry ladies, it looks like I'll be able to give you loads of tips since I'm due so much earlier than everyone! :rofl:


----------



## Armywife

^^ Just so long as you don't forget us! We need the advice!!! xxx


----------



## Pippin

Armywife, Sam didnt fuss at all bless him but he always tends to chew lots, I know some babies that really struggle so I hope for the next one it's only a few days grief again for you. Aparently the really tough ones are the back ones, can't wait for them :shock:

TheNewWife, I'm going to be counting on you for those top tips of how to cope with those endless breastfeeding sessions with a toddler that wants entertaining :shock: :wacko:


----------



## Armywife

Eeeek! Fingers crossed he's just hard as nails and doesn't make any fuss for them! She has always chewed alot too, we thhought she was teething at 3 months because of that!!! xx


----------



## jojo2605

Armywife said:


> Big news for us today ladies...Poppy finally got a tooth! I can't stop telling people! One year and one week old to the day and she finally has a tooth! Woooohooooo!xx

Aw yay!! That's ace!!!! which one, bottom? That's pretty late isn't it, thought Sam was late with being 9 months for his first... he has 4 now. You watch, they'll be coming thick and fast now!! Hopefully she won't take a fancy to biting your toes like Sam has to us!! :happydance::happydance::haha:


----------



## jojo2605

elly75 said:


> Ladies, forgive me for the following rant but was quite cheesed off today.
> 
> My doc (family doctor) had scheduled me to get an ultrasound today as well as bloodwork. That's all fine and good. When I went to the ultrasound clinic, they brought me in and did the scan. While he was doing the scan and looking at what he was doing, it seemed very familiar. When everything is done, he gave me a piece of paper to give to the lab in regards to my bloodwork. I looked at the piece of paper and it was the same bloody scan I did on WEDNESDAY at the hospital. Same values, information, everything.
> 
> I went to my doctor's office and spoke to the receptionist and asked as to why I had to get the same IPS scan done twice in a period of two days and she was surprised. I mentioned I did it already at the hospital and she asked why the hospital to begin with. They (the hospital) called me and made the appointment because my family doctor referred me to them. I guess she forgot or something. The receptionist apologized and agreed I didn't need to do the same bloodwork twice. I had to explain the same situation to the lab tech who in turn spoke to the doctor about the whole situation.
> 
> Felt like I had wasted a good part of the day. The ultrasound technician wasn't too gentle either which made it worse. >.<


Oh no what a complete waste of time that was!! :hugs:


----------



## jojo2605

Pippin said:


> WOW chatty ladies!!!!!
> 
> *Welcome to Mommyof_4, Zoya (so good to hear from you again), danni1979 and laura3103* :hi: Loads of familiar faces coming back which is really nice but also lovely to meet the new ladies.
> 
> Hey *Mommyof_4*, my tww buddy, sickness is coming and going in waves not very often or strong but it has been from early on which was totally different to Sam as I got this feeling at 6-7 weeks with him.
> 
> :hugs: elly75 must have been so frustrating.
> 
> Just got back from France and I'm sooooo glad to be home. Had a lovely time but wanted to get back and take all this in. In true Pippin style I peed on a few sticks as soon as I got home and the lines are getting darker. Phew, but not dark enough for me to be happy if I'm 17 or 18 dpo, I think I must be 15 or 16dpo insead, comparing my tests to Sam tests but I know you can implant later etc etc..... Anyway
> 
> I'm sooooo hoping for a girl and I'm getting girl vibes and girl prediction with the chinese lunar chart (which was right with Sam and quite a few friends but it's a bit of fun) but I can only imagine having a boy because of Sam. I'd love a girl but it could all be wishful thinking. If it is a girl I'm going to stop then. Oh and we will be finding out :happydance:
> 
> Ahhhh what else have you been talking about, pregnant brain already :dohh: As there are so many of us why don't we have a front page?
> *PM me your Due date, how many other children and ages at birth* if there is enough response I'll do a front page. xxxxx

Welcome back Pippin :wave:


----------



## Armywife

Hahaaa! Jojo, i was so worried i asked the health visitor if there was any way she could have been born without teeth buds as i'd googled it and it IS possible! Haaa! It is bottom left toothy that has come through! I'm so proud, i have been waiting for this moment more than any other, mainly coz i've been so obsessed! xxx


----------



## jojo2605

Armywife said:


> Hahaaa! Jojo, i was so worried i asked the health visitor if there was any way she could have been born without teeth buds as i'd googled it and it IS possible! Haaa! It is bottom left toothy that has come through! I'm so proud, i have been waiting for this moment more than any other, mainly coz i've been so obsessed! xxx

Haha! Oh no the dreaded google!! Guaranteed to feed any hint of paranoia!! Didn't know that was possible though? Glad I didn't google it myself!! 

Aw that's fab, normally the other one follows pretty quickly too! It really does change the way they look too when they have little tooties!! Look more grown up and less like babies :cry:


----------



## elly75

Ladies, I really need your advice. I'm hoping this is a one off but it has me at my wits end.

Christian just learned how to pull himself up to a seating position on his own (I know, he's rather late in doing that). However, since then, I can NOT get him to rest. He'll end up sitting himself up and howling. When I put him back down to a laying position, he howls louder. I think what's compounding things is that another tooth is trying to move down/break out in full. 

He hasn't had a full nap all day and I know he's pretty smashed (as are we). However, with bedtime tonight, we've encountered the same problem. He's usually very good in getting himself back to sleep/soothing himself. Now, not so much.

So stressed and frustrated I want to :cry:.


----------



## TheNewWife

Elly - we have that a problem a bit. Emma just figured it out about a month ago, and now anytime she doesn't want to sleep she'll sit up and cry loudly. She's still not very good at going back into a horizontal position on purpose - so either she falls over or she's stuck. Fortunately, it hasn't really interfered with her sleeping so I have no advice with this.

Does Christian know how to lie down when he wants to? Or does he get stuck sitting up like Emma does?

:hugs:


----------



## eldar

Hi all - I'm quietly waving hello as I am also preggers and my LO is only 7 months old! :happydance: The funny part is i don't know how pregnant I am as I never got AF back after having my LO, we must have caught the first chance of getting pregnant! I'm currently on my hols in the USA and hopefully there will be a scan appointment waiting for me when I get home in 10 days!

I'm guessing by the MS (much worse than last time) I've had that I am about 10 -12 weeks but my bump has popped out massively in the last week or so and I'm sure i look the same size as i was last time at 4 months! (although I am also still carrying 25lbs that I didn't manage to slim off from the first baby yet!) I'll loose all the weight and get back in my real jeans when I'm done having babies :icecream:

This group will be most helpful as i keep thinking 'is this normal' but everyone I know left years between thier babies so are not much help on the advice side. I am feeling it all much more in MS and tummy aches - but I did only have a baby 7 months agao so my body is still in shock and recovery I guess!


----------



## Armywife

Elly, we had the same problem for a while when Poppy learned to pull herself up. The only thing that worked for us was a little controlled crying. I know this isn't for everyone and it wasn't my parenting style at all. However it seemed the more i'd go lie her down the more determined she was to get back up! After a few days of leaving her for 5 mins, then 10 mins then 15 mins and so on she did get out of the habit. 

I can't suggest anything else sweetie as nothing worked for us but this. Good luck xxx


----------



## poppymist

Hi ya, I have 3 boys already 8, 6 and 1 I am due number 4 between 25/30th April 2011 so I will have 2 under 2 as my youngest isn't 2 until august, and it is not as hard as some people make out to be honest I have found it hard in places but the baby just slots into the family and I would have it any other way you'll also find that the youngest will try helping you and will treasure the new bubba that's what my eldest did when his bro was born. X


----------



## elly75

TheNewWife said:


> Elly - we have that a problem a bit. Emma just figured it out about a month ago, and now anytime she doesn't want to sleep she'll sit up and cry loudly. She's still not very good at going back into a horizontal position on purpose - so either she falls over or she's stuck. Fortunately, it hasn't really interfered with her sleeping so I have no advice with this.
> 
> Does Christian know how to lie down when he wants to? Or does he get stuck sitting up like Emma does?
> 
> :hugs:

He seems to get stuck...poor guy!


----------



## Aunty E

Eldar, welcome and WOW! Hope you find out your due date soon. 

We've never laid Imogen down for a nap during the day, I know her childminder does, but we always just wait for her to go to sleep on her own and if she seems tired we put her in the jumperoo. If she's sleepy she bounces herself to sleep in a couple of minutes. Do you have something that LO falls asleep in?

So I've been listening to newbaby's heartbeat for a week or so and it's remained resolutely at 176 or 172 bpm which seems high to me. Imogen's was generally somewhere around 148 bpm, although I started listening to it at a later gestation. My blood pressure is a bit higher in this pregnancy too, and I've been having more palpitations (I have them when not pregnant too) so I was wondering if maybe my anxiety/stress was transferring itself to the baby. I've cut down on caffeine and salt, but I don't really have any other bad habits to lose. I've got my first midwife appointment on wednesday so I'll mention it then, but does anyone else know what their babies' heart rate was at 11-12 weeks?


----------



## elly75

Armywife said:


> Elly, we had the same problem for a while when Poppy learned to pull herself up. The only thing that worked for us was a little controlled crying. I know this isn't for everyone and it wasn't my parenting style at all. However it seemed the more i'd go lie her down the more determined she was to get back up! After a few days of leaving her for 5 mins, then 10 mins then 15 mins and so on she did get out of the habit.
> 
> I can't suggest anything else sweetie as nothing worked for us but this. Good luck xxx

Thanks for the advice, Armywife! We'll give that a shot. :hugs:


As an update for you all, he got to sleep last night and apparently it wasn't sitting up that was a problem. I misread his cues and such (bad mama) and it was his teeth causing him a lot of pain. Gave him some infant tylenol stuff and after an hour, he could finally settle down and sleep.


----------



## elly75

Aunty E said:


> Eldar, welcome and WOW! Hope you find out your due date soon.
> 
> We've never laid Imogen down for a nap during the day, I know her childminder does, but we always just wait for her to go to sleep on her own and if she seems tired we put her in the jumperoo. If she's sleepy she bounces herself to sleep in a couple of minutes. Do you have something that LO falls asleep in?
> 
> So I've been listening to newbaby's heartbeat for a week or so and it's remained resolutely at 176 or 172 bpm which seems high to me. Imogen's was generally somewhere around 148 bpm, although I started listening to it at a later gestation. My blood pressure is a bit higher in this pregnancy too, and I've been having more palpitations (I have them when not pregnant too) so I was wondering if maybe my anxiety/stress was transferring itself to the baby. I've cut down on caffeine and salt, but I don't really have any other bad habits to lose. I've got my first midwife appointment on wednesday so I'll mention it then, but does anyone else know what their babies' heart rate was at 11-12 weeks?

We don't have a jumperoo that we can put him to sleep in. He feels more comfy in his cot/crib. If it's dark in there as well, it's usually not too bad and I'll put on his twilight turtle so he can watch that and drift off.

As for the heartrate, this one's heartrate was about 160 when I had U/S at hospital and about 155 when I had the test at the clinic on Friday.


----------



## Pippin

Aunty E said:


> Eldar, welcome and WOW! Hope you find out your due date soon.
> 
> We've never laid Imogen down for a nap during the day, I know her childminder does, but we always just wait for her to go to sleep on her own and if she seems tired we put her in the jumperoo. If she's sleepy she bounces herself to sleep in a couple of minutes. Do you have something that LO falls asleep in?
> 
> So I've been listening to newbaby's heartbeat for a week or so and it's remained resolutely at 176 or 172 bpm which seems high to me. Imogen's was generally somewhere around 148 bpm, although I started listening to it at a later gestation. My blood pressure is a bit higher in this pregnancy too, and I've been having more palpitations (I have them when not pregnant too) so I was wondering if maybe my anxiety/stress was transferring itself to the baby. I've cut down on caffeine and salt, but I don't really have any other bad habits to lose. I've got my first midwife appointment on wednesday so I'll mention it then, but does anyone else know what their babies' heart rate was at 11-12 weeks?

I remember Sam's being that high occasionally but he remained around 160 if my memory is correct. Mention it to mw as you say, she'll know more :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

eldar said:


> Hi all - I'm quietly waving hello as I am also preggers and my LO is only 7 months old! :happydance: The funny part is i don't know how pregnant I am as I never got AF back after having my LO, we must have caught the first chance of getting pregnant! I'm currently on my hols in the USA and hopefully there will be a scan appointment waiting for me when I get home in 10 days!
> 
> I'm guessing by the MS (much worse than last time) I've had that I am about 10 -12 weeks but my bump has popped out massively in the last week or so and I'm sure i look the same size as i was last time at 4 months! (although I am also still carrying 25lbs that I didn't manage to slim off from the first baby yet!) I'll loose all the weight and get back in my real jeans when I'm done having babies :icecream:
> 
> This group will be most helpful as i keep thinking 'is this normal' but everyone I know left years between thier babies so are not much help on the advice side. I am feeling it all much more in MS and tummy aches - but I did only have a baby 7 months agao so my body is still in shock and recovery I guess!

:hi: welcome, I think we are all a bit apprehensive, I know I am but we'll pull through together. :hugs: Hope you get your scan date asap. I see it that we are just going to get all the puke and poo over and done with quickly :rofl:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hellooooo!Hope all you ladies are having lovely pregnancies. Can I join? I've just found out I'm expecting my 2nd. My little man Arf is 6 months and I'm 4+2 with my lil' pud today so we'll have two little munchkins this time next year :happydance: My EDD (I think :wacko:) is 22nd April. :flower: xx


----------



## Pippin

OK bad Mummy alert, I shut Sam's fingers in the draw today. HORRIBLE, he screamed... I cried! Frantic phone call to husband to get him home but he's ok now so turned him back. I over reacted just a wee bit but I feel so bad. Sam has forgotten it already but i made him play with iced water just in case. Now we're cuddling on the sofa. Rang my Mum in tears and she had a look via video phone and as he's moving them and able to pick at my keyboard so she said rushing to the hospital as I planned wasn't necessary. :shock: Mum still doesn't know I'm pregnant so hysterical tears just looks like I can't cope!!! Can't wait to tell them when I see them for Sam's birthday.

*Oh and can people pm me due dates, how many children you have and the age gap that wlll be at birth, thanks.* Will take ages for me to work it out from peoples posts and it's quite useful for reference. xxxx


----------



## Pippin

MrsBandEgglet said:


> Hellooooo!Hope all you ladies are having lovely pregnancies. Can I join? I've just found out I'm expecting my 2nd. My little man Arf is 6 months and I'm 4+2 with my lil' pud today so we'll have two little munchkins this time next year :happydance: My EDD (I think :wacko:) is 22nd April. :flower: xx

Hi, I shall add you to the list hun, welcome. :hi: congratulations


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Thanks Pippin. Congratulations to you too! :happydance: xx


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies, can I join? There will be a 21 month gap for us :D

I am due January xx


----------



## Armywife

Awww Pip! The other day Poppy was in the dining room with Martin whilst i was in the kitchen and (like an idiot!) I went bounding into the dining room not realising she was behind the door and hit her in the forehead with the edge of the door! I was hysterical, Poppy didn't shed a single tear tho, she has a big bruise there now (along with about 50 others from crawling into stuff but i KNOW which one i did!) it's awful when stuff like that happens. Have you ever got Sam's skin when trimming nails? I did that when Poppy was a few days old - she stopped crying before i did! Never done them since - it's Martins job now!xxx


----------



## Armywife

Welcome to the new ladies also! Lovely to see you all! We *definitely* need a front page with dates, i'll never keep up!xxx


----------



## Pippin

jms895 said:


> Hey ladies, can I join? There will be a 21 month gap for us :D
> 
> I am due January xx

Of course, I'll add you too, welcome :hi: Congrats. What date exactly are you due for the list?



Armywife said:


> Awww Pip! The other day Poppy was in the dining room with Martin whilst i was in the kitchen and (like an idiot!) I went bounding into the dining room not realising she was behind the door and hit her in the forehead with the edge of the door! I was hysterical, Poppy didn't shed a single tear tho, she has a big bruise there now (along with about 50 others from crawling into stuff but i KNOW which one i did!) it's awful when stuff like that happens. Have you ever got Sam's skin when trimming nails? I did that when Poppy was a few days old - she stopped crying before i did! Never done them since - it's Martins job now!xxx

Thanks love, still feel bad and wiped out after the tears :rofl: I have clipped his fingers before :blush: but it's still my job!!! SImon is too scared to do it!!!


----------



## Armywife

Anyone else feel like they never stop eating? If i start getting hungry i start being sick so i am constantly eating something! I put 4st on with Poppy...hmmmm, wonder where this is heading!x


----------



## Pippin

Yep!!!! Just went out for a walk to walk off the nibbles I had today only to come home feeling really sick so had to have marmite and white bread :dohh:


----------



## Pippin

We just realised we had an attempted break in while we were away :( :shock: Someone has forced the side panel of our double glazing out at the back of the house and trampled on our plants by the window. Made me feel all funny and vulnerable!!!!! :cry:


----------



## Armywife

Oh my God Pip! I would be a mess! Once when i lived with my friend (who comes on here) we were broken into, she was out for the night and i was home alone. It was awful, when they realised i was in the house they put a cupboard across my bedroom door so i couldn't get out. It was awful. The other day i was again home alone as hubby was working away and i heard something outside, when i went and looked it was a similar thing, flowers trampled etc, i couldn't sleep for days. Little tossers! BIG hugs to you xxx


----------



## Pippin

Goodness hon that is horrible!!! :shock: better they locked you in than came in with you I suppose but how terrifying :hugs:. I feel we got off lightly. I wont be spending the night alone for a while that's for sure. I HATE people sometimes, how can they think it's ok to do that. B******s


----------



## blessedmomma

that is crazy about the break ins. i cant even imagine. i guess im very lucky that nothing like that has happened to me. sooo sorry you had to deal with that ladies:hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Hi everyone, thanks for inviting me pippin! My son will be 33 months when baby is born. I am so pleased to be pregnant as it is the gap I have always wanted! I always felt so sorry for him having no siblings because I am a twin myself. I can't wait to see him kiss the new baby!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Anyone else have one at a similar age want to be my buddy??


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for inviting me pippin! My son will be 33 months when baby is born. I am so pleased to be pregnant as it is the gap I have always wanted! I always felt so sorry for him having no siblings because I am a twin myself. I can't wait to see him kiss the new baby!

Hi :hi: and welcome. I wanted a 24-30 month gap if I'm honest but I guess a few months less won't make a difference :rofl: We were planning to try after Christmas, but good things often come in surprises don't they!!


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> Anyone else have one at a similar age want to be my buddy??

Most of us have younger ones but I know a few of us have other babies around three when this one is born, have you tried the buddy section on bnb? Count us all as your buddies :thumbup:


----------



## Emmea12uk

I would have given anything to have the second one sooner! That postnatal broodiness never left me, but oh stood his ground!


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> I would have given anything to have the second one sooner! That postnatal broodiness never left me, but oh stood his ground!

I was just getting over my post birth broodiness when this happened!!!:rofl: I'm back in the swing of it already though. Whe is your actual due date and I'll put it on the front page.


----------



## Emmea12uk

10th April, according to the doctor but I am not so sure. I know I conceived on 26 July. So I think it will be a bit later.


----------



## jojo2605

Welcome all new ladies! Wow this group is growing fast!!! 

Hi Emma :wave: glad you found this thread! 

My details: Due 2nd March, 2nd baby, 18 month gap :) :)

Sorry to hear about the attempted break in Pippin, glad they didn't succeed though :hug:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

It's comforting to see how many mamas will have such young LO's like me. I won't deny I'm quite daunted but I'm also really excited :happydance: Obviously I'm not all that bothered but I think it'd be quite nice to have another little boy so Arf has a close companion. We plan on having three but not til Arf is 5 so it'd be perfect if we had a girl last :cloud9: xx


----------



## Pippin

jojo2605 said:


> Welcome all new ladies! Wow this group is growing fast!!!
> 
> Hi Emma :wave: glad you found this thread!
> 
> My details: Due 2nd March, 2nd baby, 18 month gap :) :)
> 
> Sorry to hear about the attempted break in Pippin, glad they didn't succeed though :hug:

Thanks, all done and updated :hugs:



MrsBandEgglet said:


> It's comforting to see how many mamas will have such young LO's like me. I won't deny I'm quite daunted but I'm also really excited :happydance: Obviously I'm not all that bothered but I think it'd be quite nice to have another little boy so Arf has a close companion. We plan on having three but not til Arf is 5 so it'd be perfect if we had a girl last :cloud9: xx

I want a little girl :blush: but a little boy would be lovely too, for Sam mainly.


----------



## blessedmomma

since i had two girls early on and had two boys recently, i would love a lil girl again. although im sure my lil boys wouldnt mind another boy too.


----------



## elly75

Hello MrsBandEgglet and welcome :wave:.

Wow! What a day. Did some running about and had a lovely little lunch with mum, hubby and little guy. Started off sort of bleh due to some MS (which was totally unexpected) but the food was yummy. We went to a Chinese buffet! 

I think I ate so much that it'll be a very light supper. :dohh:


----------



## elly75

Hello there JMS895!


----------



## elly75

'Ello and welcome, Emmea12uk! :wave:

Pippin, that is frightening! Like jojo, I'm glad they didn't succeed but it makes you feel so vulnerable doesn't it? :hug:


----------



## laura3103

my daughter will be 25 months old when this bean arrives..x


----------



## elly75

I'm not too sure if it'd be too early. Last night and a bit this morning, I thought I felt some fluttering. Either that or I have the worst case of gas imaginable.

Anyone else?


----------



## blessedmomma

with my last son i felt him for sure around 14 weeks. i thought i felt him before that, but wasnt sure. when i told my ob she said based on the scan they did at 16 wks i could have very well felt him. where he had implanted and his position were both perfect for feeling him early. i was kinda amazed as i had never felt one before about 18 wks, but it can happen!


----------



## Zoya

Hi Everyone

thanks a lot Armywife,pippin,jojo,auntye and everyone for welcoming me here........its so g8 to see many of you again here so I don't feel alone here :thumbup:

my boy doesn't let me open lappy, he wants it before me........i m sure soon i will get lappy keys in his poty :winkwink:
is it same for others as well ?

i wish you all a good health and will try to catch you ladies as much as possible......
bye for now :hugs:


----------



## Beanbabe

Just butting in here girls to give a view a few years down the line. I dont have a close age gap this time but my first two were 16 months to the day apart. 

No doubt it was tough at the start but the advantages far outweigh the negatives girls. You are not past the stage of carrying a changing bag the size of a small suitcase so its not new. If you are like me you will not have got a full nights sleep either so getting up not new and on and on its goes. 

Now when they are 5 and 3 they are perfect for playing with each other - they enjoy the same types of day out - play centres, the zoo etc is exciting for both of them. 

The bond they have is totally totally unbelievable. They are so close its incredible and I dont think that would have happened if the gap had of been bigger. they are best friends. In fact once this bubs arrives I'll be trying very quickly for a buddy for him or her. 

Enjoy it girls cos they are not babies for very long. My little man starting school in a few weeks and it feels like only yesterday I took him home. :nope:

Good luck to you all :flower:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Awww that makes me so excited!!!

I know it is a bit early to be thinking of buggies, but I wanted I new one for my son, as he has weak legs. I didn't want to waste my money on something I can't use when baby comes, or buy a double buggy in case my son doesn't need it. Instead I got a phil&teds sport which I can buy an additional seat when baby comes. Any experiences?


----------



## TheNewWife

Emmea12uk said:


> I know it is a bit early to be thinking of buggies, but I wanted I new one for my son, as he has weak legs. I didn't want to waste my money on something I can't use when baby comes, or buy a double buggy in case my son doesn't need it. Instead I got a phil&teds sport which I can buy an additional seat when baby comes. Any experiences?

We have a Phil & Ted's Sport with the doubles kit and love it. I bought the Peg Perego adaptor as well so that I could click her carseat straight into the buggy. Definitely worth it. I plan on using the adaptor again with the new baby and putting Emma in the doubles kit at the back, at least for a few months until the baby is big enough to handle being in the back. 

We've also used the buggy with the doubles kit a few times while babysitting my nephew (who is only 7 weeks older than Emma) and it's been great.


----------



## Emmea12uk

TheNewWife said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> We have a Phil & Ted's Sport with the doubles kit and love it. I bought the Peg Perego adaptor as well so that I could click her carseat straight into the buggy. Definitely worth it. I plan on using the adaptor again with the new baby and putting Emma in the doubles kit at the back, at least for a few months until the baby is big enough to handle being in the back.
> 
> We've also used the buggy with the doubles kit a few times while babysitting my nephew (who is only 7 weeks older than Emma) and it's been great.
> 
> Thank you!! To put the car seat in would be great!!! Can you fix any isofix in? What will I need then, an adapter, a carrycot and another seat?Click to expand...


----------



## TheNewWife

I'm not sure - I know that Graco and Peg Perego have adaptors, but not sure about the others. I'm attaching a photo of the buggy with the car seat(though the doubles kit is not shown as we didn't have it set up.)

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c263/LisaMarie13/Baby%20preparations/IMG_0152-1.jpg

The doubles kit attaches like this, so just imagine the car seat on top as well.
 



Attached Files:







Stroller.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pippin

laura3103 said:


> my daughter will be 25 months old when this bean arrives..x

:hi: welcome along, what's your due date?

*Regarding Buggies*

I'm looking at those now. I saw the iCandy Pear which I quite like but not the price!!! Also can't find that many stockist in the uk. The phil and ted is my second choice but I wonder if the back seat is a little too close to the ground? I live in a built up environment so worried about dogs, car fumes and everything else, what do you think TheNewWife?


----------



## Armywife

Pip they sell the icandy at a shop just round the corner from me!

Nursery World

xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

I saw a lady today with the baby seat on the front and a carrycot underneath laid flat. It is close to the floor - I thought that, but if you can stick the car seat in then that is fab!


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Girls, I'm going to do lots more research but I just like the look of the iCandy and it certainly looks very sturdy. Will just have to save lots and lots of pennies over the next few month. Might sell my mychoice4 to get some money back, but I do love that pram.


----------



## Armywife

I'm in love with this one! I adore it!xx


----------



## Pippin

OMG :shock: I WANT IT!!!!!!!!!! Much better....... can I copy you???? :blush:


----------



## Armywife

I knooooow! Course you can! I got the idea off here anyway! xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

I prefer the phil&teds, simply because what attached me to it in the first place was the air tyres. Great for walking the dog in the forest!


----------



## Armywife

I think the baby jogger has inflatable tyres too. We need that as hubby goes running with Poppy in her Quinny Buzz most days, he won't stop once the new baby comes! xx


----------



## Pippin

I'm sooooo sold on that, I've just watched about three videos of how to use it and the different combination and it is just fabulous and cheaper than the iCandy. John Lewis sells it so I can go and have a look at it. Love the fact you can use it soooo many ways. At least there are options I like when I first looked I hated all the ones on mothercare's website. I know they are limited but I always start there as they normally are quite comprehensive. EXCITED :happydance: I love all this planning :yipee:



Armywife said:


> I think the baby jogger has inflatable tyres too. We need that as hubby goes running with Poppy in her Quinny Buzz most days, he won't stop once the new baby comes! xx

Yep it does.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Armywife said:


> I'm in love with this one! I adore it!xx

I adore this and am hoping to get it but I don't know if we can afford it yet. Not that I can actually find a clear price on it yet :wacko:We're gonna ask both sets of parents to contribute towards it for xmas and my birthday, which is in April, so fingers crossed we'll get it. I wish I'd anticipated needing a double pram because I would have bought this before and then just added the tandem part onto it :dohh: Does anyone have any idea of how much it costs all in all? I won't need a carseat, just the maxi cosi adaptors and the raincover I'm not bothered about because I already have a universal one. 

Hope all you busy pregnant mummies are ok :thumbup: We've had a nice day out walking, had lunch and went to Mothercare to replace Arf's cot mobile for the second time and cos I wasn't prepared to get the one I had originally AGAIN I got a lovely Fisher Price one in the sale, some sleepsuits and some fab little black and white baseball type shoes, all for the same price of my original crappy mobile :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## pip holder

MrsBandEgglet said:


> Armywife said:
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this one! I adore it!xx
> 
> I adore this and am hoping to get it but I don't know if we can afford it yet. Not that I can actually find a clear price on it yet :wacko:We're gonna ask both sets of parents to contribute towards it for xmas and my birthday, which is in April, so fingers crossed we'll get it. I wish I'd anticipated needing a double pram because I would have bought this before and then just added the tandem part onto it :dohh: Does anyone have any idea of how much it costs all in all? I won't need a carseat, just the maxi cosi adaptors and the raincover I'm not bothered about because I already have a universal one.
> 
> Hope all you busy pregnant mummies are ok :thumbup: We've had a nice day out walking, had lunch and went to Mothercare to replace Arf's cot mobile for the second time and cos I wasn't prepared to get the one I had originally AGAIN I got a lovely Fisher Price one in the sale, some sleepsuits and some fab little black and white baseball type shoes, all for the same price of my original crappy mobile :happydance::happydance: xxClick to expand...

:cloud9: :cloud9: another fan here - been to play with it 3 times already in John Lewis :blush: :blush: haha, we worked it out to £635 with the carrycot, second seat, we already have maxi cosi cabriofix which is compatible but the adaptors are (I think) another £30, lots of the reviews say to just buy cheapo raincovers rather than the branded one too so that would save a few quid. I just loved the fact that one baby won't have to be down under the other one - I can imagine mine hoofing each other....
Hope everyone well - been back at work today, very very busy and I HATED every minute :cry: missed the boy but he waved me off at nursery this morning bless him.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

pip holder said:


> MrsBandEgglet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armywife said:
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this one! I adore it!xx
> 
> I adore this and am hoping to get it but I don't know if we can afford it yet. Not that I can actually find a clear price on it yet :wacko:We're gonna ask both sets of parents to contribute towards it for xmas and my birthday, which is in April, so fingers crossed we'll get it. I wish I'd anticipated needing a double pram because I would have bought this before and then just added the tandem part onto it :dohh: Does anyone have any idea of how much it costs all in all? I won't need a carseat, just the maxi cosi adaptors and the raincover I'm not bothered about because I already have a universal one.
> 
> Hope all you busy pregnant mummies are ok :thumbup: We've had a nice day out walking, had lunch and went to Mothercare to replace Arf's cot mobile for the second time and cos I wasn't prepared to get the one I had originally AGAIN I got a lovely Fisher Price one in the sale, some sleepsuits and some fab little black and white baseball type shoes, all for the same price of my original crappy mobile :happydance::happydance: xxClick to expand...
> 
> :cloud9: :cloud9: another fan here - been to play with it 3 times already in John Lewis :blush: :blush: haha, we worked it out to £635 with the carrycot, second seat, we already have maxi cosi cabriofix which is compatible but the adaptors are (I think) another £30, lots of the reviews say to just buy cheapo raincovers rather than the branded one too so that would save a few quid. I just loved the fact that one baby won't have to be down under the other one - I can imagine mine hoofing each other....
> Hope everyone well - been back at work today, very very busy and I HATED every minute :cry: missed the boy but he waved me off at nursery this morning bless him.Click to expand...

Thanks Pip Holder for the price guide :thumbup: Is better than I anticipated. Narks me though that the Maxi cosi adaptors are so blumming expensive. I had to buy them for the Oyster and they were £20 :growlmad: xx


----------



## jms895

Pippin said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, can I join? There will be a 21 month gap for us :D
> 
> I am due January xx
> 
> Of course, I'll add you too, welcome :hi: Congrats. What date exactly are you due for the list?
> 
> 
> 
> Armywife said:
> 
> 
> Awww Pip! The other day Poppy was in the dining room with Martin whilst i was in the kitchen and (like an idiot!) I went bounding into the dining room not realising she was behind the door and hit her in the forehead with the edge of the door! I was hysterical, Poppy didn't shed a single tear tho, she has a big bruise there now (along with about 50 others from crawling into stuff but i KNOW which one i did!) it's awful when stuff like that happens. Have you ever got Sam's skin when trimming nails? I did that when Poppy was a few days old - she stopped crying before i did! Never done them since - it's Martins job now!xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks love, still feel bad and wiped out after the tears :rofl: I have clipped his fingers before :blush: but it's still my job!!! SImon is too scared to do it!!!Click to expand...

Hi hun, thanks! I am due 6th Jan :D

Sorry to hear about attempted break in, thats terrible :( Big :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Armywife said:


> Anyone else feel like they never stop eating? If i start getting hungry i start being sick so i am constantly eating something! I put 4st on with Poppy...hmmmm, wonder where this is heading!x

Meee!! I feel so fat and bloated already :( but i cant stop eating and its junk too :( MUST stop! x


----------



## elly75

How is everyone doing?

Feeling a little depressed and emotional today. I dunno why but broke down crying at least twice for no reason. Also, been very hungry and wanting chocolate ice cream but can't right now.


----------



## jojo2605

Zoya said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> thanks a lot Armywife,pippin,jojo,auntye and everyone for welcoming me here........its so g8 to see many of you again here so I don't feel alone here :thumbup:
> 
> my boy doesn't let me open lappy, he wants it before me........i m sure soon i will get lappy keys in his poty :winkwink:
> is it same for others as well ?
> 
> i wish you all a good health and will try to catch you ladies as much as possible......
> bye for now :hugs:

I don't have a Ctrl key thanks to Sammy!! Haha! He's drawn to it like a magnet!!!! :haha: :dohh:


----------



## jojo2605

Beanbabe said:


> Just butting in here girls to give a view a few years down the line. I dont have a close age gap this time but my first two were 16 months to the day apart.
> 
> No doubt it was tough at the start but the advantages far outweigh the negatives girls. You are not past the stage of carrying a changing bag the size of a small suitcase so its not new. If you are like me you will not have got a full nights sleep either so getting up not new and on and on its goes.
> 
> Now when they are 5 and 3 they are perfect for playing with each other - they enjoy the same types of day out - play centres, the zoo etc is exciting for both of them.
> 
> The bond they have is totally totally unbelievable. They are so close its incredible and I dont think that would have happened if the gap had of been bigger. they are best friends. In fact once this bubs arrives I'll be trying very quickly for a buddy for him or her.
> 
> Enjoy it girls cos they are not babies for very long. My little man starting school in a few weeks and it feels like only yesterday I took him home. :nope:
> 
> Good luck to you all :flower:

Aw they are such lovely words thank you so much!!


----------



## jms895

Awww thanks Beanbabe :D


----------



## elly75

Thank you so much for the words, Beanbabe!

As for little ones and keyboards, this is why we have a 'dead' keyboard in the living room so he can pound away on those keys all he wants (and not destroy mine)! What is it with keyboards that is so fascinating?


----------



## laura3103

pippin my due date is the 18th april.x


----------



## TheNewWife

elly75 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Feeling a little depressed and emotional today. I dunno why but broke down crying at least twice for no reason. Also, been very hungry and wanting chocolate ice cream but can't right now.

I'm feeling down today too ... and I'm not sure why. I don't feel awful, just blah. I think I'm getting upset about the weight I've put on and also the fact that I see to have absolutely zero control when it comes to what I'm putting in my mouth. :dohh: So body image is a little off.

Keyboards - don't even get me started!! And cell phones, home phones, remote controls, car keys ... everything that is expensive to replace!


----------



## Pippin

jms895 said:


> Armywife said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feel like they never stop eating? If i start getting hungry i start being sick so i am constantly eating something! I put 4st on with Poppy...hmmmm, wonder where this is heading!x
> 
> Meee!! I feel so fat and bloated already :( but i cant stop eating and its junk too :( MUST stop! xClick to expand...

I'm not even eating more and I have put on 5lb :cry: I'm trying rice cakes for the ms, I'm obviously not drinking wine anymore which was my massive vice and healthy dinners etc. I ate chocolate last night though :blush: and it made me feel sick until gone midnight, lesson learnt!!!!


jms895 thanks for due date I've added you :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

laura3103 said:


> pippin my due date is the 18th april.x

Same as me :yipee:


----------



## Pippin

TheNewWife said:


> elly75 said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Feeling a little depressed and emotional today. I dunno why but broke down crying at least twice for no reason. Also, been very hungry and wanting chocolate ice cream but can't right now.
> 
> I'm feeling down today too ... and I'm not sure why. I don't feel awful, just blah. I think I'm getting upset about the weight I've put on and also the fact that I see to have absolutely zero control when it comes to what I'm putting in my mouth. :dohh: So body image is a little off.Click to expand...

Me too, the grumpy emotional part, I can feel myself getting angry at DH all the time for totally illogical reasons :dohh: like when he was trying to fix the back door but I wanted a go.

*Question for you all*

When are you going to start buying things this time? Like the buggy etc. Last time I waited until I was viable at 24 weeks but this time I am so much more relaxed and might just start after the 12 weeks. Plus I want to get the buggy before you lot buy all the stock up :rofl: :rofl: TheNewWife I know you've bought Heidi's going home outfit, anything else?

EDIT: Just booked an early pregnancy scan for the 4th September :yipee: I'll be 7+4 so hoping to will see the heartbeat fingers crossed. Then I can realllllyyyy relax and tell my immediate colleagues at work. Keep fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Aunty E

Why are you girls weighing yourselves? Naughty pregnant women, there's plenty of time to worry about weight after bubs is born. And 5lb is probably just water weight!

I'm waiting to buy my buggy until we're pretty much at delivery, because I want to see how mogling is walking before deciding whether to get a hardcore double or an occasional double. I've already bought another car seat though.


----------



## jenwigan

elow can you add me im due the 9th april, there will be a 21 month age gap xx


----------



## blessedmomma

i figure the weight gain is for the best cause ever, so its worth it to have wide hips and a fat butt. i usually gain a ton in every tri. didnt lose all the weight from last pg though so i havent gained any yet. i still look about 5-6 mos pg anyways so it really doesnt matter that i havent gained any:dohh:


----------



## Anababe

Im not sure how much ive gained.. my scales died just after i found out i was pregnant! :dohh: lol


----------



## TheNewWife

Pippin said:


> When are you going to start buying things this time? Like the buggy etc. Last time I waited until I was viable at 24 weeks but this time I am so much more relaxed and might just start after the 12 weeks. Plus I want to get the buggy before you lot buy all the stock up :rofl: :rofl: TheNewWife I know you've bought Heidi's going home outfit, anything else?

First of all, yay for the scan! I didn't get mine until 18+1 and won't have another, but it was lovely :)

I've restrained myself buying too much, although today I am sorting through a friend's old baby clothes as she had a winter baby so there should be some good finds in there. Her daughter will be turning 2 when Heidi is born. Mostly we will be buying things for Emma - a new bedroom set, etc. and getting our basement organized for a proper playroom so that Emma will have a safe place to play while I am nursing and can't be chasing around after her. We've started shopping for Emma's new bedroom furniture already and plan to have her moved around the end of October.

Other than that, there's really not much that I need. Too bad! :rofl:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hey all. I was at my BF support group today and one of my friends there has a 3 year old and a 5 week old and she said she was on the edge :nope: I wanted to cry :haha: Then I thought ahhh well, I have to cope, you adapt because you have to, there's no choice in the matter :shrug: Plus Arf will be around 15 months so it's much different to a 3 year old. I'll cope! I'll cope! the one thing that is worrying me though is the BF issue. I've been going to this support group now since Arf was around 10/11 weeks and although I'm no longer BF (or in my case exclusively expressing) I still go because my support worker has insisted on it lol Plus, I've gotten chatting to new ladies that have come and have actually been able to offer a little help myself. I'm worried I'll have the same issues with BF that I did with Arf; him being on me all day long and hardly sleeping, just dozing on the boob and then waking up to feed and on and on. I don't know how I'd manage if the new baby is like that and I have a toddling Arf too :?:headspin: Determined to at least give it a shot though! :thumbup: xx


----------



## jojo2605

Afternoon ladies :wave:

Sorry to hear some of you are down, these damn pregnancy hormones... and pregnancy pounds!! I've put on a couple of pound so far but with how big my stomach feels, I do feel like a right frump!!

Pippin - Yay for your scan soon! That will be ace, it really does make a difference! 

I have my 12 week scan tomorrow... I'm feeling so nervous, which I know is normal but I just have a horrible feeling... I dunno it's probably silly, but I've felt so stressed the last few weeks, more so than I ever remember feeling. Sam had 2 ops in 6 weeks and I just feel that the whole of the last year or so has caught up with me and I'm worried this may have had an affect on the baby :( I guess I find out tomorrow though huh?

Anyone else got their 12 week scan soon?


----------



## jojo2605

MrsBandEgglet said:


> Hey all. I was at my BF support group today and one of my friends there has a 3 year old and a 5 week old and she said she was on the edge :nope: I wanted to cry :haha: Then I thought ahhh well, I have to cope, you adapt because you have to, there's no choice in the matter :shrug: Plus Arf will be around 15 months so it's much different to a 3 year old. I'll cope! I'll cope! the one thing that is worrying me though is the BF issue. I've been going to this support group now since Arf was around 10/11 weeks and although I'm no longer BF (or in my case exclusively expressing) I still go because my support worker has insisted on it lol Plus, I've gotten chatting to new ladies that have come and have actually been able to offer a little help myself. I'm worried I'll have the same issues with BF that I did with Arf; him being on me all day long and hardly sleeping, just dozing on the boob and then waking up to feed and on and on. I don't know how I'd manage if the new baby is like that and I have a toddling Arf too :?:headspin: Determined to at least give it a shot though! :thumbup: xx

hiya, I want to breastfeed this time (tried with Sam but with being tube fed and intitially bottlefed and with zero support it didn't work out) and I'm worried too that it won't be practical. Do all BF babies just feed ALL the time at the beginning? Or does it vary from baby to baby just as it would with FF? 

My MIL was very helpful in telling me it wouldn't be possible to manage it with having Sam to look after too, but the way I see it, with FF I would need the time for sterilising, making up bottles, etc, whereas with BF they'll be none of that! 

What do others think on this?


----------



## 87lianne

hello my little boy will be two and two months when my baby is born. Im due on the 18th of feb!


----------



## elly75

Pippin said:


> *Question for you all*
> 
> When are you going to start buying things this time? Like the buggy etc. Last time I waited until I was viable at 24 weeks but this time I am so much more relaxed and might just start after the 12 weeks. Plus I want to get the buggy before you lot buy all the stock up :rofl: :rofl: TheNewWife I know you've bought Heidi's going home outfit, anything else?

To be honest, I don't know when I'll buy stuff. I'm still trying to figure out what I can reuse from last time. :rofl: I have made a wishlist on one website I purchase diaper stuff from so I have enough diapers for the baby. Mind you, there are lots of different stuff I found that was cute and want to get. 

I just thought of something. For a number of us, our other children were born in the summer and these ones will be in the winter/early spring. That being the case, some of the early clothes we had won't help (such as lots of short sleeves). 

Still need to get a pram though to accomodate two children and a new moses basket/bassinet. Probably will start scouring around the second hand stores again!

The down feeling that I had yesterday is pretty much all gone now. Maybe that ice cream I had last night helped. Gotta love NSA (no-sugar added) chocolate. :dance:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

jojo2605 said:


> MrsBandEgglet said:
> 
> 
> Hey all. I was at my BF support group today and one of my friends there has a 3 year old and a 5 week old and she said she was on the edge :nope: I wanted to cry :haha: Then I thought ahhh well, I have to cope, you adapt because you have to, there's no choice in the matter :shrug: Plus Arf will be around 15 months so it's much different to a 3 year old. I'll cope! I'll cope! the one thing that is worrying me though is the BF issue. I've been going to this support group now since Arf was around 10/11 weeks and although I'm no longer BF (or in my case exclusively expressing) I still go because my support worker has insisted on it lol Plus, I've gotten chatting to new ladies that have come and have actually been able to offer a little help myself. I'm worried I'll have the same issues with BF that I did with Arf; him being on me all day long and hardly sleeping, just dozing on the boob and then waking up to feed and on and on. I don't know how I'd manage if the new baby is like that and I have a toddling Arf too :?:headspin: Determined to at least give it a shot though! :thumbup: xx
> 
> hiya, I want to breastfeed this time (tried with Sam but with being tube fed and intitially bottlefed and with zero support it didn't work out) and I'm worried too that it won't be practical. Do all BF babies just feed ALL the time at the beginning? Or does it vary from baby to baby just as it would with FF?
> 
> My MIL was very helpful in telling me it wouldn't be possible to manage it with having Sam to look after too, but the way I see it, with FF I would need the time for sterilising, making up bottles, etc, whereas with BF they'll be none of that!
> 
> What do others think on this?Click to expand...

No, please don't be put off :hugs: Not all BF babies are like that at all and I blame myself mostly for giving up and going on to exclusively expressing, which I did up until Arf was 6 months. Honestly, they're not all like that, all the other mamas I know from my BF support group haven't had that issue past like 4 or 5 weeks and they seemed to cope fine, which just made me feel even worse lol :blush: I wish I'd had the foresight to see it really wasn't gonna be forever and if I just went with it it would get better. This time I'm gonna be much much better prepared. Good luck hun :hugs: xx


----------



## elly75

Hey Jenwigan and welcome! :wave:


----------



## elly75

Aunty E said:


> Why are you girls weighing yourselves? Naughty pregnant women, there's plenty of time to worry about weight after bubs is born. And 5lb is probably just water weight!
> 
> I'm waiting to buy my buggy until we're pretty much at delivery, because I want to see how mogling is walking before deciding whether to get a hardcore double or an occasional double. I've already bought another car seat though.

I only weigh myself on the WiiFit and not really getting depressed about it. In all honesty, I'm amused when it goes up and the machine asks me why my weight is going up. Too bad they don't have the 'I'm pregnant' option. Ah well. I'll change my 'goal' to be higher and then it won't chastise me anymore. :rofl:


----------



## Anababe

I havent even started to think about buying things. Most of my stuff from Caeden was past down to Logan so i didnt have to buy much at all throughout my last pregnancy. This time ill pretty much need to start again though as most things especially clothes wont really manage another pass down and moses basket etc i got rid of as i didnt plan on having another for a long time!

Ill probably wait another few weeks yet though before thinking about that.

I BF my first til he was 6 months, but he had just turned 2 when Logan was born and i found it near impossible on my own (Single mum) Logan was so demanding with BF and Caeden was jealous as he wasnt getting much attention. I wasnt sleeping and i found myself just crying all the time as i couldnt give them both the attention they needed, so i gave up when he was about 5-6 weeks. I felt so guilty and took me a while to get out of the 'ive failed him' state of mind but i couldnt see any other way around it.

I will try to BF again with this baby as my two are at nursery now so ill have more time but im certainly not pressuring myself into anything. If i cant cope i will stop, for my own sanity! :haha:


----------



## jojo2605

MrsBandEgglet said:


> jojo2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsBandEgglet said:
> 
> 
> Hey all. I was at my BF support group today and one of my friends there has a 3 year old and a 5 week old and she said she was on the edge :nope: I wanted to cry :haha: Then I thought ahhh well, I have to cope, you adapt because you have to, there's no choice in the matter :shrug: Plus Arf will be around 15 months so it's much different to a 3 year old. I'll cope! I'll cope! the one thing that is worrying me though is the BF issue. I've been going to this support group now since Arf was around 10/11 weeks and although I'm no longer BF (or in my case exclusively expressing) I still go because my support worker has insisted on it lol Plus, I've gotten chatting to new ladies that have come and have actually been able to offer a little help myself. I'm worried I'll have the same issues with BF that I did with Arf; him being on me all day long and hardly sleeping, just dozing on the boob and then waking up to feed and on and on. I don't know how I'd manage if the new baby is like that and I have a toddling Arf too :?:headspin: Determined to at least give it a shot though! :thumbup: xx
> 
> hiya, I want to breastfeed this time (tried with Sam but with being tube fed and intitially bottlefed and with zero support it didn't work out) and I'm worried too that it won't be practical. Do all BF babies just feed ALL the time at the beginning? Or does it vary from baby to baby just as it would with FF?
> 
> My MIL was very helpful in telling me it wouldn't be possible to manage it with having Sam to look after too, but the way I see it, with FF I would need the time for sterilising, making up bottles, etc, whereas with BF they'll be none of that!
> 
> What do others think on this?Click to expand...
> 
> No, please don't be put off :hugs: Not all BF babies are like that at all and I blame myself mostly for giving up and going on to exclusively expressing, which I did up until Arf was 6 months. Honestly, they're not all like that, all the other mamas I know from my BF support group haven't had that issue past like 4 or 5 weeks and they seemed to cope fine, which just made me feel even worse lol :blush: I wish I'd had the foresight to see it really wasn't gonna be forever and if I just went with it it would get better. This time I'm gonna be much much better prepared. Good luck hun :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Thanks for this MrsB, I really don't think you should be so hard on yourself, you did so well!! I couldn't even get Sam to feed and lasted about 3 to 4 days of trying before I gave up. I think because he was so tiny and had been in hospital etc, I was just panicking that while I was trying to get him to latch he was going to lose weight. You did sooooo well with expressing, I could only manage utnil 6 weeks, I think I may have been too hard on my poor boobs, the last day of doing it I looked down and the milk was red my nipples were bleeding so much so the milk was no good and I just couldn't do it any more!! Haha! So 6 months is such an accomplishment, expressing is hard, it's like you're feeding 2 babies really with the time to express then the time to feed your LO!! 

I think the best thing to do is just try and ask for as much help as possible and give it my best shot, I really want to breastfeed this time, so I have to give it a go! 

Thanks again hun :hug:


----------



## Emmea12uk

jojo2605 said:


> Afternoon ladies :wave:
> 
> Sorry to hear some of you are down, these damn pregnancy hormones... and pregnancy pounds!! I've put on a couple of pound so far but with how big my stomach feels, I do feel like a right frump!!
> 
> Pippin - Yay for your scan soon! That will be ace, it really does make a difference!
> 
> I have my 12 week scan tomorrow... I'm feeling so nervous, which I know is normal but I just have a horrible feeling... I dunno it's probably silly, but I've felt so stressed the last few weeks, more so than I ever remember feeling. Sam had 2 ops in 6 weeks and I just feel that the whole of the last year or so has caught up with me and I'm worried this may have had an affect on the baby :( I guess I find out tomorrow though huh?
> I
> Anyone else got their 12 week scan soon?

I totally relate - I am only 6 weeks and I am anxiously waiting the scans. I am so so so scared. I don't know what I would do if it happened again. I know I would get through it, but that is not easy! 

Are you likely to run into problems again? Is sam's issues genetic?


----------



## Emmea12uk

I failed at bf last time, due to Tom being tube fed mainly. I stuck at it for three months but I dried up long before I gave up:( I am determined to do it this time but I am also worried about how clingy it might make the baby. Tom was so independent. I remember when I started bottle feeding that that was more hassle than bfing!!


----------



## Pippin

jenwigan said:


> elow can you add me im due the 9th april, there will be a 21 month age gap xx

Done and :hi:



Aunty E said:


> Why are you girls weighing yourselves? Naughty pregnant women, there's plenty of time to worry about weight after bubs is born. And 5lb is probably just water weight!

:rofl: yes Mum! :haha:



MrsBandEgglet said:


> Hey all. I was at my BF support group today and one of my friends there has a 3 year old and a 5 week old and she said she was on the edge :nope: I wanted to cry :haha: Then I thought ahhh well, I have to cope, you adapt because you have to, there's no choice in the matter :shrug: Plus Arf will be around 15 months so it's much different to a 3 year old. I'll cope! I'll cope! the one thing that is worrying me though is the BF issue. I've been going to this support group now since Arf was around 10/11 weeks and although I'm no longer BF (or in my case exclusively expressing) I still go because my support worker has insisted on it lol Plus, I've gotten chatting to new ladies that have come and have actually been able to offer a little help myself. I'm worried I'll have the same issues with BF that I did with Arf; him being on me all day long and hardly sleeping, just dozing on the boob and then waking up to feed and on and on. I don't know how I'd manage if the new baby is like that and I have a toddling Arf too :?:headspin: Determined to at least give it a shot though! :thumbup: xx

Hon, don't worr :hugs: there will be high days and low days so we'll experience every emotion going but we will get there. As for the feeding, every baby is different. My friend had MASSIVE trouble with her first little girl but kept on going and then her little boy just took it straight away and fed like a dream. Completely new baby hon so don't look back on what happened before. I plan to feed this one too again as I did love the breastfeeding and it's a way of bonding for me personally. Also great for getting rid of the excess weight :haha: it burns 500 cals before you start :rofl:



87lianne said:


> hello my little boy will be two and two months when my baby is born. Im due on the 18th of feb!

Will do now :hi: and welcome.

As for the scan ladies, I am paying for it!!! £75 which is almost half of what I paid for an early scan with Sam so I'm pleased I'm saving already and it's just up the road. Wish I'd looked harder then. It gives me and husband piece of mind, I worry so much I might mmc. Anyway, I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for the scan pippin!

sorry all the trouble with bf ladies! i am not physically able to, dont want to get into private details, but knew i would never be able to since i was young. i guess since i knew i never could, i never felt like a failure or anything. it was always the plan to ff. i hear all these horror stories and i dont think i am missing anything. i am very bonded with my babies, never prop up a bottle and sit them aside. i always rock each of them while they eat, every single time, and then lay them down for their naps. 

i dont have anything bad to say about someone who does bf, i think its great! i do think that ff moms get a bad rap sometimes and it makes some women feel bad if they cant or try to bf and cant keep doing it. i have even heard rude comments from my own family who dont know my physical issues, that bf is the way "God intended". i know that it wasnt meant for me to bf, and God provided me another way to bond and feed my babies. the point is that the baby gets nourished and that you bond with this special new person.
its wonderful to be able to have a child and to love them with all your heart, the rest is just minor details to me


----------



## Pippin

Too true blessedmomma we are all individual and different things suit each of us. Sam's still on formula milk now at bed and in the morning, I've tried to cut down nap time milk as he's eating well and getting a bit on the porky side. He lost interest in my boobs about aged 9 1/2 months and saw them more as play thing than meal time....... It was at that point I decided to wean him off :rofl:


----------



## jojo2605

Emmea12uk said:


> jojo2605 said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies :wave:
> 
> Sorry to hear some of you are down, these damn pregnancy hormones... and pregnancy pounds!! I've put on a couple of pound so far but with how big my stomach feels, I do feel like a right frump!!
> 
> Pippin - Yay for your scan soon! That will be ace, it really does make a difference!
> 
> I have my 12 week scan tomorrow... I'm feeling so nervous, which I know is normal but I just have a horrible feeling... I dunno it's probably silly, but I've felt so stressed the last few weeks, more so than I ever remember feeling. Sam had 2 ops in 6 weeks and I just feel that the whole of the last year or so has caught up with me and I'm worried this may have had an affect on the baby :( I guess I find out tomorrow though huh?
> I
> Anyone else got their 12 week scan soon?
> 
> I totally relate - I am only 6 weeks and I am anxiously waiting the scans. I am so so so scared. I don't know what I would do if it happened again. I know I would get through it, but that is not easy!
> 
> Are you likely to run into problems again? Is sam's issues genetic?Click to expand...

Hiya Em :) 

We met with a geneticist a couple of weeks ago and they couldn't find a genetic condition that correlated with Sam's issues - well, apart from the extra toes he was born with, this has them completely stumped - so they put us at a 2% risk of it happening again. So from that point of view it's highly unlikely, but there's this niggle, and I can't shake it! And I won't be able to until baby is in my arms I don't think!! I guess once it happens to you, that becomes normal, so to have a 'normal' baby just wouldn't seem 'normal'! haha sorry that probably doesn't make sense! 

Is your LO's problems a genetic thing? I totally feel for you, will you not get extra scans or anything? We didn't but we are under a consultant and I would hope you are too? They should automatically mark your pregnancy as high risk so that you get the care of a high risk pregnancy, even though it's in the huge hope of everything being ok :hugs:


----------



## jojo2605

Emmea12uk said:


> I failed at bf last time, due to Tom being tube fed mainly. I stuck at it for three months but I dried up long before I gave up:( I am determined to do it this time but I am also worried about how clingy it might make the baby. Tom was so independent. I remember when I started bottle feeding that that was more hassle than bfing!!

Wow 3 months, you gave it your utmost best shot by the sound of it!! 
I am worried about the clingy issue too, not because Sam is independent, although he is in some ways, but not in others, but I just worry about the new baby dominating me and me not having enough time to share myself out! Do you worry about this? Or do you think Tom is old enough now that you can explain to him what's happening so he has the benefit of understanding?


----------



## jojo2605

Anababe said:


> I BF my first til he was 6 months, but he had just turned 2 when Logan was born and i found it near impossible on my own (Single mum) Logan was so demanding with BF and Caeden was jealous as he wasnt getting much attention. I wasnt sleeping and i found myself just crying all the time as i couldnt give them both the attention they needed, so i gave up when he was about 5-6 weeks. I felt so guilty and took me a while to get out of the 'ive failed him' state of mind but i couldnt see any other way around it.

Gosh I'm so sorry you had such a rough time of it, it does sound really, really tough. I think you made the right decision with stopping, a miserable mommy isn't good for your LO's so you did what was best for them in the end. Choosing to BF clearly isn't such a cut and dried decision by the sounds of it, there are so many other factors to take into consideration! I wouldn't see it as 'giving up' either, you had to find another way that worked for your family and took the immense stress off!! 

I truly hope you get a better shot at it this time as your circumstances seem a bit more on your side!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jojo2605

Oh and I really need to learn how to multi-quote, too many posts from me!! :haha:


----------



## Anababe

jojo2605 said:


> Anababe said:
> 
> 
> I BF my first til he was 6 months, but he had just turned 2 when Logan was born and i found it near impossible on my own (Single mum) Logan was so demanding with BF and Caeden was jealous as he wasnt getting much attention. I wasnt sleeping and i found myself just crying all the time as i couldnt give them both the attention they needed, so i gave up when he was about 5-6 weeks. I felt so guilty and took me a while to get out of the 'ive failed him' state of mind but i couldnt see any other way around it.
> 
> Gosh I'm so sorry you had such a rough time of it, it does sound really, really tough. I think you made the right decision with stopping, a miserable mommy isn't good for your LO's so you did what was best for them in the end. Choosing to BF clearly isn't such a cut and dried decision by the sounds of it, there are so many other factors to take into consideration! I wouldn't see it as 'giving up' either, you had to find another way that worked for your family and took the immense stress off!!
> 
> I truly hope you get a better shot at it this time as your circumstances seem a bit more on your side!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

Pippin said:


> Too true blessedmomma we are all individual and different things suit each of us. Sam's still on formula milk now at bed and in the morning, I've tried to cut down nap time milk as he's eating well and getting a bit on the porky side. He lost interest in my boobs about aged 9 1/2 months and saw them more as play thing than meal time....... It was at that point I decided to wean him off :rofl:

:rofl: pippin! my husbands aunt said her son would try to lift her shirt at the store to play with them. i cant even imagine how funny that would have been to see


----------



## Nat77

Hi Everyone!

My little bean is due on April 20th and my son will be 18 months old at the time of the new baby's birth.


----------



## Pippin

Nat77 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My little bean is due on April 20th and my son will be 18 months old at the time of the new baby's birth.

I've put you on the list and welcome! :hi:



jojo2605 said:


> Oh and I really need to learn how to multi-quote, too many posts from me!! :haha:

I just keep two windows open and copy and paste or just edit posts and add the next quote.

How's the birthday preparations going fir Sam? We ordered a cake yesterday and some party food, the decorations came yesterday but I think they look a bit mean, might have to go and buy some ribbon or something. Exciting though. Xxx



blessedmomma said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Too true blessedmomma we are all individual and different things suit each of us. Sam's still on formula milk now at bed and in the morning, I've tried to cut down nap time milk as he's eating well and getting a bit on the porky side. He lost interest in my boobs about aged 9 1/2 months and saw them more as play thing than meal time....... It was at that point I decided to wean him off :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: pippin! my husbands aunt said her son would try to lift her shirt at the store to play with them. i cant even imagine how funny that would have been to seeClick to expand...

:rofl: yep had that happen too. Thankfully he's fir got that little trick :haha:


----------



## jms895

Woooo scan tomorrow ladies I cant wait, I think team blue again but everyone else thinks pink!

I have gained about 10 pound now! :( feel such a bloater!

I cant wait to BF again :D I BF Caine to 10 months when he wanted to stop, and am hoping to do same again xx

Hope your all well xx


----------



## Aunty E

Well, I'll BF this one as well - Mog gave up at four months, which in some ways was anoying, as I still had tons of milk and didn't really want to give up, but in others was great because it was so much easier to leave her with other people. I was always planning on giving up when I went back to work, so it was only a couple of months early really. Still can express milk now though, which is a bit odd :haha: I felt very lucky as Mog took to BF really well, but she never really went more than a couple of hours between feeds, which was a bit of a pain compared to FF, and she slept longer through the night once she was on formula, which was nice. I did miss it though. Oh, and I could FF with one hand, whereas my enormous BBs meant I always had to hold the wretched thing out of her face when she was eating - much easier with the bottle!


----------



## elly75

Unfortunately, I couldn't BF with Christian and probably won't be able to with this one. When speaking with a number of my relatives, including mum, they had issues too. I'm just hoping that at the hospital it won't be hell again when I couldn't BF. The nurses were horrid and I felt lower than dirt.

JMS, let us know how the scan goes!

Pippin, awesome on getting the scan date (sorry for being late on that one). Let us know how it goes too! As for little guy's first birthday, we've sent out invitations but haven't bought food yet as cash is slightly low. I dunno if we'll decorate my Mum's place much or no. It'll just be a regular BBQ with family.

Nat77, welcome to the group! :wave:

Jojo, I hear ya about the multi-quote. I end up making too may posts as well. :rofl:


----------



## TheNewWife

elly75 said:


> As for little guy's first birthday, we've sent out invitations but haven't bought food yet as cash is slightly low. I dunno if we'll decorate my Mum's place much or no. It'll just be a regular BBQ with family.

That's what we're doing as well. I'm making cupcakes and rice krispie treats (cut with my new fairy tale cookie cutter set) and we've ordered some sandwich, veggie and meat & cheese platters.

It's "only" family but I think we're up to 30 people so far. :dohh:


----------



## elly75

TheNewWife said:


> elly75 said:
> 
> 
> As for little guy's first birthday, we've sent out invitations but haven't bought food yet as cash is slightly low. I dunno if we'll decorate my Mum's place much or no. It'll just be a regular BBQ with family.
> 
> That's what we're doing as well. I'm making cupcakes and rice krispie treats (cut with my new fairy tale cookie cutter set) and we've ordered some sandwich, veggie and meat & cheese platters.
> 
> It's "only" family but I think we're up to 30 people so far. :dohh:Click to expand...

I know what you mean. We're around the same numbers (although everyone hasn't responded yet). Hubby and I think FIL will be doing the BBQing. We'll also have a salad. Will need to get a cake and get some fruit to make a fruit tray.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

elly75 said:


> Unfortunately, I couldn't BF with Christian and probably won't be able to with this one. I'm just hoping that at the hospital it won't be hell again when I couldn't BF. The nurses were horrid and I felt lower than dirt.

:hugs::hugs:
It's disgraceful that they get away with this; the amount of people I've spoken to who have said they felt condemned by the midwives because they weren't BF is unbelievable and it really shouldn't be this common. I even witnessed it for myself with the woman in the bed across from me on the ward. It took her asking four or five times before they gave in and let her ff her child. I know they're trained to encourage, guide and help you but they should also listen to the mother's views. :growlmad: xx


----------



## Pippin

:hi: I'm sooo tired :sleep: so I apologise for such a crappy short post and not replying individually. I never felt this tried with Sam and I was working :dohh: I haven't even gone back to school yet (I'm a teacher for those that don't know) Goodness knows what it'll be like when I start on the 2nd :cry: I'm making so many typos too, might not bother correcting them from now on so more apologies!!!! 

We've invited about 15 adults plus their children so roughly 20-25 in total I think. It's immediate family and my best friends who have had babies at the same time or close enough. We've done it on a shoe string really, just splashed out on the cake and a some party food from Waitrose, the rest will be budget. Starting to worry about money BIG time and we earn quite a lot really in reality but it all goes on the house :dohh: it's like, do we have a bigger house with little money or a flat with more money, ahhhhhh!! Might just sell up buy a small hold and live in the country :rofl:....... actually that quite appeals right now!!!! :haha:

Elly Grrrr :growlmad: at mw, send them my way next time :growlmad: :hugs: we all have our own way and they must respect that. I'm definitely pro bf as it was so easy for me but I so know it's not so easy for all. Stick to your guns hon, you know what's best for you. :hug:


----------



## elly75

Pippin said:


> :hi: I'm sooo tired :sleep: so I apologise for such a crappy short post and not replying individually. I never felt this tried with Sam and I was working :dohh: I haven't even gone back to school yet (I'm a teacher for those that don't know) Goodness knows what it'll be like when I start on the 2nd :cry: I'm making so many typos too, might not bother correcting them from now on so more apologies!!!!
> 
> Elly Grrrr :growlmad: at mw, send them my way next time :growlmad: :hugs: we all have our own way and they must respect that. I'm definitely pro bf as it was so easy for me but I so know it's not so easy for all. Stick to your guns hon, you know what's best for you. :hug:

I completely understand the tiredness. All I want to do is :sleep: all day. Dunno how that's going to work when I go back to work soon. Have to plug away.

Thank you for the support, hun. :hugs: After a while and getting very upset, realized that the most important thing was that Christian needed to grow and be fed. If it was with formula, so be it and I wasn't a bad mum at all. All I needed to do was to realize what was most important -- our son.


----------



## Pippin

:hug: Elly75


----------



## blessedmomma

elly- makes me feel bad that you were treated so horrible. it really is the most important thing that your son is taken care of. its sad that they missed out on that and were so harsh to you.:hugs:

i guess since i go in knowing that i will ff its not so rough on me. i might get some rude looks or occasionally someone stating that it "really is the best thing for the baby to bf" but i can deal with that. i figure im not taking any of these nurses home with me so i only have to deal with it for a short while. i dont feel that its any of their business that i have a problem and dont have to explain why im not bf. if it was just the choice i made, thats no different to me than having to because of an issue


----------



## elly75

blessedmomma said:


> elly- makes me feel bad that you were treated so horrible. it really is the most important thing that your son is taken care of. its sad that they missed out on that and were so harsh to you.:hugs:
> 
> i guess since i go in knowing that i will ff its not so rough on me. i might get some rude looks or occasionally someone stating that it "really is the best thing for the baby to bf" but i can deal with that. i figure im not taking any of these nurses home with me so i only have to deal with it for a short while. i dont feel that its any of their business that i have a problem and dont have to explain why im not bf. if it was just the choice i made, thats no different to me than having to because of an issue

Thank you :hugs:

I can only pray that I have enough courage & strength as you ladies.


----------



## Pippin

How is everyone today? I'm a little annoyed/sad/pissed off and angry, we got our results today for A level and they are rubbish. The head of department that took over from me whilst I was maternity leave with Sam has really messed things up for the students. I feel so bad for them and guilty for being away. I know it's not my fault but can't help feeling sad for them. And now I feel guilty because I'll be leaving the next lot of students too :cry:


----------



## Armywife

Oh Pippin! I wish i'd had a teacher who cared like you at school! I had to get 2 jobs so i could pay for my own tutor as my school was so shit! Don't feel too bad lovely, it's not your fault xxx Big hugs xxx


----------



## Pippin

Thanks hon, I've worked so hard to get the department a good reputation and results and now it's right back down again. Grrrr just makes me cross now, I warned them. These next two terms before I leave again are going to be really hard.

Those of you working when will you leave for maternity leave, wondering if I can go to 38 weeks?


----------



## elly75

Pippin said:


> Thanks hon, I've worked so hard to get the department a good reputation and results and now it's right back down again. Grrrr just makes me cross now, I warned them. These next two terms before I leave again are going to be really hard.
> 
> Those of you working when will you leave for maternity leave, wondering if I can go to 38 weeks?

Pippin, it really shows as to how much you care for your students. It is really inspiring! :hugs:

Well, if you think you can work up to that point, then go for it! I'm not too sure here but probably will be working pretty close up to my leave to make sure I have the hours to qualify for benefits.


----------



## elly75

Pippin said:


> How is everyone today? I'm a little annoyed/sad/pissed off and angry, we got our results today for A level and they are rubbish. The head of department that took over from me whilst I was maternity leave with Sam has really messed things up for the students. I feel so bad for them and guilty for being away. I know it's not my fault but can't help feeling sad for them. And now I feel guilty because I'll be leaving the next lot of students too :cry:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

As for today, feeling tired and want to go back to sleep. However, little guy will be up soon so have to get him ready for the day (plus get hubby up too). 

Christian had a bit of a rough night with teething pain and had to break down to give him some baby tylenol. I hate doing that...but he seemed to be in so much pain. Gave him cool soothers which helped for a second then he'd spit it out screaming. Took about an hour or so of comforting and such to get him re-settled for bed. 

Hubby was a sweetheart last night. After I went to bed, he did some laundry, prepped some of Christian's things for today (like his diapers and diaper bag, made his bottles). Feel so lucky to have a guy like that. :cloud9:


----------



## Armywife

If you think you could make it to that point then go for it! I will be leaving at around 30 wks but i will have 5 weeks leave to use so that will be included so my mat leave will start around 35 weeks (if that makes sense?). A woman i work with worked till her due date and only left as her waters went on her way home from work that day!xx


----------



## Pippin

Thanks, I just keep thinking if that was Sam I'd be furious with the teacher. She's left the department to be head of department somewhere else so she's even left me to pick up the pieces. Oh the joy.

Thankfully I can chose pretty much at the last minute to leave school earlier than the date specified. If I leave at Easter which s the 3rd then I get paid for Easter holidays and I get to see my students almost to their exam which is good for them as they just need to come back and do their final piece exam then. Will see the out come of my dating scan to see if my dates change.


----------



## Pippin

elly75 said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today? I'm a little annoyed/sad/pissed off and angry, we got our results today for A level and they are rubbish. The head of department that took over from me whilst I was maternity leave with Sam has really messed things up for the students. I feel so bad for them and guilty for being away. I know it's not my fault but can't help feeling sad for them. And now I feel guilty because I'll be leaving the next lot of students too :cry:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> As for today, feeling tired and want to go back to sleep. However, little guy will be up soon so have to get him ready for the day (plus get hubby up too).
> 
> Christian had a bit of a rough night with teething pain and had to break down to give him some baby tylenol. I hate doing that...but he seemed to be in so much pain. Gave him cool soothers which helped for a second then he'd spit it out screaming. Took about an hour or so of comforting and such to get him re-settled for bed.
> 
> Hubby was a sweetheart last night. After I went to bed, he did some laundry, prepped some of Christian's things for today (like his diapers and diaper bag, made his bottles). Feel so lucky to have a guy like that. :cloud9:Click to expand...

I hear you on the tiredness, hard isn't it. As for teething it's horrible and we give Calpol, same thing as your tylenol but it works so I don't mind. Once in a while won't hurt. :yipee: for good husbands, mine has let me sleep in till 8 or 9 every morning for the last week. Makes such a difference.


----------



## Pippin

Armywife said:


> If you think you could make it to that point then go for it! I will be leaving at around 30 wks but i will have 5 weeks leave to use so that will be included so my mat leave will start around 35 weeks (if that makes sense?). A woman i work with worked till her due date and only left as her waters went on her way home from work that day!xx

I left last time at 33 weeks as we had swine flu at school and the doctor signed me off until the last day of term which I went in for so I got paid until I gave birth which was when maternity leave started. I was lucky as it was holidays it starts from when the baby is born. Hence why I am wondering if I can make it to 38 weeks :shrug: It was nice having some extra time to rest last time. I read soooo many book in the garden. Bliss.


----------



## Armywife

I left at 28wks last time because i couldn't walk due to spd. I was on crutches and not sleeping. I just spent 10 weeks in the garden with my feet in a paddling pool reading and sleeping! It was lush! That is part of the reason i wanted to be due in summer again!xx


----------



## Aunty E

I started my mat leave at 39 weeks, and was in meetings right up until the end (poor security guard at the FCO looked terrified by my stomach). I want to do that this time too, as my immediate deputy is almost certainly retiring about a month after my EDD so I'll need to be training her replacement and organising handovers. There's a girl who left on mat leave around the right time last year to come back and cover my mat leave while she sorts out a new role, so I'm hoping we can sort that out, although as my boss is away for another week, I've not made a start yet. 

I had my booking in appointment today. Not as nice as my last midwife, although I won't see her again, I'll have a different one for the rest of my pregnancy. I'm at a different hospital, as I moved, and it's all a bit strange, especially as I straddle two different NHS trusts. And the midwife has decided I need consultant led care due to my occasional benign palpitations and my instrumental delivery with Imogen, which I disagree with frankly, so I see the midwife even less and spend even more time at Whipps Cross. I didn't get a chance to ask about using the birthing centre or the baby's heart rate (I suspected I'd get told off on the doppler front) although it was quite satisfying to be able to say how long I was pushing for with Mogling and get a shocked look for once! I went to a hypnobirthing class on Tuesday night and a girl said that her second stage with her first baby was longer than she thought at 1.5 hours and I nearly laughed in her face. 

Anyway, scan next tuesday, OH is away so I have nobody to go with me :( am going to text a couple of friends at the weekend and see if one of them is free to come along, but no great hopes of any company.


----------



## Armywife

I had a midwife i wasn't too happy with but i am going to give her a shot for now. Hopefully they will listen to your thoughts on things, my main complaint with my last pregnancy was that they took over, i felt they didn't listen to my opinions - this time they won't have a choice! Who are you going to take to scan with you instead then? What a shame oh can't be there, my hubby missed my scan last time as he was away on a tour, it's not nice, i'm sorry you're going through that. How long were you pushing for aunty E?xx


----------



## elly75

Aunty E said:


> I started my mat leave at 39 weeks, and was in meetings right up until the end (poor security guard at the FCO looked terrified by my stomach). I want to do that this time too, as my immediate deputy is almost certainly retiring about a month after my EDD so I'll need to be training her replacement and organising handovers. There's a girl who left on mat leave around the right time last year to come back and cover my mat leave while she sorts out a new role, so I'm hoping we can sort that out, although as my boss is away for another week, I've not made a start yet.
> 
> I had my booking in appointment today. Not as nice as my last midwife, although I won't see her again, I'll have a different one for the rest of my pregnancy. I'm at a different hospital, as I moved, and it's all a bit strange, especially as I straddle two different NHS trusts. And the midwife has decided I need consultant led care due to my occasional benign palpitations and my instrumental delivery with Imogen, which I disagree with frankly, so I see the midwife even less and spend even more time at Whipps Cross. I didn't get a chance to ask about using the birthing centre or the baby's heart rate (I suspected I'd get told off on the doppler front) although it was quite satisfying to be able to say how long I was pushing for with Mogling and get a shocked look for once! I went to a hypnobirthing class on Tuesday night and a girl said that her second stage with her first baby was longer than she thought at 1.5 hours and I nearly laughed in her face.
> 
> Anyway, scan next tuesday, OH is away so I have nobody to go with me :( am going to text a couple of friends at the weekend and see if one of them is free to come along, but no great hopes of any company.

Sorry to hear about how the appointment went. It would have been nice to hear the heartbeat though. :(

Good luck on the scan and let us know how it turns out! I'm sorry OH won't be able to join you for that. With some of my scans already (and appointments), OH couldn't attend since he was working. Hopefully a friend can come with you as that support will be great. :hugs:


----------



## freshbikini

My little boy wll be 17 months when this lil one arrives. Am due on the 4th March

XXx


----------



## elly75

Hey Freshbikini and welcome! :wave:


----------



## Armywife

Hi freshbikini, congratulations and welcome!xx


----------



## freshbikini

Hi everyone, i'm new on here!!!! How do I get a ticker onto my posts and is there an eary way to see when someone has replied t a post rather than keep refreshing or coming back!!!!


----------



## goddess25

If my baby arrives on there due date which is 22nd February it will be 4 days after my sons 2nd birthday so they will be 24 months apart.


----------



## Armywife

freshbikini said:


> Hi everyone, i'm new on here!!!! How do I get a ticker onto my posts and is there an eary way to see when someone has replied t a post rather than keep refreshing or coming back!!!!

If you click on one of my tickers it will take you to a site to get one, then copy & paste the code you will be given (it will be the BBCODE option). Next go to 'User CP' at the top of B&B page, choose 'Edit signature' paste in the box and save!

Next, when you write a post, go to 'Advanced' scroll down and choose 'Notification type' set to 'instant email alert' this will send you emails when a reply is posted. Hope this makes sense!xx


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies, hope your all ok?

Had my scan today and I am team :blue: xxx :D


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

jms895 said:


> Hey ladies, hope your all ok?
> 
> Had my scan today and I am team :blue: xxx :D

Congrats on your blue bump jms :thumbup: Sorry to hear you've got to go to your scan alone Aunty E, me too I reckon unless my hubby can organise the night off work. It's right in the middle of the day (13:40) and so he'd hardly get any sleep if he did come. Ahh well, we'll see :shrug: Feel a bit sad today, don't know why. Had a little bleed y'day and went to the dr today who said my cervix is closed and it looks, or rather feels, like it's definately a womb pregnancy. I just can't shake the feeling something's not right :nope: Scan is next thursday and i'll only be 5+6 so I doubt that will even be all that reassuring. No symptoms at all today. Longing for my hubby to bugger off to work now though so I can watch Mistresses in peace. xx


----------



## jms895

:hugs: hun hope you get to put feet up and watch TV in peace :hugs:

Try not to worry :( I know its hard not to but scan will soon come round. Hope all is ok xxxx


----------



## elly75

Welcome Goddess 25! :wave:

JMS, congrats on the blue bump! :dance:

Hun, try to relax and not to worry. I know it's hard but need to try. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

freshbikini said:


> Hi everyone, i'm new on here!!!! How do I get a ticker onto my posts and is there an eary way to see when someone has replied t a post rather than keep refreshing or coming back!!!!

:hi: and welcome, I have added you to our list.



jms895 said:


> Hey ladies, hope your all ok?
> 
> Had my scan today and I am team :blue: xxx :D

:yipee: COngratulations on your blue bump, is it what you were expecting?



goddess25 said:


> If my baby arrives on there due date which is 22nd February it will be 4 days after my sons 2nd birthday so they will be 24 months apart.

Hi :hi: and congratulations, I have added you to our list.



MrsBandEgglet said:


> Congrats on your blue bump jms :thumbup: Sorry to hear you've got to go to your scan alone Aunty E, me too I reckon unless my hubby can organise the night off work. It's right in the middle of the day (13:40) and so he'd hardly get any sleep if he did come. Ahh well, we'll see :shrug: Feel a bit sad today, don't know why. Had a little bleed y'day and went to the dr today who said my cervix is closed and it looks, or rather feels, like it's definately a womb pregnancy. I just can't shake the feeling something's not right :nope: Scan is next thursday and i'll only be 5+6 so I doubt that will even be all that reassuring. No symptoms at all today. Longing for my hubby to bugger off to work now though so I can watch Mistresses in peace. xx

:hug: hon,hope you feel a bit brighter tomorrow. :hugs:

As for me, I have a girls day out tomorrow with no babies in the largest shopping centre in Europe and a restaurant waiting for us with the best table. I'm sooo excited haven't been shopping for ages on my own and with my best friends (we all had babies within 5 months of each other). I love him dearly but the break is welcome :wohoo: lock up my credit cards I'm going in............ :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Pippin hope you have a fab day!

Yes I knew it was a boy and am very pleased :D


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Ooooh, sounds good Pippin, have fun! :dance: I'm off shopping tommorrow, to Meadowhell, should be great fun :dohh: xx


----------



## Pippin

jms895 said:


> Pippin hope you have a fab day!
> 
> Yes I knew it was a boy and am very pleased :D

Aww fab, I'm now thinking this is a boy which is silly as yesterday I would have said it's a girl :dohh: basically I have to admit I have no idea :rofl: Still calling it a she tough which I didn't with Sam I called him a he from the start. Guess we'll know by Christmas, ssooooo long to wait though. 



MrsBandEgglet said:


> Ooooh, sounds good Pippin, have fun! :dance: I'm off shopping tommorrow, to Meadowhell, should be great fun :dohh: xx

Eeeeek I hope you buy something fabulous. I'm heading for M&P's to see if I fit any of their maternity clothes. :haha:


----------



## eldar

Hello all - wow so many posts in a few days! I'm just checking in from a really slow wi-fi connection in my hotel, I'll be home next week so expect lots of posts from me!

Can I please be added to the front page? I'm estimating my estimated due date as March 7th, based on how I feel and when I got MS (as we have no real idea how pregnant I am eeks!) - Once I have my scan I will update the EDD and I'm curious to see if I am anywhere near right lol! There will be 14 months between my LO's if that date is right, oh boy!

We are also guessing it's a boy, but I'm very happy if we get another little girl (make it easier on the clothes hand me downs) 

I hope you are all feeling ok, I'm getting rather bloated (but I am on my hols and eating crap!) I have a massive bump, but it's all so high up it must be water retention! It's nice to at least look pregnant rather than just fat, even if it is bloat (either that or my date guess is way off and I am five months pregnant, hope not as that means they will only be 12 months apart!)


----------



## moomoo

Can I join please? Due 5th april - 17 month age gap

anyone else really struggling with morning sickness? Euuuurgh I feel so sick all day, can barely eat or drink!!! Swear I was never as bad as this with Reg!!!!!

Hope you are all well


----------



## Zoya

:hi: Hi everyone

I hope you all are doing well, I just want to be with you girls but my son doesn't let me open my lappy :wacko:

just a bit more info from my side.........my son will be 19th month old when this new baby will arrive.....I want to have a girl this time , we are calling it she since beginning and I feel completely opposite this time from my son's time.

I looked so ugly with my son I got so many acne's on my face.........and I read that if you have boy then you look bad........and this time I haven't got any and i look beautiful :blush:

Its so amazing that we are very close to find out sex of our baby and many has already found :happydance:

I wish you all a beautiful and shiny weekend :thumbup:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hey eldar, moomoo and zoya, congrats. My day started at 5.30 this morning :dohh: Arf seems to think this sleeping malarky is just not worth the effort so starting around 2am he decided it'd be great fun to see how many times he could get mummy up. Finally gave in at 5.30 and got up, had a cold shower, washed up last nights dishes :blush: and gazed longingly at the chocolate fudge cake in the fridge :cloud9: Pippin, the only thing I'm on the look out for today is a bath seat for Arf and I reckon I need to treat myself to some of this Mac makeup my friend has been raving about to get rid of the bags under my eyes. One thing's for certain, I will have a Venti double shot wet (hate all that froth) cappuccino glued to my hand ALL day! Have a great day everyone. xx


----------



## Pippin

Zoya said:


> :hi: Hi everyone
> 
> I hope you all are doing well, I just want to be with you girls but my son doesn't let me open my lappy :wacko:
> 
> just a bit more info from my side.........my son will be 19th month old when this new baby will arrive.....I want to have a girl this time , we are calling it she since beginning and I feel completely opposite this time from my son's time.
> 
> I looked so ugly with my son I got so many acne's on my face.........and I read that if you have boy then you look bad........and this time I haven't got any and i look beautiful :blush:
> 
> Its so amazing that we are very close to find out sex of our baby and many has already found :happydance:
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful and shiny weekend :thumbup:

Zoya HON I need your exact due date for the front page. Xx thanks

*Welcome moomoo and Eldar details are now on the first page. Hope they are correct as I'm doing this on my phone and did it from memory *


----------



## AP

I have my scan today so I'll have better dates so i can join the front page (I'm on the border of March/April :rofl:)


----------



## Aunty E

I was only pushing for four and a half hours or so, I'm sure there are plenty of people who pushed longer, and I had a lovely short labour in total (only 20 hours from start of contractions to baby), but it felt like FOREVER to me :haha: So to have someone say they thought an hour and a half was long was quite funny, that's pretty much what I hoped for. 

Already had a private scan, so I know this beanie is in the right place and on its own, so I shouldn't grumble really. I've got a friend coming to the scan next week now, so that's nice, she came to my last 12 week scan too! OH works away A LOT! I took a friend to all my antenatal classes last time as OH wasn't free for a single one. I'm going to insist he comes along to one this time. And I'm making him read the book.

MS is still rubbish - feel sick all the time practically, and finding it hard to eat anything. I lost my appetite with Mog, but I never felt nauseous like this. Tea with lots of sugar on it is keeping me going at work, but the tube in the morning is an unpleasant experience! Roll on second tri!


----------



## elly75

Ugh. Feeling totally shattered. Little guy had a HORRIBLE night. He woke up screaming at 10 pm, 11 pm, midnight, 3 am and a bit at 6 am. He's starting to make noises again and I have no clue what's going on really. His teeth seem to be ok but when I pick him up from out of his bed, he settles down immediately with his head on my shoulder. When I put him back down, he cries. :cry: I feel like a horrible mother and totally frustrated beyond belief.


----------



## Armywife

Aunty E said:


> I was only pushing for four and a half hours or so, I'm sure there are plenty of people who pushed longer, and I had a lovely short labour in total (only 20 hours from start of contractions to baby), but it felt like FOREVER to me :haha: So to have someone say they thought an hour and a half was long was quite funny, that's pretty much what I hoped for.

OMG! You poor thing! Do you struggle thinking about your labour or have you handled the trauma (coz lets face it, that is a traumatic birth!) well? God thats awful! :hugs: I was pushing 3 and a half and i thought that was bad! From my first true contraction to baby was 54 hrs but from waters going (when the REAL pain began) to baby was 32hrs. I was induced though so probably why it took longer and Poppy had cord twice round her neck which is why she wasn't going anywhere when i pushed! :dohh: I placed a complaint about my experience, it was horrific and i hate to think anyone else would go through that. They sent me a letter saying changes have been made and the findings showed i should never have been left to labour so long especially after waters went. They had to cut Poppys cord before she was out as it was so tight - i get so mad thinking about what could have happened! I can't properly think about the whole experience without crying xxx


----------



## Aunty E

I was a bit cross the first week, but decided to just put it behind me. I'm annoyed that my inexperienced midwife didn't realise she was completely stuck, and that the other midwives kept making me push when it was obvious she was stuck (and it was distressing her), but I felt so well after the birth, and was so grateful to avoid a c section that I was pleased with how it went. And my first stage was super quick and really quite comfortable, so at least I didn't have a couple of days of misery first as well! I had my waters broken after an hour of pushing, didn't really help as most of the water was behind Imogen so wasn't in the way or anything.

Although I will be glad to talk through what went wrong last time with a consultant with a view to not pushing for that long again :)


----------



## Armywife

I'll bet! You'll have to let us know how you get on with consultant. My mw had been working 'for 32 years' as she kept telling me, she still let it go on for that long, even though Poppys heartrate dropped dramatically every time i pushed. I was poorly after but think that was a lot to do with lack of sleep too, i had her friday but hadn't slept since previous saturday night as i'd been poorly with pre eclampsia. Also i had an episiotomy and a 3rd degree tear, i had the same rules as i would have with a section so to me there was no adavntage to it turning out natral =o(.

You did really well putting it behind you like that. Well done you xx


----------



## Anababe

Oh my god pushing for so long! I was pushing 20 mins with my first and it was about half hour with my second although they werent regular pushes until his heart rate drop and i got him out in 7 mins! Boy did i push then!! LOL So 4 and half hour seems like forever to me :shock: my whole labour with my second from first contraction to the end was only 9 hours 43 mins (waters didnt break til i was pushing) and my first it was about 2 hours from waters breaking to giving birth, 7 hours in total.

Seems i had pretty good labours compared to you guys but they seemed like hell for me :rofl: 

ooh im not on the front page. Im due 19th march (Upto now) its my third baby and there will be a 16 month gap between youngest and baby :) :flower:

xx


----------



## AP

Can I be added as 4th April

Its my second, and erm.....dates....well....it'll be 18 months corrected/21 months actual. To be even more awkward :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! OUCH with the rough birth stories! i never pushed for longer than an hour with any of them. 43 minutes first one, 38 minutes second one, 13 minutes third but they used a suction for no reason and got him out quick, about an hour last one but he was stuck. his head was turned sideways and they had me keep pushing even though he wasnt going anywhere. finally his head turned and he came out on next push. 

4 hours aunty e!!!!!:nope: i cant even imagine!!!

yay to the blue baby and all the shopping going on.

and yay to new mommies with LO so young!!


----------



## Zoya

hi pippin..........my date is 8th march and I have my scan on wednesday
please add me


----------



## Pippin

sb22 said:


> Can I be added as 4th April
> 
> Its my second, and erm.....dates....well....it'll be 18 months corrected/21 months actual. To be even more awkward :rofl:

Done :thumbup: and welcome.



Zoya said:


> hi pippin..........my date is 8th march and I have my scan on wednesday
> please add me

Done hon.


----------



## Pippin

Aunty E said:


> I was a bit cross the first week, but decided to just put it behind me. I'm annoyed that my inexperienced midwife didn't realise she was completely stuck, and that the other midwives kept making me push when it was obvious she was stuck (and it was distressing her), but I felt so well after the birth, and was so grateful to avoid a c section that I was pleased with how it went. And my first stage was super quick and really quite comfortable, so at least I didn't have a couple of days of misery first as well! I had my waters broken after an hour of pushing, didn't really help as most of the water was behind Imogen so wasn't in the way or anything.
> 
> Although I will be glad to talk through what went wrong last time with a consultant with a view to not pushing for that long again :)

Aww blimey, glad you managed to recover mentally. My hospital only let you push for an hour then they intervene. I had ventuose (sp?) at 1 hour, I was very grateful. Won't be the same his time though take comfort in that.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Blimey Aunty E, four and a half hours of pushing :shock: I didn't experience pushing at all :nope: I was having a pretty wonderful, relaxed labour in the birthing pool, awaiting my waters to finally break and when they did LO had poo'd inside me, bummer! and his heartrate had dropped considerably. I was literally dragged out of the birthing pool lol because I was a bit woozy with the g&a and apparently I wasn't listening when they were shouting at me to get out the water :blush: It's a bit of a long story from there but because i was having such problems fully dilating I had to have a forceps delivery. Unfortunately the drama didn't end there :blush: I was readmitted 4 days after being discharged, when Arf was just a week old, with retained product left in me. I hadn't pushed my placenta out myself and some of it was left behind, causing me to clot badly, bleed and pass out at home. I then had an evacuation and a blood transfusion. It was pretty horrendous so I'm keeping everything crossed for a much smoother, less eventful labour, birth and after birth this time :thumbup: Apologies for the epic post, hope everyone's ok? Did you have fun shopping Pippin? I didn't, it was a nightmare, I swear people just aimed to walk in front of my pram today. I was so wound up I became very sweary by the end of the day :blush: xx


----------



## blessedmomma

yikes mrsb!!!!! i was cringing thru your story. i had to tell my hubby, who didnt want to hear it, to make him cringe too. sorry to hear what you went thru.:nope:


----------



## elly75

Holy mittens. The stories you ladies have posted make me cringe but want to offer you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. I'm hoping this time around will be much easier, wonderful and quicker for you.

How did that shopping trip go, Pippin?

Zoya, let us know how the scan goes. :)


----------



## Pippin

Ohhh I had fun thanks Elly. Bought a super stretchy air of trousers from Marks and Spencers for a growing bump, new bra and some little books and piece for Sam's birthday party bags. We had lunch out which was looovverly! And I even had half a glass of wine, naughty me, but it was fabulous. Exhausted by 3 so I came home but it was so lovely to be out with just the girls.

How is everyone today? This tiredness really is worse than with Sam. Not so much nausea last few days just want to :sleep:


----------



## elly75

Pippin said:


> Ohhh I had fun thanks Elly. Bought a super stretchy air of trousers from Marks and Spencers for a growing bump, new bra and some little books and piece for Sam's birthday party bags. We had lunch out which was looovverly! And I even had half a glass of wine, naughty me, but it was fabulous. Exhausted by 3 so I came home but it was so lovely to be out with just the girls.
> 
> How is everyone today? This tiredness really is worse than with Sam. Not so much nausea last few days just want to :sleep:

Glad you had such a lovely time!

Sleepiness is much worse than what it was with little guy. Either that or it feels worse since we're trying to keep up with an active infant. ;)


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hey girls, hope everyone's having a good weekend :thumbup: Today has been horrendous, Arf has whinged his way through this morning and despite me having a tonne of energy earlier on I feel like it's been sucked out of me. Literally he has just moaned and whinged since he got up. I went to bed last night with a spotless house now it's a dump and I don't really see the point in cleaning up again until before I go to bed again tonight :dohh:xx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Ladies that were interested in the Baby Jogger City Select - I called my local stockist of it today to get a quote. For the chasis, extra seat unit, carrycot, carseat adaptors and 2 raincovers they quoted mr £740. Has anybody found it any cheaper? This isn't even including the footmuffs so I imagine that'll be another £100. Was considering buying it in stages lol, I've got 8 months haha! xx


----------



## jojo2605

Hey ladies :wave:

God I'm getting a bit traumatised hearing of your birth stories, Aunty E, 4.5 hours?! Eeek I think I would have passed out at about 2 hours! Ok I'll only whisper that I pushed one big push then half a push and he was out... :blush:

that sounds like a fun shopping trip Pippin!! yum yum glass of wine! I'm yet to indulge, might save it for a special occasion, like my and OH's 7 year anniversary of being together, that's in November. 

I think you're right about the tiredness Elly75, I think with demanding little monkies to watch over, tiredness is accentuated! 

Sorry Arf is being demanding for you today MrsB, they certainly have their moments (or days... or weeks!). Hope you have a better day tomorrow :hugs:
And :wacko: at the price of the Jogger City Select, that is ALOT! ouch... Babies are expensive!! :haha:

Well we've put our house on the market today officially so fingers crossed girls, we have a two up two down that will quickly out grow us if we don't move. It's just whether we can sell in this climate, we have little to no equity in the house so have to get very close to the asking price. If not we'll just have to make do :shrug:


----------



## elly75

jojo2605 said:


> Hey ladies :wave:
> 
> God I'm getting a bit traumatised hearing of your birth stories, Aunty E, 4.5 hours?! Eeek I think I would have passed out at about 2 hours! Ok I'll only whisper that I pushed one big push then half a push and he was out... :blush:
> 
> that sounds like a fun shopping trip Pippin!! yum yum glass of wine! I'm yet to indulge, might save it for a special occasion, like my and OH's 7 year anniversary of being together, that's in November.
> 
> I think you're right about the tiredness Elly75, I think with demanding little monkies to watch over, tiredness is accentuated!
> 
> Sorry Arf is being demanding for you today MrsB, they certainly have their moments (or days... or weeks!). Hope you have a better day tomorrow :hugs:
> And :wacko: at the price of the Jogger City Select, that is ALOT! ouch... Babies are expensive!! :haha:
> 
> Well we've put our house on the market today officially so fingers crossed girls, we have a two up two down that will quickly out grow us if we don't move. It's just whether we can sell in this climate, we have little to no equity in the house so have to get very close to the asking price. If not we'll just have to make do :shrug:

Keeping the fingers crossed for you, hun! :hugs:


----------



## jojo2605

Thank you Elly!! :hug:


----------



## Aunty E

I've seen the chassis for £359, how does that compare? Not sure how much the bits are, but they come up on ebay now and then. I've seen the carrycot a couple of times.

I've been eyeing up the obaby zoom, which seems to be the same sort of idea, they have it in Mothercare, so going to go and have a play.


----------



## Pippin

Good luck selling the house *Jojo2605*. You never know, it might just be exactly what a couple need to start their new family. My friend sold her no trouble last month so things are getting better.

Going to go and have a look at that one *Aunty_E*.


----------



## Pippin

The obaby tandem is good, definitely worth a look and with loads of space between them too. Thanks for pointing it out Aunty_E x


----------



## jojo2605

Pippin said:


> Good luck selling the house *Jojo2605*. You never know, it might just be exactly what a couple need to start their new family. My friend sold her no trouble last month so things are getting better.
> 
> Going to go and have a look at that one *Aunty_E*.

Thanks Pippin, those words of encouragement do help. There are 5 houses in my area very similar to ours and 4 of them are sold STC so that must mean they are selling round here too - just as long as the media don't keep banding about this 'double recession' malarky too much and scare everyone away!! haha!!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Thanks Jojo, don't know what's been up with him today :shrug: Best of luck selling the house :hugs: Will have a peek at that pram too Aunty E, ta :thumbup:


----------



## moomoo

Just had a look at obaby tandem, looks good!! 

Hopefully none of us will be looking at triples!!! Haha!!


----------



## jojo2605

Ooo I've just looked at the Obaby Zoom and I love the combinations you can have, especially the one facing you and the other one facing away, that would be perfect as I could see new baby while Sam could see the world! And also, Sam could be facing the baby if he wanted to too... Hmmm this is a definite maybe! Good find Aunty E :thumbup:


----------



## Pippin

Yep I like it too so that's two possibilities on my list, three if you count the iCandy Pear which is similar.


----------



## TheNewWife

Ugh, I am having a rough evening! Long story short - we are having Emma's birthday party tomorrow and I am a perfectionist, so I've been going nuts all day trying to make cupcakes, cheesecake, rice krispie treats, pick up the pre-ordered meat & sandwich trays, blah blah blah. DH has been a great help all day, even when I had a MASSIVE meltdown when I dropped the freshly iced cupcakes all over the floor. I haven't cried that hard (especially over something so ridiculous) in a long time. I blame it on the pregnancy ;)

ANYWAY ...

I absolutely cannot believe how long some of you have pushed! :shock: I had a difficult time progressing beyond 2 cm until I finally had an epidural 6 hours later, but only had to push for 1 hour. I hope it's the same this time around (well, minus the difficulty progressing.) Still, I was induced so that was probably part of the problem. I am hoping to avoid the epidural this time around, although DH thinks I'm insane for this after seeing what I went through last time.


----------



## goddess25

Wow the list of us moms is getting bigger....

I pushed for about 2.5 hours first time around before the midwife started to get worried and she called in the pediatrician.... they let me push for about another hour so 3.5 horus in total before taking me into theatre.... they never knew why he was stuck as they could not examine me properly as I had no analgesia but i was really tired at that stage the obstetrician was getting my consent for forceps delivery /c- section and telling me all the facts at that point i was like just give me it and i will sign it you can do what you like i want this baby out now.

Does anyone have any good recommendations on North American double prams.... all the ones you guys mention I cannot get here... I have had a quick look in the shops but they all look pretty cumbersome... and i also want one that I can use the toddler space and still transfer a car seat into the stroller for the baby. I want lots of storage space underneath too... guess i need to start doing the research.


----------



## TheNewWife

goddess25 said:


> Does anyone have any good recommendations on North American double prams.... all the ones you guys mention I cannot get here... I have had a quick look in the shops but they all look pretty cumbersome... and i also want one that I can use the toddler space and still transfer a car seat into the stroller for the baby. I want lots of storage space underneath too... guess i need to start doing the research.

We have the Phil & Ted's (got it at TJ's Kids and you can also get them at Toys 'R' Us, plus I'm sure some smaller stores.) We love it - it's not a side-by-side so it's quite narrow and we really love ours. Check out the TJ's Kids website - they have quite a few there. https://www.tjskids.com/strollers-double-triple-quad-strollers-c-39_7_30.html


----------



## goddess25

TJs kids and the babies world in coquitlam were 2 stores i would check out soon. I want a narrow stroller as I don't drive and do transit so it needs to be able to get on sky train and buses.... what a pain i really should get my drivers license.


----------



## TheNewWife

Somewhere earlier in this thread I posted a photo of the Phil & Ted's with doubles kit and also with the infant car seat attachment. I think it would be one of the easiest ones to take on transit as it is as narrow as any single stroller and not double deep. Let me see if I can find the page I posted those photos on. BRB.

(Oh, and Baby's World is usually ridiculously expensive - Babies 'R' Us is generally much cheaper. We got our Phil & Ted's on sale at TJ's for $499 including the doubles kit.)


----------



## TheNewWife

pg 20 :mrgreen:


----------



## goddess25

I do like Babies world but your right it is terribly expensive... i bought a diaper bag from there and never looked at the price cos it was just a diaper bag but it ended up being 145$ it was some jujubee thing and dont know why but i paid for it.


----------



## Juste3boys

Can I join please!

Baby is due in March when my little one will be around 14mths old although I have a high chance of having it earlier! I have had two under two in the past though as there is 19mths between my two older boys who are now 10 and almost 9 and the small gap is a lot easier than the big gap ;)

good luck everyone

xxxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

I had a traumatic birth last time. I was in full blown labour for three days and I held out until the last 12 hours for an epi. Once I had that I felt like I was dying and I gave up. I slept but woke up surrounded by people all talking about how to save Tom as he was stuck and his bp kept stopping. In the end they rented him out with forecepts. I will never forgive them for not giving me a section. Tom had a massive fluid filled sac on his back full of spinal tissue (spina bifida) and they knew this. It resulted in substantial nerve damage.

I never ever want to feel like that again. Not to mention there was about 20 people in my room. I am avoiding hospital this time.


----------



## Pippin

Juste3boys said:


> Can I join please!
> 
> Baby is due in March when my little one will be around 14mths old although I have a high chance of having it earlier! I have had two under two in the past though as there is 19mths between my two older boys who are now 10 and almost 9 and the small gap is a lot easier than the big gap ;)
> 
> good luck everyone
> 
> xxxx

What exact date are you hon? I've added you and welcome.


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> I had a traumatic birth last time. I was in full blown labour for three days and I held out until the last 12 hours for an epi. Once I had that I felt like I was dying and I gave up. I slept but woke up surrounded by people all talking about how to save Tom as he was stuck and his bp kept stopping. In the end they rented him out with forecepts. I will never forgive them for not giving me a section. Tom had a massive fluid filled sac on his back full of spinal tissue (spina bifida) and they knew this. It resulted in substantial nerve damage.
> 
> I never ever want to feel like that again. Not to mention there was about 20 people in my room. I am avoiding hospital this time.

Oh love that is terrible did you ever take it up with the hospital, surely there is a case there for compensation? 

Mine was 54 hours start to finish with the edpidural and drugs coming 7 hours before delivery. We only get to push for an hour before they intervene. If they can do it with a Kiwi (Ventuose) they will, forceps are right at the bottom of the list as they cause too much trouble apparently. My hospital had a really bad reputation for a long time but they spent 19million on it and a brand new set of MW, I can't speak highly enough of them. Just before the third stage his heart dropped, before I knew it I was on my side and 20 people came in. I'll never forget that feeling of panic but then total reassurance that they were there instantly for us. Will close monitoring we were fine and he was born with no problem.


----------



## Emmea12uk

That is not fair! His heart was Dropping for over 24 hours before they bothered to do anything!! They are a reputable maternity hospital too.


----------



## elly75

That is absolutely freaking ridiculous, Emmea. :hugs:


----------



## Juste3boys

What exact date are you hon? I've added you and welcome.[/QUOTE]

Thank you! according to my lmp my edd is 11th March but I have my 1st scan on 1st September so will get a definate date then!.


----------



## CitrusMummy

Well the new baby will be arriving around the same time Jack turns 2! Daunting prospect but looking forward to it all the same :) x


----------



## Pippin

CitrusMummy said:


> Well the new baby will be arriving around the same time Jack turns 2! Daunting prospect but looking forward to it all the same :) x

Hi :hi: Welcome. What's your due date?

All done *Just3boys* thanks.




Emmea12uk said:


> That is not fair! His heart was Dropping for over 24 hours before they bothered to do anything!! They are a reputable maternity hospital too.

 :saywhat:


----------



## AP

RE: buggys/prams, I think I will see how far I get baby wearing the newbie! I have seen second hand iCandy pears for £350 though, I like it but I doubt its going to fit in my fiesta or sit nice on our buses! Looks like Phil and Teds for me....


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

My husband likes the Phil and Teds but I just can't quite make my mind up. I must confess being able to attach the carseat to my pram has been a godsend and so it would be so handy to have that facility again with either the peach or the baby jogger. I really like the jogger and the fact it converts back to a single is just a real deal-breaker for me :thumbup: 
I feel gross today, I have no energy at all, I feel sick and dizzy and Arf's food turned my stomach something terrible and my OH won't turn freakin Top Gear off :grr:
Emmmea that's absolutely disgusting how you were treated :growlmad:


----------



## TheNewWife

MrsBandEgglet said:


> My husband likes the Phil and Teds but I just can't quite make my mind up. I must confess being able to attach the carseat to my pram has been a godsend and so it would be so handy to have that facility again with either the peach or the baby jogger. I really like the jogger and the fact it converts back to a single is just a real deal-breaker for me :thumbup:

You know that the P&T does both of those things, right? I think it is compatible with 3 different kinds of carseats - Peg Perego, Graco and something else. We use ours mostly as a single right now, but will obviously need to start using the doubles kit soon!


----------



## AP

So it takes a Graco then? Thats quite good huh?

Carseats in a buggy though are a no-no for me though - we were advised by the hospital not to use it unless we're in the car as they increase the risk of breathing difficulties. Whether thats just because she was a preemie or not, I wont be doing it this time either, unless really needed.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

No, it's just Maxi Cosi, ours attaches to the actual chasis and It's been so handy for just nipping into the supermarket cos here you can NEVER find one of those blasted carseat trollies and i don't like the ones that have a babyseat attatched to them. Plus, I go out with my friend all over the place and in her Ford Car she can get both our chasis's plus the carseats but not the prams. xx


----------



## Pippin

I'm all bloat tonight, I swear I look four months pregnant at 5 1/2 weeks :dohh: totally different from last time, I was desperate for bloat/bump last time and this time I don't want it :dohh:, can't win.


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl: pippin

good luck with double stroller searches ladies. we have ours picked out just waiting on $129 to buy it. very cheap, but dont have the extra cash atm. probably in the next month or two. since im in usa, might not be available in your areas though.

hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies hope you are all well? Nice weekend?

I got a v busy week ahead :( really cant be bothered! xx


----------



## jms895

Pippin my bump is MASSIVE now compared to last time but think most of it is flab left over from Caine and bloating :rofl:

At 6 weeks preg I looked 6 months :dohh:


----------



## AP

MrsBandEgglet yknow I had never ever seen any of those trollies until the other day - they must be boomin rare up here lol!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

I am massive!!! I gained 11cm around my abdo yesturday!!


----------



## Pippin

Aww I'm so glad I'm not the only one growing a girth already. It's even worse this morning :dohh:

Wish me luck ladies off for a colcoscopy (sp?) this morning as my smear/pap results came back borderline month before last. They are just looking to see the situation today and if I need treatment then I have to wait till baby is born. Just hoping it's minor changes in the cells and nothing serious. Bit nervous as I find smear tests bad enough let alone having doctors routing around :dohh:


----------



## jojo2605

Good luck for today Pippin :hugs:

I have major bloat too, last night I looked 6 months pregnant, this morning, only 4! hehe


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Ladies, im not 1st trimester but please can I join. We will have 2 babies under 2 when baby arrives. 

We have a daughter already and when baby is due 13.01.11, there will be 15 months between them.


----------



## jojo2605

mum2be2011 said:


> Hi Ladies, im not 1st trimester but please can I join. We will have 2 babies under 2 when baby arrives.
> 
> We have a daughter already and when baby is due 13.01.11, there will be 15 months between them.

Welcome mum2be2011! :wave: 

How is 2nd trimester going? Do you have scan at 20 weeks? will you find out the sex or are you team yellow?


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi jojo2605 :wave:

2nd trimester isnt going too bad, im still having a bit of morning sickness and im still extremely tired but the consultant has put this down to non-pregnancy related as I had a heart condition when I was younger, Im seeing a cardiologist this afternoon :(

Yeah we have our 20 week scan this Friday, cant wait :) Im desperate to find out the sex as im not the most patient person when it comes to waiting and if I dont find out it will bug me up until baby is born. Im secretly hoping for another girl :D

Hows 1st trimester going? Not long now till your in 2nd trimester as well.


----------



## peakydon

Hi everyone:hi: 

I've been lurking for a while and I wondered if I could join? I'll have an 18 month age gap when LO arrives:baby:


----------



## jojo2605

mum2be2011 said:


> Hi jojo2605 :wave:
> 
> 2nd trimester isnt going too bad, im still having a bit of morning sickness and im still extremely tired but the consultant has put this down to non-pregnancy related as I had a heart condition when I was younger, Im seeing a cardiologist this afternoon :(
> 
> Yeah we have our 20 week scan this Friday, cant wait :) Im desperate to find out the sex as im not the most patient person when it comes to waiting and if I dont find out it will bug me up until baby is born. Im secretly hoping for another girl :D
> 
> Hows 1st trimester going? Not long now till your in 2nd trimester as well.

Well as long as they keep a close eye on you I'm sure things will be ok for you in regards to your heart condition? Let us know how that goes (if you want to of course, nosey old me!! hehe)

oooooo this friday!! How exciting, I bet you're bursting at the seams! Aw a girl would be ace, but hey so would a boy, one of each then!! 

It's going not too bad, all day nausea is easing now and it's normally the odd moment of sickness :sick: so that's good, tiredness isn't good, but with a nearly 1 year old that still wakes in the night, who knows whether it's pregnancy related or Sam related!! haha!!


----------



## jojo2605

peakydon said:


> Hi everyone:hi:
> 
> I've been lurking for a while and I wondered if I could join? I'll have an 18 month age gap when LO arrives:baby:

Hi peakydon! :wave: 2 new additions this morning already!! :happydance: 

You'll have the same age gap as me when LO arrives :thumbup:

How's everything going with you so far?


----------



## TheNewWife

mum2be2011 said:


> Hi Ladies, im not 1st trimester but please can I join. We will have 2 babies under 2 when baby arrives.
> 
> We have a daughter already and when baby is due 13.01.11, there will be 15 months between them.

Same with us ... I'm due Dec 12th and we'll have between 15-16 months depending on when I pop.

Welcome!


----------



## Aunty E

Morning all! Back from Edinburgh, and I am also oversized for my gestation - getting very hard to hide bump at work, but only one more week of baggy tops! Quite a lot of it is flabbiness from Imogen, and bloat I think :)

Thought I would post a link to an ebay listing for the obaby zoom. I'm toying with the idea of buying one but I want to go back to mothercare with Imogen and have a play first. https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-OBaby-Zo...483017072?pt=UK_Baby_BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL

It's pretty cheap compared to the baby jogger city select, although that one did look more compact. I also picked up an ergo carrier on ebay, as a few friends have recommended it for back carrying, and Mog is just too heavy for us to carry on our fronts now. OH can still just about use the Bjorn, but I haven't been able to carry her in a sling since I got pregnant. I've been using a pouch sling in a hip carry when I've had to, but it's not desperately comfortable. Poor Mog is spending so much time in her push chair!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> Aww I'm so glad I'm not the only one growing a girth already. It's even worse this morning :dohh:
> 
> Wish me luck ladies off for a colcoscopy (sp?) this morning as my smear/pap results came back borderline month before last. They are just looking to see the situation today and if I need treatment then I have to wait till baby is born. Just hoping it's minor changes in the cells and nothing serious. Bit nervous as I find smear tests bad enough let alone having doctors routing around :dohh:

Good luck!!!


----------



## Aunty E

Emmea12uk said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Aww I'm so glad I'm not the only one growing a girth already. It's even worse this morning :dohh:
> 
> Wish me luck ladies off for a colcoscopy (sp?) this morning as my smear/pap results came back borderline month before last. They are just looking to see the situation today and if I need treatment then I have to wait till baby is born. Just hoping it's minor changes in the cells and nothing serious. Bit nervous as I find smear tests bad enough let alone having doctors routing around :dohh:
> 
> Good luck!!!Click to expand...

Oh yes, hope it's not too painful :( I'm resisting having a smear until after the new baby is born, as apparently you can get abnormal results just because you're pregnant so it's not a good time to do it. Your smear was before your BFP right?


----------



## jojo2605

Hey girls, not sure if it's something you wanted to do, but wondering if you all fancied having a banner for our little group? I'm not good (at all!!) with things like this, but I had a go and came up with this, but if anyone else can be bothered, we could come up with a few and pick the best? let me know!! 

https://i.imgur.com/VPOfQ.gif


----------



## mum2be2011

thats really good jojo. What a good idea :)


----------



## peakydon

jojo2605 said:


> peakydon said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone:hi:
> 
> I've been lurking for a while and I wondered if I could join? I'll have an 18 month age gap when LO arrives:baby:
> 
> Hi peakydon! :wave: 2 new additions this morning already!! :happydance:
> 
> You'll have the same age gap as me when LO arrives :thumbup:
> 
> How's everything going with you so far?Click to expand...

I feel like crap all day everyday, sickness, tiredness and I use every bit of energy I have atm with the kids. My poor house :haha: but all for a good cause :happydance:

I think 18 months will be a fab age gap once they're a little older. 

How are things going for you?


----------



## jojo2605

peakydon said:


> jojo2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peakydon said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone:hi:
> 
> I've been lurking for a while and I wondered if I could join? I'll have an 18 month age gap when LO arrives:baby:
> 
> Hi peakydon! :wave: 2 new additions this morning already!! :happydance:
> 
> You'll have the same age gap as me when LO arrives :thumbup:
> 
> How's everything going with you so far?Click to expand...
> 
> I feel like crap all day everyday, sickness, tiredness and I use every bit of energy I have atm with the kids. My poor house :haha: but all for a good cause :happydance:
> 
> I think 18 months will be a fab age gap once they're a little older.
> 
> How are things going for you?Click to expand...

Oh no that's not good at all, 1st trimester really does make you feel rotten doesn't it, and yes with having other children to look after, it makes it all the more difficult!! I really don't think I enjoyed the relaxation with my first pregnancy enough, only having myself to worry about (although I was working) it's just not the same 2nd (or in your case 3rd) time round is it as if you feel rough you can't just stay in bed and veg! Are you actually being sick or just nausea (I say JUST nausea, but I've had this and it's horrid too, although not as horrid as being sick all day I must say!!) 

Yeah I think that after say about 6 months, the gap will be lovely as they will be able to interact... those first 6 months might be a bit of a struggle though!! haha! 

Yeah I'm cool thanks hun, coming out the other side of the 1st trimester now so all symptoms are easing up a bit and I'm starting to feel more like myself... nearly there!! :thumbup: But then comes the period of limbo where you feel fine but can't feel bubs yet so have a panic over whether everything is ok in there!! hehe x


----------



## Emmea12uk

jojo2605 said:


> Hey girls, not sure if it's something you wanted to do, but wondering if you all fancied having a banner for our little group? I'm not good (at all!!) with things like this, but I had a go and came up with this, but if anyone else can be bothered, we could come up with a few and pick the best? let me know!!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/VPOfQ.gif

Fab idea!!


----------



## elly75

jojo2605 said:


> Hey girls, not sure if it's something you wanted to do, but wondering if you all fancied having a banner for our little group? I'm not good (at all!!) with things like this, but I had a go and came up with this, but if anyone else can be bothered, we could come up with a few and pick the best? let me know!!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/VPOfQ.gif

Oh that is so cute! Well done! :dance:


----------



## elly75

Hey there and welcome mum2be2011 and peakydon! :wave:


----------



## elly75

Good luck, Pippin! :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

mum2be2011 said:


> Hi Ladies, im not 1st trimester but please can I join. We will have 2 babies under 2 when baby arrives.
> 
> We have a daughter already and when baby is due 13.01.11, there will be 15 months between them.

Added you and welcome :hi: Good luck finding out the sex. Hope baby plays ball, Sam hid his parts and head at 20 weeks so had to go back again at 22 weeks, succchhh a long wait :dohh:



peakydon said:


> Hi everyone:hi:
> 
> I've been lurking for a while and I wondered if I could join? I'll have an 18 month age gap when LO arrives:baby:

Of course hon what's your exact due date?



jojo2605 said:


> Hey girls, not sure if it's something you wanted to do, but wondering if you all fancied having a banner for our little group? I'm not good (at all!!) with things like this, but I had a go and came up with this, but if anyone else can be bothered, we could come up with a few and pick the best? let me know!!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/VPOfQ.gif

Love it (even with American spelling :haha:)!!! Is is possible to have the option of a smaller one? I think they fit in the signatures better when smaller, just a thought though no worries if it can't.

*As for me*
Back form the hospitals not such great news. They found a patch that reacted to the acid on the cervix. She wouldn't take a biopsy as I'm pregnant and wouldn't really tell me much more just said come back in a year, she took photos to compare to next time. My smear was done before I got pregnant so that result said borderline changes meaning I don't have abnormal cells they just can't decided if they are normal or not. Something to do with the cells having three layers, if all three layers have changed it's really bad, if only 1 or 2 layers change it's not so bad and I'm the level above that. Basically cutting my waffle down I won't know for another year as they can't take a sample. Normally they would at the time then scrape or burn the effected area away. She said if she did that now I'd bleed lots and maybe lose the baby. I wasn't even given the choice to risk it so they can't be that worried can they? (not that I would) Anyone have any experience of this??? It's a bit specialist really. I'm going to worry now for the next 12 months :dohh:


----------



## jojo2605

Pippin said:


> mum2be2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, im not 1st trimester but please can I join. We will have 2 babies under 2 when baby arrives.
> 
> We have a daughter already and when baby is due 13.01.11, there will be 15 months between them.
> 
> Added you and welcome :hi: Good luck finding out the sex. Hope baby plays ball, Sam hid his parts and head at 20 weeks so had to go back again at 22 weeks, succchhh a long wait :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> peakydon said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone:hi:
> 
> I've been lurking for a while and I wondered if I could join? I'll have an 18 month age gap when LO arrives:baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course hon what's your exact due date?
> 
> 
> 
> jojo2605 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, not sure if it's something you wanted to do, but wondering if you all fancied having a banner for our little group? I'm not good (at all!!) with things like this, but I had a go and came up with this, but if anyone else can be bothered, we could come up with a few and pick the best? let me know!!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/VPOfQ.gifClick to expand...
> 
> Love it (even with American spelling :haha:)!!! Is is possible to have the option of a smaller one? I think they fit in the signatures better when smaller, just a thought though no worries if it can't.
> 
> *As for me*
> Back form the hospitals not such great news. They found a patch that reacted to the acid on the cervix. She wouldn't take a biopsy as I'm pregnant and wouldn't really tell me much more just said come back in a year, she took photos to compare to next time. My smear was done before I got pregnant so that result said borderline changes meaning I don't have abnormal cells they just can't decided if they are normal or not. Something to do with the cells having three layers, if all three layers have changed it's really bad, if only 1 or 2 layers change it's not so bad and I'm the level above that. Basically cutting my waffle down I won't know for another year as they can't take a sample. Normally they would at the time then scrape or burn the effected area away. She said if she did that now I'd bleed lots and maybe lose the baby. I wasn't even given the choice to risk it so they can't be that worried can they? (not that I would) Anyone have any experience of this??? It's a bit specialist really. I'm going to worry now for the next 12 months :dohh:Click to expand...

Hi hun, I'm so sorry that you didn't get more positive news, but I would be under the assumption (although not best for you to have to assume I'm sure) that if there was a serious risk to your health they would actually put that first. It's not going to stop you worrying though, but you could get it checked shortly after LO was born which would be in about 8 months, try and push it perhaps? I'm sorry I don't have any experience, although I am overdue a smear myself.

Re the banner, of course I can make it smaller :thumbup:, and as for the word 'mommies' I'm from the west midlands where mom is used much more widely than mum so didn't think twice about how I was spelling it!! hehe, but I am more than happy to change it to 'mummies' should this be the way that the majority of you spell it!! :thumbup:


----------



## Pippin

Thanks for the kind words hon, I'm going to put it to the back of my mind then as soon as I stop bleeding from giving birth I'm going to go back. She wanted me to have a period first but I'm going to breast fed again so won't get one for a while.



jojo2605 said:


> Re the banner, of course I can make it smaller :thumbup:, and as for the word 'mommies' I'm from the west midlands where mom is used much more widely than mum so didn't think twice about how I was spelling it!! hehe, but I am more than happy to change it to 'mummies' should this be the way that the majority of you spell it!! :thumbup:

:rofl: Sorry hon assumed it was for the American's :haha: didn't know they say Mom was used instead up north from me, well you learn something new everyday! :thumbup: Maybe do two so people can chose as I think we are 50/50 in here. I love it though what ever way it is so thanks hon. If you post links I can put into the front page.

edit: oh and I forgot to say love the easter reference with the bunny tails!!! SOoooo cute


----------



## jojo2605

Pippin said:


> Thanks for the kind words hon, I'm going to put it to the back of my mind then as soon as I stop bleeding from giving birth I'm going to go back. She wanted me to have a period first but I'm going to breast fed again so won't get one for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> jojo2605 said:
> 
> 
> Re the banner, of course I can make it smaller :thumbup:, and as for the word 'mommies' I'm from the west midlands where mom is used much more widely than mum so didn't think twice about how I was spelling it!! hehe, but I am more than happy to change it to 'mummies' should this be the way that the majority of you spell it!! :thumbup:
> 
> :rofl: Sorry hon assumed it was for the American's :haha: didn't know they say Mom was used instead up north from me, well you learn something new everyday! :thumbup: Maybe do two so people can chose as I think we are 50/50 in here. I love it though what ever way it is so thanks hon. If you post links I can put into the front page.
> 
> edit: oh and I forgot to say love the easter reference with the bunny tails!!! SOoooo cuteClick to expand...

I hope it's something you can set aside, and lets face it, you have one hell of a distraction with another baby on the way! I'm sure everything will be fine though :hugs:

Yeah it's weird for us round here as mum sounds really alien to us!! Hehe!! 
Doing two will be no problem, I'll post links to both shortly!!!! 

Oh and if only the easter reference was deliberate!! haha!!


----------



## jojo2605

Hey everyone, here are the codes for our banner. Copy and paste into your signature but make sure you put these [] brackets, one at either end of the code for it to work, had to take these away so that it would show the code rather than the image itself:

This one is for the spelling 'mommies'

IMG]https://i.imgur.com/T1xin.gif[/IMG

This one is for the spelling 'mummies'

IMG]https://i.imgur.com/80kK6.gif[/IMG

hope it works!! hehe


----------



## Pippin

*LOVE IT! LOVE IT! LOVE IT!!! They work great hon, THANK YOU!!! Shall put on the front Page now *

I know the Easter reference is only good for us in March/April but I still like it. Plus it's gender neutral :yipee:


----------



## jojo2605

Pippin said:


> *LOVE IT! LOVE IT! LOVE IT!!! They work great hon, THANK YOU!!! Shall put on the front Page now *

yippee!!! Hehe :happydance:


----------



## Emmea12uk

jojo2605 said:


> Hey girls, not sure if it's something you wanted to do, but wondering if you all fancied having a banner for our little group? I'm not good (at all!!) with things like this, but I had a go and came up with this, but if anyone else can be bothered, we could come up with a few and pick the best? let me know!!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/VPOfQ.gif




Pippin said:


> mum2be2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, im not 1st trimester but please can I join. We will have 2 babies under 2 when baby arrives.
> 
> We have a daughter already and when baby is due 13.01.11, there will be 15 months between them.
> 
> Added you and welcome :hi: Good luck finding out the sex. Hope baby plays ball, Sam hid his parts and head at 20 weeks so had to go back again at 22 weeks, succchhh a long wait :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> peakydon said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone:hi:
> 
> I've been lurking for a while and I wondered if I could join? I'll have an 18 month age gap when LO arrives:baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course hon what's your exact due date?
> 
> 
> 
> jojo2605 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, not sure if it's something you wanted to do, but wondering if you all fancied having a banner for our little group? I'm not good (at all!!) with things like this, but I had a go and came up with this, but if anyone else can be bothered, we could come up with a few and pick the best? let me know!!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/VPOfQ.gifClick to expand...
> 
> Love it (even with American spelling :haha:)!!! Is is possible to have the option of a smaller one? I think they fit in the signatures better when smaller, just a thought though no worries if it can't.
> 
> *As for me*
> Back form the hospitals not such great news. They found a patch that reacted to the acid on the cervix. She wouldn't take a biopsy as I'm pregnant and wouldn't really tell me much more just said come back in a year, she took photos to compare to next time. My smear was done before I got pregnant so that result said borderline changes meaning I don't have abnormal cells they just can't decided if they are normal or not. Something to do with the cells having three layers, if all three layers have changed it's really bad, if only 1 or 2 layers change it's not so bad and I'm the level above that. Basically cutting my waffle down I won't know for another year as they can't take a sample. Normally they would at the time then scrape or burn the effected area away. She said if she did that now I'd bleed lots and maybe lose the baby. I wasn't even given the choice to risk it so they can't be that worried can they? (not that I would) Anyone have any experience of this??? It's a bit specialist really. I'm going to worry now for the next 12 months :dohh:Click to expand...


Awww no! It is horrible when you just don't know! Surely they can keep an eye on over your pregnancy?!?!


----------



## TheNewWife

Thanks for the blinkie, Jojo!!! :dance:


----------



## TheNewWife

Pippin ... sorry that things did not go as planned today. I think it's more good news than bad though - if it was a really terrible or worrisome result, they would take action right away. (Small consolation, I know :roll: )

:hug:


----------



## mummy3

I'm going to go read through in a min:coffee:
Can I join too? I'm going to be not only a mom to 2 under 2 but 3 under 3 :wacko::haha:
I have a 5 year old a 2 year old and a 1 year old:thumbup:


----------



## eldar

Hello all, I'm back from my holiday and have a 7 month old with jet lag -ooooh 8 hours out and I feel like poo!

I have my scan date, September 2nd. Which is ages away when I still don't know how pregnant I am or my due date! I've had enough of waiting, is this bloat or baby?

I love the banner btw, thank you jojo2605 xx


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome new ladies!!!! and thanx for the banner hun!!!!:hugs:

pippin, i had abnormal cells since 2004. in my last pg, last year, the did my pap and they were still there. my ob did the colposcopy and did take biopsies. the came back level 2, so were much worse than yours. she wouldnt do the LEEP surgery til i had my son. i had him in dec 2009 LEEP in feb 2010 and was pg again in june 2010. now they are watching e closely to make sure my cervi doesnt open early and that i dont go into preterm labor. the chance of either of these happening is very low since i only had one surgery. risk goes up with each one you have done. at my pap during this pg, it came back clear though. yours could even clear up on its own too. i guess the less severe it is, the more likely it will go away on its own. so dont get too worried about it right now hun. my best advice is to make sure if you do have to have the surgery, to get knocked out for it. my sis had to have it four times and was awake every time. she said it was very painful. i was out cold, so it wasnt too bad when i woke up


----------



## Pippin

mummy3 said:


> I'm going to go read through in a min:coffee:
> Can I join too? I'm going to be not only a mom to 2 under 2 but 3 under 3 :wacko::haha:
> I have a 5 year old a 2 year old and a 1 year old:thumbup:

Hi, yes of course when is your due date and I'll add you too the list.


----------



## Pippin

blessedmomma said:


> welcome new ladies!!!! and thanx for the banner hun!!!!:hugs:
> 
> pippin, i had abnormal cells since 2004. in my last pg, last year, the did my pap and they were still there. my ob did the colposcopy and did take biopsies. the came back level 2, so were much worse than yours. she wouldnt do the LEEP surgery til i had my son. i had him in dec 2009 LEEP in feb 2010 and was pg again in june 2010. now they are watching e closely to make sure my cervi doesnt open early and that i dont go into preterm labor. the chance of either of these happening is very low since i only had one surgery. risk goes up with each one you have done. at my pap during this pg, it came back clear though. yours could even clear up on its own too. i guess the less severe it is, the more likely it will go away on its own. so dont get too worried about it right now hun. my best advice is to make sure if you do have to have the surgery, to get knocked out for it. my sis had to have it four times and was awake every time. she said it was very painful. i was out cold, so it wasnt too bad when i woke up

Oh love thank you for all that information and sorry you have had to go through it all too. So glad you are clear though and they are watching you. I did read about going into early labor and the chance of early miscarriage. She might have done the biopsy if I was further along as she said "because you are in first tri". The worst part is not knowing I think. She also added that if I started bleeding funny to ring her and she'd have another look. I'm going to hold onto the facct I have that they were neither abnormal or normal from the smear and hope that buys me a bit of time. Thanks I really do appreciate all that. :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Pippin said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to go read through in a min:coffee:
> Can I join too? I'm going to be not only a mom to 2 under 2 but 3 under 3 :wacko::haha:
> I have a 5 year old a 2 year old and a 1 year old:thumbup:
> 
> Hi, yes of course when is your due date and I'll add you too the list.Click to expand...

I think 1st may but not sure as still bfing:flower:


----------



## Pippin

mummy3 said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to go read through in a min:coffee:
> Can I join too? I'm going to be not only a mom to 2 under 2 but 3 under 3 :wacko::haha:
> I have a 5 year old a 2 year old and a 1 year old:thumbup:
> 
> Hi, yes of course when is your due date and I'll add you too the list.Click to expand...
> 
> I think 1st may but not sure as still bfing:flower:Click to expand...

Thank, thought it must be may some time. Congrats on being our first May mummy :yipee:


----------



## blessedmomma

pippin- if you do some research online there are a lot of things you can do to encourage your body to get rid of those cells too. certain foods you can eat and things like that. since it isnt too bad you may be able to get your body to get rid of it that way and get out of surgery. i looked it up a while back, but cant remember what your supposed to eat. i think fruits and vegetable high in natural antioxidents, like blueberries and broccoli.

also when i was in college getting my degrees in psychology and sociology, there was a lot of research being done about positive thinking and meditation to encourage the body to heal itself. like visual image therapy. where you would lie down relaxed and imagine your cervix being repaired by white blood cells. sounds silly but works really well.

and dont know what your faith is or is not, but if you believe in Jesus, he heals.


----------



## blessedmomma

i just realized i will have 3 under 3 as well:shock:

my oldest son will be 3, lil son will be 1, and a newborn


----------



## Pippin

blessedmomma said:


> pippin- if you do some research online there are a lot of things you can do to encourage your body to get rid of those cells too. certain foods you can eat and things like that. since it isnt too bad you may be able to get your body to get rid of it that way and get out of surgery. i looked it up a while back, but cant remember what your supposed to eat. i think fruits and vegetable high in natural antioxidents, like blueberries and broccoli.
> 
> also when i was in college getting my degrees in psychology and sociology, there was a lot of research being done about positive thinking and meditation to encourage the body to heal itself. like visual image therapy. where you would lie down relaxed and imagine your cervix being repaired by white blood cells. sounds silly but works really well.
> 
> and dont know what your faith is or is not, but if you believe in Jesus, he heals.

Aww again that is soooooo helpful thank you. Didn't even think of the food thing but makes a lot of sense, my husband grows all our vegetable so they are as fresh as can be so I'm going to research and eat him out of house and allotment! Also I'm a big believer in the positive mental healing, I'm going to start tonight. I do have a generally rosy look on life so hopefully that will help too. Big massive thank you, :hugs:



blessedmomma said:


> i just realized i will have 3 under 3 as well:shock:
> 
> my oldest son will be 3, lil son will be 1, and a newborn

:shock: Wonder Woman!!!


----------



## mummy3

Pippin said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to go read through in a min:coffee:
> Can I join too? I'm going to be not only a mom to 2 under 2 but 3 under 3 :wacko::haha:
> I have a 5 year old a 2 year old and a 1 year old:thumbup:
> 
> Hi, yes of course when is your due date and I'll add you too the list.Click to expand...
> 
> I think 1st may but not sure as still bfing:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank, thought it must be may some time. Congrats on being our first May mummy :yipee:Click to expand...

Thankyou:hugs:
I just want to add, I empathize over your smear problems:hugs: I have 6 monthly smears and its a worry but defo your doc would have been right there insisting that you have the biopsy right now if there was any danger:hugs:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hey ladies, hope everyone's ok. Pippin, hope the smear went alright today and you weren't too uncomfortable, keeping my fingers crossed everything is ok for you :hugs: Blessedmomma, I'm so sorry to read what you've been through :hugs: Thanks ever so much for the blinkie jojo, it's fab :thumbup: I've had a pretty ok day today although Arf is defo teething and so he's needed endless cuddling from mama today . . . it's a hard job eh :haha: Scan on thursday, can't wait to see Lil pud (hopefully) :happydance: I've felt so sick today though and the only thing that makes me feel better is eating :blush: I remember feeling *exactly* like this with Arf so I reckon it's defo another boy :cloud9: Take care everyone xx


----------



## winegums

hiiiiiii everyone i just thought i'd pop over and say hi even though i'm in 2nd tri when my baby is born my son will be 20months


----------



## Pippin

winegums said:


> hiiiiiii everyone i just thought i'd pop over and say hi even though i'm in 2nd tri when my baby is born my son will be 20months

:hi: would you like to go on our list, I can add you if you tell me your due date. Looking forward to being in second tri as it's already hard to hide this bloat :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies, my you lot can chat! :rofl:


----------



## elly75

Heya and welcome, winegums.

JMS, yep we like to chat a lot. ;)

Little guy turned 1 today! :dance: Poor thing feeling under the weather but birthday party is planned for Saturday.


----------



## peakydon

Hi Pippin,

sorry for the late reply but my due date is approx 6th april.

Hope ur not too worried about your smear results. This recently happened to a relative of mine and she went on to have a healthy baby and then after she stopped bleeding she had a successful colposcopy. They're both absolutely fine now :)

Hope this makes you feel a little better hun. xx


----------



## Aunty E

Where have we moved to? Groups? Will check out in a second, but had my 12 week scan this morning - all good, nice dainty nuchal fold and although my pics don't show it, I got a good look at the nub on screen - pretty sure we have another girl :) I can do girls :) Will post a piccie when I get home from work (boss not back from hols yet, so still hiding my bump!).

Hope you're all well :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

WE"VE BEEN MOVED!!!! Oh, well I guess we do have quite a few Mummies from different trimesters so makes sense I supose, still it's a pain to find so I'll just go bookmark it now.

Thanks Peakydon, I'll add you now.

:yipee: AuntyE for a successful scan, so pleased for you did they change your date at all? Boys are easy too, surprising how quickly you get used to a new set of bits :winkwink: my friend panicked when she saw she had a boy but soon got used to it. Congrats again.


----------



## Aunty E

No change this time :) That made me very happy, as I was a bit peeved when they put me forward last time, and of course I didn't have her on that day. I still argue that my original EDD was right :haha: Looking forward to gender scan now, have to find a date that works for my OH and book!


----------



## Anababe

blessedmomma said:


> i just realized i will have 3 under 3 as well:shock:
> 
> my oldest son will be 3, lil son will be 1, and a newborn

Me too :shock: Although caeden will have turned 3 so not sure i class as 3 under 3! lol Still scary though :blush:


----------



## Anababe

Im still not on the front page :cry: LOL 

Can you please add me :blush: Due 19th March there will be a 16 month gap between this one and my youngest.

Thankyou :flower:


----------



## Aunty E

Oooh, cheap Baby Jogger City Selects on ebay for those of you looking to buy soon. My favourite is this ex-demo one with a carrycot and second seat

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Baby-Jogger-...658770271?pt=UK_Baby_BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hey everyone :hi: I'm feeling pretty happy today, no idea why, it's just been a nice day. I went out for lunch with my friend and I can't tell you ladies how much I enjoyed my brocolli and asparagus penne pasta . . . wow! It was sooo yummy. I then went to my BF support group, which I'm still able to attend despite not breastfeeding any longer. I feel quite cheeky but the BF support worker told me I had to stay, at least til I go back to work. I'm hungry ALL the time, I just feel better when I'm eating :blush: I feel like I have such a hangover, it's weird :shrug: but my little man has been such a little star today. He's played happily with my friends LO's and he's co-operated with being fed purees (for a change) although it makes me feel unbelievably dick :nope:

Aunty E - glad the scan all went well and you're feeling good about it :hugs: Like you, I think I already instinctively know what I'm having again like I did with Arf - another boy, which I'd really love because I've always seen myself with two boys and then maybe a girl last but I'd definately like another boy. 
Elly - hope your little guy had a fab birthday :cake:

take care everyone. xx


----------



## eldar

How is everyone managing the topic of taking a second maternity leave so quick after the first? Are you works ok about it? 

My difficulty is that I haven't gone back to work yet! I have a meeting soon to discuss going back only 2 days a week and now I am going to have to tell them that I i'll be leaving again really soon for another maternity leave! I think I will only be back for about 4 months!
I know it is our right to take as much maternity leave and as often/ as many babies as we want but I'm still very nervous about telling my work. The idea of me dong 2 days a week is that they would employ someone else to do the other 3 days and it would be a job share - but I am a theatre technician which is a really physical job, I had problems at the end of my pregnancy last time in that i couldn't do my job safely so became more office based (after collapsing! -long sordid story!) I'm nervous about trying to re-arrange my job to 2 days and then to say but I can't do my job properly anyway!


----------



## jojo2605

Ah it's a shame we've been moved so soon, would have been nice to see this thread make it's way across the trimesters before a shift to groups, won't get as much activity here probably - I can see why it was done though!! 

Glad your scan went welly Aunty E! I wouldn't have a clue what sex my baby was at my 12 week scan last week as, just like sam, it was facing away being shy! Would be cute to have 2 girls though! I think I'm having another boy :thumbup:

Mrs B - Glad you had such a good day today, your pasta sounded yummy!! Glad Arf seems brighter too, hopefully that continues for a while for you and gives you a break!!! 

Well, it's Sam's birthday on Thursday, and this is when we travel up to the lakes for a music festival... I think we must be mad to camp with a one year old! But hopefully it will be ok and the weather will be kind to us!! haha! We're taking some balloons and a cake up with us to have our own little celebration - I'm not sure family are too chuffed that we aren't doing more for Sam's birthday, but we're going away as a family so that's whats important I think!! 

Hope everyone is feeling ok!!!! :hugs:

Eldar - I totally understand your concerns about work - I'm not in the situation personally; decided to hand my notice in and stay at home with Sam - I was due back to work the week after he had his amputation and it made me realise I couldn't leave him really, he needs me at home right now - Shame as I had a good stable job that would have been really flexible, but LO comes first. 

I think all you can do is be upfront with them, as far as I'm aware they can't discriminate against you at all, but I'm sure they wouldn't anyway, it's probably more about how you feel yourself than anything else. I would feel awkward myself regardless of the why's and wherefore's of it! HOpefully some one else who willl be going/has gone back to work can help a little more :hug:


----------



## mum2be2011

eldar said:


> How is everyone managing the topic of taking a second maternity leave so quick after the first? Are you works ok about it?
> 
> My difficulty is that I haven't gone back to work yet! I have a meeting soon to discuss going back only 2 days a week and now I am going to have to tell them that I i'll be leaving again really soon for another maternity leave! I think I will only be back for about 4 months!
> I know it is our right to take as much maternity leave and as often/ as many babies as we want but I'm still very nervous about telling my work. The idea of me dong 2 days a week is that they would employ someone else to do the other 3 days and it would be a job share - but I am a theatre technician which is a really physical job, I had problems at the end of my pregnancy last time in that i couldn't do my job safely so became more office based (after collapsing! -long sordid story!) I'm nervous about trying to re-arrange my job to 2 days and then to say but I can't do my job properly anyway!

I went back to work 3-4 weeks ago now and within 2 days my boss had 'worked' out that I was pregnant. I had a chat with him and he was lovely about it, he turned round and said he had expected it if he was being honest as i come across as the 'mothering' type. Im taking that as a compliment.

Dont know how he will react when I take my sick note in that signs me off until my due date :(


----------



## Pippin

Anababe said:


> Im still not on the front page :cry: LOL
> 
> Can you please add me :blush: Due 19th March there will be a 16 month gap between this one and my youngest.
> 
> Thankyou :flower:

Sorry love must have missed you or didn't have your exact due date, no offence meant :hugs: I shall add you now :thumbup:



Aunty E said:


> Oooh, cheap Baby Jogger City Selects on ebay for those of you looking to buy soon. My favourite is this ex-demo one with a carrycot and second seat
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Baby-Jogger-...658770271?pt=UK_Baby_BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL

I saw that but I'm not going to tempt fate buying anything until the 12 week scan but looked fantastic.

*MrsBandEgglet* so glad you had a good day. Wish I could say the same but spent most of the day looking for something but couldn't and it ended up with hormonal tears :dohh: but happy again now even though I didn't find it.



eldar said:


> How is everyone managing the topic of taking a second maternity leave so quick after the first? Are you works ok about it?

I went back on the 12th July for two weeks then we had summer and I'm going to try and hide it until 14 weeks after half term then tell her then. I'm not so worried about my head teacher it's more my department I'm scared of as we have a new member who is a little too keen and asks me a billion questions and the other member of my department is excellent but terribly under confident. I want her to take over my role but she'll panic so I'll need to find the right time and approach. Could you write them a letter now? Maybe before your meeting so that it's not a complete shock.

*jojo2605* us hard core posters will still be in here, can see that changing but we have a good following already so I think we will be ok. They have moved ever group over all the month groups ect so lots of people will come here new and old and see us.


----------



## TheNewWife

If I had gone back, I would be starting in about 10 days - and then would have to be off in late(ish) November. I don't think that even gives me enough hours for another paid maternity leave, so definitely not worthwhile for us. (I am quite happy with that arrangement, though, as much as I miss it some days!)


----------



## Pippin

*Ohh Sam's is one tomorrow  Balloons are up and cake ordered lets hope it's there when we go to pick it up.*


----------



## TheNewWife

I can't believe they're all turning one!!!!! This year has just flown by. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SAM!! :dance:


----------



## Pippin

:cake: I know mad isn't it, where has this time flown :plane:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Awww another birthday boy :cloud9: I can't wait for my little fella's first birthday. Hope you have a fab time in the Lakes Jojo, sounds brilliant and I reckon camping with LO will be great fun :happydance: We got back from the lakes a week before I got my BFP so I reckon it was lucky for us :thumbup: Sorry you've had an emotional day Pippin, mine actually started off like that because it started raining and all our bed sheets and Arfs cot sheets (all of em) were on the line :growlmad: Weather looked glorious at the time I hung em out :shrug: I've been making purees tonight ladies in an attempt to combat my vomit-inducing aversion to Arf's food. I even tried the avocado and tomato puree I made because the toms smelt sooo tempting. It wasn't nice but I reckon it's just me :wacko: Or at least I hope it is :huh: xx


----------



## elly75

Ohh you must be so happy and proud, Pippin! :)

I have a quickie question for you all! Are any of you struggling to eat or to drink water? Finding water tasting really bland and boring. Although I know we should drink so many glasses/day, it's been a bit of a challenge. That and making sure I eat is the same way too..just not feeling the urge to eat things or they taste boring.


----------



## elly75

eldar said:


> How is everyone managing the topic of taking a second maternity leave so quick after the first? Are you works ok about it?
> 
> My difficulty is that I haven't gone back to work yet! I have a meeting soon to discuss going back only 2 days a week and now I am going to have to tell them that I i'll be leaving again really soon for another maternity leave! I think I will only be back for about 4 months!
> I know it is our right to take as much maternity leave and as often/ as many babies as we want but I'm still very nervous about telling my work. The idea of me dong 2 days a week is that they would employ someone else to do the other 3 days and it would be a job share - but I am a theatre technician which is a really physical job, I had problems at the end of my pregnancy last time in that i couldn't do my job safely so became more office based (after collapsing! -long sordid story!) I'm nervous about trying to re-arrange my job to 2 days and then to say but I can't do my job properly anyway!

I haven't told my boss yet as I am not due back to next week. It'll be an interesting discussion though. Will be back for about 4/5 months then have to go away again. 

:hugs: Sorry you had collapsed last time around and that does sound like a very physically demanding job.


----------



## Anababe

Had my scan today, all is well baby was very active. Due date changed to 24th march now though so ive lost 5 days hehe glad ive got an official date now though :happydance:


----------



## mommyof_4

I had my beta done on Monday and the results were almost 4 times higher than we were expecting. Had it done at 15 dpo and it was 132, then again at 28 dpo. If it were doubling it should have been around 8000....and it was 28981!!!
I am very happy! 15 more days til scan!


----------



## elly75

Anababe said:


> Had my scan today, all is well baby was very active. Due date changed to 24th march now though so ive lost 5 days hehe glad ive got an official date now though :happydance:

Woohoo! :dance:


----------



## jojo2605

Hello ladies - see look it IS quieter in here now it's been moved!! Hehe 

Pippin - I hope you are feeling better today and those nasty pregnancy hormones are being kinder to you :thumbup:

MrsB - Hope you're ok, just seen your thread in Girly Sanctuary, I have felt the same as you and it does get you down, it's not even like we've had the enjoyment of the alcohol to warrant the constant 'hungover' feeling!!! I know it feels like you've a long way to go before it subsides, but you'll be surprised at how quickly it comes round. I am feeling a little more like my old self now, sickness comes in waves rather than a constant feeling which is definitely an improvement. Roll on 2nd Trimester huh!! :hug:

Well.... pfft, I've had a bit of a stressful day myself, tried my hardest to avoid posting in 1st trimester, but I had a bit of a bleed last night :cry: It frightened the life out of me to be honest. It was only a bit when I wiped and thankfully it hasn't happened since. I have however had a dull achyness in my lower abdomen all day. I called the midwife who said that basically there was not a lot that could be done and I would have to wait it out and see what happened. I was expecting it to be honest. The weird thing about it all is that I experienced almost exactly the same thing and almost exactly the same time when I was pregnant with Sam. Very Odd!! I'm trying to stay calm and think there's a suitable explanation, and with regards to the achyness, my stomach had without doubt POPPED the last couple of days, so I'm hoping it's from that. We considered not going on our camping trip but we are now, we all need the break and if anything bad happened I could go to an A&E up there.

Sorry to lumber you guys with all that, I didn't want to freak out all the 1st trimester mommies who haven't had a baby before by posting about bleeding after the 12 week period :( 

I'm going to be offline now until we're back on Monday so I hope all 1st birthdays went/are going/go really really well and I want to read all about them when I get back!! 

x


----------



## danni1979

WOW this thread has really gone fast!! LOL
Struggling a bit at the mo,trying to get everything done and Saf is teething and doesnt want me out of the room,wants to play,then doesnt want to play,and it goes oooonnnn..
Still havent got any energy,i look around at what needs to be done and just cant be bothered tut tut!!
On a different note i got my double buggy today :D
Decided to go for the mothercare phoenix,it fits with the car seat we already have and so far i'm quite impressed with it,tandems seem so llloooooooonnnnggggg lol,it feels like a beast lol..
Not sure what due date i should put down as the first scan was feb 19th,my lmp and the next 2 scans says feb 14th,but the mw's are taking it from the first scan feb 19th?? I think more feb 14th is accuarate,what do u think i should go by??
Hope everyones well
xx xx


----------



## mum2be2011

:hugs: jojo2605, hope your ok now after your bleed. Its not nice. I see from your ticker its your little ones birthday tomorrow. Happy 1st Birthday. Have a lovely weekend :)

2 more sleeps till our scan and we find out the sex, so excited :)


----------



## elly75

danni1979 said:


> WOW this thread has really gone fast!! LOL
> Struggling a bit at the mo,trying to get everything done and Saf is teething and doesnt want me out of the room,wants to play,then doesnt want to play,and it goes oooonnnn..
> Still havent got any energy,i look around at what needs to be done and just cant be bothered tut tut!!
> On a different note i got my double buggy today :D
> Decided to go for the mothercare phoenix,it fits with the car seat we already have and so far i'm quite impressed with it,tandems seem so llloooooooonnnnggggg lol,it feels like a beast lol..
> Not sure what due date i should put down as the first scan was feb 19th,my lmp and the next 2 scans says feb 14th,but the mw's are taking it from the first scan feb 19th?? I think more feb 14th is accuarate,what do u think i should go by??
> Hope everyones well
> xx xx


I think the 14th is more accurate but most OB's and MW's go by the first dating scan.


----------



## Aunty E

Ooh, I've looked at the phoenix - going to take a trip to John Lewis at the weekend to eye up some more doubles as my local Mothercare is POOP.

Here is my scan pic from Tuesday, it's much clearer than the ones I have of Imogen.

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/e6492610.jpg

Struggling a bit with antenatal depression again. At least my poor OH is around to deal with it this time, but looking forward to second tri and getting back my energy and enthusiasm for life. Just feel like I'm marking time at the moment. Mog's birthday was a bit of a let down, and I spent most of last night snivelling into her hair, so fingers crossed I have a cheerier bank holiday weekend.


----------



## TheNewWife

Aunty E - that's a great photo! I don't have any good ones like that of either of my girls.


----------



## Pippin

Anababe said:


> Had my scan today, all is well baby was very active. Due date changed to 24th march now though so ive lost 5 days hehe glad ive got an official date now though :happydance:

Yay :happydance: I lost 5 days too last pregnancy so happens to a few of us, I reckon it'll be the same again this time too.

*Aunty E* wow that is a great picture. Much better than any of mine! Sorry you are suffering a bit with the depression. Wish there was something I could do to help but it's just time isn't it really. Not long till second tri now so hold on. Mog will have many many more birthdays to come so you can make more of those, plus she'll remember them!



mommyof_4 said:


> I had my beta done on Monday and the results were almost 4 times higher than we were expecting. Had it done at 15 dpo and it was 132, then again at 28 dpo. If it were doubling it should have been around 8000....and it was 28981!!!
> I am very happy! 15 more days til scan!

That is excellent may it long continue :yipee:

*jojo2605* Eeeek hon, I know it's hard but try not to panic I had a bleed at 12 weeks and it was all fine, can they not scan you??? My doctor sent me straight away (had one next morning as they were busy) and I got to see Sam jumping away. Needless to say I was in hysterics and thinking the worst but it was fine. Try to keep as positive as you can :hugs: not lumbering us, that's what we are for!!!!! :hug:

*danni1979* I go by the ultrasound date as it was pretty accurate for me, Sam can on his due date (well started too finished three days later :dohh:) Yay for buying the buggy, I'll do the same at 12 weeks.

*mum2be2011* EEEKKKKKK so exciting, I can't wait to find out this one, I'm thinking girl again as I feel so much more sick this time.

*As for me* Sam's birthday was lovely, just close friends and family and he was very very spoilt, I've attached a fe pictures for you to see. Last one is of him getting obsessed about his balloons, he seriously hasn't let them go since. You spend all this money and he wants the cheapest thing.
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 4









3.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hey ladies, hope everyone's well :thumbup:

AuntyE - what a fab photo, I didn't get any as clear as that at all, that's fab. Hope your lil lady has had a lovely birthday but I'm sorry to read you're suffering with antenatal depression :hugs: It can't be easy being back at work and having another LO to take care of aswell. I think I suffered a bit afterwards because of having such a difficult birth and the complications post partum I had. Hope you're feeling ok :hugs:

Jojo - thank you ever so much, it's kinda comforting to know somebody's on my wavelength with the sickness, it's dreadful this time and I hate feeling like this. It's zapping ALL the energy out of me. Really hope everything's ok after your bleed and you've had nothing since. Have a great time at the music festival and take care :hugs:

Pippin - looks like your lil man had a brill birthday :happydance: Hope you're feeling ok. Is there any news on the smear you had done the other day? 

mum2be - bet you can't wait!! Sooo exciting :happydance: I will confess I'm tempted but I really want that surprise this time. What do you reckon you're having? I knew Arf was a boy straight away, this time I can't be certain but I'd love another boy :cloud9:

I had my scan today at the EPU. Had to be vaginal because it was still so early but all is fantastic so far :D Baby is in the right place and we saw the little heartbeat flickering away. I'll upload the pic later but there's not a whole lot to see. Feel pretty great about it though after that little bleed last week. Am having another early night tonight cos I'm absolutely pooped :sleep: I was in bed by 8.30pm last night and Arf didn't get up til 7am :blush: HEAVEN!!


----------



## Pippin

MrsBandEgglet said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone's well :thumbup:
> Pippin - looks like your lil man had a brill birthday :happydance: Hope you're feeling ok. Is there any news on the smear you had done the other day?
> :blush: HEAVEN!!

Thank love, it was the colposcopy that I had the other day, I posted in here but we chat a lot :rofl: they found a spot of abnormal cells but can only keep an eye on it as I'm pregnant. They can't do a biopsy either so just have to wait and see. She wasn't worried as I was only borderline (but of course I am) and lots of girls on here have said it can actually clear up by itself. I found out as well my Mum had it before and was fine after, I think it's more common than we think.


----------



## TheNewWife

I am PISSED OFF right now because I've just been diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes (even though I had the same results as I did with Emma and they didn't diagnose me then...) and now I have to go through all the crap associated with it.

I have to find a babysitter for 3 hours on Tuesday to go to the "class" where they set up with blood sugar monitors and give you lectures on what to eat and what not to eat, then I get a million follow-up appointments which is SUPER inconvenient now that I have to worry about babysitters, etc.

I'm so emotional already with all of these pregnancy hormones surging around and now this. Let's just say that it's been a teary day and poor Emma doesn't know what the heck is wrong with Mommy. So then add guilt to the pile of emotions and oh yeah, I'm having a wonderful day. :(

We are going out tonight to the fair so at least that should be fun ... except that my husband will probably make me feel guilty about the mini donuts I intend to devour as technically I haven't been told not to - yet. 

Grumble grumble.


----------



## mum2be2011

MrsBandEgglet said:


> mum2be - bet you can't wait!! Sooo exciting :happydance: I will confess I'm tempted but I really want that surprise this time. What do you reckon you're having? I knew Arf was a boy straight away, this time I can't be certain but I'd love another boy :cloud9:
> 
> I had my scan today at the EPU. Had to be vaginal because it was still so early but all is fantastic so far :D Baby is in the right place and we saw the little heartbeat flickering away. I'll upload the pic later but there's not a whole lot to see. Feel pretty great about it though after that little bleed last week. Am having another early night tonight cos I'm absolutely pooped :sleep: I was in bed by 8.30pm last night and Arf didn't get up til 7am :blush: HEAVEN!!

Im glad everything was ok with your scan MrsBandEgglet, bet thats a huge sigh of relief for you :)

Im thinking girl as ive had exactly the same cravings, weight loss, carrying the same and sickness as I had with my daughter. I would love another girl, but as long as baby is healthy i dont really mind. Although I do sometimes think we have a boy on board. Cant wait to find out now. 1 more sleep :)


----------



## Pippin

TheNewWife said:


> I am PISSED OFF right now because I've just been diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes (even though I had the same results as I did with Emma and they didn't diagnose me then...) and now I have to go through all the crap associated with it.
> 
> I have to find a babysitter for 3 hours on Tuesday to go to the "class" where they set up with blood sugar monitors and give you lectures on what to eat and what not to eat, then I get a million follow-up appointments which is SUPER inconvenient now that I have to worry about babysitters, etc.
> 
> I'm so emotional already with all of these pregnancy hormones surging around and now this. Let's just say that it's been a teary day and poor Emma doesn't know what the heck is wrong with Mommy. So then add guilt to the pile of emotions and oh yeah, I'm having a wonderful day. :(
> 
> We are going out tonight to the fair so at least that should be fun ... except that my husband will probably make me feel guilty about the mini donuts I intend to devour as technically I haven't been told not to - yet.
> 
> Grumble grumble.

Oh no!!!!! How come they didn't pick it up with Emma?? That's terrible you've got to go through all this. Big massive hugs :hugs: and I hope the fair makes you feel a bit better!!



MrsBandEgglet said:


> I had my scan today at the EPU. Had to be vaginal because it was still so early but all is fantastic so far :D Baby is in the right place and we saw the little heartbeat flickering away. I'll upload the pic later but there's not a whole lot to see. Feel pretty great about it though after that little bleed last week. Am having another early night tonight cos I'm absolutely pooped :sleep: I was in bed by 8.30pm last night and Arf didn't get up til 7am :blush: HEAVEN!!

Talk about dopy, didn't even read this bit about your scan, :dohh: glad all is going well and fab you saw the heartbeat. Can't wait to see our in little over a week :yipee:


----------



## Pippin

Oh yer and I told my Mum and Dad and my brother yesterday. They were shocked it was so soon after Sam but Dad kept telling me how delighted he was (about 50 times bless him), my brother was amazing and reacted wonderfully but Mum's reaction was a bit disappointing, she hasn't said much just the odd comment like "I can't believe it", "hmm two under two", "I thought you were going to try properly for a girl" and that's it. Not even a "I'm happy for you", she might have just squeezed out a congratulations but not a memorable one. If this was in character I wouldn't mind but last time she cried with joy! She cried leaving Sam today so I know she cares but she's left me feeling a little sad today. I forced her to talk about my due date and milestones etc but she kept saying don't tell anyone as it can still go wrong right up until second tri (she had a mc at 12 weeks before me) :growlmad: I know she loves me and the family dearly but talk about stealing my thunder.


----------



## TheNewWife

Pippin - they picked it up with Emma but clearly interpreted the results differently. I have all of the numbers and with Heidi they are only slightly different. I suppose that (here, anyway) a midwife attempts a more natural approach first and then medical intervention second. Doctors obviously do it the other way around.

My doctor is usually pretty relaxed about most things, so I am hoping that he will tell me next week to watch what I eat and maybe repeat the test in a few weeks. One can hope. In the meantime, I've really worked myself up into a mess. I am literally crying about spilled milk and cannot seem to get myself sorted. I look terrible for about 2 hours after even a small cry so I'm sure that when Greg gets home he'll wonder what the hell is going on with me ... but even that doesn't seem to be helping today. I'm just so emotional.

I'm also panicking about how I will handle everything with 2 babies, and what if I get pregnant a third time and have GD - what will I do then?????

:wacko: Good thing we're going out tonight and my mind will be on other things.

P.S. When are you going to start your pregnancy journal??


----------



## mum2be2011

Oh Pippin :hugs: thats awful. My mum was exactly the same, how ive disappointed her, what about my career etc etc... Im 20 weeks now and she still wont discuss the new baby or anything to do with the pregnancy. Apparently 15 months is too little a gap.

I glad your dad and brother are so excited, that is really nice.


----------



## TheNewWife

Pippin said:


> "I thought you were going to try properly for a girl"

What the hell does that mean? How do you "try properly" for either gender, and what does it matter how old Sam is when that happens?????? :dohh:

Sorry to hear that she wasn't thrilled. I can understand her reservations about 1st tri - particularly after having a mc myself - but that should be your decision and not hers. 

:hugs:


----------



## elly75

TheNewWife said:


> Pippin - they picked it up with Emma but clearly interpreted the results differently. I have all of the numbers and with Heidi they are only slightly different. I suppose that (here, anyway) a midwife attempts a more natural approach first and then medical intervention second. Doctors obviously do it the other way around.
> 
> My doctor is usually pretty relaxed about most things, so I am hoping that he will tell me next week to watch what I eat and maybe repeat the test in a few weeks. One can hope. In the meantime, I've really worked myself up into a mess. I am literally crying about spilled milk and cannot seem to get myself sorted. I look terrible for about 2 hours after even a small cry so I'm sure that when Greg gets home he'll wonder what the hell is going on with me ... but even that doesn't seem to be helping today. I'm just so emotional.
> 
> I'm also panicking about how I will handle everything with 2 babies, and what if I get pregnant a third time and have GD - what will I do then?????
> 
> :wacko: Good thing we're going out tonight and my mind will be on other things.
> 
> P.S. When are you going to start your pregnancy journal??

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Sweetie, what ifs don't help anyone so there isn't much point dwelling on that right now. Enjoy your time out tonight and try to put it out of your mind (hard I know!)


----------



## elly75

MrsBandEgglet said:


> Jojo - thank you ever so much, it's kinda comforting to know somebody's on my wavelength with the sickness, it's dreadful this time and I hate feeling like this. It's zapping ALL the energy out of me. Really hope everything's ok after your bleed and you've had nothing since. Have a great time at the music festival and take care :hugs:
> 
> I had my scan today at the EPU. Had to be vaginal because it was still so early but all is fantastic so far :D Baby is in the right place and we saw the little heartbeat flickering away. I'll upload the pic later but there's not a whole lot to see. Feel pretty great about it though after that little bleed last week. Am having another early night tonight cos I'm absolutely pooped :sleep: I was in bed by 8.30pm last night and Arf didn't get up til 7am :blush: HEAVEN!!


Glad to hear that everything is ok :hugs:. Hope you get a good night's sleep tonight and that Arf will let you sleep in again.

Pippin, I'm sorry that your Mum had reacted that way to the news. I'm hoping in time she'll be more supportive of you and keeping my fingers crossed that she will.


----------



## Pippin

TheNewWife said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> "I thought you were going to try properly for a girl"
> 
> What the hell does that mean? How do you "try properly" for either gender, and what does it matter how old Sam is when that happens?????? :dohh:
> 
> Sorry to hear that she wasn't thrilled. I can understand her reservations about 1st tri - particularly after having a mc myself - but that should be your decision and not hers.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh there is the theory that girl sperm lives longer than boys and if you don't climax the environment inside is better suited to girl sperm hence hightening your chances of a girl. My friend is trying it (not pregnant yet) and I discussed it ages a go with her and jokingly said we'll give it a go. As it is we did actually do the deed 3 or 4 days before O so we shall see if half the theory work.... Well we did have a good time :blush:


----------



## Pippin

TheNewWife said:


> Pippin - they picked it up with Emma but clearly interpreted the results differently. I have all of the numbers and with Heidi they are only slightly different. I suppose that (here, anyway) a midwife attempts a more natural approach first and then medical intervention second. Doctors obviously do it the other way around.
> 
> My doctor is usually pretty relaxed about most things, so I am hoping that he will tell me next week to watch what I eat and maybe repeat the test in a few weeks. One can hope. In the meantime, I've really worked myself up into a mess. I am literally crying about spilled milk and cannot seem to get myself sorted. I look terrible for about 2 hours after even a small cry so I'm sure that when Greg gets home he'll wonder what the hell is going on with me ... but even that doesn't seem to be helping today. I'm just so emotional.
> 
> I'm also panicking about how I will handle everything with 2 babies, and what if I get pregnant a third time and have GD - what will I do then?????
> 
> :wacko: Good thing we're going out tonight and my mind will be on other things.
> 
> P.S. When are you going to start your pregnancy journal??

Oh love I know it seems a little over whelming now but you are right they will probably say cut out the sugar, redo the test a few times and generally keep an eye on you. You're allowed to feel an overwhelming mess sometimes that's why husbands have arms to pick you up and cuddle you in times like these. Remember Greg is there to help with the babies too, even if it's to load the washer and stack the dishes in the dish washer. You'll cope we all find our ways :hugs: Tomorrow is another day and you'll feel different then. Big :hug:

I haven't got the discipline to keep up a journal, tried it last time and it died a death. :dohh:


----------



## Pippin

mum2be2011 said:


> Oh Pippin :hugs: thats awful. My mum was exactly the same, how ive disappointed her, what about my career etc etc... Im 20 weeks now and she still wont discuss the new baby or anything to do with the pregnancy. Apparently 15 months is too little a gap.
> 
> I glad your dad and brother are so excited, that is really nice.

She didn't go as far to say I've disappointed her I just think she wasn't prepared. She video called me last night and although she still didn't mention it she said she just wanted to see me and say hello (even though she only left me 5 hours previous) so I'm obviously on her mind. I'm hoping she'll get excited once it sinks in.

I forgot when I told her She did mention work so that old chestnut obviously bothers people. Sorry your mum isn't responding too. I'm sure she'll feel differently when the baby is born. Xxx


----------



## silver_penny

:hi: Hello everyone! I am due Oct 16th with my 2nd. There will be about 15 months in between my two bundles of joy. At first, I got some negative reactions from my MIL saying why weren't we using "protection" :haha: but I think she has rightly gotten over that point and is now insisting that we wait at least two years before getting pregnant again. That part drives me bonkers, but she really doesn't have any say in it, now does she? Not unless she plans on watching our every move so we don't DTD until then :rofl: Anywho, I am super excited for this next LO. We are staying on team yellow again and have less than 2 months until we find out whether our LO will have a brother or sister to play with. 




Pippin said:


> Oh there is the theory that girl sperm lives longer than boys and if you don't climax the environment inside is better suited to girl sperm hence hightening your chances of a girl. My friend is trying it (not pregnant yet) and I discussed it ages a go with her and jokingly said we'll give it a go. As it is we did actually do the deed 3 or 4 days before O so we shall see if half the theory work.... Well we did have a good time :blush:

Personally I think this theory is a load of garbage (no offense intended) But from my experience my first should have been a girl by this theory :dohh: When I got pregnant with my first, we hadn't had sex for *seven* days before I ovulated. (we weren't trying to get pregnant, but got a surprise BFP and never turned back) We also didn't DTD after I ovulated. So techniqually, I should have never gotten pregnant in the first place, let alone with a boy. Nevertheless, I did get pregnant, and my LO is very much a boy :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

silver_penny- i would have to agree on that theory not working too well. i looked into it a lot and there was actual scientific experiments that were performed with sperm and how they function when it pertains to how long they live, and how an acidic and alkaline environment effects them. the girl sperm do have bigger heads but it doesnt make them slower and neither of the sperm live longer then the other ones. it did say that healthy sperm lived longer than ones with genetic abnormalities. and when placed in alkaline and acidic environments there was absolutely no difference in how fast or slow they were or how long they lived based on sex. the theory was completely based on the female sperm being bigger and therefore being able to live longer in a harsher environment even though swimming slower. it was just a theory though and when tested came out to not be true according to that experiment. 

my experience was like yours, i only bd on ov day and had two girls and almost a week before and had a boy. my last we bd every day til ov and day after and did have a boy, but 1 of 4 isnt proof for me.

sorry to ladies who had family, especially mothers and mil, who werent happy. we experienced this, but decided we were in love with this baby more than we were with them and we are the ones gonna raise it no matter what anyone thinks. we see our children as a blessing and not a burden, no matter how anyone else sees them.


----------



## Aunty E

Well ladies, in the interests of science and helping out, I went to have a play with the Baby Jogger City Select in my lunch hour today. Wow. It's super cool (and super expensive of course). It's pretty light, although I'm going to go back with Imogen and try it with her in at some point, the carry cot is scrummy and it's so easy to put it up and down and move the seats around. That said, it's a bit annoying you have to take the seat out to fold it, but I'm used to that with the stokke. I'm a bit sad that you can't have the seat facing out in the lower position with the carry cot in the upper, but was really pleased that with the carrycot at the top and the seat facing you at the bottom, you can still see the older child's head. AND it can take two children to a combined weigh of 45kg, unlike a lot of tandems which only go to 30kg. 

It is so expensive though, it's untrue. We don't use the pushchair all that much as it is, so I'm really loathe to spend too much money. I bet we end up with a second hand mothercare tandem!


----------



## blessedmomma

auntye- you have some time to save up for it! i figure if i use the other things that i used on my other babies its worth at least one big expense for the new one. like i can still use the bouncy seats, walker, toys, some clothes, high chair, changing table, etc etc etc so i can get the new one at least one thing we need to save for! and a good double stroller is so worth it. we are being picky this time on a stroller cuz the last one we got is good, but the wheels get stuck in one position and make it hard to turn


----------



## Pippin

silver_penny said:


> :hi: Hello everyone! I am due Oct 16th with my 2nd. There will be about 15 months in between my two bundles of joy. At first, I got some negative reactions from my MIL saying why weren't we using "protection" :haha: but I think she has rightly gotten over that point and is now insisting that we wait at least two years before getting pregnant again. That part drives me bonkers, but she really doesn't have any say in it, now does she? Not unless she plans on watching our every move so we don't DTD until then :rofl: Anywho, I am super excited for this next LO. We are staying on team yellow again and have less than 2 months until we find out whether our LO will have a brother or sister to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Oh there is the theory that girl sperm lives longer than boys and if you don't climax the environment inside is better suited to girl sperm hence hightening your chances of a girl. My friend is trying it (not pregnant yet) and I discussed it ages a go with her and jokingly said we'll give it a go. As it is we did actually do the deed 3 or 4 days before O so we shall see if half the theory work.... Well we did have a good time :blush:
> 
> Personally I think this theory is a load of garbage (no offense intended) But from my experience my first should have been a girl by this theory :dohh: When I got pregnant with my first, we hadn't had sex for *seven* days before I ovulated. (we weren't trying to get pregnant, but got a surprise BFP and never turned back) We also didn't DTD after I ovulated. So techniqually, I should have never gotten pregnant in the first place, let alone with a boy. Nevertheless, I did get pregnant, and my LO is very much a boy :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hey I never said I believed it either hehehe :haha: hence the jokingly part. Anyway welcome to our little group, lovely to have you here and congrats on the pregnancy. You will be the first so give birth so lots of tips coming our way I hope! Do you know the sex? Oh and I've added you to our front page :yipee:


----------



## TheNewWife

Pippin said:


> silver_penny said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hello everyone! I am due Oct 16th with my 2nd. There will be about 15 months in between my two bundles of joy.
> 
> You will be the first so give birth so lots of tips coming our way I hope! Do you know the sex? Oh and I've added you to our front page :yipee:Click to expand...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: When I first read silver_penny's post, I thought she must have gotten the month wrong or she is psychic because if she were due in Oct she can't be pregnant yet. :dohh: HELLO ... October of THIS year. WOW. Preggo brain & Mommy brain moment, all rolled into one. :coffee:

Welcome, silver_penny! :wave:


----------



## silver_penny

Thanks for the welcome! I don't know the sex, but will find out in less than 2 months!! We are doing a home birth too, am so excited. I might sound crazy, but I am sooo looking forward to giving birth again.


----------



## TheNewWife

silver_penny said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I don't know the sex, but will find out in less than 2 months!! We are doing a home birth too, am so excited. I might sound crazy, but I am sooo looking forward to giving birth again.

Me too, actually. I don't know why - I didn't particularly enjoy it at the time! LOL. I am definitely not doing a home birth, though! I am not so brave as you.


----------



## Anababe

Welcome Silver_penny :hi: I had a home birth planned with my second and had everything all ready until the minute i went into labour and i changed my mind :dohh: lol

Pippin - Sorry your mum didnt react the way you expected. Mine was the same, well actually worse she told me id be 'stupid to keep it' and i 'cant even look after the ones ive got so why have another' I dont think ive done a bad job considering ive raised them alone so not sure where she got that from but shes coming round to the idea now. Think she'll be disappointed if its another boy but im not bothered what she thinks anymore!

Aunty E - That is the pram im hoping to get but i agree its just soo expensive! I dont know if i can justify spending so much on a pram but im going to try my best. Where did you get to try it out? I dont know where they sell them, ive only seen them online.

Ive been feeling sick all day today and had to go doctors after i had a small bleed but everything is fine, baby is well :thumbup::happydance: Just told to rest for a couple days and keep my eye on it.

Going to try eat some tea now, im starving but just dont want to be sick again :(


----------



## Aunty E

I went to John Lewis on Oxford Street (Stephen Mangan was trying out the one next to me, nearly fainted with pure lust). They were really really helpful. There's one on ebay with everything I'd need for 500 pounds buy it now. Which gives me some hope that I will find one a bit cheaper nearer the time. I think I'll get a bit for the stokke, as we have the carrycot and the extra accessories pack, and I have a few other bits and pieces to sell that we didn't use with Mog, like the leapfrog centre and the electric swing, so I can raise a bit that way. It'll be manageable I think.

We find out what variety newbaby is in a month - can't wait :) Pretty sure it's a girl, but you know I'd be surprised and pleased if it was a boy. Honestly of two minds this time!

So the MS seems to be tailing off, even if my terrible temper is getting worse. I must be a horror to be around right now, always crying or shouting! My mum might come over this weekend, so that would be lovely, haven't seen her for ages.

My ergo carrier is arriving soon - I'll be interested to see how that works and if it's a good back carrier. We just can't use the baby bjorn much anymore and I can't strap her onto my front with the moby any more. I'm hoping the straps will fit around my uterus! Now it's moved out of my pelvis, it should be easier.


----------



## Pippin

TheNewWife said:


> silver_penny said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! I don't know the sex, but will find out in less than 2 months!! We are doing a home birth too, am so excited. I might sound crazy, but I am sooo looking forward to giving birth again.
> 
> Me too, actually. I don't know why - I didn't particularly enjoy it at the time! LOL. I am definitely not doing a home birth, though! I am not so brave as you.Click to expand...

Me too!! :dohh: I was looking through my hospital pictures when Sam was born one year and 2 days ago :rofl: and I had such lovely feelings, despite the three day labour and tiredness like I have never dreamt of as I didn't sleep the whole time until I had the epidural.


----------



## blessedmomma

Pippin said:


> TheNewWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver_penny said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! I don't know the sex, but will find out in less than 2 months!! We are doing a home birth too, am so excited. I might sound crazy, but I am sooo looking forward to giving birth again.
> 
> Me too, actually. I don't know why - I didn't particularly enjoy it at the time! LOL. I am definitely not doing a home birth, though! I am not so brave as you.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!! :dohh: I was looking through my hospital pictures when Sam was born one year and 2 days ago :rofl: and I had such lovely feelings, despite the three day labour and tiredness like I have never dreamt of as I didn't sleep the whole time until I had the epidural.Click to expand...

awwww pippin- isnt it lovely remembering about when they first get here. i can still look at my girls pictures and remember it like it was yesterday and they are 10 and 11! the warm fuzzies never go away!!


----------



## elly75

Hello silver_penny and welcome! :wave:

Auntie E, considering that a lot of stuff that I'm sure we all have can be re-used with this new little one, I think the extra expense for a good stroller is ok. I'm not too sure about the conversion rate between pounds and our dollar so it's hard to say if that's a good price or no. However, you're right, seems like a lot of the double strollers are expensive. I saw some up this way for about $400 and up. Heck, one was even about $700 but with the way it looked, I swear they wanted you to do off-roading all the time on it. :rofl:

As for home births, you're a braver woman than I, silver_penny. Will likely do it at the hospital again (the birthing centre was lovely - the post birth area sucked though). Hoping labour and delivery is easy and quick and pain free as possible for all of you ladies. :hugs:

Today is Christian's birthday party which I hope he has fun. At the end of the party, we'll be announcing that another one is on the way. Here's hoping that people will be warm and accepting!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Wow, ladies, there's sooo much for me to catch up on :headspin: 

TheNewWife - I'm sorry to hear about the GD, it must be such an anxious time for you but I hope you're feeling ok :hugs:

Pippin - I kinda love that theory of being able to determine the gender based on when you DTD, it's kinda romantic lol. I can just imagine people holding off for as long as poss in order to get the sex they want :dohh: I didn't pay close enough attention to when we did it, despite the fact we were actually ttc, I just didn't suspect it would happen quite this quickly :? Also sorry your mum has reacted as you would have hoped, sorry to you other ladies too :hugs: I was quite worried about my parents reaction but I think they're quite excited now. 

silver_penny - helloooo and welcome :flower: Hope you're ok, bet you're getting super excited with the imminent birth. Do you have an 'idea' of what you're having? I thought I was having another boy until the sickness really kicked in and now I think it's a girl because I just didn't feel like this with Arf :nope:

AuntyE - it is scarily expensive isn't it. My hubby is taken with the Phil and Teds but when you put all the bits together you need it doesn't work out that much cheaper than the jogger really :shrug: I'm gonna try to sell my Oyster but that's about all we have that I wanna get rid of. Hubby's parents have offered to help us out though which is cool, just gotta actually convince OH that it really is a sound investment lol :thumbup:

I feel yucky still; really awful, and it's starting to get on my nerves now. I just can't feed Arf any purees and have had to throw some I made away because every time I open the freezer I can smell them :sick: 
Just can't wait for first tri to be done and dusted. Hope everyone's having a good weekend. Take care :flower: xx


----------



## Pippin

Well I think the good news is my Mum is coming round, she's not exactly excited but she was talking about it and asking how I was feeling etc, although did add, "ohh how are you going to cope at work with all this ms" :dohh: bless her. MS is quite bad now since 6 weeks, I still think it's worse than I had with Sam but it's so hard to remember. Sea bands on all the time pretty much but they do take the edge off. I haven't been sick but I never am really I think I've been sick once in the last 10 years!

Anyone else feel guilty about getting their bfp? So many of my friends on here and people I know are having trouble conceiving I feel a bit guilty that I've had it so easy :shrug: for example my cousin had been trying for 10 years before she gave up and my friend is going for IVF and I've had two in the time she has been waiting for the fertility appointment to come through.


----------



## danni1979

Hiya ladies

Yeh i do Pippin,a good friend is desperate for a child and because of circumstances cant right now,and another friend had her 2 mmc 4 weeks after my bfp,i felt awful telli ng her i was preg a couple of weeks later,she was cool about it though..
Is anyone kinda struggling with being pregnant?? What i mean is,although i have the ms and tiredness etc i just dont FEEL pregnant,its really weird,with Saffy i felt pregnant and was always aware i was pregnant,but this time i'll do something ie pull on my tummy muscles and think oh sh*t shouldnt have done that,its like i'm not conscious of being prgenant iykwim?? Sorry its kinda hard to explain..
xx xx


----------



## silver_penny

Honestly, at this point I have no idea what I am having. This pregnancy has definitely been different from my first, but not putting any bets on the gender :) We have names picked out for both genders, with our first we could only agree on boys names. Who knows... maybe it could be boy/girl twins :rofl: Scary part is in the beginning of the pregnancy, I kept having dreams of twins. :shrug: At this point, though, twins are doubtful, as I'm sure I would be bigger by now (we don't do sonograms for personal reasons) 

As for feeling guilty, yes yes YES! My SIL has been trying for over a year now, and hasn't had any luck. Then, my aunt was supposed to have a little girl in July, but sadly she had a stillbirth because of chromosomal abnormalities.:cry: Here I am not even trying, and having two blessings so close together. I felt guilty for a good time, even crying that it wasn't fair for me to be pregnant again so soon and feeling downright awful. However, I have no regrets and this LO will be very much loved and wanted. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh yeah ladies it was very hard to tell certain people. my SIL had i think 3 mc and got pregnant at same time as me with my last one. i was due dec 24 and i think she was due dec 28. we were talking every day and she had a mc with that one. she just quit texting and talking after that. it was hard even to tell her after i had him.

now she is pregnant again and due this oct, so when i told her we were due in march she said AGAIN!!! i guess i shouldnt get my feelings hurt by it since she has had so much trouble getting one to stick, it was just kinda harsh.


----------



## Pippin

Ohh glad I'm not the only one thanks girls. It seems that only a handful of my friends are fetile and the rest are having real problems. My oldest friend has been trying for 8 months (not long I hear you say but she has pcos so could be a while) and she just suffered a mc and guessed I was pregnant in the same conversation. It just took the wind out of my sails.

*danni1979* I so understand your feelings. I get the tiredness and MS more so with this one than Sam but I don't have the time to think about as I did with Sam. This one certainly wasn't as planned so I almost feel a bit cheated about missing the whole build up to trying and the excitement that ttc brings (yes I know I'm mad but I like that bit too) so I don't feel like my head is in the right place to start with. April seems like tomorrow away and that scares me where as with Sam my due date always seemed soooo far away it was impossible to comprehend. Now I'll have 7 months at work then I'm off again. Jezzz that sound nothing writing it down in black and white. ANyway in a word YES this feels very different.

*blessedmomma* I feel I'm going to get quite a few 'Again!"'s when I start telling people, it's already started on here from people I've met since joining.

*silver_penny* I was so sure I was having a boy with Sam and I did, this time I immediately thought girl but now I have no idea. It keeps changing day to day!


----------



## blessedmomma

are you for sure planning on finding out the sex? i absolutely am, and cant wait!


----------



## elly75

blessedmomma said:


> are you for sure planning on finding out the sex? i absolutely am, and cant wait!

I'd like to but OH is on the fence. Have to find a way to convince him! :muaha:


----------



## TheNewWife

Aunty E said:


> My ergo carrier is arriving soon - I'll be interested to see how that works and if it's a good back carrier. We just can't use the baby bjorn much anymore and I can't strap her onto my front with the moby any more. I'm hoping the straps will fit around my uterus! Now it's moved out of my pelvis, it should be easier.

I have one of these and love it. We also have a Snuggli but I think everyone is more comfortable with this. I need a waist extender now that I have such a belly, but DH can wear her on the front or the back so he usually takes her anyway. I intend to use it with Heidi when she is born so I'll still have 2 hands free for Emma.


----------



## TheNewWife

MrsBandEgglet said:


> TheNewWife - I'm sorry to hear about the GD, it must be such an anxious time for you but I hope you're feeling ok :hugs:


Thanks! I have decided to feel sorry for myself for the next 3 days, and then once I go to the class on Tuesday and find out a bit more about how I will be treated then I will seize the opportunity to make positive changes in my life. I figure I may as well look at the positive side of things since I have no choice in dealing with it.


----------



## Pippin

elly75 said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> are you for sure planning on finding out the sex? i absolutely am, and cant wait!
> 
> I'd like to but OH is on the fence. Have to find a way to convince him! :muaha:Click to expand...

We are going to find out asap, I'm even considering a gender scan at 16 weeks but I'll probably wait till the NHS 20 week scan to save money. DH is desperate to know too so it's easy. Still hoping for a girl but we have a name for a boy so actually I'm kinda liking the idea of another boy now too. Would be good for Sam and save lots of money as he will have sooo many clothes.

*TheNewWife* like your positive thinking, I always like a bit of feeling sorry for myself (I can do it well :haha:) but changing your eating after will make you feel even happier as I know it gets you down already. I seriously think I need to do something as well you know my size more than anyone, so after all the sweet stuff in the house has been eaten that is it. I'm already trying to have fruit but those biscuits just work better for MS :dohh: Maybe we can do it together, eat healthily and slow the weight gain :thumbup:

I feel very pukey today bhlurrrrrr :(


----------



## blessedmomma

thenewwife and pippin- i would try to eat healthy with you two also if youre gonna do it together. since just having my son last december i had only lost about 20 pounds before getting pg this time. i have never started a pg so big already and dont want to gain too much.i usually gain a lot with each pg but lose it all before the next one. :hugs:

sorry about your gd new wife, your in my prayers:wacko:

i absolutely cant wait to find out. our ob said we could do a scan at 18 wks so she can check brain and organ development and find out then. we turn 18 wks on oct 5th, yes i looked it up immediately after she told us, so hopefully not too much after that, yay!!!!!:happydance:

how are we all ladies??? hope these pg are being good to you today. sorry your ms is kicking it up a notch pippin


----------



## Pippin

blessedmomma said:


> thenewwife and pippin- i would try to eat healthy with you two also if youre gonna do it together. since just having my son last december i had only lost about 20 pounds before getting pg this time. i have never started a pg so big already and dont want to gain too much.i usually gain a lot with each pg but lose it all before the next one. :hugs:
> 
> sorry about your gd new wife, your in my prayers:wacko:
> 
> i absolutely cant wait to find out. our ob said we could do a scan at 18 wks so she can check brain and organ development and find out then. we turn 18 wks on oct 5th, yes i looked it up immediately after she told us, so hopefully not too much after that, yay!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> how are we all ladies??? hope these pg are being good to you today. sorry your ms is kicking it up a notch pippin

:thumbup: I like your thinking. Funnily enough 20lb is about what I lost then went mad on holiday and gain 7 back (we were away nearly a month eating and drinking wine) then got my bfp. Cross with myself for gaining the 7 lbs.

I've been bad today though I have grazed the whole day to keep the morning sickness at bay but I'm going to try ice lollies tomorrow. Not as calorific and works better if my lemonade lolly was anything to go by today. I know, it's sugary but better than the 8 biscuits, crisps, toast etc that I have eaten throughout the day. Not to mention the roast dinner I've had with yorkshire pudding but I tell you what I feel fine now!!!! :yipee:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol pippin! i know what you mean. seems like i start to feel hungry and if i dont eat within ten minutes im gonna feel sick for hours. i eat all day!!!!! i am trying to eat healthy, but its so hard to not give in when you know your gonna be huge anyways, uuggghhh. and sometimes i just get desperate to eat anything so i wont feel sick, i could care less if its healthy or not in those moments.


----------



## shayandbump

Hi :wave:
Can I join? My 1st, Amy, will be just over 16 months old when our 2nd arrives (due February 5th 2011).


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome shay- and your lil one is a doll baby. what a lil cutie pie


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Ladies, sorry I have only just realised that I never posted in here about our 20 week scan that we had on Friday.

Baby is perfect, long thigh bones, big hands and a lovely sized brain and we found out that we are team :pink:. Cant believe im having another princess :cloud9:

Welcome shay :hi:


----------



## TheNewWife

mum2be2011 - congrats on the :pink: !! We are having another little girl too, so I am quite excited to have two little girls who will hopefully grow up close friends.

Pippin & blessedmomma - you're on! I get my "diet" on Tuesday so I will let you know what I will have to do food-wise. Either way, I am already over my goal of not hitting 200 lbs with this pregnancy, so something must be done! :roll:


----------



## blessedmomma

TheNewWife said:


> mum2be2011 - congrats on the :pink: !! We are having another little girl too, so I am quite excited to have two little girls who will hopefully grow up close friends.
> 
> Pippin & blessedmomma - you're on! I get my "diet" on Tuesday so I will let you know what I will have to do food-wise. Either way, I am already over my goal of not hitting 200 lbs with this pregnancy, so something must be done! :roll:


i usually weigh between 120 and 130 but get up to about 195 with each pregnancy, i know i know. i only got down to 168 after last pregnancy and am up to 170 now. usually i have gained a good 10-15 pounds by now so i guess doing good at 2 pounds, but dont want to go over 200 if i can help it. given my usual history im doomed!

you will love two lil girls, so much fun! mine were 19 mos apart and just love each other so much. they are so close. now that they are 10 and 11, we have "spa" nights where we do facials, nails, hair, etc. its so much fun to have two lil mini-me's to hang out with! 

mum2be2011- yay on another lil girl!!!


----------



## TheNewWife

I started at 180 with Emma and got up to 236. I got down to 185, then got pregnant. I dropped a further 9 lbs after getting my bfp ... and now I am back to 204. SIGH.

I hate how I look, especially in photos, and I am not happy with my fitness level. I used to run half marathons and do triathlons. Tuesday is my springboard. I have made a vow to myself to improve my fitness level (realistically, of course) and to stick to the recommended weight gain from here on out.

I will definitely be relying on all the support I can get here!!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hey ladies, nice to see everyone's doing well although I'm with you on the sickness Pippin, it's dreadful isn't it :nope: I was absolutely certain I was having a boy with Arf and I was right. Definately not finding out this time but I have a strong feeling it's a girl; I just feel completely different this time.

Blessedmomma - I know what you mean about not losing the weight after giving birth last time, in fact I've put a tonne of weight on :blush: I've been going out with my mummy friends for lunch (which has usually been Pizza Hut buffet because it's easy and accessible for us all) and having coffee and cake in coffee shops. We're really terrible. 

TheNewWife - Go for it with the feeling sorry for yourself :thumbup: lol, I certainly am at the moment, this nausea and total lack of energy is really getting me down :hissy: It's gret that you're thinking positively about the GD though and being proactive about it; it must be hard because it's a worrying time for you, especially when you've got another LO to concentrate on too :hugs:

Shay - welcome and helloooo :flower: Hope you're well.

Mum2be2011 - hey and huge congrats on your :pink: bump. Glad the scan showed baby is growing perfectly and doing so well.

For those ladies in England, still in the early weeks, have you booked your first MW appointment yet? Last time the MW from my surgery came to me for quite a long appointment, where I had to fill out forms and stuff about family history etc. Surely they don't have to do this again? Should I just make an appointment with my MW and let her know I'm pregnant? I wanted to ask her if there's anything she can suggest to combat this sicky feeling I have so much but first I'm gonna try arrowroot biscuits before I get up in the morning when it's at it's worst. 
It seems the curse of the 'Mother' has come round to me now as I was having a chat with mine yesterday and I got quite upset about how sick I felt and she offered no sympathy at all, she just said "oh well you're pregnant now" and changed the subject :growlmad: Thanks mother!

Take care everyone :hugs: xx


----------



## blessedmomma

sounds good new wife! im all for a lil fitness and healthy eating this time round. i normally work out every day til i get pregnant, then i stop. i had two mc before, so im scared to keep up on anything. this time i think i will try some low impact stuff, not sure yet what. any good ideas would be great. would like to work out my arms and legs, maybe from a sitting position, if thats possible???


----------



## Pippin

shayandbump said:


> Hi :wave:
> Can I join? My 1st, Amy, will be just over 16 months old when our 2nd arrives (due February 5th 2011).

Hi :hi: and welcome, I've added you to the front page :thumbup:



mum2be2011 said:


> Hi Ladies, sorry I have only just realised that I never posted in here about our 20 week scan that we had on Friday.
> 
> Baby is perfect, long thigh bones, big hands and a lovely sized brain and we found out that we are team :pink:. Cant believe im having another princess :cloud9:
> 
> Welcome shay :hi:

Hey congratulations, I shall update the front page :yipee:



blessedmomma said:


> TheNewWife said:
> 
> 
> mum2be2011 - congrats on the :pink: !! We are having another little girl too, so I am quite excited to have two little girls who will hopefully grow up close friends.
> 
> Pippin & blessedmomma - you're on! I get my "diet" on Tuesday so I will let you know what I will have to do food-wise. Either way, I am already over my goal of not hitting 200 lbs with this pregnancy, so something must be done! :roll:
> 
> 
> i usually weigh between 120 and 130 but get up to about 195 with each pregnancy, i know i know. i only got down to 168 after last pregnancy and am up to 170 now. usually i have gained a good 10-15 pounds by now so i guess doing good at 2 pounds, but dont want to go over 200 if i can help it. given my usual history im doomed!
> 
> you will love two lil girls, so much fun! mine were 19 mos apart and just love each other so much. they are so close. now that they are 10 and 11, we have "spa" nights where we do facials, nails, hair, etc. its so much fun to have two lil mini-me's to hang out with!
> 
> mum2be2011- yay on another lil girl!!!Click to expand...

Well I've always been way into the 200's :blush: but I am 6 foot so it's not as bad as it sounds but I'm still ashamed to actually post my weight, not even my husband knows :blush: Anyway I'll be really keen to hear what the food is and I'll follow it with you TheNewWife, it can't do me any harm just good. :thumbup: I'll use it as my bring board too :yipee: I've been better today, although I did have two mini packets of crisps at 80 cals each and some biscuits but it was throughout the day and I had fruit too. As a consequence of eating little and often sickness has been soooo much better today. it's there but I haven't had to reach for the sea bands. I also find if I don't drink enough I get sick so I've tried to drink more and that helps with the cals too. Hopefully when I weigh myself tomorrow I won't have put anything on. :dohh:



MrsBandEgglet said:


> For those ladies in England, still in the early weeks, have you booked your first MW appointment yet? Last time the MW from my surgery came to me for quite a long appointment, where I had to fill out forms and stuff about family history etc. Surely they don't have to do this again? Should I just make an appointment with my MW and let her know I'm pregnant? I wanted to ask her if there's anything she can suggest to combat this sicky feeling I have so much but first I'm gonna try arrowroot biscuits before I get up in the morning when it's at it's worst.
> It seems the curse of the 'Mother' has come round to me now as I was having a chat with mine yesterday and I got quite upset about how sick I felt and she offered no sympathy at all, she just said "oh well you're pregnant now" and changed the subject :growlmad: Thanks mother!

I need to phone my doctors as the doctor didn't say anything to me about a midwife just that I'd hear from the hospital. I can't remember for the life of me what happened last time I just know my midwives are at my doctors which is nice, much less hassle and closer. I'll let you know when I speak to them tomorrow.


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies!

2 more sleeps till I am 30! :D

Had a fab weekend - Indian with girls friday, BBQ yesterday for family and party was brill, absolutely pooped tho, got up at 11am today and had another 2 hour nap :rofl:

So glad not back to work until Thurs then on holiday Sat Yay :wohoo:

How is everyone? xx


----------



## Pippin

*jms895* :yipee: won't wish you happy birthday just yet but glad you had a fab birthday. I was pregnant with Sam on my 30th about 37 weeks so I didn't move much everyone came to me :haha:


----------



## silver_penny

With my first, I gained 50 pounds and most of that was gained in the last trimester. This time around, I am hoping that I don't gain that much, cause I never lost 10 of the previous pounds I put on. So far, though, I have gained 20 lbs but eating a lot healthier (no more going crazy on those chocolate brownies!) I hope beyond hope that I will lose any weight this time around quickly and easily so I can get back to my pre-pre-pregnancy weight.


----------



## Pippin

Yer last time I went crazy after the birth too, eating so many sweets and cakes (like a whole box of millionaire shortbread in a day :dohh:), I just got sooo hungry from breastfeeding. This time I'm going to look for alternatives like porridge or something to fill me up.


----------



## jms895

Same here, I was losing a pound a day and still eating a large galaxy choc a day when BF :blush:

This time I am being good. Gained about 9 pound up to yet and dont want it to go over more than 2 stone. I want to make it easier to get it off this time. I still have a jelly baby from Caine tho as never toned it :(

One more sleep to bday :D

Hope your all well? xx


----------



## Pippin

Well it's the first day of my new eating plan. I'm using my old app which allows me to track calories. You can adjust the goals etc so I've set it to lose 1/2lb a week plus adding extra 300 calories for the baby as that is all he/she needs. I know from using the app that I'll maintain not lose using those stats so it's not like I'm dieting before you all say STOP! So I've started to record as of today and I feel in control which is good. I can still eat tons as I'm heavy and to just function I need lots more than the daily average for a skinny woman so I'm not going to go hungry. The crisps I need to take away the sickness are only 83 calories and the mini Callipo ice lollies are 70 so I feel good and in control and able to have both if and when I need it. The last pregnancy I just went all out to make the most of it, eating what ever I want, this time I feel I need to be a bit more grown up about it and be mega careful. Thankfully I have gone off anything creamy and milky like chocolate which I remember happening last time I just have to be cautious when that wears off!!


----------



## Maffie

Hi just found this thread and thought i'd come join I have a 10 month and due on the 8th Jan so going by edd i'll have roughly a 14 month gap eeeek!!!!


----------



## silver_penny

:hi: Welcome to the group Maffie! I'm going to have about a 15 month gap so I'm right there with you! Do you know what you are having?


----------



## Maffie

Im having another boy, cant believe ive got one almost walking already and one kicking me silly from the inside :haha:


----------



## jms895

Good luck with it Pippin! :thumbup:

Welcome over Maffie :D


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome maffie!!! your family is growing and growing...


----------



## Pippin

Maffie said:


> Hi just found this thread and thought i'd come join I have a 10 month and due on the 8th Jan so going by edd i'll have roughly a 14 month gap eeeek!!!!

Hi :hi: and welcome. Congrats on your blue bump :yipee: I'm starting to think I might be blue again.


----------



## TheNewWife

Pippin - your eating plan sounds good. I went back on Weight Watchers for the first 8 weeks of this pregnancy, adjusting it as though I was still nursing exclusively. I ate LOADS and still managed to lose 9 lbs. It's all about choices - better to eat a ton of broccoli, grilled chicken and whole wheat bread instead of a ton of candy, fried chicken and white bread. It will be better for the baby too, if you're sensible about it all.

I had a good experience at the diabetes clinic this afternoon. Details are posted in my journal if anyone is interested. :)


----------



## Maffie

ooooh i'll eat anything in this pregnancy my docs have got to the point where they have said if I fancy it then eat it. Im overweight but the sickness means I stopped gaining and with breastfeeding as well im suffering for it. Hoping the weight drops off like it did after the last birth (dropped over 20 kilos from birth to bfp) Id not even gained anything like that during the pregnancy.


----------



## eldar

hello all, -gosh so many messages since I last managed to check in! We are back from our hols and spent a week trying to get back to normal with the jet lag. Discovered today that Wyn also has two new teeth pushing though and she has also learnt to finally roll which means she's been trying to sleep on her tummy! No wonder the last week has been a nightmare with her waking at night (4-8 times!)

I'm scanning the messages and will just add that I put on 50lbs and only got 25odd off before I found out I was pregnant. SOD IT! I have this master plan that I will one day be a yummy mummy, but not yet.... Until then I'm founding the Slummy Mummy club, who's in?

We've got our scan tomorrow so I finally get a due date yippie! xx


----------



## Maffie

oooh good luck with the scan

I'll join the slummy mummys for now club :haha:


----------



## Pippin

Ohohohoh can I be in the Slummy Mummy club too, I like that :dance: (maybe we sound change our name to the Slummy Mummies of Two once they are born :rofl:) 

*eldar* good luck tomorrow, what time is the scan? I have three more sleeps till mine. I'm getting a serious case of "we're not going tot see a heartbeat" fear at the moment, :dohh: stupid but natural I supose.

*Maffie* I like your thinking with the eating, if I wasn't a size 22 already I'd be with you :thumbup:

Has anyone experience flu like symptoms 7 weeks in? I had it both times when I got my bfp but I feel like crap, headache, aches and nausea (ms probably), or am I just going down with something? I've also got bad trapped wind I think right under my ribs and it's uncomfortable grrrrr. Maybe it's just an aversion to going back to work full time tomorrow :cry: Sam's settled nicely into the childminders but it's sad :(


----------



## Maffie

Pippin I felt achy and flu like with both. 

I'm a size 18 but im not worrying about it till baby is here. I would like a more defined bump though. I had a definate bump bump at this point last time. This baby is hiding in the back.


----------



## mum2be2011

Evening Ladies, Just wondering what everyone is or is planning to do in regards of a buggies. Are you getting double buggies or sticking with single buggy and using other althernatives?

We went buggy shopping today and we are finding it really difficult. We have been put off the Phil n Ted ones as our 1st baby would be sat behind the new baby and not able to see out, she would hate this as she is a nosey little thing and has to be able to see. The iCandy range is so expensive and we really cant afford £600+ for a buggy. Had a look on ebay but they are still going for £400+

At the moment I am thinking about leaving our 1st baby (will be 15 months when baby born) in the quinny buzz and having new baby in a sling or carrier on either mine or OH's chest when we go out. When new baby is old enough to go into the quinny seat (around 6 months) 1st baby will be 2 and im thinking she can stand on a buggy board when she is tired, or sit down if we go for one of the more expensive ones.

Would be great to hear your ideas, plans or suggestions. The whole buggy thing is driving me up the wall.


----------



## jojo2605

Hi all! :wave: Well we got back from our mini break to our music festival - we had a fab time, Sam was as good as gold, slept really well in the tent & loved the music and activities!! He had a nice birthday too I think, although we did do a 5 hour drive but he was really good with that too!! Here's a couple of pics of his birthday and at the festival!! 



Hope you are all doing ok. I have read up a bit since being on last and it seems weight is an issue with some - I haven't managed to get down to my pre pregnancy weight either before getting pregnant again. I'm a size 14 and I am really conscious now that having another baby might push me up another size that I won't be able to shift. Back to back pregnancies are not good for my backside!!!!! All we can do I guess is try and be sensible and try not to give in too much to cravings! It's not easy though is it with nausea as if any of you are like me, you're eating what you can stomach and that's not always the healthy option!!


----------



## blessedmomma

i think the reason i have such an issue with my weight is because i was pretty big when i was a teen. around 19 or so i worked really hard and went from a size 16 to a size 4. then i got pregnant with my oldest and had her at 21. gained at least 55-60 pounds each time i was pregnant. lost that within a month after having her. did the same with my next at 23 and lost it within two months. didnt have another baby til i was 29 and it took a year to get down to within ten pounds of my pre-pregnancy weight. but did get back down to a size 5. with my last one i barely lost any and am still a size 14 so i can just see myself having a hard time losing all im gonna pile on to that. it seems like the older i get the harder it is to lose and the longer it takes. i know it shouldnt matter so much, but i was so proud of all my hard work with eating healthy and exercising. i just dont have that kinda time to focus on it anymore and want to get healthy enough to stay around and see my grandkids. oh, and im only 5'3" so any weight makes me look shorter and rounder.

sorry about the book!


----------



## Maffie

I'm almost 5'2 so I know what you mean blessedmomma

Jojo looks like fun at the festival.

mum2be2011 im thinking either a baby jogger city select or Icandy. If I have to have another section i'll need a pram straight away and Noah won't be able to properly walk places for quite a while. Although I do have several carriers so do plan at some points to carry them ie in supermarkets will be easier with one in the trolley and the other in a sing.


----------



## jms895

I am thinking a buggy board for pram and Caine or buggy and sling for newborn?

Can anyone recommend any wraps/slings? Not tried before?


----------



## silver_penny

I like my "Over the Shoulder Baby Holder" sling, it's comfortable and easy to use and can be used past the baby stage. I still use mine for my toddler.


----------



## Aunty E

I really like the baby jogger city select and after six months, the Joovy Caboose (sit and stand style double). I also like the obaby zoom (but haven't seen it in person) and [email protected] toying with the idea of whacking a toddler seat on my pram, but do worry that it will break the stokke as it's designed for traditional prams (but is SO cheap and convenient).


----------



## eldar

*MARCH 9th!*

We finally have a DD!, I am 13+1 and the little one wriggled and waved at us - was brilliant we saw a proper little tiny version of a baby! So now it is sinking in that yes I am really pregnant and that there will only be 14 months between them eek!

*Pippin* - good luck with your scan, I'm sure it will be fine and there will be a little heartbeat. To be honest until the little one waved at me on the screen I was still convinced I wasn't pregnant!

As for buggys. Like *mum2be2011* I am planning on probably doing like you with a sling and my quinny, with the upgrade to a buggy board when LO is older. However I would like a phil and teds but only if we can get grandad to buy it as it's expensive! I personally carry Wyn everywhere and never use the buggy but this may have to change when I have two so small.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay eldar!!! im due march 8, so we are about the same pregnancy wise!!!

mumtobe- i have a three yr old and my 8 mo old so am getting the double stroller very soon. we are getting one that can have two car seats, two regular seats, a car seat and a regular seat, or a regular seat and the sit or stand board. we picked it because its very versatile. using it for my lil ones now and will sling the new one for a while. then my 3 year old will walk or go in a cart and will use it for the two lil ones, if all that makes any sense to you.

we have a maya ring sling. its adjustable and very comfortable. i think its great and am soooo happy i bought it. can hold baby in a huge variety of ways. have seen others though that look equally good and comfy too.


----------



## jms895

Does anyone have a mei tai? Heard lots of good reviews about these :D


----------



## eldar

I've got a mei tai and I love it! I started using it when Wyn was about 3 months but I will definitely be using it from birth this time round. 

It's really comfy, great for front or back carries and so far managing to do a back carry with Wyn and adjust the waist strap round my little bump. I expect to be able to use it until Wyn get's too heavy.

I did have a baby bjorn (found in a pound charity shop!) and used that for the first 3 months with Wyn but she got too heavy without a waist strap. I love that the mei tai is so simple but so practical. I can get her on and off my back no problem, it's just a knack and rather a spectator sport when I do it in public!


----------



## Maffie

I hated the phil and teds the bottom bit for the newborn was so low and felt flimsy.

I have a moby which is nice for a newborn and I also have a connecta (like a mei tei but with buckle fastening).


----------



## jms895

So these slings are worth the money then? Some are sooooooo expensive! I really want to avoid forking out for a double buggy which I wont need for long anyway! xx

Thanks girls


----------



## Maffie

I wouldn't be without my slings but still going with a buggy, i'll be selling my mutsy pram/pushchair and my luna to help cover the costs.


----------



## Pippin

*Eldar* congrats on your due date :yipee: I can update the front page now.

I have a Mei tai Hawk and I love it :yipee: I got it quite late with sam as I didn't want to fork out £55 but it's so worth it, used it loads before it got too hot over summer. You do tend to get a bit sweaty with a carrier but it's well worth it if you just want to nip into a shop or climb flights of stairs (my friend lives on the forth floor with no lift) and carry the shopping up. Worth every penny.


----------



## Pippin

Ohohohoh and just noticed LP is the size of a raspberry :happydance: :wohoo: I've gone up a box!!!


----------



## jms895

:wohoo: :wohoo:

So where can I get a cheap sling and not have to payh like 50 quid? :nope:

Anyone want to sell me one to test? :lol:


----------



## Maffie

Naturalmamas forum has some good ones but alot confuse me. Alot of areas do sling meets so you culd try a few before you decide.

You can pick Mobys up from about £20 but I only use them when baby is diddy.


----------



## Aunty E

I used my Moby wrap (which I made myself, as it was cheaper), until I got pregnant, so Mog would have been about nine months old. I found it too uncomfortable to have her on the front after that, but the weight was fine. It was my favourite when she was tiny, I think I only used the ring sling for a month or so, it wasn't as convenient for on the go breast feeding for a start. My OH loved the Bbay Bjorn active (bit more support than the normal one) but I wish that I had gone straight for the toddler version as she's now too heavy for it, and we've only had it since January. OH will still carry her in it for short distances, but I never really liked it, and didn't find that it allowed room for bbs. I've enjoyed the Ergo carrier, which I just bought, although I'm not convinced I have the knack of getting her on my back properly yet - hope that comes with practise, but it still feels pretty unsafe! I have a pouch sling, which again I made, that was no use at all when she was tiny, but has been really really handy for a few months for carrying her on my hip. Once she could sit up properly, it was brilliant for just throwing her into although I wouldn't want to carry her very far in it. I was rehearsing for an am-dram show for a few months, and it was invaluable for holding her when she wanted to be carried but I had to move around on stage. She's a little bit on the big side for it now.

I barely used the pram unless I needed to take a lot of stuff with me, or knew I was going to be out for a long time, as it was so much easier just to carry Mog. That said, I don't think it will be as easy to carry a baby and push a toddler, especially if I have to negotiate stairs at any point, which is why I'm still seriously considering a double pushchair.


----------



## Pippin

I got a cheap ring sling from ebay for £15 and like Aunty E was good for when he was a bit older and could sit up. Quick and comfortable for short journeys.

Bit worried myself, just got referred to my local hospital for an out of hours appointment tonight as I'm having some signs of an ectopic pregnancy :( As I'm having my scan anyway tomorrow the doctor said to wait for that as I'm only showing some signs. Basically I've had sharp abdominal pain when I move, breath, cough walk etc for the last three days getting progressively worse, little bit of shoulder pain and shortness of breath, but I'm not bleeding, light headed or being sick so he wasn't too worried that it was urgent. If I wasn't having the scan he would have referred me to have one asap (which is a shame as I'm paying £75 for my one tomorrow and I could have had one free, story of my life :dohh:). The pain seems in the wrong place too so I'm pretty sure I'm just blocked up or something so I'm not too worried, just hoping to see the little person tomorrow. My Mum was really worried too about the baby so I think she has got over her initial shock now. She was planning to go to India for 6 weeks but she won't even do that now as she want to be here just in case I go early something. Anyway I'm waffling. xxx


----------



## TheNewWife

:hug: Pippin ... I will pray that everything is okay! Glad you're getting the scan tomorrow and also that your mum is coming around. Some people just need a bit more time to process surprises. 

Keep me posted please!!


----------



## blessedmomma

pippin- hope everything turns out for good. your in my thoughts and prayers!:hugs:


----------



## elly75

Pippin, you're in my thoughts and prayers, hun. Let us know how things go :hugs:

Jojo, those were lovely pictures. As my husband said when he saw the page "D'Awwwww!"

Eldar, that's wonderful news and congrats! :)

As for buggies and such, a family friend offered her stroller to us (one of those with the seat in the back so the toddler can sit/stand). We can't really afford to go the double stroller route. 

For me, I'm back at work now (started this week) and oh my goodness lots had changed since I left. A number of people leaving/firings and apparently the company may clamp down more. This has me a little worried but not much I can do right now anyways. 

We got the results back from the triple test/nutchal scan. Apparently we're low risk for downs (1/350) and for other genetic issues, it is low risk as well (1/5,500 I believe). That was a big relief and although I do realize it's just a scan and not totally definitive, it did put our minds at ease. We declined further testing and the amnio. 

We hope to have our 18 week U/S booked soon and I've indicated that we want to find out the gender this time around. Hopefully little one will be co-operative and I'm really hoping for a girl this time around.

Christian's turning out to be such a strong boy and we're so proud of him. He's trying to stand up more and more (especially if he sees Daddy's car keys on the coffee table). In addition, when we picked him up from daycare yesterday, he walked to us with the help of the daycare worker who was holding his hands.


----------



## mum2be2011

Good luck with your scan today Pippin. Hope everything is ok :hugs:

Please let us know how you get on, glad your mum is coming round.


----------



## Pippin

Well I'm back :(

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...lp-back-my-early-scan-been-put-back-week.html

New due date of 29th April but no heartbeat yet :shrug: :cry:


----------



## jojo2605

Pippin I'm so sorry for your anguish, I really do hope that things go ok next monday, I'm sure things will be fine, scans can be really unreliable before 9 weeks, which is when they become a lot more accurate. Doesn't help though I'm sure when you're going through it. I hope this week goes really quick for you and you can get your peace of mind so that you can get on with the rest of your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Armywife

I found you guys! Took me ages but here you all are! Hope you are feeling better Pippin, am thinking of you lots xxxxx


----------



## Pippin

Been a bit of an emotional day one minute I'm convinced it's all over (must remember not to look at youtube videos of six week scans with HB) and the next minute I think well she did say there might be the start of a HB and she said it was all normal but you do worry don't you. Have these nagging period pains now and no pregnancy symptoms so I'm still fearing the worst. :(


----------



## Aunty E

Oh Pip :( Sorry you're going through this - when we had our early scan she did say that the HB had only just gotten going and that was at 7w4d. Some babies do lag behind a bit and then catch up again by the 12 week scan. :hugs:


----------



## sophie c

hi, im due on november 9th, and i will have a 21month old! :D can i join pleasee??

xxx


----------



## Pippin

sophie c said:


> hi, im due on november 9th, and i will have a 21month old! :D can i join pleasee??
> 
> xxx

Of course I shall add you to the list, welcome and congratulations.


----------



## sophie c

thanks you xxxx


----------



## Pippin

Aunty E said:


> Oh Pip :( Sorry you're going through this - when we had our early scan she did say that the HB had only just gotten going and that was at 7w4d. Some babies do lag behind a bit and then catch up again by the 12 week scan. :hugs:

That's comforting to know thanks Aunty E. I can't help worry but I have to keep saying to myself that if I ovulated a day or two later than thought, implanted later than thought then a week is easy to fill. If it's a slow grower too that going to be a few more days on top. Trying to see the positive and hearing the stories is making it easier so thanks.


----------



## elly75

:hugs: Keeping you in our thoughts here, Pippin.


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Elly, I'm just so worried. I've booked an appointment with my doctor as I still have this pain in my abdomen and I'm going to ask for a NHS scan as well or at least bloods to see if my hcg is rising. He's the boss of the surgery and very nice so I feel happy going to him. He was quick enough to sign me off work last time due to having swine flu in the school so I know he takes pregnant ladies very seriously. A couple I have met there aren't so willing to help. Reading up my situation happens a lot and it's all fine but I just don't feel the same symptoms as I was at the beginning of the pregnancy, no sickness since a week ago etc boobs still big but then that's just the existing hormones I have already.

My midwife rang me on Friday to make the booking in appointment for 6pm on the 24th September at the hospital (last time it was at my surgery so don't know why that has changed), can't remember who asked about it sorry but I didn't have to phone, she phoned me. No news on my scan date for 12 weeks though. If I get there??


----------



## Fraggles

I seem to lag behing in the beginning pippin. My due dates from lmp are always way out as I seem to ovulate much later than expected. Also if you have lots of hormones you may of developed a cyst (is it a luteus corpeum) or something names like that and they dont half hurt.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I hope it'll still count. My two kids, Zoe and Isaiah were born 20 months apart, and when this baby is born, I'll have 3 kids under the age of 4. My daughter will be 4, my son will be 2 and this baby will be a newborn


----------



## Pippin

BrandiCanucks said:


> Well, I hope it'll still count. My two kids, Zoe and Isaiah were born 20 months apart, and when this baby is born, I'll have 3 kids under the age of 4. My daughter will be 4, my son will be 2 and this baby will be a newborn

:hi: of course it counts. Welcome. I'll add you to our front page when I'm not on my phone.


----------



## Pippin

Ladies I feel :sick: again never been so happy :yipee: levels must be rising again. :dance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's awesome news!! My digital turned 3+ this morning. Just waiting to throw up again!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm due May 2 with my third. There's 20 months between my first two, and there will be a 28-month gap between my son and this baby; a 49-month gap between my daughter and this baby.


----------



## Pippin

BrandiCanucks said:


> I'm due May 2 with my third. There's 20 months between my first two, and there will be a 28-month gap between my son and this baby; a 49-month gap between my daughter and this baby.

Ohh I put you as the 29th as it said in your signature, I shall change it to the 2nd May. My new due date is the 29th. We can get tips off you already then :winkwink: having 2 already :yipee:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm still in between due dates, the 29th of april and the 2nd of May. According to some websites it's the 29th, according to my LMP and luteal phase, my pregnancy wheel and my doctors office, it's May 2. I hang out in the May DDC. I'll have it confirmed on the 23rd of September. I'm looking forward to the challenge, 3 under 4.


----------



## jojo2605

Pippin said:


> Ladies I feel :sick: again never been so happy :yipee: levels must be rising again. :dance:

yay!!!!!! In the nicest way possible I'm sooooo glad you feel rubbish!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jojo2605

Welcome Sophiec and Brandi :wave:


----------



## Pippin

Thanks JoJo I have moments were I think everything is going to be fine and moments when I think all this was too good to be true anyway. My husband is so pleased I feel sick bless him. Looking forward to speaking to the doctor tomorrow and begging for a rescan which won't cost me another £75 but we'll see.

How is everyone's weekend, I had my little art student come to me so I made some cash and had 2 hours doing something I love, teaching and art. So my day has gone pretty quickly really.


----------



## elly75

jojo2605 said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I feel :sick: again never been so happy :yipee: levels must be rising again. :dance:
> 
> yay!!!!!! In the nicest way possible I'm sooooo glad you feel rubbish!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I just find it really funny sometimes that we all feel happy even though we're feeling like rubbish. ;)

Speaking of feeling rubbish, I sooo need a break right now. However, little guy didn't want to go down for a nap and hubby is out again (family stuff). Dunno as to when he'll get home and if it's just before his baseball game, he'll just come home to change then be off again. 

Ah well. What can ya do?

Hey and welcome Sophiec and Brandi! :wave:

Well, Christian's having a fit in his crib so I better go for now. Hope to catch up soon, ladies!

Take care of yourselves until then! :hugs:


----------



## Aunty E

Wooo for puking :) Hope you get a rescan sorted and remember that they saw all the right sorts of things at your scan, just a little behind where you thought you were. Honestly, how many times have we read about someone getting scanned at six weeks and seeing nothing, and then a rescan a week later finds the heartbeat and everything is fine. And the private scanners aren't nearly as good as NHS EPU ones, they don't do it as much early on.


----------



## Pippin

True Aunty E, MIL phoned and she whooped when husband told her I felt sick. Bizarre isn't it, first I wanted to feel better now I'm desperate to feel sick :dohh: can't win.


----------



## jojo2605

Pippin - I really hope your trip to the doctors is successful in the morning and that they at least do bloods or something to check that HCG is at the correct levels, etc, I can tell just how much that bit of reassurance will mean to you right now. It's so hard to try and be optimistic even though everything is pointing towards everything being fine, it's like in all other aspects of life we can be optimistic, but when it comes to pregnancy the pressimism is released!! Perhaps it's a coping mechanism? Oh gee why am I trying to understand these minds of hours - not possible!!!! 

Elly - hope your little man settles soon, it's so hard to keep going throughout the day when all you want to do is sit down and take a breather!!


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Jojo :friends:

Thinking positively :blush: and going back to buggies, have you seen the iCandy Peach Blossom? You're not allowed to buy it on line anywhere or display prices, just wondering if any of you knew how much it costs??? Looks very nice but assuming it's very very expensive.


----------



## Pippin

It's all over.... I'm bleeding quite heavily :cry:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awww, I'm so sorry sweetie.


----------



## jojo2605

Pippin said:


> It's all over.... I'm bleeding quite heavily :cry:

Oh no Pippin :cry: I'm so, so sorry, I don't know what to say..... :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Not much to say hon. Cramps and clots so that's it in my eyes. Maybe they'll scan just to make sure it's all out but I doubt it, still going to see the doctor tomorrow. :(


----------



## Pippin

If anyone wants to take over this thread let me know, I think they can transfer it :cry:


----------



## danni1979

Oh Pippin i am so so sorry hunni,i wish i could give you a really big hug right now,but a virtual hug will have to do :( (((((((HUGS)))))))))
I have heard of lots of people who have had heavy bleeds and gone on to have a successful pregnancy and really hope thats the case for you
xx xx


----------



## Aunty E

Oh Pip. :cry:

Hoping against hope this is just one of those bleeds - I remember Whitelilly bleeding incredibly heavily and she has a perfectly health LO.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no pippin!!!:cry: praying for you. wait til you go in to see dr before you give up hope hunny!


----------



## elly75

Oh sweetie :hugs: :hugs: . I'm hoping along with everyone else that things will turn out ok. I'm sorry that all we can offer right now is virtual hugs but we're all thinking about you.


----------



## Fraggles

Pippin massive :hugs: I really hope the doctors will scan you.

We cant do much here other than offer hugs but we are all here for you.


----------



## Pippin

Thanks ladies, so tired today :sleep: I expected to get up today and have a full on bleed but all I have had is a bit of brown when I wipe (sorry tmi) it is very scant on the loo paper :shrug:. I feel sick (but I think it's because I was crying so much yesterday and I'm tired) but I do have mild tummy ache. I hope this isn't going to drag out and I get to know one way or the other *sigh*


----------



## eldar

oh pippin my thoughts and love are with you xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Eldar how do you pronounce your daughters first name sorry to being a bit daft it looks beautiful and ive not seen it before


----------



## eldar

It's pronounced: A - O - Win

The first letter is pronounced like the é in café and the rest is as it reads.


********
grrrrrrrr annoyed! I just had a call from the midwife team at my hospital asking me if there is any chance I can go in for a repeat on my blood tests - in the next hour! They have cocked it up and forgot to label my bloods so they can't test it. I can't get in today as I don't drive and have an 8 month old daughter but they can only do the downs test up to 13+6 which is today. 

They took my bloods on Friday after my second scan (never did tell that story on here, 1st scan was only a dating one and they hadn't booked me in for any tests at all, complained -what was the point of the scan if they are not going to check the baby is okay? - and got booked in the next day for a full scan and testing as they can only do the nuchal test up to 13+6 and I was 13+3 on Friday!)

Now I have to have more blood tests done in two weeks to have the downs test done. Just annoying mistakes, especially after have a scan booked that had to be repeated!


grrrr rant done, thank you for listening....


----------



## Pippin

Well back from the doctors, he doesn't think I'm miscarrying as I'm not in enough pain and not bleeding now (just brown spotting)!!! I have to take tomorrow off and he's phoning 9am to get me a scan. I hope they can as it's really hard being off work as I'm a teacher but my husband just reminded me what's more important :dohh: I think I just have it in my head that it's over but I guess I have to wait a bit longer......


----------



## danni1979

Pippin- I wonder if you had a blood clot or something in there which has come away?? I dont think they would've spotted it on the scan because it could have been coming away as they scanned you iykwim??
I DO think it sounds positive hun,when i had my chem preg the bleeding was constant,if you were miscarrying i really would've thought it would be constant bleeding and although it was red to begin with brown blood is old blood hun..
Will be keeping everything crossed for you sweets and really really hope its good news for you tommoz
xx xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh sweetie, I really hope this isn't it for you! Fingers crossed for a sticky baby!


----------



## jojo2605

Pippin said:


> Well back from the doctors, he doesn't think I'm miscarrying as I'm not in enough pain and not bleeding now (just brown spotting)!!! I have to take tomorrow off and he's phoning 9am to get me a scan. I hope they can as it's really hard being off work as I'm a teacher but my husband just reminded me what's more important :dohh: I think I just have it in my head that it's over but I guess I have to wait a bit longer......

Oh Pippin :hugs: I have been thinking about you all day, popping on and checking for any updates - this is so much more positive than I was expecting, I really hope your scan goes ok tomorrow. As horrible and scary it is, sometimes bleeding can just happen without much of an explanation. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and waiting patiently for any news. Your OH is right, your little bean and you are the most important thing right now :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pippin

I have my scan at 3:15, will know more then fingers crossed. Wish me luck.


----------



## jojo2605

Will b thinking of u Pippin :hugs: good luck xxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Thinking of you pippin


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Positive thoughts coming your way Pippin!

On another note, I had another blood draw at 1:00am...my levels were 77, 125...apparently high end of normal range for 6 week is around 56 000...I really hope I'm not about to be a single mom to 4 under 4.


----------



## TheNewWife

Good luck Pippin! I will be waiting for the news. :hug:

Brandi - yikes! I can't imagine being a single mom to 4 under 4 :shock: Maybe you're just a bit ahead of where you think you are?


----------



## Duffy

Hi ladies, this a perfect group for me to join mommies to two lol, last night I think I had my first freak out mentally............. even though this is planned. All these thoughts are racing through my head and I'm trying to see me having two babies under two running after Karissa and packing the other baby around lol. 

I just realized oh works and I'll have TWO babies to care for ROLF..............

My due date would be may 18 

Pipin, wishing you tons of luck at your scan  

So does anyone hope there anything different about this second pregnancy? I got extrem tiredness my first trimester, this time around I have Karissa so it doen't matter how i'm feeling I have to keep going...... With Karissa she was my first I was able to lay back and do mild exercising and enjoy myself.... this time I'm going to be running after a toddler!


----------



## Pippin

Back from EPU, baby hasn't grown since Saturday, no heartbeat still. Not good so basically it's confirmed over. Waiting for one more week for final scan then we decided whether to go naturally or have a d&c. Not sure what I'm going to do. I'm ok about it, went knowing it anyway really based on the bleed and the fact it's 2 weeks behind. I did a lot of grieving at the weekend so I feel ok. Just don't want this to drag.

Will pop into see how you are all doing and I think we'll try again after Christmas so who knows I may still be in the club.

Lots of love to you all, you are fabulous and so supportive.


----------



## Fraggles

:hugs: Pippin


----------



## Aunty E

:hugs: Pip, I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry pippin, my heart goes out to you. have had two mc myself and its the most horrible thing i ever experienced. i have a daughter now that i wouldnt have had if those pregnancies would have worked out, and cant imagine life without her. maybe some day you will be holding your new little one thinking the same thing? your in my prayers hun:hugs:


----------



## jojo2605

Pippin I'm so very sorry for your loss, I was hoping and praying for a positive result, I'm so sad for you that you didn't get one. Life can be so cruel at times:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Pippin

Massive thanks ladies for all your support. I can't begin to tell you how bowled over I am by all your support on here.

Would someone like to take over the thread from me? Might be a bit painful coming back to just to add everyone and not myself, sorry if that sounds a bit selfish :blush: Duffy please don't take offence at that I shall add you now. Congrats on your pregnancy and sorry to say hi and bye in one swoop! xxxx


----------



## Duffy

Pippin, oh sweetie I'm so sorry if you where next to me know I would wrap you up in a huge hug. *massive massive hugs* and if you ever need to talk vent I'm here for you okay, big hugs.


----------



## elly75

:hugs: :hugs: Oh my goodness. I'm so sorry, Pip.


----------



## silver_penny

Pippin, I am so sorry for your loss. Online :hugs: and angel kisses to your LO :kiss: fly high LO!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

TheNewWife said:


> Good luck Pippin! I will be waiting for the news. :hug:
> 
> Brandi - yikes! I can't imagine being a single mom to 4 under 4 :shock: Maybe you're just a bit ahead of where you think you are?

So sorry to hear of the news, Pippin. I hope you are able to come back soon.

NewWife...I don't think I'd be ahead. I know my cycles very well and I did artificial insemination. My hcg levels at 11 dpo were only 36, at 14 dpo were 282, and at 32 dpo, were 77 125. I have my ultrasound on September 23, so I'm hoping we just see one very healthy, very sticky little baby.


----------



## mommyof_4

BrandiCanucks said:


> TheNewWife said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Pippin! I will be waiting for the news. :hug:
> 
> Brandi - yikes! I can't imagine being a single mom to 4 under 4 :shock: Maybe you're just a bit ahead of where you think you are?
> 
> So sorry to hear of the news, Pippin. I hope you are able to come back soon.
> 
> NewWife...I don't think I'd be ahead. I know my cycles very well and I did artificial insemination. My hcg levels at 11 dpo were only 36, at 14 dpo were 282, and at 32 dpo, were 77 125. I have my ultrasound on September 23, so I'm hoping we just see one very healthy, very sticky little baby.Click to expand...

Brandi I also had fast doubling rates, I would double every day and a half. At 28 dpo my levels were almost 29000. It was 21000 higher than expected (based on my earlier hcg). So for me too would have been very high by 32 dpo. My scan is tomorrow, so I am so excited to see one happy healthy little bean, and not two! That would make 6 under 9.....and 4 under 4 ( with the younger ones) for me too.

I am really crossing my fingers for one!


----------



## Duffy

BrandiCanucks said:


> TheNewWife said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Pippin! I will be waiting for the news. :hug:
> 
> Brandi - yikes! I can't imagine being a single mom to 4 under 4 :shock: Maybe you're just a bit ahead of where you think you are?
> 
> So sorry to hear of the news, Pippin. I hope you are able to come back soon.
> 
> NewWife...I don't think I'd be ahead. I know my cycles very well and I did artificial insemination. My hcg levels at 11 dpo were only 36, at 14 dpo were 282, and at 32 dpo, were 77 125. I have my ultrasound on September 23, so I'm hoping we just see one very healthy, very sticky little baby.Click to expand...

My OB appt is oct 6 and I'll get to see my lil darling :cloud9:


----------



## jms895

Pippin I am so sorry hun :( :hugs:

Am back from holiday :( it was pants! Got back last night towed back in recovery truck car was knackered :( pissed off! Lost caravan money till Saturday.... Gonna make most of our time off though and planned trips local each day.... 

Hope all you ladies are ok xx


----------



## Baby

Please can I join you???

I am 19+5 weeks pregnant and due on January 28th 2011. There should be a 19 month gap so I will also have 2 under 2!

Baby x x


----------



## jms895

Hi Baby! x


----------



## Duffy

Hi baby


----------



## blessedmomma

hi baby! i had 19 months between my girls. your in for some fun. the older one was just old enough to help out and she loved to. they are so close to each other now its adorable!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hey everyone. I haven't been around for a while because my FIL died last wednesday night so we've been down in Norfolk for the last week. I haven't really got anything much to say; LO is still fine but the sickness is getting worse I feel awful all the time and have no energy. Arf just cries all day long at the moment and I feel so drained. It's been a really difficult week but I'm still lucky in so many ways so I'm not gonna complain too much. I have my wonderful little man and this LO on the way :cloud9: Hope everyone's ok, take care ladies. xx


----------



## blessedmomma

mrsBandEgglet- maybe he is teething? my girls never had any problems with teething. i would just tone day notice they had another tooth. but my son didnt teeth til 10 mos old and it was rough on him. he was cranky all day long for weeks. sorry about your FIL:cry:


----------



## jms895

MrsBandEgglet said:


> Hey everyone. I haven't been around for a while because my FIL died last wednesday night so we've been down in Norfolk for the last week. I haven't really got anything much to say; LO is still fine but the sickness is getting worse I feel awful all the time and have no energy. Arf just cries all day long at the moment and I feel so drained. It's been a really difficult week but I'm still lucky in so many ways so I'm not gonna complain too much. I have my wonderful little man and this LO on the way :cloud9: Hope everyone's ok, take care ladies. xx

Sorry to hear that hun :hugs:


----------



## elly75

Hello again all and welcome to the group, Baby.

MrsBandEgglet, I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you're feeling better soon though and that the sickness tapers off. As for Arf, like others I'm wondering if he's teething. My little guy had trouble sleeping last night (howled something fierce and took me a while to settle. I gave him a bit of medicine since he was in so much pain) and lo and behold, this morning we found a new tooth broke through.

Not much is going on over on this side of the fence. I broke the news to my boss and to my colleagues. They have been very supportive and in addition, my boss assured me that my team-mates will get the support they need once I'm gone. Last time they didn't and the poor guys got put through the ringer.

Pippin, I'm not too sure if you're reading this thread now or no so I'll send you a PM just to be sure. :hugs:

What else is going on in everyone's life? What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## jms895

Shopping today again :wohoo: and cleaning :( boring! You?

I am viable next week :dance:


----------



## elly75

Hooray on being viable, jms! :dance:

For us, we went to a little mini fair celebrating the 2nd anniversary of a special playground opening. This playground is fully accessible for children of all ages. They also have a mini splash pad and some other things. Christian enjoyed it and fell asleep near the end. Mum and I walked him back to her place since it was such a lovely day.

Tomorrow I think it'll be just a day to take it easy (maybe get some housework done but we'll see). 

Another tooth is trying to break through (both the one I mentioned earlier and this one are on either side of his front teeth). He's also got a really bad case of runny nose the poor dear.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hey all, I reckon it is teething that's causing Arf to be such a grump lately. He has one front top one now and another is nudging through now. I'm back to work in five week arrrggghhh!!! :sad1: I know I'll only be there for like 6 months max but I'm dreading it. I hope I feel better by then cos right now I just feel crap all day. I'm going back 23 hours a week but when I go back next time I won't be able to do as much. Now awaiting Arf's nursery place to come up but getting a bit anxious because I've heard naff all from them :roll: 
What vitamins are people taking? I take pregnacare but I was wondering if I could take anything else because I can't eat fruit at the moment. I haven't touched any in a couple of weeks now and I just can't face it :sick: I have such a lack of energy though, I feel like I'm really lagging. Also, I really fancy some spinach on my salad, am I right it has a high iron content? Should we not really eat too much of this? Booking in appointment on Tuesday but not much going on other than that. My hubby is back to work on Tuesday after been off for bereavement and so it'll be back to just me and Arf . . . and my overwhelming exhaustion of course :? Hope everyone's had a great weekend, take care. Woohoo for impending viability JMS :happydance: xx


----------



## Dragonfly

oh just seen this add me, I am due 16 of nov and there will be a 22 month old age gap between mine.


----------



## jms895

Can I ask, anyone using cloth nappies? Or actually anyone noticed teething wee absolutely stinks? :shock: :sick:


----------



## jms895

Welcome over Dragonfly!


----------



## Pippin

Hi ladies, Wobbles just confirmed she's transferring this thread to Elly75. Thanks to everyone who offered. Sorry just can't face adding new pregnancies.

Still no bleeding so it looks likely we'll book a D&C after wed scan.

Love to you all. Sorry not reading any posts in here I'm having a bad ay :cry: hope everyone is ok. xxxx


----------



## jms895

:( :hugs:


----------



## Aunty E

Pip :hug:

We use terries - teething results in foul diarrhoea sometimes, but her poos just smell now anyway. I have noticed it's worse in disposables though. She was at my sister's last night and is in a sposie now and I can smell the poo from the other side of the room. Best go sort that out!


----------



## jms895

We have been through the foul toxic poohs :sick: and that created wash after wash after wash but now it seems like Caine has ammonia burn/rash at the front and his wee stinks foul of ammonia :shrug:


----------



## elly75

Welcome, Dragonfly! :wave:

Pippin :hugs:

JMS, as for the diapers, we use cloth and I think I remember there's a way to deal with the ammonia type smell if it's on the diapers. Let me see if I can dig out the 'users guide' I got with our diaper package (I'll ask hubby too if he can remember).

*Edit*: Added Baby and Dragonfly to first page.


----------



## Fraggles

jms895 said:


> Can I ask, anyone using cloth nappies? Or actually anyone noticed teething wee absolutely stinks? :shock: :sick:

Wee is stronger ive noticed while teething im having to change the cloth nappies more often.


----------



## lovescrisps

my due date is tomorrow and i have a 12 month old, im soooo worried how im gonna cope !


----------



## elly75

Lovescrisps, welcome and happy birthday to your little one.

Oh wow! Due tomorrow? How are you feeling/holding up?

It's funny sometimes. We often don't think we'll be able to cope or manage but we find the strength and courage from somewhere! We're all stronger than what we give ourselves credit for.


----------



## xdaniellex

going from my LMP it says i am due on the 28th March :) my LO will be 19months when Baby is born xx


----------



## Aunty E

Can you get any more liquid into him? We took to using a ton of sudocrem when she had toxic poos, and at one point covered her in vaseline. We've never had a problem with ammonia smelling nappies, but I wash with biological, and every so often I boil wash them (like every three months, not often). We're having trouble with a hellish nappy rash at the moment, and we think that she's actually allergic to her baby wipes, so we've changed brand. We also find that bepanthen is better on scalded botties than sudocrem, and that sometimes it's worth shoving a booster in at night to help absorb wee. And there's nothing wrong with a day or two in sposies to try and dry it out.


----------



## Duffy

Morning ladies tired this morning got the babe in her play pin and have lots to do today  Welcome new ladies too!


----------



## jms895

Lovescrisps - good luck! :hugs:

Elly and Fraggles thanks xx


----------



## jms895

Congrats Danielle! Thanks Aunty E.

I will try with more fluids and am gonna do another strip wash with the nappies today. It doesnt stink so much in disposables but the chemicals hide it :) also I agree pooh stinks less in cloth. Have let him had nappy free time most of day so had lots of wee wees on the floor :dohh:

Been swimming and had a lovely dinner :cloud9:

Back to work tomorrow tho after 2 weeks off, dreading it! Cant wait to finish!


----------



## elly75

Welcome, xdaniellex! :wave:


----------



## 2nd time

hi guys can i join had my dd in feb this year next one ue march 10 2011 gap 12 months 2 weeks or 54 weeks lol


----------



## lovescrisps

elly75 said:


> Lovescrisps, welcome and happy birthday to your little one.
> 
> Oh wow! Due tomorrow? How are you feeling/holding up?
> 
> It's funny sometimes. We often don't think we'll be able to cope or manage but we find the strength and courage from somewhere! We're all stronger than what we give ourselves credit for.

finding it a little hard this last month or so , little one is walking and into everything so i dont get chance to sit down and rest much lol. hoping not to go tooo overdue, although i havent packed my hospital bag yet so i guess i should get more organised. been at hospital nearly everyday this last week keeping eye on blood pressure cos its gone quite high last week.


----------



## jms895

Hope it all goes ok hun! And get that bag packed :D :hugs: xx


----------



## elly75

Have to agree with JMS on that one (getting the bag packed), Lovescrisps.

OH was a sweetheart today and took little guy out for a drive for a few hours. That allowed me to get some housework done plus some laundry. Plus, as a bonus, he brought home some fresh cobs of corn from one of the local farms. :)

Welcome, 2nd time! :wave:


----------



## Duffy

I am so flustered this afternoon ): 

First Karissa didn't take her nap we had to leave to my mom office after to the clinic to get my pregnancy blood test done/state medical. she still didn't nap got her home in her crib a hour later she still fighting and my day just got worse............. 

I ordered her halloween witch costume via online and its beautiful but they sent it to me INFANT size and they almost wouldn't send out the correct size my mom had to argue with them over the phone grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Also the witch costume doesn't have lawyers under it so I'm going to have to get her a some warm for under it GRRRRRR just not my day I hate things be out of sorts sends me in a tail spend and I worry to no end about!


----------



## elly75

Duffy, I hope things get better for you.

Oh! JMS, regarding the smell from cloth diapers, I did find the following information from the manufacturer of our cloth diapers. I hope it helps.

https://www.bummis.com/ca/en/detergent-residue.php


----------



## Duffy

Thanks hon I'll feel better when I get the right size in the mail soon this is totally the LAST time I order her Halloween costume online grrrrrr. Goodnight ladies I'm off to catch up on some new shows coming on TV tonight.


----------



## elly75

I need to find a way to get more energy. By the time 9 pm rolls around, I'm dead tired and there's still things to be done (diapers to be washed, things to get ready for tomorrow).

Are you feeling more tired now a days with being pregnant and trying to keep up with your little one? How do you cope?


----------



## jojo2605

Hi Ladies, I haven't been in here for a couple of weeks so I'm sorry I am a bit out of the loop :( welcome to all the ladies who have joined in the last couple of weeks! :wave: This group is growing and growing!!! Nice to know we'll have somewhere to come when we have our babies (that's a lot sooner for some than others I see!!) and we want to pull out every hair on our heads individually!! !

Well, reason I've not been on as much is that we've had a lot on. Sam has been having his fittings for his prosthetic leg... Pic here...



I cried when I saw him in it, was such a special moment for us :cloud9: Can't wait until it's finished and we can get it home so he can learn to walk, that will be an amazing day :happydance: 

We've also been told that his colostomy will be reversed in the next 6-8 weeks so we're having to do a few preparations to prepare the inactive part of his bowel to handle poo - I won't bore you all with the details, but it is involving us being covered in poo pretty much on a daily basis so needless to say we'll be glad when the 8 weeks is up and we can finally get Sam's last operation for a few years over and behind us all. 

On a happy-current baby-related point, I can feel my LO moving now for sure, have for the last couple of weeks really, but definitely feeling flutters, shuffles and actually a few gentle kicks last night too!! Anyone else?

How's everyone feeling? I still have nausea :growlmad: and feel tired, it was well and truly behind me at this stage with Sam! Anyone else feel diffrerent this time around and if so does anyone else buy in to the fact that if preg feels different it's likely to be different gender? I'm a bit skeptical and just think every pregnancy is different!


----------



## jojo2605

elly75 said:


> I need to find a way to get more energy. By the time 9 pm rolls around, I'm dead tired and there's still things to be done (diapers to be washed, things to get ready for tomorrow).
> 
> Are you feeling more tired now a days with being pregnant and trying to keep up with your little one? How do you cope?

Hey hun, I'm totally with you! it's really hard to find the energy at times isn't it - the only way I get things done really is when my OH gets home and we've had our tea, he baths Sam while I blitz the house downstairs so it's all nice and clean and tidy, then I put Sam to bed about 8 and then can do absolutely nothing for the rest of the night!


----------



## xdaniellex

Aww bless him, your little boy is gorgeous jojo! And hope the next few weeks and his op go okay for you all! 
Well i know the feeling of being exhausted! K's dad and babys dad is 300miles away so we only see him every 10 days, im exhausted pretty much all the time and i have MS with this pregnancy, with the last i had none! Im not sure about the 'gender' thing, but this time we aint finding out, i don want anymore kids so i want this to be our surprise, i cant believe im going to be preg on my 22nd bday! i couldnt drink on my 21st cos i was BF! not good! xx ohhh and im a Bridesmaid for my lil brothers wedding in november so hopefully the dress fits!! x


----------



## Aunty E

Look at his little leg! Is he ok with it? Hurray for colostomy reversal as well!! A few of my friends have bags (oddly, I have more than the average number of friends with ulcerating colitis and crohns) and one who had it reversed - I think it's probably easier when you know what's happening, so you must be having a tough time of it. :hug:

I felt newbaby move on the tube last night - I've felt flutters before, but this was a definite little popping kick :) We find out in a week what this one is, I think girl from the 12 week scan, but I've had different symptoms this time, and heartburn quite badly already, and I dreamt about a boy last night so we'll see...


----------



## jms895

I really cant be arsed to cook tonight! Mmmmm chinese or chippy? :shrug: :)


----------



## jms895

jojo2605 said:


> Hi Ladies, I haven't been in here for a couple of weeks so I'm sorry I am a bit out of the loop :( welcome to all the ladies who have joined in the last couple of weeks! :wave: This group is growing and growing!!! Nice to know we'll have somewhere to come when we have our babies (that's a lot sooner for some than others I see!!) and we want to pull out every hair on our heads individually!! !
> 
> Well, reason I've not been on as much is that we've had a lot on. Sam has been having his fittings for his prosthetic leg... Pic here...
> 
> View attachment 116240
> View attachment 116241
> 
> 
> I cried when I saw him in it, was such a special moment for us :cloud9: Can't wait until it's finished and we can get it home so he can learn to walk, that will be an amazing day :happydance:
> 
> We've also been told that his colostomy will be reversed in the next 6-8 weeks so we're having to do a few preparations to prepare the inactive part of his bowel to handle poo - I won't bore you all with the details, but it is involving us being covered in poo pretty much on a daily basis so needless to say we'll be glad when the 8 weeks is up and we can finally get Sam's last operation for a few years over and behind us all.
> 
> On a happy-current baby-related point, I can feel my LO moving now for sure, have for the last couple of weeks really, but definitely feeling flutters, shuffles and actually a few gentle kicks last night too!! Anyone else?
> 
> How's everyone feeling? I still have nausea :growlmad: and feel tired, it was well and truly behind me at this stage with Sam! Anyone else feel diffrerent this time around and if so does anyone else buy in to the fact that if preg feels different it's likely to be different gender? I'm a bit skeptical and just think every pregnancy is different!

Awww hun :hugs: bet you are so pleased xx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Nice to see you again Jojo and it's absolutely wonderful to read your news and see your adorable pics of your little man. He looks like he's doing fantastically. Fantastic about the colostomy reversal :hugs:
I'm right with you on the complete lack of energy elly; my LO is definately teething (he has two front top teeth already) and is weaning, albeit slowly and so he's waking up in the night at least once for a feed :dohh: I've been going to bed some nights at like 7.30pm just so I can guarantee to get a few hours in before his first wake-up. 
I had my first MW appointment today and it turns out I'll have to be consultant-led for this pregnancy because of the post-partum problems I had last time after the forceps delivery. I'm not so bothered because at least you don't have to go to as many blasted appointments with 2nd/3rd etc pregnancies. Last time I felt like I was there every flipping week :roll: Was at my BF group today and have been asked if I'd like to do some NCT training to be an advice volunteer so I'm planning on looking into it if I can manage it. I go back to work in 5 weeks so that's gonna take 2 full days away from me and two half days :shrug: I'd like to think I can do it but it could be a bit of a stretch. Hope everyone's ok. 
Jms - I'd go for a chinese :thumbup: 
Take care everyone. xx


----------



## Duffy

Hello ladies I might not be on much today Karissa having a rough morning not wanting to nap again sheesh................ it breaks my heart making her take a nap too ):


----------



## jms895

Cannot wait for Xmas!!!!!!!!!!!! And I will be on mat leave :wohoo:


----------



## elly75

Oh Jojo that is wonderful! He looks to be in good spirits too. :)

JMS, I'd go for chips. Since hubby's side of the family is Chinese, I don't always go for the stuff most places classify as Chinese. I guess I'm spoiled. For supper tonight, it will be leftovers and some fresh corn on the cob.

Hooray for feeling little one moving around, Auntie E and Jojo! I think i've felt flutters now and again but been so busy sometimes I don't always notice. :blush: I dunno if because the feeling is different this time around means a different gender but we'll find out next week (hopefully).

Hang in there, MrsBandEgglet! Hopefully the teething part will calm down for a bit and things will give you a break. 

Duffy, I hope she settled down for a nap eventually. It's always hard when they feel they don't want to nap then later on they're so shattered.

Christian seems to be almost over his cold save for the snifflies. However because of that, we still can't get him into the doctor's office for his one year shots! Ugh. He's also not eating a lot of supper at home but to be honest, I'm not too worried. Sounds like he's eating a lot at daycare and as a result, is too full to eat when he gets home save for his bottle and a snack.

We're looking forward to the winter too, JMS, but I'm trying to enjoy the fall for now and the changing of the leaves.


----------



## Duffy

Its five a clock and I only gotten her to take a hour nap out of the whole day I put her in her crib at five its about thirty after and she is playing so I'm gonna go grab her and make her stay awake til bedtime, which is seven pm. She really ran her mama ragged today I'm totally SHATTERED lol.

I'm looking forward to winter and I'm also enjoying the start of fall that crisp air and beautiful view of the mountains around me  Heaven on earth.


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies hope you are all well? I am off today and out for lunch and a bit of shopping, should be cleaning but CBA!! :rofl:


----------



## TheNewWife

Hi everyone!

I'm back to the diabetes clinic today to be put on insulin - hopefully only one shot per day. My sister-in-law is visiting from England and is happy to babysit, so I am leaving Emma with her for about 6 hours while I get some shopping time and maybe even a bit of time to clean up the house. :rofl: It will be a nice "break."

Still panicking a bit every day about how I will be able to pay enough attention to Emma and can't make up my mind about what we are going to do with her big girl bedroom, but I'm sure these things will sort themselves out.

Hope all is well with you!


----------



## Duffy

TheNewWife, 
Hi are you keeping both your babes in the same room or seperating them? I have to put are baby with Karissa and I'm wondering what effect that will do on her and how we will put two cribs in there? We might have to give up are room and move into the playroom ): I'm almost hoping for a girl to make it more easer ROFL. 

Hope everyone having a good day Karissa went down for her morning nap and is doing better today. Yesterday it was just ONE OF THOSE DAYS it actually made me sweat thinking about two of them all day long hahaha. Today I got the house cleaned bed made andddddddddddddd still walked my mile on the treadmill  So feeling good.


----------



## TheNewWife

Duffy - we are moving Emma into a new room since we have 3 bedrooms upstairs and then the baby will move into the room Emma is currently using. We're trying to decide on whether to go straight to a twin bed with rails on the side or buy a toddler bed. DH wants the twin and most of our friends who have babies close together have advised it as well ... I'm just not sure if she's ready. I think we'll end up putting a twin mattress on the floor with the rails for a bit and not setting up the frame until she's walking around on her own and able to climb up/down safely on her own.

We're having another girl but our nursery is gender-neutral anyway as we didn't know the gender with Emma - so all we have to do is change the name on the wall :)


----------



## Duffy

I bet your so excited that awesome your going to have two little girls, I'm sorting hoping I get another girl but if its a boy I'll still be happy. The sleeping arrangments sounds perfect btw and that great your have a nursery set up do you get to design Emmas new bedroom into a big girl room? I'm not sure on the twin bed I suppose if I was in your shoes I wouldn't feel comfy with the idea but to each there own the mattress on the floor dosen't sound too bad either. 

Oh wait just read on emmas age she turning two? If so I take it back I would get her a toddler bed  I thought she was 11 months old lol.


----------



## TheNewWife

LOL - she's 13 months old. 11 months until she turns two ;)

She sleeps through the night every night and we figure if we put a baby gate at her door we can leave it open to hear her but if she happened to get up early she could play in her room and entertain herself. I think it will all be trial and error and some things will work while others don't.

But then that's life, isn't it? :)


----------



## Twiglet

I never even knew about this group :shock: but hello ladies! :wave: 

I'm Twiglet or Chelle whichever you prefer! :) Have a little girl and am soon to have a little boy! :) 

Look forward to sharing those hair raising moments with you all :haha:


----------



## TheNewWife

Hey Twig! Fancy seeing you here ;)


----------



## Twiglet

Why hello there beautiful :kiss: ;) fancy seeing you here! :)

Edit: Oh yes I'm due 14th October and there'll be a 14 month age gap between them if he comes on time and a nearly 15 month one if he's late :thumbup:


----------



## Duffy

TheNewWife said:


> LOL - she's 13 months old. 11 months until she turns two ;)
> 
> She sleeps through the night every night and we figure if we put a baby gate at her door we can leave it open to hear her but if she happened to get up early she could play in her room and entertain herself. I think it will all be trial and error and some things will work while others don't.
> 
> But then that's life, isn't it? :)

Oh okay got ya :thumbup: I'm am just not awake this morning now afternoon my brain not processing :sleep: lol. The gate at the door sounds great. 

Twiglit, hi :happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

Hey :) 

Ahh we're moving Caitlyn to her big girls bed TNW, dreading it but she's not liking her cot anymore :dohh: we're putting a gate on her door too...but she doesn't sleep through yet :haha:


----------



## Duffy

Good morning ladies how are we doing today and your little ones?

I'm doing good about to take my daughter out to the playroom so I can work out on the treadmill today going to be a rough day as I'm taking her morning nap away bc she fighting her afternoon nap BAD............. 

have a good day everyone


----------



## Sam9kids

Hi can I join?? I have 3 kids age 2 and under!! 5 kids age 4 and under!


----------



## Aunty E

Absolutely! Now tell us how you do it!


----------



## Duffy

Seri can you give me lessons I bet your brillant with your parenting skills by now? LOL. Just put the babe down at four pm she fighting this nap no idea what is going on with her???


----------



## elly75

Welcome Twiglet, Sam9kids! I'll update the front page once I get home from work. :wave:

Just woke up and feel like I need more sleep but meh.

Duffy, I'm sorry she's not settling for her afternoon nap. :(

Christian's standing very well now and using almost anything for leverage. In addition, he pushed around his toy truck while standing up thus taking a few steps! :dance:

After he did it, I clapped and said I was very proud of him. He bum shuffled over, wanted a hug then went back to the truck to try again.

*Edit:* Twiglet, I posted up your information now. Sam9kids, could you let me know the age gap between the three children under 2 please?

Sorry for the delay, ladies.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hey Twiglet, hey Sam, I was gonna suggest you join here, you should be like the patron saint of 2 under 2 mummies lol. Hope everyone's ok? Arf and I had a wonderful day yesterday when we went to see Jox and her beautiful new rainbow baby Leo :cloud9: We had such a lovely day and I think Arf is gonna be a fab big brother; I can't wait to have another baby around. He's been much better the last few days which has been a relief because I felt like the sickness was getting a little better only for it to return full throttle :dohh: I reeeeeally am looking foward to first tri been done and dusted with. Hope everyone has a great weekend, take care. xx


----------



## Duffy

I lost the baby yesterday, I started bleeding around two in the afternoon by six it was determined as a miscarriage. Pasting this on the three threads I go to in pregnancy, sorry ladies. 

I'm gutted and sad and I cannot believe I had a miscarriage never saw myself for having one.


----------



## elly75

Ohh Duffy I am sorry :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no duffy! im sooo sorry hun. :cry: your in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## TheNewWife

:cry: Sorry to hear, Duffy. :hugs:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I'm so sorry Duffy :cry: My thoughts are with you :hugs: xx


----------



## Twiglet

Sorry to hear that Duffy :( :hugs:


----------



## lovescrisps

i had my little girl Layla on 15th september, she weighed 8lb 3oz . Olivia is definatley trying to show her whos boss, a few pokes in the eyes and things but sure it will calm down soon. there is 12 months 3 weeks between them .


----------



## elly75

Congrats, Lovescrisps! Was thinking about you yesterday and wondered if there was any news.

I'll update the main page accordingly.

How are you finding things otherwise so far?


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations Lovescrisps :happydance: xx


----------



## silver_penny

Duffy - :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Lovescrisps - congrats on your new arrival!

For anyone who wants to participate, I have a poll posted in the Third Tri section for people to guess what I'm having. Thought it would be fun to pass some time.Team yellow

Thanks!


----------



## jms895

So sorry Duffy :hugs:

Everyone ok? I had no internet for 3 days arrrggghhhhh! Caine is ill and puked all over our bed :(


----------



## elly75

Ugh. I hope Caine is feeling better soon, JMS.

We're doing alright for the most part. Phased out the formula this weekend so now he's on milk only (yay). Also did a bit of shopping at a store that had a 20% off sale. Got a new sippy cup for Christian and a new diaper bag (other one was hard for me to lug around and is falling apart in some places). This new one is a backpack type and feels so much better lugging it around.


----------



## jms895

Hi Elly! Thanks :D

I need to get a new nappy bag, need recommendations for a big/double one for when I have 2 in nappies :D


----------



## TheNewWife

UGH. I just had a terrible experience with Emma in a restaurant (meeting with 2 other moms from here) and although it was lovely to see them again, Emma was driving me NUTS. She was so high maintenance and made it impossible to relax and enjoy myself.

So now my panic is returning ... how the hell am I going to manage with two kids??? :shock:


----------



## lovescrisps

things are rather hectic, Olivia seems to have turned into a jealous little madam, will only let me hold/feed/dress her etc. if i hold Layla she screams until i put her down . she is getting slightly better in that she will stroke the baby rather than poking her eyes out every 2 mins! very hard work but loving every minute.


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats lovescrisps!

jms895- sorry he is so ill

my 9 month old popped out a tooth yesterday,so he is teething pretty good now. have my hands full!


----------



## jms895

Thenewwife - I know exactly what you mean! Caine always performs well when I am out for lunch :dohh: does a fantastic tantrum now!

Had another crap night but seems better this morning. Why are kids always so much 'iller' in the night? :dohh:


----------



## BessiiBoop

im due 8th feb and i'll have a 20.5 month gap lol my DD Was born 27th May xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

jms895 said:


> Hi Elly! Thanks :D
> 
> I need to get a new nappy bag, need recommendations for a big/double one for when I have 2 in nappies :D

Yes, please, if anyone has reccomendations, other than a large hockey or sports bag, please tell us. 32 weeks from now, I'll have 3 (or 4) in diapers.


----------



## elly75

Bessi, welcome to the group!

As for diaper bags, this is the one we purchased:

https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=3689109

I don't know how it'd handle 3 kids let alone 4 in diapers at the same time though.


----------



## danni1979

Hey Ladies,
Sorry i havent been on for a while,been a bit hectic here,had my early gender scan and its a GIRL..Cant quite believe it though lol,so gonna wait for 20 week scan to clarify..:)
About changing bags,i thought of this the other day and posted in baby,had quite a few replies,may be worth you checking out the thread,not sure how to link to it,but if you go to my statistics you'll find it there :)
Saffron has just discovered she can climb and its crazy!! Yesterday morning she couldnt climb and yesterday afternoon she could!! How did that happen so quick lol!!
Hope everyones ok?
xx xx


----------



## danni1979

Ooohhh Elly,just realised i'm not on the front page,could you put me down please for 14th feb
Ta
xx xx


----------



## Twiglet

Aww 14th Feb, lovely due date :)

Ahh isnt amazing how once they learn to climb thats it! Eyes are needed in the back and the side of the head :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

elly75 said:


> Bessi, welcome to the group!
> 
> As for diaper bags, this is the one we purchased:
> 
> https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=3689109
> 
> I don't know how it'd handle 3 kids let alone 4 in diapers at the same time though.

Thankfully my oldest two are in the same size diapers. They're 20 months apart, my younger one weighs more than my older one, and they're in the same size. The day my oldest potty trains will be a miracle, and I really hope that day comes before Pampers runs out of sizes big enough for her. She's on size 4 now, but I dread having to buy the bigger diapers for special needs children. Apparently those can get expensive.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congrats on your pink bump danni and welcome bessii :hi: Not much going on with me, still feel incredibly sick and still got moaning about it off to a fine art! :haha: Hubby has decided he wants to find out the sex but I reeeeeally don't want to this time. My little man has been sooo wonderful the last few days, an absolute little darling :cloud9: He's been so happy and giggly, it's been such a pleasure being with him and I'm gushing now, I think it's my hormones :blush: Hope everyone's ok? Anybody been considering the birth lately? I've always maintained that I'd like a water birth but because I'm consultant-led, apparently I won't be able to, hopefully that won't be the case :shrug: xx


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies! Hope your all well! x


----------



## elly75

Evening, ladies! :wave:

Danni, I've included your name on the list. I apologize that it wasn't on there sooner. :blush: Could you please let me know the age gap when you have a spare moment? I'll add that too.

Overall, feeling ok. Christian is learning how to climb as well (made it up one stair before I stopped him. I was afraid he'd fall and bang his noggin). He also started pushing around a chair this morning and hubby managed to videotape it! :dance:


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies :D

Hope you all have a lovely weekend x


----------



## mum2be2011

jms895 said:


> Evening ladies :D
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely weekend x

You too JMS, have a lovely weekend with your little man


----------



## elly75

Hey ladies, I hope you have a lovely weekend!

Hubby has baseball most of the weekend (it's their play-offs) so he'll be busy. Christian and I will have fun on our own (apparently Mom wants to get together for a little bit too which will be nice).

I had my 18 week ultrasound and it seems that little one is quite active and moving around. I'm not feeling all that they're doing but probably will more in time. Annnd...we found out we're having a girl! :cloud9: Both hubby and I are happy about that.


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats on pink bump elly!!!!!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congrats on your team pink status elly :happydance: xx


----------



## jms895

Congrats Elly! x


----------



## silver_penny

Well, looks like this weekend will show me whether my yellow bump is blue or pink :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I had my first official ultrasound on Thursday. Thankfully, there was only one baby in there, and the baby measured a week ahead. He/she has a strong, healthy heartbeat. They moved my due date from May 2 to April 27th though, but I won't complain about being pregnant for one less week, lol.

I'm so excited now!! This is actually becoming real. I'm about to be a single mom to 3 under 4.


----------



## elly75

Thanks ladies! We're keeping the gender thing under wraps for now. :)

Silver_penny, wishing you a smooth and stress-free delivery! Keeping you and the little one in my thoughts. :hugs:

Brandi, woohoo that's awesome news! I'll update the front page accordingly. :)

This weekend so far has been a bit on the busy side. We went to a little festival in town and Christian loved seeing the animals (they had a cow, sheep, goats, ducks, chickens and ponies). There was someone making balloon animals and gave him a little ladybug that he attached to the stroller. 

We had to retire 'Goodnight Moon' from our book collection. Somehow, Christian managed to rip off the front cover and at least one page (it was a hard board book too).


----------



## jms895

Brandi, :wohoo:

And Silver penny good luck! x


----------



## elly75

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Hi ladies, Just checking in on you all. Feeling a little less raw and precious now it's all over. Congratulations on the pink bump Elly :yipee: great news.

As for me, well I had my negative test, all clear, day before yesterday and now it looks like I'm starting to ovulate already :shock: guess my body is finally playing ball with me. We're leaving it one cycle to get over the erpc and trying again in November so fingers crossed I may see you again in here some time soonish.

Thinking of you all. xxxx


----------



## mum2be2011

Nice to hear from you Pippin, glad to hear you body is playing ball and hopefully see you back in here soon.

All the best, dont forget to pop in now and then even if its just to say hello. Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## blessedmomma

good to hear from you pippin! hope you are back very soon!


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi ladies, I know there's lots of you already but can I join? I'm due 25th of May and quite frankly I'm pooing my pants lol. James will be 15 months then! We were trying, but didn't expect it to happen quite so quickly! Xx


----------



## mum2be2011

pinkclaire said:


> Hi ladies, I know there's lots of you already but can I join? I'm due 25th of May and quite frankly I'm pooing my pants lol. James will be 15 months then! We were trying, but didn't expect it to happen quite so quickly! Xx

Hi and Welcome. We are in the same boat as you, our daughter will be 15 months old when this little one arrives in January. We werent trying as such we were letting nature do its own thing. 2 months after we stopped using protection we found out we were pregnant. You'll be fine honestly. Theres quite a few of us with the same age gap if not shorter.


----------



## jms895

Nice to hear from you Pippin, hope your ok xx

I am 26 weeks today ladies :shock:


----------



## pinkclaire

mum2be2011 said:


> pinkclaire said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I know there's lots of you already but can I join? I'm due 25th of May and quite frankly I'm pooing my pants lol. James will be 15 months then! We were trying, but didn't expect it to happen quite so quickly! Xx
> 
> Hi and Welcome. We are in the same boat as you, our daughter will be 15 months old when this little one arrives in January. We werent trying as such we were letting nature do its own thing. 2 months after we stopped using protection we found out we were pregnant. You'll be fine honestly. Theres quite a few of us with the same age gap if not shorter.Click to expand...

Thanks! Well were the same, not actively charting or anything but more just if it happens it happens, and well it happened a lot sooner than I thought lol!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome PinkClaire!! Don't worry, it might be a little difficult in the beginning, but having two under two is so much fun. They start to become the best of friends, really. It's so great. My first two are 20 months apart and my youngest and this baby will be 28-ish months apart. I'll have 3 under 4...wonder what kind of chaos I'm getting into, lol.


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks! Lol your really glutton for punishment!

That's the main reason why I wanted another so soon so they would be close and good friends, I hope it works out like that!
My hubby is a kinda only child, there's 20 years between him and his siblings and he said he really didn't want that for James x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My two kids' dad is like that too. His youngest brother (from his dad) is 9 years older than him, and his youngest sister (from his mom) is 14 years older than him. His oldest sister is in her late 50's and he just turned 30.

The poor children, their grandmother is older than their great-grandmother, and their aunts are older than their other grandmother.


----------



## silver_penny

Well, ladies, I had a beautiful baby boy on Sunday Sept 26 and am just a proud proud mommy of two boys under 1 1/2 years:dance: There is 15 months and 6 days between them. So the craziness begins....

Here's a link to my birth story: link


----------



## mum2be2011

silver_penny said:


> Well, ladies, I had a beautiful baby boy on Sunday Sept 26 and am just a proud proud mommy of two boys under 1 1/2 years:dance: There is 15 months and 6 days between them. So the craziness begins....
> 
> Here's a link to my birth story: link

Congratulations on the birth of your little boy :)


----------



## lovescrisps

silver_penny said:


> Well, ladies, I had a beautiful baby boy on Sunday Sept 26 and am just a proud proud mommy of two boys under 1 1/2 years:dance: There is 15 months and 6 days between them. So the craziness begins....
> 
> Here's a link to my birth story: link

congratulations! xx


----------



## elly75

Congrats on the baby boy, silver_penny! I'll update the front page.

pinkclaire, welcome to the group! :wave: I've added your information to the front page.

Pippin, it is good to see you again hun. :hugs: Wishing a lot of good things your way!

Sorry I haven't been posting here for the past few days. We've been running ourselves ragged here and trying to catch up on a bit of sleep while we can. Barring any issues, hoping to come in here a bit more often!

Thinking of you lovely ladies and hope you have a wonderful weekend! :hugs:

*Edit:* Typo on Pinkclaire's name. :blush:


----------



## jms895

silver_penny said:



> Well, ladies, I had a beautiful baby boy on Sunday Sept 26 and am just a proud proud mommy of two boys under 1 1/2 years:dance: There is 15 months and 6 days between them. So the craziness begins....
> 
> Here's a link to my birth story: link

Congratulations hun! Hope its not complete madness for you :rofl:

Hope everyone is well?

I just had yummy fajitas mmmmm Caine loves em too :D


----------



## pinkclaire

Congrats silver penny! Let us know how your getting on!

Elly, it's pinkclaire :blush:


----------



## elly75

Egads I'm sorry. :blush: Let me fix it up right away!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats silver penny!!!!!!! yay!!!!!!!

and welcome pinkclaire! mine will be about 15 mos apart as well. i guess only time will tell what we are in for:winkwink:


----------



## mum2be2011

I know its nothing to do with this pregnany but I have got to share this with you ladies. I am so proud and excited right now, a right little proud mummy moment :D Our little girl who is 11 months old took her 1st unaided steps tonight :happydance:. Not once but 7 times in all. She looked so proud with herself, and kept showing us how clever she was.

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying their pregnancies.


----------



## blessedmomma

how adorable mum2be2011!!! its so cute to see them take those first wobbly steps


----------



## pinkclaire

aww how cute! James is trying so hard to walk, I think my xmas he will be, I'm hoping longer lol xx


----------



## lovescrisps

just as i thought things was getting easier with 2 little ones Olivia has bit Laylas leg! you can see all 9 teeth marks from all of olivias teeth. i thought she was kissing her leg :(


----------



## elly75

Oh dear. I hope she finds something else instead to sink her teeth into. :(

I'm hoping my little guy will walk a bit more soon. He's pushing around a chair and walking around furniture. I dunno but he prefers crawling a lot more and I'm wondering if I'm pushing him enough.


----------



## elly75

Ugh I must be going blind...I can't find his sippy cup. :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Elly, try letting him hold your finger or hand and let yourself be his assistance. Kids usually begin to take off shortly after that.


----------



## jms895

Elly he will do it when you least expect it xx


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!
just found out we are having a boy!!!!

we are so excited to be having another boy in our family, we feel so blessed

hope you ladies are all having a wonderful week


----------



## jms895

COngrats on another boy hun! x


----------



## pinkclaire

Congrats on having boy! Xx


----------



## mum2be2011

blessedmomma - congrats on your little boy x


----------



## elly75

Woohoo! Congrats blessedmomma! :D

Ladies, thank you for the advice. I'll give it a try.


----------



## blessedmomma

i wouldnt worry too much elly. they all are their own little people and do things at their own pace. just like you are like no other, neither is your little one. i had one walking at 9 mos and one who didnt walk til 15 mos. did the same things with both of them, they just develop different skills at different times ya know


----------



## elly75

Hoping everyone is having a lovely weekend! 

We travelled to see my family a little ways out from town. Everyone had a lot of fun and lots of good food for Thanksgiving. The little guy didn't want to be away from me for too long but was entertained by my uncle (who tickled him a lot) and one of my aunts (who got his attention by playing some peek-a-boo games).

Tomorrow we're heading out for a drive to view some of the fall colours.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies, how are you all lately???

hope everyone is enjoying their pregnancies and babies! :cloud9:


----------



## elly75

Things are going alright on this front but could use a bit more sleep.

I'm feeling nudges every so often but moreso when I'm hungry. This time around, I'm feeling more hungry than before. It can be a bit irritating.

Little guy is starting to walk when someone holds his hand but is fussing a bit as he's trying to be lazy. He's also climbing up stairs (pseudo climbing and crawling mix). He was very proud of himself and wanted to explore all the bedrooms. It made me realize I have to dust and sweep a lot more. :dohh:

How are you doing? :)


----------



## blessedmomma

lol elly! i know what you mean. just found out my 10 month old has allergies, so realizing i havent dusted since i was pg with him and really need to get it done...

and same as you not sleeping much lately, boo


----------



## pinkclaire

Yep same as you ladies, feel exhausted pretty much all the time! Xx


----------



## jms895

Me too!! Needing to get up in night now too as baby is low and bladder always feels full :dohh: feeling rather big and fat now too all of a suddenx


----------



## TigerLady

:wave: Can join??? :D

I have Otter who was born July 20th 2009 and DK who was born August 20 2010. They are exactly 13 months apart. :shock: They will be 15 and 2 months next week. They tandem nurse and are getting along well so far. But this is craziness!! :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome tigerlady! you're a busy mommy at the moment!!!:hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

Yes, I am! This is harder and more complicated than I thought it would be. :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

months from now you will look back and know it was all worth it. my girls are 19 months apart and im about to have my youngest two 14-15 months apart. i know it will get hard, but looking at my girls i can say they are the best of friends. they do everything together. i wouldnt change anything at all.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It really is great, blessedmomma. Mine will be spaced a little further apart. My first two are 20 months apart and my youngest and this baby will be 28 months apart but having babies close together is so rewarding!


----------



## TigerLady

I know, I wouldn't change it. It's just hard right now when they are both so needy and I can't reason with the older one about waiting a few minutes. Choosing between them when they both need me at the same time is hard. And I certainly don't feel like I have even a single moment when one or the other isn't demanding my attention. But I love them both to pieces! :thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

TigerLady, as they get older and become more understanding, it does get a little easier and rather than wonder where your free time is, you'll love how independent they are, how they play so well together, and you'll wonder where the time went.


----------



## TheNewWife

TigerLady said:


> I know, I wouldn't change it. It's just hard right now when they are both so needy and I can't reason with the older one about waiting a few minutes. Choosing between them when they both need me at the same time is hard. And I certainly don't feel like I have even a single moment when one or the other isn't demanding my attention. But I love them both to pieces! :thumbup:


That's my concern too... not being able to explain things to Emma and reason with her. :dohh:


----------



## pinkclaire

Tigerlady it does sound like you have your hands full! I'm dreading the first 6 months or so but I reckon when they can start playing together it will make all the difference!


----------



## elly75

Tigerlady, I've added you to the front page. Welcome! :wave:

The main concern I have is the same one you all share -- giving each one enough attention, etc. I'm hoping it'll all work itself out and looking forward to the point when they can play together, etc.

Sorry for being so quiet as of late. Work has been busy and we're down to two folks (including myself) from three so things are a little tight.


----------



## jms895

Mmmm I am dreading the first couple of months but then can imagine its prob harder when they can both talk, run and answer back! :haha:


----------



## TigerLady

I am hoping that by the time they can both walk, talk, and answer back they will entertain each other some and play together. Right now I have to watch them like a hawk because Otter doesn't know his own strength, but loves to "play" with DK. That means lots of pats on the head that are more hits... lots of fingers stuck in eyes and down throats... lots of kisses that turn into bites! :dohh: It makes it hard to give DK lots of tummy time and time on the floor on her play mat. I have to guard her so Otter doesn't end up accidentally hurting her. :?


----------



## Twiglet

Hello! 

I had Alden on the 20/10/2010 at 12:41am :) :thumbup: 

Caitlyn's VERY proud BUT she likes heavy petting him :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

^^ there is that heavy petting again -- our poor babies! :lol:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations Twiglet!!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats twiglet!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jms895

Twiglet said:


> Hello!
> 
> I had Alden on the 20/10/2010 at 12:41am :) :thumbup:
> 
> Caitlyn's VERY proud BUT she likes heavy petting him :rofl:

Congratulations huN! xx


----------



## elly75

Congrats Twiglet! :happydance:


----------



## KimE

Hello :hi::hi: can I join please? :hugs: I'm due on 23rd May with my second and they will be just under 22 months apart. I can already see it being hard work!! Will be nice to talk to others in a similar situation. xx


----------



## elly75

Hey there KimE and welcome :wave:. I've added you to the front page now!

How is everyone doing? Are you dressing your little ones up for Hallowe'en? If so, what will they be? Our little man has a little monkey suit. :)

I think we're going to put an APB for Christian's bear. I know I saw it the other morning but we haven't seen it since! It's not at the daycare apparently so it has to be somewhere at home.


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi Kim you are due around the same time as me I'm due 25th xx

What double buggys you all getting? this just seems like another world I know nothing about!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I went with the Safety 1st Grffin Style Tandem Stroller for my two. I don't think I need it anymore, but it came with a matching car seat. I know the single stroller that matches the car seat was made too, but it''s been discontinued. Really hoping I can find it.


----------



## TigerLady

Otter will be a tiger for Halloween. Going simple for DK, she'll have a pumpkin shirt, back leggins and pumpkin slippers. I didn't have the energy to do anything fancy this year. :nope: Next year I hope to make them into Raggedy Anne and Andy. :thumbup:

I didn't bother with a double stroller as I tend to babywear. I have a Kelty backpack that I can use for Otter if I push DK, and I have several slings that DK can go in while I push Otter. :thumbup:


----------



## KimE

Poppy is going to be a "fairy Bee" :cloud9: she looks so cute!!

We're thinking of either a Phil & Teds or the new Baby Jogger but not sure yet :wacko: we've moved to Canada for a couple of years and am wondering if Poppy would cope walking in the snow when she's 27/28 months cos I've been told we get a lot of snow :dohh: for those of you who live in cold, snowy climates how do you/are you going to cope? Also, how old normally would a child be before you can expect them to walk well (without messing around) and for a reasonable distance? Poppy has been walking from just over a year but she will not go in the right direction or come when you call and gets tired -takes forever to walk the 15 minutes to the local shop!! :dohh: 

xx


----------



## TigerLady

Cope with what when it comes to the snow? For me, I plan on getting Otter a snowsuit and boots and let him play in it. LOL Next winter we'll get him the non-motorized kiddie sled/snowmobile to play on and in a few years, he'll get his very own real snowmobile to go play with mommy and daddy. ;)

I expect he'll learn to walk in the ice/snow fairly quickly. :shrug: 

As for walking longer distances without messing around, I'd expect 4 plus years! At 2ish they can probably take short walks but I fully expect them to be difficult to keep going and in the right direction for several years. :dohh:


----------



## elly75

KimE, where abouts in Canada? 

As for coping with snow, it varies from region to region but with little guy, I'll have him in his snowsuit and let him play with the snow if he likes this year. They'll get used to walking in snow as they get used to walking normally. It'll take time but it can be fun for them too. We hope to take him to the Winter Carnival this year but we'll see how I'm fairing at the time. ;)

In regards to strollers, we're going with a regular stroller but it has a seat at the back (one of those sit and stand things I think they're called). A family friend offered it to us and it's much cheaper than the dual stroller as we'd have to get another carrier, etc. Budget is too low for that.


----------



## TheNewWife

You must not be in my part of Canada because we hardly get any snow ... a good dump once or twice a Winter is usually about it. Although I've been told that it's supposed to be a long, cold Winter this year so that might be different. I'm petrified that we'll have a massive snowstorm just before/as I go into labour and we only have rear wheel drive vehicles so I will be up the creek without a paddle. :dohh:

We got a Phil & Ted's but bought that before Emma was born as we knew we would have our kids fairly close together. I will probably also use the Ergo a lot with the baby at the beginning though and keep the umbrella stroller in the trunk of the car as it is much quicker to deal with on short errands.


----------



## jms895

Hi there Kim!!

Cant believe I am 30 weeks now! Starting to get really tired!!

Cant wait to start mat leave :sleep:

Hope everyone is ok? xx


----------



## elly75

Doing pretty well for the most part. Ankles are swelling up like crazy though and lost my footing when crossing a busy street this afternoon. Some kind people helped me up and checked to see if I was ok. 

Tomorrow at the daycare they're having a hallowe'en party so I get to take him to daycare tomorrow in his monkey costume! I'm so excited.

I've been hearing that it's going to be a rough winter as well, TheNewWife. Snow isn't that bad over in the area that I'm in (we're not in the snowbelt -- thank goodness) but still have the same fear as you in that going into labour during a snowstorm.


----------



## TheNewWife

elly - which part of the country are you in? I"m on the West Coast. We had a massive snowstorm 2 years ago (we had feet upon feet upon feet of snow) and it left us pretty stuck at home. We almost missed Christmas dinner because we couldn't get out and they don't plow our street.

I REALLY don't want to deal with that while full term!! Thankfully it usually snows in late December or January here, not much earlier. (Of course now that I've said that it will be earlier, lol.)


----------



## KimE

Thanks for your replies guys :hugs: we live in Alberta in a remote village just off the prairie - middle of nowhere!! This'll be our first winter but we have been told by everyone that the snow is pretty bad and the temps are -30/-40 so cold for Poppy I would imagine. I have to walk everywhere in the village too which means the walk to the shop with Pops in the stroller would normally take 15 minutes but if she's walking we're looking at 30 minutes plus so even more in snow!! I think cos I'm not used to cold and snow I'm dreading it even more. 

Hope the snow holds off for you TheNewWife, that would not be fun in labour :wacko: I'm sure you'll be fine :hugs:

Hi jms895! I wish I was 30 weeks already!! 

elly75 - Poppy had her Halloween creche party today and went as a fairy bumble bee - she looked sooooooo cute!! :cloud9: She came home hyped on sugar :dohh: I bet you're little one in going to look soooo cute in his monkey costume 

Tigerlady - Loving the snowmobile idea!! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## KimE

elly75 -glad you didn't hurt yourself when you fell hun :hugs: xx


----------



## jms895

Elly :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

:hugs: Elly

KimE, it sounds like you need a good stroller with good wheels. That way you can put Poppy in her warm clothes and push her around town. If your town is like most places that are used to snow, they will keep the streets and walks well plowed and you should be able to use a stroller without too much trouble. :thumbup:


----------



## TheNewWife

Depending on what your snow situation turns out to be and how much you have to walk in it, you could also consider the possibility of a Chariot as you can order cross-country-type skis for them instead of wheels! :mrgreen: Friends of ours are living in Switzerland for a few years and have done this. The only problem is that I think a child is supposed to be a year old before riding in a Chariot - but that might just be while hooked up to a bike. I'm really not sure.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

TheNewWife said:


> elly - which part of the country are you in? I"m on the West Coast. We had a massive snowstorm 2 years ago (we had feet upon feet upon feet of snow) and it left us pretty stuck at home. We almost missed Christmas dinner because we couldn't get out and they don't plow our street.
> 
> I REALLY don't want to deal with that while full term!! Thankfully it usually snows in late December or January here, not much earlier. (Of course now that I've said that it will be earlier, lol.)

I love B.C. I lived in Maple Ridge and Powell River for a while, and spent some time in Vancouver before moving back here to Southwestern Ontario. We had a few 20 degree days a few days ago, but it got bitterly cold bitterly quickly.

Had I not married and settled with kids, I would totally be living in BC right now. I'm probably the biggest Canucks fan in Ontario that I know. I tattooed the logo on my leg over the summer. I will forever miss BC and can't wait to visit. That's where my heart is.


----------



## TheNewWife

Brandy - what a coincidence. I grew up in Pitt Meadows and my parents are still in Maple Ridge. Small world!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's awesome!! Definitely is a small world. I was hoping to visit in December but I can't afford it. Too much baby stuff to buy.


----------



## elly75

We currently live in Ontario and a bit away from the snowbelt up here. 

It has gotten really cold lately and this morning it was about 5 C outside when visiting the farmer's market. I was so happy when we got inside some buildings! Apparently, tonight it is supposed to go down to 1 or 2 C! You'd think after the cold winters each year we'd be used to it but ugh...hate being cold!

It sounds like BC is the place to be. :)

Pitt Meadows? I had a cousin who lived there once but she and her family moved to another town in BC...darned if I could remember the name of it right now.


----------



## TheNewWife

elly ... Pitt Meadows is a pretty small place. It would be kind of funny if I knew her (or knew of her!) :rofl:


----------



## elly75

KimE, yep I've heard that Alberta does get pretty cold over there. I think that's the reason why some people call Winnipeg, Alberta as Winterpeg. ;) It sounds like it might be a bit rough for the winter but hopefully with a lot of support from folks around there (usually people are helpful of eachother -- however that's not the case in all locations.).

Little guy looked adorable in his costume but I have the sneaking suspicion he didn't like it much. It was probably because there were mitten pieces for his hands and he HATES his hands covered up. :rofl:

We were thinking of taking him to the mall today as they have this Hallowe'en thing going on and said that it was ok to take kids over in costumes. If Christian can see other kids in costume too maybe he'll be more ok with it? That and if he sees pumpkins, he'll be happy. 

A question for you ladies since it is coming up to winter. Are you all going to get flu shots this time around? Will you get flu shots for your little ones? Last winter, little guy was too young but we're thinking of getting him the shot anyways since it's covered by the government. Hubby and I usually get the shot every year. I'll have to double-check to see if I can get one too (think it is ok but will double-check with the nurses).


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Nope, no flu shots for me or for my family. No vaccines at all in my household.


----------



## mum2be2011

Elly - I've had my flu jab this year but then I've had it every year for the last 10 years or so because of an underlying condition.

My 1 year LO had half the dose a few weeks ago and goes back on the 11th for the 2nd half as she has asthma (had to have it as 2 doses because of her age/size). A little cold goes straight on her chest and makes her really ill so I didnt want to risk her getting full blown flu and ending up in hospital.


----------



## georgebeff

hi im joining hope thats ok :):) i have a 7 months old daughter and 5 weeks pregnant with next one due 1st july :):) xxxx


----------



## samzi

hello! i foudn out i am pregnant today with #2

I already have an 8 month old daughter :cloud9:

hope to chat soon :)


----------



## TigerLady

:wave: Samzi!

I haven't gotten my flu shot yet, but intend to soon. Otter had his first a couple of weeks ago and will be getting his booster in a couple more weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## mum2be2011

hi :hi: and welcome georgebeff and samzi


----------



## georgebeff

samzi said:


> hello! i foudn out i am pregnant today with #2
> 
> I already have an 8 month old daughter :cloud9:
> 
> hope to chat soon :)

Hey what date was your daughter bornn :) and when are you due?? xx

and thankss :):)):):): xxxxx


----------



## samzi

georgebeff said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> hello! i foudn out i am pregnant today with #2
> 
> I already have an 8 month old daughter :cloud9:
> 
> hope to chat soon :)
> 
> Hey what date was your daughter bornn :) and when are you due?? xx
> 
> and thankss :):)):):): xxxxxClick to expand...

22nd feb :D im due on the 15th july going by LMP but that could all change at the dating scan


----------



## pinkclaire

samzi said:


> georgebeff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samzi said:
> 
> 
> hello! i foudn out i am pregnant today with #2
> 
> I already have an 8 month old daughter :cloud9:
> 
> hope to chat soon :)
> 
> Hey what date was your daughter bornn :) and when are you due?? xx
> 
> and thankss :):)):):): xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 22nd feb :D im due on the 15th july going by LMP but that could all change at the dating scanClick to expand...

Hi Samzi nice to see a fellow lovebug at last! Wahoo I'm not the only one anymore lol. 

Congrats to you both xxx


----------



## jms895

Congrats to the newbies!

We not or wont be having flu shots i dont think!


----------



## elly75

Hello Samzi and Georgebeff. Welcome :wave:
Please let me know the month gap between your current little ones and your bumps. In addition, Georgebeff, could you let me know as to when you are due? With these details, I can update the front page. :)


----------



## samzi

There will be 17 months between them :)


----------



## celine

may I join> Due 11 days after my lo turns 2 :)


----------



## jms895

Hi Celine :)

How is everyone?

I hjad a lovely relaxing night and meal with OH and mum had Caine all night and today :)


----------



## celine

havent told my dh will tell him only Sunday (its KILLING me lol) but he is off on a churxch weekend and I dont him him to have this on his mind as we are having a very rough finanical mnth :(

Here is an idea I had to let him know...
 



Attached Files:







DSC06383.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mum2be2011

aww celine what a lovely way to tell him :) that is such a great idea. Much better than just saying it. That photo or something on those lines from your son will mean so much

Wish I had thought of something like that :S I was boring in the way i told OH. I said to him did you want to go to France for xmas and he replied with well yeah, I threw the pregnancy test at him and said well we arent now and walked out the room. (Think I was still in shock about being pregnant)


----------



## celine

mum2be2011 said:


> aww celine what a lovely way to tell him :) that is such a great idea. Much better than just saying it. That photo or something on those lines from your son will mean so much
> 
> Wish I had thought of something like that :S I was boring in the way i told OH. I said to him did you want to go to France for xmas and he replied with well yeah, I threw the pregnancy test at him and said well we arent now and walked out the room. (Think I was still in shock about being pregnant)

LOL! Hmm tempting as we are planning a trip to Ireland in June hehe.


----------



## TigerLady

:yipee: :wave: Celine!!

I love your idea of telling OH! :D


----------



## elly75

Samzi, thank you very much and I've updated the front page now. :)

Celine, welcome to the group! I've added you to the front page, hun. What a cute way to announce the news! 

Mum2be, that was still pretty amusing. Hee hee.

With this little one, I had hubby play a dancing game that he loves on his PC but told him I wanted to pick the songs. So I picked ones that had baby as either part of the title or knew that it was a common word in the song. Too bad he was having a bit of a off night as he didn't pick it up at first. When I explained it though, he was in shock. :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Hi ladies I had my 4D scan tonight LOVED it! https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/113489-march-mummies-daddy-1091.html#post7620051 here are some piccies on this link xx


----------



## TheNewWife

Awesome pictures, jms!! It's amazing what they can see, isn't it? :cloud9:


----------



## celine

Hi all just to update my dh found out in a terrible way! But his reaction was loverly <3 As when i told him we were pg with our first he simply rolled over and went back to sleep thern look a bit shocked in the morning.
So this is why you have to be careful on facebook - i listen to a podcast about parenting which i know no one else listens to, so when they posted a pic of their 1 mnth old I wrote oh how cute i hope my new baby is this cute etc.
well I went to my pc a few hours later and my dh was working from home so he was nxt to me, I open fb and have a private message from MIL who has seen the news!! I gasped in such shock my dh is like "what??" so I lied and said oh i just found out someone else is pg and anyway my lieing is really bad so I sat him down and said "Honey, I have to show you something" so I showed him that photo of G in the bath with the big brother to be writing..it took him a while and he smiled and looked at me oddly, asked "are you?" and when i said ys he cried and laughed and said "Im so happy, Ive been waiting for this to happen" awwwwwwwwwwwww!

Now I have to brace him for the cost factors lol


----------



## elly75

Celine, sorry he found out that way but glad to hear that he's happy about the new arrival! I understand your concerns about costs and such...we've buckled down a heck of a lot here since little guy was born and with some other tweaking we're doing right now, we hope we'll be in a good position once this one arrives.

As a question for you all, how did your little ones fare after turning back the clock? The turning back of the clock was last night here (although I think it's another day in other countries, etc). Christian woke up at 5 this morning :dohh: but was content in his crib talking to himself until about 6. He's now been up for a while (8 am here) and trying to put him down for a nap. Sounds like he's rattling his crib a bit and talking to himself. I'm hoping he'll nap soon.


----------



## TheNewWife

Emma was up really early this morning too :roll: ... even earlier than normal by the old time!!!! She's usually up around 7:30 (which would have been 6:30) but this morning it was 5:45.

Sigh.


----------



## jms895

Caine was fine with clocks he gets up and goes to bed whenever we do :) but he sleeps in with me still x


----------



## celine

what we did is in stead of bathtime we put him in pj's and lit a fire and sat in front of tv and watched toy story 3, he watched a bit and was a lil excited to be with us, but this kept him up an extra hour without exhausting him :)


----------



## 2nd time

i havent posted for a while we are on team pink 2 girls in less than a year oh dear lol we are in for some fun


----------



## pinkclaire

Ours have been like that for a week and James has been getting up at 4.45 ekk! He's always been an early riser but anything with a 4 in the hour is far to early with me! Yesterday he slept until 5.30 though so fingers crossed for tonight xx


----------



## mum2be2011

fingers crossed for you pinkclaire. That is early :( Anything with a 4 in the hour belongs in the afternoon in my books 

Phoebe was fine with clocks although the week before they went back she started waking up between 6 and 7, that is a huge no no in our house. She now sleeps till at least 7:30 although this morning it was 8:30 lovely lie in for me and her daddy :)


----------



## elly75

Keeping fingers crossed!

Congrats on the pink bump, 2nd time! I'll update the front page.


----------



## TigerLady

Celine, I'm so happy for you that DH was so pleased! :hugs:

Otter woke up at his normal bio clock time yesterday -- which was an hour early by clock time. Luckily (??) he didn't want an afternoon nap. And then we kept him up a bit later than normal. He was so tired he crashed out hard! He woke up at the normal clock time this morning, so we will see if it sticks.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Gosh, I haven't been here in ages :blush: It was so lovely to read on the top age that people now know if they're having a pink or blue bump :cloud9: We're keeping it a surprise but I seriously CANNOT wait! :happydance: Hope everyone's ok :hugs: xx


----------



## elly75

Hey there MrsBandEgglet! How are things going for you now? How is Arf doing and how are you feeling? 

Little guy woke up at 5:50 am this morning (what would have been 6:50) so I guess I should be grateful. ;) However, OH and I had a rough night so we were in bad shape this morning. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## TheNewWife

Emma's morning & evening schedules are back to normal but her napping is completely out of whack. I don't think I can blame that on the time change, though!


----------



## elly75

Christian's napping hasn't been too bad for the past couple of days although wake-up times have been somewhat different. Some mornings, he's been up at 5:50 am but this morning he didn't start stirring until closer to 7 am (he got to sleep in a bit today since I'm home today and not feeling well). 

He had his 15 month check up the other day (although he's just shy of hitting that) but he's doing well according to the doc. :yay: I just have to bring him into the office in early December for his shots.

How is everyone else doing? Is the weather turning colder where you are now and getting ready for winter? Are you all getting excited or nervous about the approaching holiday season?


----------



## jms895

Hi ladies! Worn little man out today and he was in bed for 6pm :wohoo:

I am shattered too! :coffee:

Hows everyone?

I am 32 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## TheNewWife

Had some babysitting plans for this afternoon go awry and now I am a little annoyed that I will not be getting 2 very precious hours of alone time after my doctor's apppointment. :( We've had company for 4 days so I've been entertaining the whole time and was really looking forward to some quiet time. Oh well, it is what it is.

I've got my GBS swab today at 35+3 and also another follow-up with the diabetic clinic. I haven't been the ideal patient lately so I'm sure I'll get a lecture. :roll:

Only about 4 1/2 more weeks to go! :shock:


----------



## celine

TNW you're close!
Im dreading Winter cos its such a fight to dress my toddler, and he loves playing outsidde, Im hoping for no rain more snow and i can get him a snowsuit and let him go wild!


----------



## TigerLady

Otter is getting a snowsuit for Xmas. :thumbup: I look forward to tossing him out in the snow. :haha:

TNW, again, wish I were there! Emma could come over for an extended playdate. :sigh:


----------



## elly75

Forgive me, ladies, as I really need to rant. Feel free to breeze over this or just chalk it up to me being unreasonable and/or hormonal. :haha:

We had to take Christian over to the ultrasound clinic as the doc wanted to get a scan done to see if his 'boys' had um...come down? Anyways, we got him there and he was well behaved until I had to lay him down when he got slightly fussy. Got his pants and diaper and everything off and the sonographer asked hubby to hold Christian's legs because he was kicking.

Anyways, after a few moments, she said she couldn't get a good image and told us there was nothing she could do. Instead, she told us to go to the children's hospital in the city instead. She suggested that we go 'tonight' (it was already 6:50 pm our time here and getting past Christian's settling for supper and then bed time). 

During the time that he was slightly fussy, he had his binkie in but she was saying 'oh I know this doesn't hurt, etc'. which gave me the impression that she's never worked with children, especially toddlers but the fact it looked like she didn't try much before giving up made both hubby and I livid. We calmly said thank you and got the requesition form back that our doc gave us then headed out the door.

Was I being unreasonable? I don't know but I'm just really pissed off. One can't go directly to the children's hospital there anyways (have to make an appointment I think and goodness knows how long the waiting list is for that) and that travelling there is a bit of a trek from here.

I'm going to call the doctor tomorrow to see what other alternatives that we can try but hoping that I'll cool down after that point.


----------



## TheNewWife

Honestly, you'll probably be better off at the children's hospital where they are experienced with this kind of thing. I would be livid too as I think it's tough for the little kids to sit through something like that when they don't understand what's happening, and it's tough as a parent to watch it.

Call the doctor tomorrow and I think you'll probably feel better once you go somewhere that is experienced.

:hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

^^WSS :thumbup:


----------



## celine

Totally agreed with TNW - Not similiar but I had to go to a dentist last week for Gabriel cos he had hurt himself and we had to get the wound checked out and this guys was SO gentle, he tried to bargain with G to open his mouth, honestly after 5 mins I told the dentist "if you make him cry its ok I understand" he continued being so sweet and gentle that i took it into my own hands and told him Id hold G's hands down if it helps..seriously he was so gentle and understanding - thats the kind of people you need to be working with children


----------



## elly75

Thanks ladies. I gave the doctor's office a call because going to the children's hospital is really difficult to do (one can't really go just down there since they are a specialist type hospital -- I think the best in the country). I only got a voice message though and will call again on Monday to see if I can speak to someone.

In other news though, Christian took his first steps unaided on Friday! :dance: Apparently he was the talk of the daycare and everyone was really pleased with him. When we picked him up, the teacher mentioned that he walked and he toddled over to us with a grin on his face. Apparently the other two infants who they take care of walked around the same age so now all three can toddle (although Christian's still very unsure of himself). 

So proud of our little man!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay elly!!!! how proud you must be!!!! 

today was my b-day ladies and im so exhausted i barely enjoyed it :sleep:

last year at this time i was due to have a baby in a month. two birthdays in a row, hopefully i can have some wine next year on my bday, if im not preggo for once of course:dohh:


----------



## elly75

Happy belated birthday, Blessedmomma! :dance: :hug:


----------



## yourstruly10

Hi ladies. I am not a mom of two under two but I had a question and this seemed like the right place to ask it. My daughter is currently 2 months old and for the past few weeks I have been having the strongest desire to have another one soonish. I was just wondering how hard it is and would love to hear any stories(pro, cons) thanks.


----------



## elly75

Hello there, yourstruly10. :wave:

Personally I can't give any tips yet as the other little one has yet to arrive (due in February). I've heard various people say that it's wonderful as they'll be good friends, that we'll get over the diapers, teething, sleepless nights, etc. all in one shot. 

As for negatives, there are some. It can be harder to keep up with a little one plus a baby. I know that so far, with our little guy he's into so much and is learning how to walk on his own that we have to be one step behind (and in some cases in front) of him. Trying to do that while pregnant is tough -- for myself, I get winded and tired easily plus have some other medical issues so need to deal with those too. 

I remember for a while after Christian was born I wanted another little one right away but to be honest it's better to let your body try to get back to normal. However, you have do to what is best for you and your family. 

What does your OH think? With this pregnancy, I threw mine for a loop as we weren't 'trying' to have a little one right after Christian -- it just happened. We're not upset by it as we feel it's a blessing but looking at things in hindsight, we probably would have waited a bit later.


----------



## yourstruly10

Thank you so much elly75 for the responce. Im still not sure if its just my hormones playing around with my mind or not so im not acting on my feelings yet. OH says he would be happy waiting or happy having another one soonish so he's not much help in deciding lol. I do like the idea of getting over things around the same time and them being close in age and getting along well. my brother and i were only 3 years apart but we were still never very close. Anyways, Thank you again for the response.


----------



## TigerLady

I think everyone gets broody when their LOs are about that age. I happened to me with both my kids. :dohh:

There are pros and cons to doing it both ways. I would personally rather have them super close together (like mine are 13 months apart) rather than far apart (4 yrs or more). But I think about 2-2.5 years between them is ideal. :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

i have kind of experienced both. my girls were 19 mos apart, then i didnt have another til my son who is 7 and 8 yrs younger than my girls. and had another son who is 2 1/2 yrs younger than my first son. 

having my girls close together was kinda hard at first, but i think a newborn is kinda hard anyways. with the lack of sleep and all the extra energy they take, its just rough for a minute. but, my girls also potty trained together which made things a lot easier. they were 3 and 2 and wanted to go to the potty together, it really worked out great. they also got their first room together. i keep mine in our room for the first couple of years. at 1 1/2 my older daughter had her toddler bed in our room. then the younger one got one at about 1 1/2. when my youngest daughter was about 2 and my oldest was 3 i moved their toddler beds into their own room, they were so excited!

now that my boys are 2 1/2 years apart i cant do any of that with them together. my 3 year old is potty training and of course my 11 month old is much too young. my 3 year old is also moving into his own room, but he has to do it by himself. i think its more scary for him than exciting since he is alone. it makes me wish i would have had them closer. of course the next one will be here when my youngest is about 14-15 mos old, so they will probably do more things together. 

it seems easier for me to do things with them together, but that is what works best for our family dynamics. i could very easily see it being easier for some families to work on things one child at a time. you really have to think about the pros and cons of both and decide how you want your family to be i think.


----------



## Pippin

:hi: ladies, I'm cautiously back announcing I'm pregnant again!!!! :blush: :haha: Wish me luck this time!!!!

Due 24th July, Sam will be 23 months so still under two :haha:. We caught first time trying after the erpc, I feel incredibly lucky but also very nervous!!!!! Not feeling too attached to this one at the moment, I think it's my defence mechanism kicking in. I'm going to book a scan for 8 weeks if I get that far then I think I'll believe it. This pregnancy is much more like the one I had with Sam so I'm quietly hopeful. No MS yet but waiting for the 6 weeks to kick in. 

Got this, this morning so feeling brave, the 3+ is a day early too :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## blessedmomma

yay pippin!!!!!! welcome back!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Awww Pippin I am so pleased for you hun! xx


----------



## Pippin

Thanks ladies. Keeping it all crossed this time for a better outcome.


----------



## samzi

hey ladies how are we all?

huge congrats pippin :hugs: my 3+ on the digi was also a day early :D

ive got a private dating scan on the 7th dec, cant wait! Ive never gone for a private scan before so im doubly excited :haha:


----------



## TheNewWife

:wohoo: Pippin!! So glad to have you back. I knew it wouldn't take long. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fraggles

Pippin congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

Feels very weird to be back so quickly, the doctor said my husband and I should bottle our fertility and sell it :rofl: I have no symptoms really yet. Just like with my son but the last one was sick from 10dpo so I hope this is a good sign. I don't want the sickness of course but does get you thinking. I'm guessing my body is used to the hormone from before so maybe that's it. Fingers crossed anyway. Needless to say I'm not tempting fate with anything. Last time I bought a few maternity clothes from ebay and bras and stuff, this time I'm not getting anything until I see this baby reach 20 weeks!!! I was far to laid back last time and assumed it would all be ok which is why it floored me at the time. I'm much more prepared this time for the same thing to happen. I know I'll be upset but it won't be so much of a shock, god forbid it does of course. Anyway small ranting session over, positive thinking until proven otherwise...... PTUPO :rofl:

So nice to see some familiar faces/names. Don't really feel comfortable posting in first tri at the moment (as well as getting annoyed at some of the really stupid posts in there that really wind me up :dohh:) but I'm dipping my toe in occasionally and spending most of my time in groups which is nice.


----------



## blessedmomma

pippin- i wouldnt worry or compare too much. have been pregnant a total of 7 times (had 2 mc) and none of them have been the same. each pregnancy is as unique as the baby it makes! im sure everything will be ok this time. i know how you feel though. i had my 2 mc in a row and by the next pregnancy that turned out to be ok, it seemed like i was ready for things to go wrong for a while. took a minute to be comfortable with the pregnancy and feel assured everything was gonna be ok. :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Blessedmomma we never stop worrying do we. 

I have weird sharp pains which I'm thinking is a bit of round ligament pain but of course I'm freaking out quietly of course. It's a bit early for it but reading on the net lots of Mum's experience it early especially in second pregnancies. I had it with Sam but can't remember when :shrug:. Of course I instantly thought ectopic but it doesn't match the symptoms as well. I've had no sign of bleeding and my tests have gotten dark very quickly. Anyone else had it early this time round?


----------



## pinkclaire

I've had pgp pain since about 6 weeks this time it came on a lot quicker this time! Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

could even be implanting deeper. i had some early spotting and looked that up online. google sites said the baby could implant deeper and deeper for a couple of weeks


----------



## elly75

Pippin! Good to see you back hun. I'm keeping the fingers crossed for you. :)

I think blessedmomma is right about just implanting a bit deeper.

How is everyone doing? We're doing well here save for Christian having another cold (his cough sounds so junky though -- poor love).


----------



## blessedmomma

poor baby. my two little ones are just getting over the rotavirus. wasnt fun. they didnt have it as bad as most kids do so im very thankful for that. hope christian gets better really soon!


----------



## Pippin

Thanks ladies, it hasn't happened at all today so it must be something like that I guess. Here's hoping. :thumbup: Hormones a plenty though I've flipped my lid a fair few times today at work and home lol. All good in the end though.

We have colds too, boooo!


----------



## blessedmomma

pippin- do you know your due date yet? you might have said and i just missed it. 

my lil boys just got over rotavirus and now my hubby has a head cold. i told him to stay away for 7-14 days, lol!

edit: sorry just went back and found your due date....


----------



## samzi

My only everlasting symptom recently is being absolutely knackered every day as well as on and off nausea and tingly BB's and thats about it. How about everyone else?

2 weeks till my private scan - SO excited :happydance:


----------



## celine

One week til my first scan - hold me down im so nervous!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

samzi- how far along are you???

im actually good for a minute. 25 weeks today. past MOST of the ms and not yet big enough to be out of breath tying my shoes. a couple more weeks when i start 3rd tri though and its all over...


----------



## Pippin

I'm going to go for a scan too ad 8 weeks so 2 1/2 week to go :happydance:

Good luck to all those that have one coming up too.

Blessedmomma I remember hat feeling well of second tri bliss then getting walloped by third tri :rofl: I can't wait!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome back to the club, Pippin!!


----------



## jms895

Arggghh I am so knackered but cant sit still! :(

Full and bloatd too!


----------



## blessedmomma

Pippin said:


> I'm going to go for a scan too ad 8 weeks so 2 1/2 week to go :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to all those that have one coming up too.
> 
> Blessedmomma I remember hat feeling well of second tri bliss then getting walloped by third tri :rofl: I can't wait!!!

sooner than you think sweets!!!!


----------



## elly75

Pippin, updated the front page for ya. :)

Good luck with the scans, ladies! 

Still hearing Christian cough over the monitor the poor dear but it doesn't sound as bad as before. Sniffles are still there and he's still cranky (I think daycare is happy when he leaves. He's usually very easy going and such but when he's not feeling well, he's not fun to be around). I'm hoping that things will be much better by Saturday as we're off to a Christmas party. 

As for me, feeling a bit knackered but not too bad. I get worried though from time to time as this one isn't as active as Christian was when I was carrying him. She's been rather quiet today which has me a tad concerned but maybe just a lazy day. Felt her move a bit just before lunch.

We never stop worrying, huh?

All in all, ladies, try to take it easy and put your feet up. :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Elly I used to drink iced water when I was worried. That gets um moving. I understand though. 

Tiredness killing me too JMS at the moment so I'm with ya hon. These stretching pains have me worried of course. Half tempted to go for a cheeky quick scan next week but I must resist!


----------



## Pippin

Elly just realised you've gone into third tri :wohoo: congrats hon :yipee:


----------



## pinkclaire

Or orange juice always works for me! xx


----------



## Pippin

Just booked my scan for 2 weeks time, a little earlier than planned but I just can't wait :blush:


----------



## elly75

Hee hee Pippin (re: scan). I'm hoping it'll help set your mind at ease, sweetie.

Speaking of trimesters, that always had me confused! It seems when reading up on various sites or books, everyone has a different breakdown as to what weeks make up the trimesters!

Pinkclaire and Pippin: Thank you for the drink suggestions to get the little one moving! The ice water seems to be the drink of choice at the moment. Always feeling so thirsty!

Ladies, I hope that the tiredness fades soon and that you get some energy back! :hugs:


----------



## TheNewWife

I think the common division for 3rd tri is once you've reached 27 weeks, so you are definitely there elly! :hugs:

Only about 2 more weeks for me to go. :shock: I am getting a sweep on Monday (at 38+1) as they're hoping I'll go into labour a bit early due to gestational diabetes. I am keeping my fingers crossed. I'm SOOOO ready to not be pregnant anymore.


----------



## jms895

Good luck with the sweep hun!

Yep Elly - 27 weeks :)


----------



## Pippin

TheNewWife said:


> I think the common division for 3rd tri is once you've reached 27 weeks, so you are definitely there elly! :hugs:
> 
> Only about 2 more weeks for me to go. :shock: I am getting a sweep on Monday (at 38+1) as they're hoping I'll go into labour a bit early due to gestational diabetes. I am keeping my fingers crossed. I'm SOOOO ready to not be pregnant anymore.

Eeeeek so close! :happydance: hope the sweep works but I've heard many mixed reviews about them.


----------



## TheNewWife

Yeah - I had a sweep with Emma and it did virtually nothing. I'm not optimistic but am still keeping my fingers crossed!! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

good luck with the sweep! i have had it go both ways. only had it done with two of mine. the first one, i went into labor the next morning at 3am. the next one i had it done a couple of times. it didnt work at all and had to be induced at the hospital later. i have heard it only works if your very close to going into labor on your own anyways, but dont know if thats true for sure.


----------



## elly75

Good luck with the sweep, hun! :hugs:


----------



## MilosMommy7

:wave: hiii. never looked around, but i was tonight and saw this thread. i'm due with my second on may 6. a week after DS turns 18 mos. 
i hope i dont go crazy! lol


----------



## TheNewWife

Welcome, MilosMommy! :wave:


----------



## pinkclaire

Welcome :hi:

I'm due end of may with a 16 month age gap. Ekk is how I'm feeling at the mo! Lol xx


----------



## jms895

Morning!!!! We have loads of snow :)


----------



## elly75

Welcome, MilosMommy! :wave: I've added you to the front page.

JMS, how much snow did you get? We have a slight dusting over here but is it ever cold with the wind!


----------



## jms895

We got loads!!!! A good few inches and everywhere is white! Just nearly broke my neck in it tho out for a walk with little man :dohh:


----------



## TheNewWife

We had about 6 inches the other day - but most of it has melted away now, thankfully.


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome milosmommy!!!:wave:

i wish we had some snow here!!!


----------



## Pippin

We have no snow which I'm quite pleased about as it always grinds London to a halt!!

Hi and welcome milosmommy! :hi:


----------



## mum2be2011

jms895 said:


> We got loads!!!! A good few inches and everywhere is white! Just nearly broke my neck in it tho out for a walk with little man :dohh:

So jealous Jade :blush: we had a little dusting overnight and nothing since. It looked like someone had stood over the garden with a sieve and some flour or icing sugar. Little lady wasnt impressed when I told her there wasnt enough to go and play with :(


----------



## jms895

You may get some tonight hun?? x


----------



## mum2be2011

Fingers crossed Jade. Would love some snow. Did Caine have fun in the snow?


----------



## jms895

He liked it but he has a bit of a cough and cold and has been sleeping lots so we didnt stay out long and I think he wanted to come in the warm, his little cheeks were so red bless him, and his nose! He loved it in the sledge earlier this year in January! Thats when we had tonnes of snow! :) xx


----------



## Rebaby

Hello :wave: is it too late to join in? :flower:

We have one gorgeous boy who has just turned one and another on the way, due sometime in July which will make an approx 20 month age-gap.

We're having a bit of a confusing/stressful time at the minute having HCG levels taken and scans and things due to me having pain so as it stands we're just hoping that this little one (or, little ones) hang on in there so we can meet him/her/them (!) next summer!!!!

It would be great to get to know you all better (some of you i sort of know already as our LO's are similar ages :winkwink: )


----------



## MilosMommy7

thanks for the welcomes :)


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi and welcome rebaby. Fingers crossed everything is ok with your pregnancy and your Hcg levels continue to rise. Wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Fraggles

:hi: rebaby I remeber seeing you around when you had your last baby.


----------



## pinkclaire

And me rebury :hi:

Hope things get less stressful for you xx


----------



## elly75

Rebaby, welcome! :wave: Just let me know what date in July if you can and I can update the board accordingly.

Be careful out in that snow, ladies. Don't want anyone to get hurt. :(

Speaking of colds and such, little guy is almost over his but seems like his teeth are giving him some pain -- we fear it is the dreaded molars. :dohh: I think though he's given his cold to both hubby and I as we're both feeling pretty crummy. For him, it's mainly aches and pains. For me, I can barely swallow anything and feeling sore/tired all over. 

Is there anything that I can take save for the ibuprofin stuff? Been drinking tea with a bit of honey in it to help soothe the throat but that can only do so much.


----------



## vickie83

I'm so glad I found this thread! Hope it's OK to join in? 
Evie will be 12.5 months when this one is due and it's all a bit overwhelming!


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi and congrats Vicky xx


----------



## jms895

Congrats Vickie xx


----------



## vickie83

Thank you both. Forgot to say I'l be due mid-June, dating scan is on Friday :)


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome rebaby and vickie!:wave:


----------



## Pippin

:hi: vickie83

Goodness it's cold here brrrrrr, hope you areall wrapped up well today. x


----------



## jms895

Its freeeeeeeezing!


----------



## vickie83

We're going a bit stir crazy here, haven't been out since Wednesday coz of the snow. We've had a further 7" overnight too! The radio just keeps saying "this weather is set to continue" so I'm keeping everything crossed that we can make it to Newcastle for my dating scan on Friday! x


----------



## Rebaby

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies :hugs:

Had the first of what i'm sure will be many negative reactions yesterday from my aunty who first of all asked if Toby was wearing his pyjamas (he was wearing trousers with owls on and a long sleeved tee with a big owl on the front :shrug: ) then commented that his hair would be nice "if he were a girl" and then when my Grandma told her i was having another baby said "Oh no, not another one so soon?!" and started telling me exactly how hard it is going to be and how 3 years is a much better age gap?! :saywhat:

Anyway i felt remarkably calm and just let it wash over me. I don't understand people who feel the need to be so negative but she's like that about everything so i am going to try not to take it personally!

Off to the hospital for more hcg levels taking this afternoon and OH is on a training day so going to be taking Toby with me, hoping he won't cause too much mischief, he has been having some real tantrums lately that seem to come out of the blue, i'm turning into that mother you see and either judge or feel sorry for because of how loud her LO is yelling :blush:

Oooh almost forgot to say elly: my EDD according to my LMP is 20th July but i think i probably ov'd late and it is more likely to be towards the very end of July but i can let you know if/when it changes :flower:


----------



## elly75

Rebaby: Thank you hun. :flower:

Vickie: holy crow that is a lot of snow! Hopefully things will work out and that you'll be able to get to that scan on Friday.

As for the cold weather, I hope it snaps for you soon ladies and that it isn't so cold going forward. :hugs:


----------



## vickie83

Sorry about your aunty rebaby, some people! Good luck at the hospital, hope your little man is a good boy.
We've told close family but won't tell anyone else til after my scan. I can see there being quite a few "wow, you'll have your hands full" and "do you know what causes it?" comments. I need to get thinking about come-backs! x


----------



## elly75

We still get plenty of those comments, Vickie, but we just ignore them. :shrug:

I've added you to the front page and welcome btw. :wave:


----------



## pinkclaire

Rebaby, all my family have reacted oh no not again like its a bad thing! And as this thread proves, its not that uncommon!

Vicky, your only a couple of weeks behind me we'll have to keep each other updated! have you got a journal?

holy cow how much snow? We havent got much thank goodness, I dont mind when I have no plans but I really have to be at work this week and I will feel so guilty leaving if snow is planned in case I cant get back to pick James up?


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry rebaby. we have had our share of comments as well. i think a lot of people see children as being a burden. we see them as a gift and a blessing.


----------



## vickie83

I think ignoring the comments is a good option. My DH and I are very happy so other people can think what they like. Knowing you're going to have 2 tiny people to look after is a bit overwhelming and it's now that we need the support and encouragement, but never mind! :rolleyes:
Claire I don't have a journal, I'd be so useless at remembering to update it lol. I will come and stalk yours though :haha:


----------



## Pippin

I haven't told anyone about this one except parents and siblings. I told so many people about the one we lost and got some rather mixed reactions the worst being from my Mum, that hurt, although she's over the moon about this one :saywhat:! It's only an extra three months. I might tell more once we see a heartbeat but we'll see. I just want to ignore the negative comments. We have our reasons for wanting one 2 years apart so that's all that matters. :thumbup:


----------



## TheNewWife

Well I will let you all know how it goes with 2 little ones! :rofl: We get lots of comments about how busy we will be and how difficult it will be at first, but thankfully most people have been quite positive. I think I've just ignored the rest. :roll:


----------



## sarahchops86

hey can I join please? I'm sarah, my first was born july 20th 2010 and this one is due 4th August 2011 :):) making a gap of 12 months 2 weeks x


----------



## vickie83

Wow it's getting close for you now NewWife :happydance:
:hi: Sarah, congrats! Our Lo's will have the same sort of gap :thumbup: (I think my actual EDD's will be 1 year and a couple of days apart but I was induced 15 days early with Evie) Hope you have a H&H 9 months :flower:
Hope everyone is managing to keep warm today, we're on day 6 of being stuck in the house. I was praying we'd make it over the road to baby signing this morning but it's cancelled due to _more_ snow :growlmad:


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats sarah!!! and welcome!!!

my first two are about 19 months apart and everyone told me how rough i would have it. it actually wasnt as bad as everyone said. it was only overwhelming when the older one woke up at night, which was rare. or when they were sick, which was rare too. after experiencing that, im not gonna worry about these last two being 14-15 months apart. i know there will be rough times, but it wont be so bad. and there is rough times just having a new baby anyways. i know i will get through it and it wont last forever. one day at a time...

we always ignored the comments too. i mean there is no sense in arguing or getting upset. your the one who will be raising these children. you will have enough love for both of them and anymore that come along, and thats all that really matters.


----------



## Ivoryapril

Hello! My son is almost 7 months and i just got a :bfp: due about 11th august i think, will be a 15 month gap x


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats and welcome ivoryapril!!!!


----------



## baby09

Hi ladies x just found out about 3hrs ago I'm expecting baby no. 2! My daughter is almost 1! Feeling very nervous but so happy :cloud9: xxx


----------



## jms895

Congratulations! x


----------



## mumzy2be<3

lmao !!! i must be the only one that had this second pregnany planned im 7 weeks and 4 days and my son is 13 weeks old so just 3 months old my son will be 10-11 months old when this bubby is born ! where very excited and not scared at all


----------



## Pippin

mumzy2be<3 said:


> lmao !!! i must be the only one that had this second pregnany planned im 7 weeks and 4 days and my son is 13 weeks old so just 3 months old my son will be 10-11 months old when this bubby is born ! where very excited and not scared at all

Wow, you're a special kind of lady :thumbup: I was such a wimp in those early months :rofl: DH and I couldn't even get close to dtd until 6 months :rofl: :blush: 

Congratulations :hi:



baby09 said:


> Hi ladies x just found out about 3hrs ago I'm expecting baby no. 2! My daughter is almost 1! Feeling very nervous but so happy :cloud9: xxx

Congratulations :hi:



Ivoryapril said:


> Hello! My son is almost 7 months and i just got a :bfp: due about 11th august i think, will be a 15 month gap x

Congratulations :hi:


----------



## My4thmiracle

Hi all, I'm pregnant with my 4th child, my eldest is 17, 8, and 17 months, I'm almost 10 weeks and as you can see it's the first time I will have had 2 little ones close together. Its yet to be confirmed that I am carrying just the one as a few weeks ago I had early scan and the woman thought she spotted 2 sacs, I only seen the one baby but I will fine out on 13th. I'm nervous lol


----------



## Eternal

Can you add me please? I am due July 26th and will have a 19 month gap


----------



## baby09

Think I'm due about 10th august so will have 20month age gap :thumbup: xx


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome baby 09, my 4thmiracle, eternal, and mumzy2be<3!!!! and congratulations to you all!!!! :happydance:

we actually did plan this one. he will be our 5th. we started trying when my last was 5 months old, and worked first time:thumbup:

i actually come from a huge family. my mom grew up in a family of 8 kids and my dad had 11, so my 5 arent odd at all. and i grew up with 4 of us, would have been 10, but my mom mc a lot. my hubby comes from 4 too.

mumzy2be<3- i have cousins that are 11 months apart. they will be very close siblings thats for sure!:flower:


----------



## vickie83

Congratulations baby 09, my 4thmiracle, eternal, and mumzy2be<3!
I think the assumption that you're the only one who planned your pregnancy is a bit of a leap to make mumzy2be. Just because some of us are overwhelmed or a bit anxious about the realities of having 2 babies or being pregnant with a LO to look after doesn't mean they're unplanned.


----------



## Aunty E

mumzy2be<3 said:


> lmao !!! i must be the only one that had this second pregnany planned

 
hahahahahahaha! This one was planned like a military operation, and I think a lot of the others were too ;)


----------



## elly75

Holy mittens I have a lot of updating to do. Hello to all the new folks and I'll work on updating the front page.

Sorry for being so quiet as of late. This cold is hitting our family pretty hard as both hubby and I are feeling rather cruddy. Little guy has gotten over his though! Now the goal is to try and not to give the cold back to him. :rofl:

*edit:* Front page now updated but mumzy2b<3 and my4thmiracle, could you let me know when you can as to your due date? Right now I'm guestimating based on the information in the tickers.


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry to hear your feeling bad Elly, look after yourself :hugs:

Ours was very much planned as well :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is well and welcome and congratulations to all the newbies xx


----------



## jojo2605

Hi all! :wave:

I feel like a new member as it's been weeks since I've been on here - seroiusly, way too long!! 

It was a semi-conscious thing though if I'm honest. We've had a busy few weeks one way or another. Sam had his 7th and final (for a few years hopefully) operation on 8th November to reverse his colostomy. I've also found it a bit of a struggle if I'm honest being pregnant and looking after young and very demanding child! Tired doesn't quite describe how I've felt, although I'm sure you're all in pretty much the same boat!! 
Sam has been teething as well on top of everything and has decided to revert back to newborn-style sleeping patterns which isn't helping at all!! Tired unsettled baby at night and whingy, clingy, tired baby by day! Happy days! 

Now... firstly, I have spotted on returning that Pippin you're back!! HUGE congratulations to you hun, I'm SO happy for you!! :happydance: 

Hello to everyone else who I haven't actually spoken to yet! I'll promise I'll be on here a lot more from now on!! 

xxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

jojo- im with ya! my 11 mo old has been doing the same thing with sleep. he wants to nap every 1-2 hrs during the day but only sleeps about 30 mins if i let him nap that often. so have to keep him up very cranky and clingy all the while. not sleeping good at night either:nope: very much trying to revert back to sleeping like a newborn :dohh:

it started when he was teething. then he got the rotavirus and was really sick. now he has a cold and is so stuffy and runny, im sure achy too, that he still isnt sleeping well. on top of that he is STILL teething and he likes to grow his teeth two at a time so its extra rough for him. between getting over being sick myself, taking care of sick hubby, sick 3 yr old, and sick/teething infant, being 6 months pregnant..... im exhausted!:sleep:

thank God my girls havent gotten sick! hope i didnt speak too soon on that!!!i have no energy left for them to catch anything:grr:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Found out this afternoon, I am team :pink:

Here is Miss Anberlin Olivia Blaire
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## blessedmomma

awwww- congrats brandi!!!! she is a cutie:happydance:


----------



## pinkclaire

Congrats!

My nearly 10 month old is doing the same thing, do you think its the cold weather? x


----------



## elly75

Congrats, Brandi!
Our little guy has done the same thing to a degree (night waking when normally sleeping through). However with him, he's starting to throw tantrums which can be exhausting and tends to throw things.


----------



## vickie83

Hope you're feeling better soon Elly.

Aww poor Sam, hope the tooth breaks through soon, bless him.

Blessedmomma no wonder you're exhausted! Look after yourself and hope all the poorly people get well soon.

Congratulations Brandi! 

Everything went fine with my scan today, I'm 12+6, due 11th June :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for good scan vickie!!!

i was due june 10th with my 3 year old. he had to be induced on june 21st!!! hope that doesnt happen to you, it was so hot. i was miserable 9 months pregnant during the summer. thought that pregnancy would never end, lol!


----------



## vickie83

Oh no, I can only imagine how awful that must have been for you! Good job they're worth the wait huh?
Evie's EDD was 12th June but I was induced early and she arrived 30th May. I know it might be a case of the grass being greener but think I'd rather go over and have a spontaneous labour than have another early induction!


----------



## pinkclaire

Good news on your scan Vicky xx


----------



## Pippin

BrandiCanucks said:


> Found out this afternoon, I am team :pink:
> 
> Here is Miss Anberlin Olivia Blaire

Congratulations hon :yipee: :pink:



Aunty E said:


> mumzy2be<3 said:
> 
> 
> lmao !!! i must be the only one that had this second pregnany planned
> 
> 
> hahahahahahaha! This one was planned like a military operation, and I think a lot of the others were too ;)Click to expand...

:rofl: Same here. The one I lost was unplanned but this one definitely wasn't :rofl: just lucky it happened first time.



vickie83 said:


> Everything went fine with my scan today, I'm 12+6, due 11th June :happydance:

Fabulous hon :thumbup:


----------



## Rebaby

Glad to hear the scan went well Vickie :thumbup:

I'm another one for who number 2 was very much planned (came off the pill mid September, hoping for a summer 2011 baby :D ) 

I am also with those of you having a bit of a nightmare with toddlers and sleep (or rather- lack of it!) the only way Toby will sleep during the night at the minute seems to be lying across one of us, and even then, if we move just a fraction of an inch to adjust ourselves/make ourselves more comfortable/scratch our noses etc that's it- he is wide awake and ANGRY! :dohh:

I'm no longer having HCG levels taken every 48 hours since two scans have pretty much ruled out the possibility of a hidden ectopic, so just awaiting our re-scan on Tuesday morning to find out what is going on in there. The Dr in EPU i spoke with most recently was perfectly nice but quite negative and seemed to want to prepare me for the worst (i.e. miscarrying both) but did admit that if one of the twins is a 'failing pregnancy' while the other one is progressing it would explain my rising but not doubling HCG...so i guess we'll see :huh:


----------



## vickie83

Keeping everything crossed for you rebaby. I had a bleed with Evie and was told "expect the worse but hope for the best." It was the longest 2 weeks of my entire life waiting for the re-scan. I'm hoping for a happy outcome for you x


----------



## blessedmomma

rebaby- i hope everything turns out ok. i had a bleed when i was pregnant with my 3 year old. i didnt even know i was pregnant at the time and it was bad enough i thought it was af. found out later it was implantation bleeding. with this pregnancy i had spotting for a few weeks. they did hcg and finally scans. found out i had a bleed at the implantation site. they told me it was fairly common and i would probably bleed some out and absorb the rest. at my later scans it was all gone. i looked it up online and it said as long as it was gone before 2nd and 3rd tri it wasnt an issue. i think it was called a subchorionic hematoma. ??? probably spelled that wrong. 

anyways, my hcg levels were very high and were tripling. they thought i had twins too but it was just one. i found out that each pregnancy is so different that they really cant compare. the rate of change varies so widely that they cant say whats normal for each woman or each pregnancy for that matter. so try to remain positive no matter what your told! :hugs:


----------



## elly75

Keeping fingers crossed for you, rebaby. :hugs:


----------



## elly75

Woohoo Vickie! :)


----------



## Fraggles

Been a while since I posted, im exhausted trying to chase around after a 13 month old and being ready to pop. Sleeping here seems non existent too. Being a single pregnant mummy to an active child is wearing me out somewhat.

Rebaby I had a suspected ectopic and slow rising levels but here I am 35 weeks pregnant. Will keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## vickie83

I have some questions that those of you who are further on can hopefully answer :flower:
Did your boobs start leaking sooner this time around?
Those of you planning to BF do you worry how you'll manage to pacify the older child whilst the newborn is nursing? I never BF Evie but want to try it this time but everybody keeps telling me how time consuming it is :shrug:


----------



## TheNewWife

vickie83 said:


> I have some questions that those of you who are further on can hopefully answer :flower:
> Did your boobs start leaking sooner this time around?

Mine haven't started leaking at all and I am 39 weeks tomorrow.



vickie83 said:

> Those of you planning to BF do you worry how you'll manage to pacify the older child whilst the newborn is nursing? I never BF Evie but want to try it this time but everybody keeps telling me how time consuming it is :shrug:

Yes! I worry about it all the time!! Unfortunately I have no solution for it yet. :dohh: Emma nursed for 45 minutes at a time ... so I have no idea what I will do with her while the baby is nursing, if she goes for marathon sessions like that. I suppose we'll sort it all out in the next week or two though.


----------



## blessedmomma

mine arent leaking. but did start early with a couple of my pregnancies. dont have a clue what makes them start early???

i am not able to BF but i do rock and bottle feed my babies. they are never laid down with a bottle propped up. so i do think about how this is all gonna work out. all my other ones were off the bottle by the next baby. my 11 month old of course is too young still and sometimes he rocks and eats for an hour to an hour and a half!!! have no idea how its gonna work out rocking and feeding a newborn every two hours along with all of this??:shrug: let me know if you come up with any wonderful ideas, lol!


----------



## vickie83

Good luck NewWife I'll be waiting to hear how you work it!
Melissa we still do the same with Evie. She still naps on me too so I really need to get her used to lying down to nap.


----------



## blessedmomma

well, i usually lay him down to nap, but while he is eating and falling asleep i hold him and usually rock him. sometimes he just wants to eat and cuddle though for an hour or more before he actually falls asleep. im hoping i can come up with something before the next one gets here in march. i dont want to prop a bottle up on the next one either. its important to me to bond with them while bottle-feeding since i cant breast-feed. hopefully i can start to break my 11 month old off the bottle shortly before the next baby. he will be 14-15 months old.

vickie- when mine was 6 months old like your little girl, who is adorable by the way- love the pics, he would still take his naps on me too. and even was still in his sling napping alot. i kinda miss it, but had to start laying him down when the morning sickness really started kicking in.


----------



## vickie83

Thank you. I think so but I'll admit to being slightly biased lol.
Will he not take a beaker and feed himself? 
I really do need to start lying Evie down but I love having her near. I imagine it will start getting uncomfy as my bump grows though lol x


----------



## blessedmomma

he holds his bottle when he is rocking but i never let him run around with a bottle, or even lay down and feed himself or prop one up. that is my time with my babies, their dad even hardly ever feeds them. they might as well be breastfed in that sense, just different accessories, lol . i have learned from watching other people that if you let them run around with it sometimes they are harder to break off the bottle. i dont even ever put anything in their bottles but formula. when they have milk, water, or juice i give it to them in a sippy cup. that way there is no confusion. mine have been really easy to get off the bottle that way.

not that i think there is anything wrong with laying them down with a bottle, a lot of my friends do it. and if its what works for mom and baby then its whats best for them. its just not my personal preference and what works best for me.


----------



## elly75

I haven't started leaking yet with this one but never really leaked when I was carrying Christian though either. I was never able to BF him although I hope to with this one but fear will be the same result. If it is, so be it and as long as this little one is happy and healthy I don't mind as that's all that matters.

We started getting some snow here today and the roads are covered! :D It isn't a heck of a lot for which I'm happy about but it puts things in a wintery Christmassy sort of mood. We even put up the tree today (to which Christian helped -- by tossing around some plastic bulbs). After putting up the tree, he wanted a cuddle and saw him with the 'seven mile stare' look so put him down for a nap while he was still awake.


----------



## Fraggles

vickie83 said:


> I have some questions that those of you who are further on can hopefully answer :flower:
> Did your boobs start leaking sooner this time around?
> Those of you planning to BF do you worry how you'll manage to pacify the older child whilst the newborn is nursing? I never BF Evie but want to try it this time but everybody keeps telling me how time consuming it is :shrug:

:hi: I BF my last child and only stopped once I got to about 28 weeks pregnant this time. Only stopped as LO self weaned. Anyway he now has milk in a bottle but wont hold it :dohh: I find making bottles more time consuming than BFing. Granted BFing took a longer time at first as he would feed for up to 45 minutes at a time and I expressed lots to get a store up in the freezer, but after we had got established feeding became quicker and was so much faster than faffing making bottles, sterilising things.

I think this time he might be jealous as he as started asking for boobie again but LO sleeps through and is pretty structured on what he does at certain times.

Ive also never leaked. Not a drop came last time until after the birth and ive had no leaking this time.

Sorry thats so long hope it helps in some way.


----------



## MilosMommy7

lately i've been thinking about how scared i am to have a newborn with an 18month old. my SO works 2nd shift. so he's gone all day and i'll have both kids all by myself. i hope i dont go crazy :(


----------



## Fraggles

Im single so definitely get the worrying about managing thing!


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks for your reply Fraggles, I was wondering the same thing as Vicky.

I've just stopped BF James this week, my milk has completely dried up :-( not sure if its pregnancy or what but I suppose 10 months is quite an achievement anyway!

I'm panicking to, my hubby is in the forces and is away around the birth, plus when hes here hes crap anyway! :haha:


----------



## Aunty E

Mogling is quite happy to take a bottle while propped up on a cushion, so I'm not anticipating any difficulty feeding two at once. I'll BF again with this one, as it's so much easier when they're tiny, and if Mog wants to have a go again, I'll let her, I have two bbs after all. She's always been a speedy eater though, bottles and solids are disposed of in around five minutes. She gets that from me ;)


----------



## vickie83

Wow Fraggles, you're very brave! But what an achievement it'll be to bring up 2 LO's by yourself! Thanks for your reply to my question too, it's helped reassure me somewhat :flower:
Hope your DH makes it back in time for the birth Claire. Well done on reaching 10 months! 
Rebaby lots of luck for tomorrow hun.


----------



## blessedmomma

its good to hear some ladies have the same concerns as me. im sooo thankful this thread is here! you ladies are great!!!!

i feel like one way or another it will work out and i sway between thinking everything will be ok, to oh my what am i going to do, lol!

its kinda crazy that even though each of us have our own way of doing things, we still have some of the same issues in our heads 

:hugs: to you all!!!!!


----------



## Pippin

:hi: ladies, so much to catch up on.

Firstly *rebaby* keeping fingers, toes, legs, arms you name it crossed for you for tomorrow, I hope you see two little heartbeat thumping away.

*vickie83* I did get a tiny bit of something come out of boobs with the pregnancy I lost but I was squeezing them :blush: haven't tried with this one but boobs are much more sensitive this time round so haven't felt like doing it. I BF for 10 months, we both came to a natural end but I was planning to go for a year. I'll BF this one too but Sam is very good at playing by himself or sitting beside me reading/flicking through books so hopefully it'll be the same. He'll be two so hoping we can do some crafty things at the table while I feed. I'm sure we'll all get a routine to be honest. We'll have to I suppose :haha: :dohh: :wacko:

*TNW*, I'm waiting for that FB status that says, "here we go". So looking forward to seeing the pictures and hearing what it's like holding a new born again.

As for sleeping Sam is so good, I started giving a bottle at night around 9 months and he gulps it down, I lay him in his cot and he sleeps till 5:30 (bad day) - 6:30 (good day). I hope he stays the same as I can cope with that. I plan to co-sleep for the first 8 weeks like I did with Sam so I should be rested too. I found trying to put him in a MB was hard so I gave up in the end and moved him to his big cot at 8 weeks for a bit of the night till he went the whole night in it.


----------



## samzi

Ive got my private dating scan tomorrow - so nervous!


----------



## TheNewWife

Pippin said:


> TNW, I'm waiting for that FB status that says, "here we go". So looking forward to seeing the pictures and hearing what it's like holding a new born again.


Looks like you'll be waiting at least one more week. :hissy: The doctor doesn't think she'll come this week and they've book a prostaglandin induction for the 12th. Sigh. Oh well, I am determined to do everything I can to get it going early, and also enjoy my one-on-one time with Emma this week. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

tnw- at least you know an end date to it!!! im so excited for you! you're about to be a very busy mommy:hug: i had an induction date with my last one and my water broke at 2:30pm the day before.

rebaby- hoping everything will be ok. will be waiting to hear.....

samzi- good luck on scan!!


----------



## elly75

TNW, I have to agree with blessed on the fact that you know of an end date to it. However, it does suck that you'll have to wait another week.

I join Pippin's sentiments about wanting to hear what it's like to hold a newborn again and to see pictures! :)

Samzi, good luck on the scan hun! 

More snow up this way but not enough to be snowed in. It was funny though to see all the snow where I live then travel to work where there isn't as much. When I mention snow, people end up thinking we live in the snowbelt region (way further up north).


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks for thinking of me :hugs:

Unfortunately we're still in limbo :dohh:

Both sacs have grown but not quite as much as they ought to have done in the space of a week. There appears to be something in the slightly smaller one, but it's not clear and the sonographer didn't feel she could define it :shrug:

The area of bleed is still there in my uterus and remains unchanged. The sonographer was quite positive saying that the sacs aren't yet at the size where there SHOULD DEFINITELY be something in them (i.e. yolk sac or fetal pole) and said it's still early days (i am 8 weeks pregnant tomorrow by LMP but likely to be not quite as far on as that. I definitely must be at LEAST 6 weeks pregnant though because i got a bfp on 9th November :shrug: )

The nurse in EPU was much less positive though (which i understand) and said she felt we were heading towards miscarriage but as all pregnancies are precious we should give this one chance to develop so we have another re-scan in one week.

I can't believe we have another week to wait for answers, it feels like this has been going on for eternity now :cry:

Apologies if i am not around on this thread much in the next week, i think i will have to try and busy myself and put it all out of my mind in order to remain sane! Epu are signing me off work for the next 2 weeks though as they think by then we should have a conclusion one way or the other.

Thanks again ladies :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

rebaby- praying for you!!


----------



## Pippin

*Rebaby* sorry you aren't get the answers we all are wishing for. I hope they are just slow at developing. I've heard many suddenly catch up so don't lose faith just yet Do lots of nice things and enjoy playing with you son on the time off you have. Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies. 
How are you all? I have just seen this thread... 

I have a 19 month old at the moment (Layla) and i am currently 31 weeks pregnant with a boy... i am terrified about having 2 under 2!!! Please tell me that everything is going to be ok lol........ i am super nervous about everything....


----------



## TheNewWife

Sorry to hear that, Rebaby :( I agree with the nurse though and will keep you in my thoughts! I've miscarried so I know how devastating that is. :(

Welcome mummy to be! :wave: Just watch me make all of the mistakes first and you'll be fine. :rofl:


----------



## elly75

Rebaby, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hun and hopefully you'll get some good news soon. :hugs:

Welcome mummy to be! :wave:


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome mummy to be :hi:


----------



## Fraggles

:hi: mummy to be

Off to find out if its section or vbac today.


----------



## vickie83

TNW hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long!
Sorry to hear that Rebaby, keeping everything crossed for you.
Welcome mummy to be, congratulations!
Hope your appointment went OK Fraggles.
Hi to everyone else.
I've been busy finishing the last of my Christmas shopping and getting everything wrapped. I'm so excited about Evie's First Christmas, though I know she won't be at all bothered lol x


----------



## Pippin

mummy to be said:


> Hello ladies.
> How are you all? I have just seen this thread...
> 
> I have a 19 month old at the moment (Layla) and i am currently 31 weeks pregnant with a boy... i am terrified about having 2 under 2!!! Please tell me that everything is going to be ok lol........ i am super nervous about everything....

:hi: welcome. I'm worried to but I we'll be fine. :thumbup: not long for you now, very exciting. I think you're daughter will be the same age as my son when this one is born so you'll have to give me tips! :winkwink:


----------



## jojo2605

Hi ladies 

Rebaby - I hope this week doesn't drag too much for you hun and that you have some good news at the end of it :hugs:

With regards to boob leakage; I had some at 24 weeks, but I think it was brought on by leaving Sam for the first time at the hospital with his dad to get a night's sleep at home (I've never left him after his operations before) & I hated it, was crying and just miserable for the night... think it kinda stimulated things in my boobies a little!! Hehe. And yeah definitely earlier than last time, I think with Sam it was about 34 weeks before anything came out.

Had a growth scan today (Sam was only tiny so they're just checking this one is ok) and everything is fine! Little one is breech though, plenty of time for that to change though!

Hope everyone is doing ok and not being driven too mad by grumpy/teething/active/non-sleeping toddlers!!!


----------



## samzi

So sorry rebaby :hugs:

AFM - i had my scan yday and all is good! Hb seen and my dates are spot on :yipee:


----------



## mum2be2011

Just noticed your ticker Pippin. Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hope everything goes ok and you get to see a nice, strong healthy heartbeat :)

Rebaby - sorry your scan didnt give you any clearer answers. Hopefully scan next week will show more, fingers crossed for you. Hope this week doesnt drag for you. Will be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## elly75

Samzi, that's wonderful news! :dance:

Fraggles, I hope the appointment went well hun :)


----------



## Fraggles

Morning all

Section to be booked will be possibly before New Year but im hoping for after

Good luck for your scan Pippin


----------



## Pippin

samzi said:


> So sorry rebaby :hugs:
> 
> AFM - i had my scan yday and all is good! Hb seen and my dates are spot on :yipee:

Fab news hon, congratulations.

I feel so sick today and last night was horrendous. I wish I could just be sick and get it over with! At least it's a good sign though.

How many of you showed really early? It's getting a bit obvious now :wacko: I'm having trouble hiding it but I could just be paranoid!

7PM tonight is crunch time, I'll update when I get back.


----------



## Fraggles

I dont think I propally showed until 16 weeks.I think thats when I realised my bump was making an attempt to escape my normal jeans. I showed much fast last time.


----------



## Aunty E

Aw :( worried mommies on this thread. I really hope everything works out for you Rebaby. I've been very lucky with both my early scans, there was an obvious baby with an obvious heartbeat, so I got reassured very quickly. Mind you, I could find this one's heartbeat by ten weeks, so that helped too ;) Loving this whole anterior placenta :)

Having the cr*p kicked out of me again by Teddy, the reassurance is lovely, and he's not quite big enough to actually hurt me yet, apart from the odd kick in the cervix, which is a bit uncomfortable. He rolls a lot though, especially at night. 

OH and I BD'd for the first time in a while a couple of nights ago, OH was really nervous about the bump, which was odd as last time we carried on merrily shagging until the day before Mog was born, with no real attempt at accomodating the bump, it didn't seem to get in the way. This time, I feel bigger, and the bump goes hard a lot more often, which makes it more obvious, and it is more tricky. Odd how things can be completely different in two pregnancies. Heartburn makes it a bit tricky too, as lying down can make me feel a bit sick, not good when you're trying to create an atmosphere ;) so anyway, we worked it out and it was fun, but I suspect we won't be having a third tri libido resurrection like last time. Oh well. Plenty of time for that after the baby.


----------



## Pippin

Well........*WE HAVE LIFE*!!!!! Measured ahead at 8 weeks, baby had lovely strong HB seen and heard, so relieved I almost broke out sobbing on the table. Started off with an external but I hadn't drunk enough so we did an internal and had a good look around. Came from the right ovary, said it was all very healthy in there and nothing to worry about. Gave me a little picture too so I'm over the moon!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







scan 8 weeks.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mum2be2011

That's fantastic news pippin. What a relief for you. Now hopefully you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy. Not long till your dating scan :)


----------



## Pippin

Thanks, haven't heard from MW let alone hospital so hoping they haven't lost my application. Going to chase them up tomorrow. 

Tired so sleep for me :sleep:


----------



## samzi

wow pippin, great pic :hugs:


----------



## elly75

That is wonderful, Pippin! :hugs:

Hopefully that it can be after the new year, Fraggles. That way you can enjoy the holiday season a bit more. 

As for showing, I think I started showing around 13 weeks or so. 

Little one is moving around a lot and we were joking around at one point about the 'alien' effect (seeing your stomach move as the baby's moving around, etc). One of the guys at work tends to ask as to how the 'alien' is doing to which I just shrug it off as I know he's just teasing me -- he has two little girls of his own.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay pippin!!!!!!

fraggles i hope it goes like you want :hugs:


----------



## MiissDior

Aug 15th - 
18mth Age Gap
​


----------



## samzi

9 weeks today :yipee:


----------



## Rebaby

Aww Pippin, what a lovely scan pic- so pleased for you :D


----------



## Fraggles

Morning ladies

Pippin great picture hun and massive congrats and :hugs:

Im happy I got my section date (unless baby comes earlier) so I can enjoy the holiday season.

Eeeeeek 2 with a 14 month gap is scary but im sure i'll cope.

Im thinking I need to get a gift from baby to give to my LO but not sure what to get. Any ideas?


----------



## vickie83

Wow great news Pippin!
Fraggles, you'll be a great mummy to 2. Is your LO a boy or a girl? If a girl what about a dolly and pram/ accessories so she can be just like mummy looking after baby. If a boy what about a fully dressed bear from Build A Bear with a message and everything? 
Congrats and welcome MiisDior x


----------



## blessedmomma

yay samzi!

fraggles- mine will be about 14 mos apart too. kinda scary for me too. my sis and i were 14 mos apart and we grew up really close, did everything together so hopefully thats how things go.

vicki- those are good ideas! how are you hun?

welcome missdior!


----------



## Fraggles

vickie83 said:


> Wow great news Pippin!
> Fraggles, you'll be a great mummy to 2. Is your LO a boy or a girl? If a girl what about a dolly and pram/ accessories so she can be just like mummy looking after baby. If a boy what about a fully dressed bear from Build A Bear with a message and everything? x

Im a boy maker :haha: I did wonder whether to get a new teddy and he's obsessed with them.


----------



## vickie83

blessedmomma said:


> vicki- those are good ideas! how are you hun?

I'm seriously sleep deprived but otherwise good thanks, how're you? x


----------



## blessedmomma

vicki- oh im sorry hun! i actually got a decent nights sleep last night, first time in a long time. 

:hugs: hope you get some sleep soon!


----------



## vickie83

Yay for a full night's sleep :happydance: I don't know why she's started waking so much, if I offer her milk she takes very little so I know she's not hungry, she's not cold... her naps through the day were terrible too (cat naps totalling about an hour) so these past 2 days I've put her down in her cot and napped with her :blush:


----------



## blessedmomma

i would do the same thing. whatever it takes to get through it.

maybe she is growing or having growing pains??? could be teething too. my girls started that early. my boys were much later. or maybe she is getting sick?? could be a lot of things. i hope you get an answer soon and get her sleeping good again!


----------



## vickie83

Thanks lovely, me too. I did assume she was getting her third tooth but there's no symptoms apart from waking every hour :coffee:


----------



## blessedmomma

my girls were that way. they would lose a little sleep and be a bit cranky. then i would notice a tooth a week later.

my boys get full blown symptoms. runny noses, drooly, diarrhea, sometimes even temps. dont want to sleep, very cranky, you name it, barely eat, etc etc etc.


----------



## Fraggles

blessedmomma said:


> my girls were that way. they would lose a little sleep and be a bit cranky. then i would notice a tooth a week later.
> 
> my boys get full blown symptoms. runny noses, drooly, diarrhea, sometimes even temps. dont want to sleep, very cranky, you name it, barely eat, etc etc etc.

:rofl: thats men and boys for you, they learn the im sooooo poorly very early on.


----------



## blessedmomma

Fraggles said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> my girls were that way. they would lose a little sleep and be a bit cranky. then i would notice a tooth a week later.
> 
> my boys get full blown symptoms. runny noses, drooly, diarrhea, sometimes even temps. dont want to sleep, very cranky, you name it, barely eat, etc etc etc.
> 
> :rofl: thats men and boys for you, they learn the im sooooo poorly very early on.Click to expand...

thats exactly what i told their dad! :headspin:


----------



## vickie83

blessedmomma said:


> i would do the same thing. whatever it takes to get through it.
> 
> maybe she is growing or having growing pains??? could be teething too. my girls started that early. my boys were much later. or maybe she is getting sick?? could be a lot of things. i hope you get an answer soon and get her sleeping good again!




Fraggles said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> my girls were that way. they would lose a little sleep and be a bit cranky. then i would notice a tooth a week later.
> 
> my boys get full blown symptoms. runny noses, drooly, diarrhea, sometimes even temps. dont want to sleep, very cranky, you name it, barely eat, etc etc etc.
> 
> :rofl: thats men and boys for you, they learn the im sooooo poorly very early on.Click to expand...

LMAO :haha:


----------



## elly75

Oh my goodness you ladies are terrible! (I agree with you though :haha:)

Welcome, MiiDior! :welcome: I'll add you to the front page.

Fraggles, do you know your date? I can add you to the front page too.

Vickie, I hope you get some decent sleep soon (same for Evie). 

Sleep's been not too bad as of late but last night was a little rough. Woke up on and off since about 4 am and started to get things moving along at about 6:30 am. Multiple factors involved but oh well. :shrug:

Christian's latest word is 'baby' and he's pointing at pictures of babies, etc. Where he picked up the word from, I'm not too sure but oh man. :rofl:


----------



## TheNewWife

Quick update from me: I've had 2 days of show and contractions but leading to nothing. Will be induced Sunday morning if nothing happens before then. I'll let you know when she arrives. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Fraggles

elly75 im keeping my date a secret, only 1 friend and family know the date. :winkwink:

Will be a 14 month gap with 2 boys though :cloud9:

Morning all, gosh so tired, LO wouldn' sleep till gone 9pm last night (teething is bad) and up before 6. He was throwing teddies at me from his cot to wake me up :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Fraggles

TheNewWife said:


> Quick update from me: I've had 2 days of show and contractions but leading to nothing. Will be induced Sunday morning if nothing happens before then. I'll let you know when she arrives.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!

Good luck :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay tnw!!!!! not long now then!!!!

fraggles and vicki- hope there is more sleep in your home soon!

elly- too cute. my 3 yr old has been rubbing my tummy asking about his baby. my 11 mo old still has no clue but we give him a doll to play with of my dd and he hugs it and kisses it.

hope everyone is having a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## MilosMommy7

my DS smacks my belly! but he's only 13mos so he doesnt know anything about a baby coming.


----------



## elly75

TNW, good luck hun! :hugs: Keeping you in my thoughts. 

Fraggles, no problem! I'll update the front page with that information instead. Thank you :)


----------



## Fraggles

MilosMommy7 said:


> my DS smacks my belly! but he's only 13mos so he doesnt know anything about a baby coming.

My son pokes my belly then waits for it to poke back, his face when it kicks is so funny.


----------



## Rebaby

TheNewWife: Good luck!!!!

I know i said i probably wouldn't be around much but had a conversation this morning with my Grandma and some of the things she said quite upset me, we were talking about the fact that i was waiting for another scan on Tuesday to find out what is happening and she said: "Well if it is twins i feel sooooo sorry for Toby" :saywhat: and said my Aunty (the same one who was negative when i told her we were expecting another) had said how quickly he would have to "grow up" once the new baby/babies were here. I said "No he wouldn't" and she said "Oh come on, he would, twins would take 100% of both of your attention" :( I just changed the subject by saying "Well there's no point thinking about it right now because we're not even sure they're going to make it" I hate confrontation, and she is generally very supportive and we have a good relationship but she has absolutely no qualms saying exactly what she is thinking and on this occasion she has really upset me :cry: We are here desperately hoping that both of them are going to still be there on the next scan, not knowing if i am going to end up having a MMC and she is already on about how we won't be able to manage and Tobias will be shoved to one side.

I know she's not right...but she's got me wondering now if people will think i am a terrible mother to Toby if i am pregnant with twins due before he turns 2:( ...obviously there was no way to plan for twins, and they don't run in the family and yes, the idea of 3 under the age of 2 was a shock but ever since we found out there were 2 little sacs we've been rooting for them both. I am sure we will cope...children are a blessing rather than a burden...right?! :shrug:

I just think that saying she feels sorry for my son was a really horrible thing to say, i thought we were giving him a great gift by having a sibling close to him in age and that it was the right thing for our family now i feel that people think it's a terrible mistake, and what's worse is that if it doesn't work out and the scan on Tuesday is not good, i can just imagine her saying something awful like "Maybe it's for the best..." and then i _really_ won't be able to keep my mouth shut!


----------



## celine

Rebaby how insensative of her :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Rebaby, I have a friend at playgroup who gave birth to twin girls on the same day that her son turned 2. People told me all the time that my little girl would be forced to grow up too fast and we weren't giving her enough time to be a baby when I was pregnant with my son. My two are 20 months apart and this baby and my youngest will be 28 months apart. My kids are the absolutel best of friends. Yes, they fight over toys but they're very protective of each other and very affectionate towards each other.

As for the little boy who shares his birthday with his sisters, he wasn't forced to grow up either. He loves being the older brother and took on the protective role himself. The ONLY way a baby will be forced to grow up is if his or her parents are so authoritatively strict that he or she doesn't have a chance to be a kid in the first place.

Let the nitpickers say what they way. Your children will be just fine.


----------



## blessedmomma

very well said brandi!!! 

rebaby- i think its easier to blow off what people say when they are not in your family. that was horrible what she said to you. i hope you dont let it get to you much. children ARE a blessing and as yours grow up with each other you will see how much their presence blesses each other too. :hugs: my girls are 19 months apart and the best of friends, they truly love each other.


----------



## elly75

Oh my goodness. What an insensitive so-and-so.

Hun, you are not a terrible mother at all and please don't ever think that. :hugs: Children are a blessing and yours will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## Fraggles

Rebaby ignore the negative comments. Your son getting play mates will be great. My son loves playing with other little ones so I cant wait for him to have someone to play with at home. I was worrying about having 2 and my son feeling left out and honestly felt upset and guilty but even in the last few weeks i've noticed how independent my son already is. He likes to do things by himself and when he comes for a cuddle he gets loads of love and attention but he's suddenly hit an age where he doesnt want picking up all the time.


----------



## Pippin

Ditto what the others have said rebaby :hugs:

I don't feel pregnant today, not at all. I'm sure I'm being stupid but this sudden drop in symptoms is worrying me even though we know bean was fine on thursday. Arhhhh the worry never stops does it!


----------



## vickie83

Good luck TNW!
Aww rebaby :hugs: what a hurtful, horrible thing to say. Your little boy will make a great big brother! 
You're not wrong Pippin! I used to always worry when my symptoms stopped but then they'd come back worse than before lol. 
This pregnancy I've had very few symptoms. I had a severe SPD with Evie that never really settled down and that's causing big problems already but other than that I've never really felt pregnant.
Hope you've all had a lovely weekend. We've got the last of our Christmas bits, they just need wrapping now. We've gone totally overboard with Evie but this year will be the first and last time she gets all the fuss and attention so I don't feel guilty x


----------



## celine

The New Wife had her little girl <3 she is now mum to two 16 months apart! Hope she will be giving us loads of tips once she has time :)


----------



## Rebaby

celine said:


> The New Wife had her little girl <3 she is now mum to two 16 months apart! Hope she will be giving us loads of tips once she has time :)

Aww big congratulations to her :D


----------



## Pippin

Yay just came to tell you I've just seen a picture of Heidi on TheNewWife's FB and she's a squidgy ball of yumminess! Looks a good size but no detail as yet.

Can't wait to hear the details :yipee:


----------



## Fraggles

Congratulations TNW xxxx :kiss:


----------



## blessedmomma

congratulations tnw!!!! cant wait to see baby pics!!!!:happydance:


----------



## vickie83

Congratulations TNW!


----------



## elly75

Congrats, TNW! :dance: :happydance:


----------



## TheNewWife

Thanks everyone! I've posted a birth story in my pregnancy journal (link in my sig) if you're interested. Emma is staying with Gramma & Grampa one more night so it's pretty quiet around here. Should get interesting tomorrow :)


----------



## Pippin

Aww look forward to hearing about it all (looking after two) how long has G got off work? Hope it's a few weeks to help you out. xx


----------



## Rebaby

Unfortunately i am going to be leaving you ladies :(

I want to thank you all for your kindness and :hugs: and support. Our 4th early scan yesterday unfortunately showed that our twin pregnancy is not going to be ongoing :nope: I was given the option to wait it out and see if my body will miscarry naturally or have medication to start it off or have surgical management (D&C/ERPC) which is what i've chosen and i am going in for the op at 11am today :cry:

We are obviously devastated but i think a part of me knew from the start that things weren't looking good for this pregnancy so i had almost prepared myself for this outcome iykwim?

I am so sad right now, but hopeful that maybe, if we feel brave enough to try again in the near future i could still come back and join you all and give Tobias a sibling close in age.

Thank you all again :hugs: and wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies. Please can i be removed from the list on the first page, thanks.


----------



## Aunty E

So sorry to hear that rebaby :(


----------



## mum2be2011

oh Rebaby thats awful, im so sorry to hear that :hugs: 

I know you were having unhelpful comments from certain family members, block them out and spend time with Tobias and your OH. Concentrate on yourself and only worry about getting yourself mentally and physically well.

Thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## celine

Im so sorry Rebaby :(


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry rebaby!!! :cry: praying for you...


----------



## vickie83

So sorry rebaby, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## TheNewWife

Sorry to hear the sad news, Rebaby :(


----------



## TigerLady

Oh no! :cry:

Big :hugs: Rebaby. I hope you heal quickly in both body and spirit.


----------



## Fraggles

So sorry for your loss Rebaby :hugs:


----------



## 3rdandlastime

Sorry to read that rebaby :'( xxx

I am new, and was going to ask if I could join.
I have dd3 - april bday.
ds is 19 months - may bday,
I am pregnant and due 9th feb, having baby 2nd feb elective section. x


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome 3rdandlastime :flower:

my little guy jaxon is 1 today!!!!! :cake: we are soooo excited


----------



## 3rdandlastime

awwww Happy 1st birthday Jaxon (love the name btw! ) and congrats!! :) xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks! we let him open some presents last night, he was so happy.:haha:

my husbands name is jason, he didnt want a junior but i got him to agree that it would be alright to find a name similar to his. we both liked jackson, so i just changed it a little to look more like his. i was amazed that he liked it so much. 

anyone have names for your new babies?????


----------



## vickie83

Welcome 3rdandlasttime :hi:
Aww Happy Birthday Jaxon :cake: Hope he's had a lovely day. 
Not sure on names yet, we sort of have a boys name in mind that we chose for if Evie was a boy but no clue about a girls name. We'll wait til we find out the sex before we think about it. Do you have any names picked out yet? 
Evie is in her own room now :cry: but she's still not sleeping any better :coffee:
My SPD is getting bad again but I hate taking pain relief as they make me drowsy and I want to be fully alert to look after Evie. I've also felt the first flutterings of my lil wimblette :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

awww its so hard for me when they go to their own room. i think harder on me than them. how old is evie? i thought she was 6 mos cuz it says that on her picture, but it seems like it hasnt changed. 

my lil one has been so active lately sometimes when he kicks its starting to hurt. probably depending on his position, but ouch!

we have been looking at some names. probably will decide as it gets closer. my hubby really likes nathon

never had spd, but heard its terribly painful. sorry you have to deal with it!!!!


----------



## vickie83

Yeah she's 6.5 months, it's gone so quickly! 
Sorry it's starting to get a bit uncomfy for you, it's lovely to feel them so active but when it feels like they're headbutting your cervix or curling their toes around your rib- ouch! 
I like the name Nathon, are you not so keen?


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no, i really like it too. i just want to take more time and make sure thats the name we really want. i would like to have two names and see what the baby looks like and choose one of them when he is born. but my hubby wants to be able to call him by name now, which is sweet of him too. 

we usually pick a name really quick, so after its chosen it feels like there's no changing it. if i say later what about this name or that name, he is already set on the one we picked. 

this may be the last one, i guess i want to savor the experience???:shrug:


----------



## Pippin

Oh rebaby I am so sorry I went through it in Sept, if you want to ask any questions PM me and I'll be more than happy to answer them. For what it's worth I was glad I opted for the erpc, it was over so quickly and I recovered very well. My heart goes out to you and I wish you a speed recovery. :hugs:


----------



## elly75

Rebaby, my heart goes out to you and your family right now. :hugs: 

Welcome, 3rdandlastime!

Happy 1st Birthday, Jaxon! Sounds like he had a good one. :)

Vickie, I hear you about the pain feeling. Hips are now really sore and my back is getting sore too. It is getting to the point where it is hard and sore to walk and shuffling my feet around when walking outside.


----------



## Pippin

elly I can't believe you are 31 weeks already, where did all that time fly!!!??? :shock:

I have a question, when did you all get your first MW appointment? Mine still haven't phoned me and I've chased it up with the doctor too. I'll be 10 weeks thursday, then it's christmas and new year. I bet I don't get a 12 week scan just like I didn't with Sam as they messed it up. AHHHHHH just need to vent and :cry:


----------



## samzi

I had mine today x


----------



## TheNewWife

Pippin ... I know we're using different medical systems but I didn't see my doctor (or MW last time) until 10+ weeks. My first scan wasn't until 19 weeks but that's standard here unless you have a reason to have one earlier. I didn't want any extra scans anyway so I didn't mind.

Just had to brag a bit and share this photo, ladies. Here is my littlest, Heidi, enjoying a snooze while we took Emma to the park to play. I put her in the Ergo with the infant insert. :cloud9:

It's been an interesting first week as Mom to 2 under 2. So far, so good ... :)
 



Attached Files:







Dec 19 Ergo.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Fraggles

Pippin when I changed hospitals the doctors were beign rubbish so I just phoned up the hospital and explained I needed a dating scan and to be booked in and after being insistent I got my way.


----------



## Pippin

Thanks ladies I rang the doctors this morning and they just said they've done everything they can grrrr Just have to wait.


----------



## Fraggles

Might be worth a quick call to the antenatal pippin and ask if your appointment as got lost in the post what with all the bad weather and Christmas. Might jinty them along abit.


----------



## pinkclaire

Rebaby I'm so sorry to hear about your Losses. I hope we see you back as soon as your ready!

Vicky I have awful SPD as well, its awful trying to run round after a very active 10 month old with it!

Pippin I got my appointment at 10 weeks, my 12 week scan I got a letter on the friday for the Sunday! 

I got my 20 week scan date, its the 13th of Jan I cant wait!

TNW how gorgeous does she look, so glad your getting on well, gives us hope!


----------



## Pippin

Fraggles said:


> Might be worth a quick call to the antenatal pippin and ask if your appointment as got lost in the post what with all the bad weather and Christmas. Might jinty them along abit.

I would be the doctors didn't have a number for them. My friend said to phone the hospital but I'd be stumped on who to ask for. I wonder if I kept my letter from the one I lost I could try there I suppose.


----------



## Pippin

pinkclaire said:


> Rebaby I'm so sorry to hear about your Losses. I hope we see you back as soon as your ready!
> 
> Vicky I have awful SPD as well, its awful trying to run round after a very active 10 month old with it!
> 
> Pippin I got my appointment at 10 weeks, my 12 week scan I got a letter on the friday for the Sunday!
> 
> I got my 20 week scan date, its the 13th of Jan I cant wait!
> 
> TNW how gorgeous does she look, so glad your getting on well, gives us hope!

That makes me feel more confident, thanks. Have fun at your 20 week scan :yipee: Are you finding out the sex?


----------



## Pippin

TheNewWife said:


> Pippin ... I know we're using different medical systems but I didn't see my doctor (or MW last time) until 10+ weeks. My first scan wasn't until 19 weeks but that's standard here unless you have a reason to have one earlier. I didn't want any extra scans anyway so I didn't mind.
> 
> Just had to brag a bit and share this photo, ladies. Here is my littlest, Heidi, enjoying a snooze while we took Emma to the park to play. I put her in the Ergo with the infant insert. :cloud9:
> 
> It's been an interesting first week as Mom to 2 under 2. So far, so good ... :)

Awwwww gorgeous hon!


----------



## elly75

Lovely photo, TNW! :flower:

Pippin, as for your question, we have a bit of a different system here and didn't see the OB until about 10 weeks or so along. First ultrasound came soon after. I'm sorry that they are being very frustrating in trying to get the MW appointment set up. I agree with Fraggles though in that it might have gotten lost?

Ohh Pinkclaire, bet you are excited about the scan. :)

Holy crow...31 weeks already and yes I'm wondering where the time went. Today though got kicked on the inside and outside at the same time. A bit sore yet priceless. :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

tnw- she is sooooo adorable!!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

I am really excited this pregnancy seems to be flying by! I can't believe my little boy will be one in feb as well seems so grown up!

Yes pippin we're finding out, we didn't with James so my hubby has put his foot down and said he gets his way this time! I agreed on the basis i get to do the nursery again (it's neutral atm) if it's a girl. So win win for me hehe. This will be our last child so will be nice to decorate a nursery xx


----------



## blessedmomma

awww pinkclaire its so crazy to see them grow up!

we have already found out that ours is a boy, yay! we decided on his name for sure this last weekend. He will be Nathon Daniel.

im not sure if we will have more. We are leaving it in God's hands. we wont be using anything to prevent getting pregnant again, but wont be actively trying either.


----------



## pinkclaire

I wasn't made for pregnancy, I'm so miserable I think my hubby will divorce me if we go through it again! Although I said al this when I was pregnant with James,
Didn't take me long to change my mind!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol- i have had some rough ones. my last one i was so miserable! my hubby had to take over dinner every night and even had to help out with laundry and dishes sometimes. i was so huge and had morning sickness all the way through. even had ms a couple days after he was born. he was my biggest baby so far, dont know if that made any difference???

i hope there are no more like that. i was so tired of being sick. this pregnancy is my easiest one yet. my second was pretty easy too... those are nice


----------



## pinkclaire

I had awful ms with James but so far so good with this one. I'm trying really hard to be nice this time but I'm just so tired it's really hard!

The main thing is my spd as I'm usually so active but it stops me from doing things which I dislike!

Oh and my hubby makes tea every night regardless lol


----------



## blessedmomma

i was that way last time too, so tired all the time. i actually have had some real good energy most of the time with this one. my hubby makes dinner on the weekends and mondays since he has mondays off. i try to stay on top of it tues-fri but cant always. he is really good about stepping up and doing all he can which is nice.

so sorry about the spd hun. never had it myself, but i hear its a nightmare. cant imagine constantly being in pain. my heart goes out to you. i cant even stand doing a lot of walking and getting that pressure and backache that goes along with it. 

i have been praying a lot and am really feeling some peace about our next one coming. i was getting really nervous and anxious about how i would manage. but i am starting to feel very calm about all of it. sounds crazy but i think i will really enjoy it!


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks Hun. I need to calm myself down as well. I think as you get further along you do start accepting don't you? I remember feeling like that about James although its different worrys this time! Xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

just thought i'd let you guys know, milo is going to have a little sister! :D


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww congratulations milosmummy! Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

pinkclaire said:


> Thanks Hun. I need to calm myself down as well. I think as you get further along you do start accepting don't you? I remember feeling like that about James although its different worrys this time! Xx

i think i get more worried the farther i get along usually. especially this time with having the last two so close together. 

i honestly think all the praying calmed me down. i was really feeling overwhelmed lately thinking about all the work that was coming soon.

milosmommy- yay for a lil girl!!!!


----------



## TheNewWife

Congrats milosmummy! Little girls are the best. :cloud9:


----------



## vickie83

Elly and Claire- sorry your SPD is bad too. Mine is awful today, I done too much yesterday and my pelvis is complaining loudly now :( Good job there's an upside to this pregnancy thing hey? ;)
My 20 week scan is on the 28th Jan, so 2 weeks after you Claire :D
TNW- Heidi is just so precious! Little doll :flower:
Pippin- hope you get an appointment soon hun.
Blessedmomma- lovely name you've picked :thumbup:
Congratulations on team pink Milo'smummy :pink:
I've spent a couple of days with my family which was lovely, came back with the car packed full of presents for Evie! She's going to be so overwhelmed on Saturday! :wacko: Off to drop the last of our pressies off tonight then I can finally say I'm done! How's everyone elses plans coming along, are you all ready?


----------



## Fraggles

Evening all, gosh im so not ready yet for Christmas. Just had a new kitchen fitted today and still need to decorate. Ive not even wrapped the gifts yet :dohh:

Seen mw today and she said are you all packed ready I said no and she wrote in my notes make sure to ring L&D if I go into labour. Yikes its all feeling a little too real now.


----------



## pinkclaire

Yay for scans Vickie, are you finding out? We should be bump buddies seeing as we'#re so close together!

Fraggles, get your bag packed! You are very close now and we cant wait! Will you put pics on here? I know your warey of stuff from the ex? If not are you on facebook? Add me Claire Frere if you like (holiday pic of me and hubby but think Im the only one anyway!) same goes for anyone else on here just tell me your username so I dont think whos that weirdo :haha:!

I want to see newborn pics!! 

SPD really is the worst, I am trying to get on with it as I know this time it will go as soon as I have Jammy (my new nickname chosen in my journal lol so I have jimmy and Jammy :dohh:) so it doesnt seem worth complaining about as I knoiw its worth it in the long wrong, but boy its annoying! I'm like that as well Vickie, I end up on the sofa for the next 24 hours paying the price! Its a good excuse at 1am when James wakes though :winkwink:


----------



## vickie83

How exciting Fraggles! Get your bag done woman! lol.
That would be fab Claire, I'll add you on FB. Did your SPD go as soon as you had James? Mine didn't properly settle down after Evie before I was pregnant again :(


----------



## elly75

Oh my goodness, Fraggles! Find some time to get that bag packed. :hugs:

Milosmummy, congrats on the :pink:

We're not exactly ready for Christmas yet (I still have to wrap up Christian's presents). :dohh: Tonight, hubby made some Christmas cookies (peanut butter and cocoa) which I'm taking into work tomorrow.

Speaking of work, trying to walk around and get to work is becoming very hard and painful. The soreness I'm experiencing in my pelvis/hip is flaring up more and more with each step and when I got into work this morning, was in tears.


----------



## Aunty E

Morning! MS has made a resurgence here - urgh. Feeling a bit rubbish and knackered, and off to have my swine flu jab this afternoon, so a luvverly day all round ;)


----------



## vickie83

Oh Elly :hugs: when do you go on leave?
Hope you're feeling better soon aunty E.


----------



## elly75

vickie83 said:


> Oh Elly :hugs: when do you go on leave?
> Hope you're feeling better soon aunty E.

I hope you feel better soon, Aunty E! :hugs:

Vickie, I'm supposed to go on leave end of January/beginning of February. However, I'm worried about qualifying for maternity leave again because apparently I buggered up something with my last leave and dunno if things will work out this time around. Totally stressed out. :cry:


----------



## elly75

Sorry for the double posting here but wanted to wish you ladies a very Merry Christmas and hope that Santa is good to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Merry christmas to everyone as well! 

Look forward to hearing if we have any christmas babies...... Fraggles has gone quiet lol xx


----------



## vickie83

Hope it all gets sorted for you Elly :hugs:
Wishing you all a very 
https://alllayedout.com/Comments/Christmas/graphics/happy_christmas.gif


----------



## Fraggles

I'm here my little one has been suffering from teething and high temps so ive had no sleep for a few days...... Im happy to add people to FB :) 

Hope everyone has a fab Christmas


----------



## blessedmomma

merry christmas to everyone!!!!!!:happydance:

fraggles hope the lil one feels better soon

elly hope your maternity leave works out the best way possible


----------



## Emma 21

Aaron is 2 and a quarter, and Jaime will be 1 in 2 days and bump is due the 11th july x


----------



## elly75

Welcome, Emma 21! :wave: I'll add you to the list :)


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome emma21!!!!


----------



## Aunty E

Feeling much better thanks! Swine flu jab was fine, although I slipped on the ice and twatted my knee straight after it :dohh: Better my knee than my bump though :)


----------



## big mixed fam

ive got 6 year old, 23 month old, 5 month old and 6 week pregnant, im crazy lol in shock still at mo


----------



## elly75

Aunty E said:


> Feeling much better thanks! Swine flu jab was fine, although I slipped on the ice and twatted my knee straight after it :dohh: Better my knee than my bump though :)


Ouchie! How are you feeling now, Auntie E? Any better?


----------



## bumps_a_daisy

hiya *waves 
im becca, 4 weeks pregnant with a 8 month old 
kinda shitting myself lol
not lost the baby weight from the last one yet ughhhhhhhhhh what a thought 
im 21 now will be 22 once LO is here


----------



## Aunty E

Just a silly big graze and I twisted my sprained ankle again. Sigh. Honestly, pregnancy is so much more difficult this time around, I know I still have it pretty easy, but it just feels like one thing after another...


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello new ladies :hi: I think we're all a bit scared here as well!

Aunty E hope you feel better soon. I'm finding it hard as well, again not had it that hard, but just the tiredness more than anything I could quite easily sleep for a week I think! But my little boy has been so poorly, hes had an awful chest infection, but hes starting to recover now so hopefully will get a bit more sleep!


----------



## blessedmomma

hi new ladies and welcome!!!:happydance:


----------



## Fraggles

Welcome to the new ladies :hi:

Well i'll be a mum of 2 under 2 next week. Can't believe its so soon (even sooner if labour starts before by c/s date) Im feeling so nervous now. Ive an empty suitcase sat here and everything ironed ready to go in it (talk about last minute :rofl:)

It still feels quite surreal like its not really happening. Think the names are picked just need to see his face to know for sure. Im worried about leaving LO while im in hospital as we've never been apart. I cant imagine 3 nights apart. :cry:


----------



## vickie83

Welcome to all the new ladies :flower:
Aunty E hope you're feeling better soon.
Aww Claire, poor James :( Glad he's on the mend. Evie's got an awful cough at the minute too, if she's no better tomorrow I'm going to take her to the doctors.
Eeeek Fraggles how scary and exciting! I'm worried about leaving my LO when I have to go into hospital too :hugs:
I done a bump comparison pic, Evie's bump at 15+3 and this time at 16+0. I'm carrying completely different!
 



Attached Files:







bump comparison.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## silver_penny

bumps_a_daisy said:


> hiya *waves
> im becca, 4 weeks pregnant with a 8 month old
> kinda shitting myself lol
> not lost the baby weight from the last one yet ughhhhhhhhhh what a thought
> im 21 now will be 22 once LO is here

Just wanted to give a little hope: I got pregnant with my second when my first was 7 months and hadn't lost all my baby weight then. Now that my baby is three months old, I am back down to my original weight. Are you planning on tandem nursing? It helps loads getting down in weight. My kiddos get along famously, they both adore each other and its not as hard as I thought it would be.


----------



## elly75

Welcome big mixed fam and bumps_a_daisy. :wave:

I can add you to the front page but if possible, could you give me the edd or at least the month you're expecting your little ones to arrive, that would be fantastic.

I think we're all nervous here but we'll get through it somehow!

Fraggles, nah last minute would be the day you go into labour and realize nothing is packed. ;) It's hard to leave our little ones even for a little while, isn't it? :hugs:

Auntie E, oh dear that's not good! If you can, try to rest up a bit and hopefully your ankle will heal up quickly.

Vickie and Claire, sorry to hear that both Evie and James are not doing so well. I wish them both a speedy recovery and that all of you get some good nights rest soon.

Things are pretty much settled with the government I think so I'm hoping that mat pay will be ok this time around. Just have to wait and see I suppose.

Christian came home with some late Christmas gifts from daycare including one little arts thing they did with the teacher. It has some candy canes on it and his handprints on either side. Inside, there is the following inscription:

I think you're as sweet as candy.
Your love always makes me smile.
Please keep these hands to remind you,
of when I was a sweet little child

To say the least, when I saw it, I cried happy tears. :cry:


----------



## 2nd time

need advice i am thinking of getting a phil and ted double for my 10 month old and new baby any one got one/ recomend a good ouble


----------



## TheNewWife

We have the P&T Sport and we love it. I've put Heidi in the bottom since she was a week old. Our doubles kit unzips a bit so it can recline a bit further and she does just fine in there already. We keep Emma up front as she likes it that way.


----------



## vickie83

On the subject of prams, which one are you all going for?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I bought the Graco Mosaic. I have a Safety 1st Griffin Style tandem stroller, but I don't think I'm going to need it, so I bought a single stroller.


----------



## TigerLady

I still only have a single from what I bought for Otter. It's the Chicco Cortina. I love it and it works really well for tall people!

I don't use the stroller much, so when I do, I generally babywear one kid and put the other in the stroller.


----------



## Fraggles

Im looking at baby wearing one and stroller with the other. I have carrycot and pram seat for the stroller and a few carriers so I can choose who to carry when ive healed.


----------



## vickie83

I wore Evie all the time as a newborn but as she'll only just be 12 months I think I'll need a double pram too. I'm just having a hard time finding one that will go parent facing and lie flat/ have a carrycot option.


----------



## TigerLady

Twig found a great one -- but I think it was pricey. Erm... City Select or something??

Just googled: 

https://www.babyjogger.com/city_select_lp.aspx

Also, I just saw Chicco is doing a new double that looks really nice. This is the US site, but I am sure they have a UK site, too.

https://www.chiccousa.com/gear/strollers/cortina-together/cortina-together-cubes.aspx


----------



## Fraggles

If I had the cash i'd opt for either a babyjogger city select or an Icandy peach blossom. The Icandy pear was an alternative at a cheaper price. Although ive found deals on the baby jogger at a similar price to the pear but ive yet to find anywhere wit the baby jogger in stock so I can see it in real life.

Just bought my LO's new child seat and so pleased with it just hoping it will fit the car.

Vickie i'll only have 14 months between the 2 so I have my concerns about not having a double especially with having a c/s


----------



## samzi

Im gonna be getting a tandem just dont know which yet


----------



## Aunty E

I bought the Peach blossom (second hand!) as when I played with the city select, it was just too big for me. We'll be using ours on the bus and tube mostly, and I needed one which was as compact as possible.

We love it, but I know some people don't get on with the position of the second baby, so we'll have to see. I don't think it's any worse than the Phil and Ted's for having no view in the lower seat though.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The double I got was not as lavish as the ones posted here, just the Safety 1st Tandem Stroller. What I liked about it was that you could attach two car seats for twins and the front seat is completely removeable into a single stroller. You can also turn the front seat around so the two kids can face each other. My kids loved being able to play with each other when they were in the stroller.


----------



## vickie83

Happy New Year ladies!
Your pram choices all look lovely, I think maybe I'm just being too fussy with the spec I want lol.
I had my MW appointment yesterday. Got a big lecture coz I said I didn't want the swine 'flu jab, but I'm thinking I will ring up on Tuesday to have it as I've heard of 3 people dying in the past week and it's becoming worryingly close to home now :nope:


----------



## Fraggles

I do normally have the flu jab but didnt want to be rough so close to the birth. My brother had swine flu last year and made him quite poorly, he has a supressed immune system though.


----------



## Aunty E

I had the flu jab before Christmas and it was fine, no side effects or sore arm or anything.

I do have a horrid cough now though :(


----------



## vickie83

Have you packed your bag yet Fraggles? ;)
Aunty E hope your cough is better soon x


----------



## Fraggles

It's kind of packed, just needs a wash bag and towel and some coming home clothes. All baby things and nighties etc are in :rofl: 

Im feeling very nervous now im having name wobbles so need to relook at names. In fact im having everthing wobbles.

Hope the cough eases soon Aunty E

So many bugs flying around at the moment :hugs:


----------



## vickie83

Aww you'll know when you see him what name fits :flower: You'll be just fine, you'll just get on with it and a month from now won't be able to remember what you were worrying about :hugs:


----------



## Fraggles

Thats true I think its easier when they have arrived as its life then but it's all in my head at the moment if that makes sense.


----------



## pinkclaire

Fraggles get packing! It will all be fine and it doesn't matter if he doesn't have a name for a few days if you still need to decide!

Less than two weeks until my scan I'm getting nervous!


----------



## Fraggles

I washed all my newborn nappies today, they look so cute hanging to dry :cloud9:


----------



## pinkclaire

Oooh yay! What ones did you get? I'll need your review lol. We have loads of btp ones I just need some sizes newborns for the first couple of months xx


----------



## blessedmomma

fraggles it really is any minute now!!! how exciting for you :happydance:


----------



## Fraggles

Ive 3 more sleeps max :happydance:

Ive got totbots and little lambs for first nappies, im a bit of a nappy lover and with last LO I had many brands I sold all my itti bitti nappies and regretted it :(


----------



## pinkclaire

I have quite a few for James, but didn't have newborn ones so that is new to me, which tots bots? The teenyfits? Well if you need someone to sell them to when your LO is finished with them :winkwink:

Wow 3 days! Sooo not long! How you feeling now? Is it odd knowing for definate when you'll meet your LO? I've never had that z


----------



## Fraggles

I just have normal bamboo tot bots they are fine from 8lbs oooh and ive bought some totbot stetchies to try too,

Im feeling weird knowing when he's coming but it's better than the 4 days of induction I had last time and then the emergency section of will she wont she be ok.


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah def that will be such a relief for you! Who's looking after your other child while you go in? Xx


----------



## Fraggles

My family although ive made it quite clear at the hospital I want my LO there as much as possible. I haven't had more than a few hours away from him before so being away a few nights im dreading. 

Must say wont miss seeing the community mw she always seems hungover and stunk of booze the last few times. I dont seem to of dropped on well with mw/hospitals this time.


----------



## pinkclaire

That's what I would dread as well I think hospitals are pretty good if it's your child though? Have you got any help for when you get home? Cos you'll still be healing won't you? Xx


----------



## Fraggles

Family again. I live with them since becoming single was easest way to do things as pregnancy doesn't suit me. Last time after section I was really bad for a few days but healing seemed quite good afterwards. 

Are you due your 20 week scan soon? I love scans (ive had 10 :wacko:)


----------



## Aunty E

Started on Mogling's new room over the holidays - desperate to get it done so I can move her clothes and nappies and changing stuff into there and start getting the nursery set up for Teddy. We have a bunch of newborn nappies to try with him (sandies which I bought preloved) and the cut down squares we used for Imogen too. When he's a bit bigger they'll just use the same terries, but they really don't fit newborns! Once that's done we might get the crib down from the attic and set it up. I think I did that at 36 weeks last time, so a bit of time yet :) 2 months to go!


----------



## pinkclaire

All go aunty E! Love to see pics when it's all done!

Fraggles, my scan is next thurs, I'm nervous and can't wait at the same time if that makes sense? I had loads with James, 6 or 7 I think, feels strange this might be the last one!


----------



## samzi

I had my scan today. Been put forward to 13 weeks :happydance:
Everything was perfect and heres a little pic for you
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/isabelles%20sis%20or%20bro/IMG_0046.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

awwww samzi, just adorable!

i have a 33 week scan on jan 18, cant wait to see my lil guy.


----------



## pinkclaire

Yay Samzi! I always get put back at scans, what's it like to be put forward lol. Lovely pic
Of your beanie xx


----------



## wishingonastar

can i join please :flower: 
i'm due my second on 5th april - there'll be approx 21 months gap...eek!!!


----------



## elly75

Samzi, lovely picture! Cool that you've been moved up too. :dance:

Fraggles, thinking about you hun and hoping everything goes smooth and as pain free as possible.

Auntie E, wow it sounds like you've been really busy! Will you post up pics?

Blessedmamma and Pinkclaire, looking forward to hearing how the scans go. 

Wishingonastar, welcome! :wave: I've added you to the front page.

We're putting some nice touches to Christian's room (hubby put up a cute little boarder of letters and numbers and put together a bookcase and some play flooring). We've also purchased a little table and chair set for his room along with some curtains. We're hoping to move him into his new room this weekend. I'm praying that he settles in there nicely and without any major problems/fuss.

For those who have more than one child already, how'd you teach your children how to share? There was an incident at the daycare today which Christian decided to play with another one's toy rather than sharing. :blush: To say the least, I'm embarassed that he and the other child had a disagreement which lead to Christian getting a bitemark from the other child. 

Moving around is still pretty hard. Feeling lots of pain in pelvis area and lower back. It is still very painful to walk and I cried out when trying to put something away this evening. Still feeling rather lightheaded at times too.


----------



## Fraggles

Samzi lovely scan

Pinkclaire I always get put back and forh on scans I had 3 dating scans with this one :wacko:

Oh my im having a baby tomorrow off to hospital in a minute to see aneasthetist but they said I can come home tonight so i'll be having an evening of cuddling my little one before other arrives.


----------



## pinkclaire

Christians room sounds lovely Ellie, are you putting him in a bed or cot still? Just wondering about what I'll do for James. 

Fraggles that is so exciting! Good luck! What time you in tomorrow? Can we see pics pretty please? Xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

All the best for your new arrival fraggles :happydance:


----------



## wishingonastar

All the best for your new arrival fraggles :happydance:

Elly75 - we've started giving isabel mini timeouts as she's testing boundaries and so on...perhaps that could work if christian ignores guidance on sharing :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay fraggles!!!!! so excited for you and your family:happydance:

cant wait to hear and see pics!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi all been at hospital ages. Im in at 7am tomorrow :wacko: 2nd on list so should have a morning baby all being well. Was surprised when been checked as my placenta has dropped, not heard of this but its moved positions to low down. It was already anterior but its moved :shrug:

I'll pop pics on fb as soon as I can not sure I can get on here from phone just got a new one today.

I'll update a pic here soon as im released :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay cant wait!!!!! 

did they say if your placenta is covering your cervix at all? in my last pregnancy mine was covering it at first, but moved up by about 28-30 weeks. at least they are already planning a c-section, thats what they were gonna do for me if mine didnt move up


----------



## Fraggles

Mine wasn't that low at last scan but today they struggled to find baby's heartbeat as placenta was covering all the front. They didnt seem concerned about it. 

Im feeling slightly weird now, wish it was morning.


----------



## pinkclaire

I bet! Do you think you'll sleep tonight? Xx


----------



## Fraggles

Im not tired yet all nervous. LO still up teeth playing up and ive just unpacked thinking ive forgot stuff :rofl: think im flapping a bit.


----------



## pinkclaire

Anything you don't have someone will get for you, don't worry it will be fine!

Poor LO teething is awful isn't it :-( I'm off to bed now so lots and lots of good luck for tomorrow and can't wait to see piccies xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

oh fraggles, not long now...

i got less than 2 hours sleep last night due to my LO teething. he was up every hour and of course i couldnt fall asleep in between him being up so i was up most the night. i finally started getting decent sleep the past couple of nights and now he isnt sleeping :dohh:


----------



## hannpin

Hi ladies, just found this, and I hope you don't mind me joining in.

So I have a 13 month old little girl and I am currently 10 weeks pregnant, so in theory there will be a 20 month gap between the two. The second pregnancy was kind of planned (well I came off the pill planning on ttc in Jan, however was pregnant within 1st cycle) I cant wait till Aug, but don't know how I am going to manage two little terrors!!! haha


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi ladies we had this update in Jan jellybeans about Fraggles, thought you would like to know.



jojo-m said:


> Exciting news from fraggles, baby Jacob arrived at 11.02 and weighed 7lb 9oz yay congrats to you fraggles and speedy recovery xx


----------



## blessedmomma

hannpin said:


> Hi ladies, just found this, and I hope you don't mind me joining in.
> 
> So I have a 13 month old little girl and I am currently 10 weeks pregnant, so in theory there will be a 20 month gap between the two. The second pregnancy was kind of planned (well I came off the pill planning on ttc in Jan, however was pregnant within 1st cycle) I cant wait till Aug, but don't know how I am going to manage two little terrors!!! haha

welcome hannpin! we decided to start ttc when my last baby was 5 months old. it took us 5 months to conceive him and we figured since we were already in our early 30's it would take a longer time. by starting when he was 5 months old we figured we would be pregnant within 6-12 months. got pregnant first month ttc also. its funny how things work out...

yay fraggles!!!!!


----------



## caydensmom

Hi everyone!!!! I was on bnb last year for my first and now I am here again!! My LO will be 21 months when my second LO will be born. So I will have 2 under 2 for a little while. I am glad I found this group as I do NOT know how I am going to make it!!!! I am soooo not a night person. Now I have the baby to cope with in the night and my son to cope with in the day. OMG!!

This pregnancy wasn't planned tho...it was kind of an "oopsie what did we dooo!!!" type thing. Now that it is becoming more and more of a reality now that I can feel baby moving and due date is arriving soon I am like "Ok what the HELLLLL did we dooooo" LOL!! but I guess ya gatta manage!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations Fraggles! I hope we see a pic soon!

Hello new ladies :hi: don't worry I think we all have the slight panic of how am I going cope on here!we started ntnp at 6 months thinking it would take a while, but no, 1st month so we have a smaller gap than I was planning lol x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Fraggles!!


----------



## hannpin

well done fraggles, all the best to you and your little ones xxx

ohh I am so glad I am not the only one with the slight panicy feeling when thinking about the reality of 2 under 2..... however I'm sure it will be great!! Caydensmom... i am so with you on the nights thing tho, I am really dreading those first few weeks of no sleep! haha

ok, getting my practicle head on now, can I ask you ladies that have 2 already what did you do about a buggy? I am really anti buying a twin, as DD will be 20 months I was hoping she would be ok with using a buggyboard??? my thinking behind this was that we will only really need it for short shopping trips, local walks etc. as if we go off for the day or away there will be my OH to push the stroller we have for her and the baby can go in the travel system buggy. I would love to have your thoughts on if this theory would be practicle or not. thanks


----------



## blessedmomma

i think its a fab idea hun. i have a double stroller, but one of the seats removes and has a buggyboard there that can be used instead. i have a 3 yr old and 12 month old, so really couldnt get around a double. the two we have now use it either as a double or with the buggyboard in back for my older one. when the new one gets here, i plan on using my sling for him for at least 6 months. then my 3 year old can walk and the two little ones can use the double.

before we got the double, i used the travel system single stroller with my little one and an umbrella stroller with the older one. it worked out pretty well, but always had to have both of us to push them. at the store we grocery shop at though they have carts that have a built in punkin seat next to the seat up front for bigger kids which is nice. i will probably end up pushing them around in it and the car seat in the back for the new one when he gets here. if i can ever leave the house having 5 kids that is :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

As a mom of 2 under 2 (my two oldest are 20 months apart), I can honestly say the stress felt during pregnancy about having two under two is completely unnecessary. I've been a mom to those two for 25 months now and it is the most amazing and rewarding career in the world. My youngest was in the NICU for his first week of life, which was hard on my daughter. I was determined to breastfeed and spent a lot of time in the hospital with my son. When he came home though, my daughter loved him instantly.

If I can give any advice, prepare, as best you can, your older one. I don't mean give him or her a doll to help change, or remind him that there will be a new baby soon. What I mean is to get your older one's schedule on track prior to the baby's birth. If your younger one is in a crib but moving to a bed before baby is born, start the transition now. It'll avoid the jealous resentment when "baby steals my bed/room". If your older one is not on a sleep schedule, with a set bedtime, start it now. Just get your older child used to his or her new routine prior to the baby so they understand that this is how it's going to be, and so they don't associate the changes with the baby. A new baby can bring on a lot of stress for older children, and for some, making all their bedtime, room, feeding, etc changes once baby is here is a big cause of sibling jealousy and resentment, and makes for unneccessary anxiety. Given the child is younger than two, they are unable to express how they actually feel, so it also makes for unneccessary tantrums and behaviour and mood changes. It can also trigger a child to resort to infantile behaviours.

So, in short, my advice is to start helping your child make the transition to Big Brother/Sister now, prior to baby's birth to make it easier on everyone.


----------



## blessedmomma

very good advice brandi! 

my girls are 19 months apart and didnt have any of the jealousy stuff either, but have seen it with other kids.


----------



## Anna1982

hiya can I join

Im pregnant with twins due 22nd june though they will be delivered 3 weeks early

I have two sons Morgans 2 and Lucas is 1

so the gaps will be 19 months between the twins and lucas
and 31 months between the tins and Morgan

Ill have four under three lol, and for a time three under 2!


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi Anna! Wow I bet you get a lot of 'you'll have your hands full' comments, it's bad enough for me! 

Hann that sounds practical, maybe you could have a sling that goes under the buggy so you can carry baby an older one can go in if there tired?

My friend is lending me here double buggy so I'm really lucky! But I will be using a carrier and my single a lot as I carried james a lot and it was so much easier!!


----------



## hannpin

thanks ladies for all your comments and suggestions. I have a sling, but did not really use it alot when DD was small... good idea though!!!

great advice on preparing current LO's for a new arrival. I cant wait to get DD out of the cot and in to a 'big girl bed' luckily for us she is a real routine girl and loves her bed, so hopefull this will continue when she is in her new room and wen baby arrives.


----------



## blessedmomma

we hear the 'you must have your hands full' bit a lot. my hubby started saying 'well, we have our hearts full'. i love it when he says that...:cloud9:


----------



## vickie83

Wow I've missed loads!
Massive Congratulations Fraggle, hope you and baby Jacob are well and life as a mummy to 2 is good :flower:
Welcome and congratulations to all the new faces, I was trying to remember you all as I was reading through the thread but gave up :haha:
Aunty E, how's Imogen settling into her new room?
Elly75 did Christian settle OK in his room? How's your SPD pain?
For those of you using cloth are sized nappies essential for newborns? I assumed I'd use my B2P AI2's but may need to re-think that. And I was so looking forward to having to buy more :winkwink:
Samzi your scan pic is adorable! 
Claire hope James is better now. Good luck for your anomaly scan this week. I had 10 scans with Evie too, I think we'll end up having 5 with this one :thumbup:
Blessedmomma how sweet is your husband! :cloud9:
I'm a crazy hormonal mess just now, I'm even getting on my own nerves. I think a lot of it is tiredness, Evie was hospitalised for a couple of nights earlier in the week and I still haven't had a decent sleep since we got home. She's much better now so hopefully I can catch up on some sleep and stop being a snappy witch :blush:
Hope the rest of you and your babes and bumps are good :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh no Vickie what's up with her? Is she ok? I'm always emotional if I've had no sleep :hugs: xx


----------



## pinkclaire

And forgot to say I think that btp nappies are quite often gappy round the legs to start with plus they are quite bulky. Some people get on ok though so really up to you? Or some use sposies for a couple of weeks until they fit?


----------



## vickie83

She had pneumonia and a collapsed lung but she's back to mischief now :)
We still have some newborn sposies left so might as well just use those up til the b2p's fit.


----------



## Fraggles

Afternoon all :hi:

I got home yesterday and settling in well to life with 2. Jacob is adorable and im in awe at how much love I feel for my 2 boys. I feel totally blessed :cloud9:

Here's a little pic (more on fb if anyone has me on there)

https://i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff468/Fraggles10/002.jpg


----------



## pinkclaire

Just gorgeous Fraggles! Although ive already commented on fb!

Vickie, if you do I would do that! I think its just because their legs are so skinny when they are newborn! You can always get some after he/she is born if you want them cant you? x


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my fraggles, he is absolutely adorable!!!!! :happydance:

vicki- wow, that poor lil munchkin. glad she is doing better now!


----------



## vickie83

Aww Fraggles Jacob is adorable! :cloud9: How's his big brother taken to him?
Thanks BlessedMomma, it's amazing what a course of antibiotics can do :thumbup:


----------



## samzi

Fraggles he is absolutely gorgeous. aww i could just eat him all up! :cloud9:


----------



## Fraggles

Thanks everyone, :cloud9:

I find most types of nappies leaks on newborns reuseables and disposables. Im off to get some micro nappies tomorrow as even though Jacob is a good weight he's so skinny size 1 are way too big for his shape.


----------



## vickie83

I ordered our pram last night, a first wheels city twin.It does everything I want it to do so fingers crossed I like it as much when I'm using it :haha: 
https://s7v1.scene7.com/is/image/JohnLewis/230546150?$product$


----------



## pinkclaire

I really like it, but Id never fit anywhere round where I live, its all small streets and doorways, I can barely fit my pushchair through lol! It is perfect though if you dont have that prob :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

looks great vicki! i love it!!! i have a double too and am already using it for my boys. makes things much easier when i go somewhere that doesnt have double carts. cant wait for it to be warm and take them on walks and to the zoo.

i have great memories of my girls with their double :cloud9: they had a side by side like yours, i loved it. my boys are the other kind with one in front of the other. did not have any problems with either


----------



## elly75

Hello ladies and sorry for being away for so long. I'll update the front page tonight.

Hi to all the newcomers and congrats Fraggles! He is a cutie!

Vickie, I'm glad to hear she's doing better and that must have been quite a worrysome time for you! :hugs:

Christian loves his new room (especially banging on his new table and chairs). I still have to measure the curtains though and hem them accordingly. Right now, we're using the curtains he used to have from the nursery. They work in a pinch but the colours aren't quite complimentary. 

The pain I'm feeling in my hips and back are still the same and I'll be glad to finish work at the end of this month. The doc just says to grin and bear it still so that's what I'm doing. 

Little guy is doing better though in regards to the daycare situation and hasn't tried to take any other child's toy in the past several days :dance: so I'm rather pleased about that. 

A question for you ladies. Do you still have monitors in your child's bedroom or did you turn them off a while ago? The only reason why I ask is because we picked up this duo monitor thing that we're going to try out for both him and the little lady once she arrives.


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello ladies! I had my 20 week scan today, everything is fine and we found out we're on team :pink: and are over the moon about it! xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I don't have a monitor in my son's room (younger child) but I do in my daughter's. She has trouble getting enough oxygen while she's sleeping, so we still use the Angelcare monitor for her.


----------



## Fraggles

pinkclaire said:


> Hello ladies! I had my 20 week scan today, everything is fine and we found out we're on team :pink: and are over the moon about it! xx

Congrats :happydance:


Just bought the boys the Icandy Peach Blossom im on :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## vickie83

Ely75 sorry you're still in pain with your back and your hips :( Glad Christian likes his new room:)
Claire I'm made up for you, do you have any names in mind?
Blessed momma your profile pic is lovely!
Aww Fraggles :flower: How's your eldest taken to his little brother? Are you recovering OK?
I ordered our cot the other night, it was a bargain at £30 down from £100 in M&S :thumbup: Now we have the cot and the pram I feel like we don't need anything else but I'm probably missing something obvious :dohh: If we find out it's a little blue bump there'll be outfit shopping too :winkwink: Evie has a ridiculous amount of clothes, in every size til 18 months so I couldn't justify buying more girl outfits :nope:


----------



## pinkclaire

Vickie we have got a name but I'm not telling anyone until B-day!

Thats the thing with having a girl, theres so much pretty stuff! I'm going to be a nightmare now I know what we're having!

Are you going to find out the sex? If it is blue and you want to sell any bundles let me know lol or I could swap you for boys clothes haha


----------



## littleblonde

Hello everyone. Can i join in. Im 17 weeks pregnant and my daughter is 10 months old. Was a bit of a shock when we found out this time as we where not trying. Although did plan on a short age gap. But im soooooo excited now xx


----------



## littleblonde

I do have a question to. Once your ready for LO to leave your room will they be sharing the same room as your other Lo or have there own room? xx


----------



## Fraggles

Mine will be sharing eventually.

Im recovering well, much better than last time. Had a bleed last night but think id over done things. I thought id wet myself (sorry tmi) I had just done the washing up and was cleanign the toilet when gush straight through pad, knickers and trousers. I've rested loads today though.

Im a shopaholic and love hunting out cute boys clothes as there is so much girly stuff out there.


----------



## Aunty E

Aw, so cute! Want mine now. In fact I really do wish I was at fullterm and could justify wishing this baby out. I'm a bit more comfortable today, but work is getting so tricky with sitting down all day. Everything aches, and my bump gets so sore.

Mog has another puking/pooping virus, so every time she poops I have to whisk her off for a change so that the manky diarrhoea doesn't scald her botty. Thankfully only one lot of puke, but it was while she was in bed, and made a nightmare of her cot. 

I'm still loving my Peach, the carrycot arrived the other day and it's bigger than I thought it would be, which is good. Can't wait to try it with two :)

Haven't managed to finish her room as we've had a friend staying in there, but both built in wardrobes are out, I've ordered her furniture and I'm going to buy wallpaper, plaster and paint tomorrow. So should be able to finish it in the next couple of weeks and then we can start sorting clothes out properly. I put everything for Teddy from her newborn clothes into a suitcase so it's ready to come out of the attic and into the nursery as soon as Mog vacates. It might get done at this rate before the baby comes :)


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome littleblonde and congrats!!!! mine will eventually be in the same room, but not anytime soon. our 3 year old still sleeps in his toddler bed in our room. and our 13 month old is still co-sleeping. he will have his toddler bed up this weekend.

fraggles its good to hear your doing ok, take care of yourself and dont overdo things. those boys need momma to be healthy!

aunty e i hope she gets better soon, poor little baby! that must be hard to sit all day. it kills my back to sit for too long.

my hubby has started nesting. he painted the whole living room, moved our furniture around to make room for the bouncy seat and swing, took me shopping for the rest of LO's things we needed, and cleaned the whole house for me! he usually starts getting this way by about 36 weeks, but hey aint complaining that he has started early. im nearly out of energy lately...


----------



## vickie83

Sounds like a plan Claire 
Welcome and congrats Littleblonde! My 2 will have to share til we can afford a bigger house. 
Aunty E, how is Mog today? Poor mite! Do you start leave soon?
Eeek Fraggles, take it easy! 
Aww Blessedmomma your husband sounds like a good 'un! 
Hope everyone is having a nice weekend x


----------



## Fraggles

Aunty E 'll be road testing my peach blossom this week so will let you know how it goes with 2 in it.

Well we had first night in the cot last night (was using just moses basket) was shocking how little baby looks in it but he seemed to like it. I set up my new sensor pad and discovered it works well as I took J out before disabling the alarm :dohh:


Love the new avator blessedmomma


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My son and daughter will move in together shortly and share a room for about a year, or at least until Anberlin is sleeping through the night. Once she is, my son will get his own room again and my daughters will share a room


----------



## vickie83

Lol Fraggles I've done that before, it's one way of keeping you alert for the night feeds :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww fraggles glad you got on well, got any pictures of him in his cot? I bet he looks so cute!

Vickie when's your 20 week scan? Is it this week?

I'm going to put my two in the same room when they both sleep well!!


----------



## tessica123

vickie83 said:


> Lol Fraggles I've done that before, it's one way of keeping you alert for the night feeds :haha:

Thanks foe showing me this thread

I am expecting my 2nd on 28th may and for couple of months I'll have 2 under 1 

Xx


----------



## Fraggles

I need to get snapping some more pics, it's strange I wake in the morning and suddenly it's night time again. I seem to spend most of the day either with a baby on my boob or a pump on it :haha: im reverting back to EBM with eldest so im feeling like a milk machine.


----------



## vickie83

Not til the 28th claire, I'll be 20+6 so they're keeping me in suspense lol.
Welcome Tessica :flower: Did you find out what sex the new baby is?
fraggles I was thinking of doing the EBM thing with Evie (she's on prescription formula) is it really that bad? :wacko:


----------



## pinkclaire

Oooh well not to long!

Welcome tessica! I'm due 31st of May xx


----------



## blessedmomma

congratulations and welcome tessica123!!!

fraggles- lol- its gonna be a while before your poor boobs get a break i think!


----------



## Aunty E

I don't finish work for another six weeks. Bleurgh. There's nobody to cover my leave yet - if we find someone and they start early, I'll take some leave and go early to try and rest up a bit before the birth. Mogling is a bit better, but she didn't sleep well last night, and so neither did we. I'm also a bit worried that I've got the bug, but I'll just have to wait and see, nothing I can do about it.

Have some bump pics for fun

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/c9672ab4.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/b512b66e.jpg


----------



## vickie83

Wow you're keen, working til 39 weeks! Hope they get cover sooner.
Sorry Mog had a bad night, hope you're all feeling better soon. Your bump looks fab, is it bigger than last time?


----------



## Fraggles

vickie83 said:


> Not til the 28th claire, I'll be 20+6 so they're keeping me in suspense lol.
> Welcome Tessica :flower: Did you find out what sex the new baby is?
> fraggles I was thinking of doing the EBM thing with Evie (she's on prescription formula) is it really that bad? :wacko:

To be fair its not too bad, but while im trying to get a freezer supply going as well as feeding J and making sure I express 14+ oz for N, I do feel attached to the pump alot.

Although ive managed a full morning out today, road tested the Icandy (well I cant push it yet) but it looks fab the kids look comfy and wow its easy to assemble/disassemble.


----------



## Aunty E

I think it's bigger, and so does OH, but I don't have many bump pics to compare it to from last time. It could just be that we've forgotten how big I got with Mog ;)

Breathlessly waiting your review of the iCandy with two in it Fraggles :)


----------



## Fraggles

Icandy

Although im in love it does have a few not quite perfect points.

The negatives

Colour is much browner than I expected outside but its still lush (so not much of a negative there :haha:)
The solid tyres do mean you feel bumps in the road (im used to off road air tyres which offer a super smooth ride.
The seat unit is smaller than my old pram but still plenty big enough
It's bloomin expensive (although I did opt for all the extras)

The positives

It assembles so easily and quickly and it's easy to pick up and move around.
It drives like a dream in and out of shops easily.
The change bag is massive and lush and ideal for 2 or more babies (I actually stroked my bag I loved it that much) :cloud9: I need to investigate if it fastens onto the pram :shrug:
The cosytoes are well padded and look very warm.
Even though its a double it feels no longer than my single.
Easy to see baby in the lower carrycot (J slept the whole trip out).
N loved being up high and seeing everything that was going on.
The shopping basket it very roomy.

Overall expensive but so easy to use, not sure I fancy lifting it up and down a step onto a train but im sure will be fine on buses. I think the peach is better than the pear as the carrycot is so sturdy but the whole system does take up a lot of room in the car. Brother as a Mercedes V class (people carrier) and it seems to take up alot of space but we comfortablly fit 2 children 2 car seats, the pram and 4 adults in the car. (we had 3 prams in the day we picked up the Icandy :haha:)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I think I should join you ladies....my youngest, David just turned 15 months on the 6th of Jan. so this baby...Jonathan and David will be almost 18 months apart ....starting to feel a bit overwhelmed but we also planned this age gap, so they would grow up close together. Anyone else a little scared to have two under two...yikes....in a good way of course


----------



## blessedmomma

beautiful bump aunty e.

welcome sammy!!!
i am getting nervous now that its getting close. mine will be about 14 1/2 months apart. can only tell myself to take one day at time...:flower:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

thats thinking positive! :thumbup: thats what we need to do to mentally prepare ourselves right


----------



## Mummy2aStar

I have two girls under two... It's theme best thing ever.. Hopefully they will be real close, they are ATM xx


----------



## celine

Mine will just have a 2 year age gap but tbh I think it is tough on a first born to have to suddenly share their mummy no matter what the age. Im scared as anything myself!


----------



## Emerald

Can I join? :) 
I have a little boy Nathan born 26.02.10 and Im due in Aug 20th 2011 with number 2 :) so will be 18 months apart! Scary! xx


----------



## tessica123

Hi thanks for the welcomes 

Yes i did find sex out am having another little boy so not as much shopping to do lol


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats tessica123 :blue:

and welcome new ladies!:happydance:


----------



## vickie83

Welcome to all the new ladies :hi: think we all have apprehensions but we'll be just fine :thumbup:
Ah how lovely for them to grow up together Tessica, it'll be endless fun with 2 energetic boys :) How are you feeling?
My SPD is awful just lately :cry:


----------



## elly75

Hi ladies. I hope you are all doing well (I'm trying to catch up on the various pages so please forgive me for the moment for not making any personal comments).

I have a request and saddened to do so but it was a hard decision to make. Due to some issues at home (including some PC issues which I'm not too sure when will be resolved), I think I will have to give up leading this group for now and will likely have to leave the boards for a time. It saddens me to do this as I do love chatting with you all plus advice and stories always made me smile and the fact that we can re-assure eachother so much.

Please let me know in a PM if you are interested and I will do what I can to arrange things from here.

Again, my deepest apologies and I hope that you can forgive me.


----------



## elly75

welcome, new ladies! :wave: I've updated the front page as much as I can at the moment. Please let me know if there are any updates/corrections. :blush:

Vickie, I hope you get some relief from the pain soon. :hugs:

I hope everyone is feeling well and trying to enjoy their pregnancy as much as you can (well, as much as one can when trying to take care of other little ones... ;) ).


----------



## Fraggles

Elly hope you dont have to eave the boards for too long. Gosh already 36 weeks not long until your little bundle is in your arms :cloud9:

Well being a mummy of 2 under 2 is going well. Im tired but thats to be expected. I still cant get over every day how much love I feel for them. My eldest (N) has taken to the baby really well and well baby J is so content most of the time. He's such a gorgeous little thing.

Im a little miffed this morning has a selection of his petite newborn clothes have shrunk :grr: washed cooler than the instructions said and air dried and they've shrunk by over an inch. Think they are gong to get a piece of my mind tomorrow when I go to the store.


----------



## tessica123

vickie83 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies :hi: think we all have apprehensions but we'll be just fine :thumbup:
> Ah how lovely for them to grow up together Tessica, it'll be endless fun with 2 energetic boys :) How are you feeling?
> My SPD is awful just lately :cry:


Yes 2 energetic little boys will be fun and stress full at least little girls will play with dolls in one place lol

I don't feel to bad apart from if i do anything my sdp is shocking, popped to town yesterday buggy free swell as he was at his nans and wasn't that long felt ok till I sat down on bus on way home then when i got up to get off I must have looked like a 90year old I had to ring oh to meet me at bus stop it's only 50ish yards from house but I just couldn't do it and was in agony for rest of evening

But hey only 18 weeks left lol


----------



## Fraggles

oooooh ths SPD sounds horrid :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

im so sorry elly!!!!! i wish you didnt have to go! :cry: hope your back on soon. 

sorry about the aches and pains girls. what we go through for our LO's:flower:

glad to hear things are going well with the boys fraggles. except the clothes that is... im getting nervous, but trying to remain calm.

my LO took his first steps by himself last night. im so proud of him. he has been crawling for quite a while and walks while holding on to something, but let go and walked right to his daddy last night. was so adorable :cloud9:


----------



## ambie719

Hey ladies, I'm new to the site. 

I'm also a proud mommy to two little boys under 2. Mason is 21 months and Isaac is 5 months, with a 16 month age gap between them. We did plan it that way. We will be trying for #3 this coming summer, so we will eventually have 3 under 3.

We are definitely busy but I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## vickie83

Hope you're back soon Elly, and do try to update us when you've had the baby :hugs:

Lol Tessica I don't think my daughter knows what her bum is for, there'll be no sitting down and playing nicely with dolly's here :lol: Sorry you're suffering with your pelvis. It's a good job it's worth it hey?

Way to go Jaxon! There'll be no stopping him now! It might make life a wee bit easier for you if he can walk when Nathon comes along though :)

:hi: Ambie, welcome. Will be good to hear your account of having 2 under 2. Lots of luck TTC :flower:

I'm getting really nervous about my scan on Friday. Looking forward to finding out the gender though and then we can book our 4D scan if everything is OK :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! welcome ambie!

went for scan last week and today. my fluid was low at 8 last week and this week is even lower at 5. they sent me for a test to see if my water was leaking. was gonna be induced this friday if it was. it wasnt thank God!!!!! will still be induced at 37 weeks though since his fluid is so low. thats 3 weeks from now for me!


----------



## vickie83

Hope all goes well Melissa x


----------



## tessica123

vickie83 said:


> Hope you're back soon Elly, and do try to update us when you've had the baby :hugs:
> 
> Lol Tessica I don't think my daughter knows what her bum is for, there'll be no sitting down and playing nicely with dolly's here :lol: Sorry you're suffering with your pelvis. It's a good job it's worth it hey?
> 
> Way to go Jaxon! There'll be no stopping him now! It might make life a wee bit easier for you if he can walk when Nathon comes along though :)
> 
> :hi: Ambie, welcome. Will be good to hear your account of having 2 under 2. Lots of luck TTC :flower:
> 
> I'm getting really nervous about my scan on Friday. Looking forward to finding out the gender though and then we can book our 4D scan if everything is OK
> :happydance:


I better be worth it my pain has had me in bed since 8pm most nights as soon as lo in bed then not been doing anything all day just sit in room with lo playing he must be so bored of cartoons and playing with his toys, although did go to my mums today and my mum and sister had him all day while i sat on sofa doing nothing

Going to have to make extra mw apt i think as pain far too much but i don't want physio as i still have everything from last time so i don't see point in trying to get baby sitter on Friday mornings as that when it is here for them to give me same advice 

Good luck for your scan

Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

:hi: ladies! Sorry I havent been on much, I have moved house and have no internet, grr!

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Vickie!

Wow really soon for you melissa! Good luck with everything :hugs: 

Welcome newbies :hi:

Fraggles how are you getting on? I am starting to poo my pants!

Grr SPD, I have it as well, its awful isnt it. 

Ellie hope you can come back soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Fraggles

:hi:

Im pretty knackered at the moment but im sure that wont last. My eldest is being so good and he is a dream with his little brother. I think the tandem feeding is going well and im finding time to pump and feed. Roll on J's sleep pattern turning to asleep at night awake in day :haha:

How is everyones bumps?


----------



## blessedmomma

fraggles- im glad he is figuring out his nights and days! that always makes things smoother for mommy.

i am on bedrest for the next 3 weeks til i get induced. i always thought it would be so nice to enjoy some time off at the end of a pregnancy. its horrible. im on day 2 and i am so restless i cant stand it. i dont know how women do it for months when they have complications early on... BOO!


----------



## Miss_Bump

Hi ladies can i join?

In September ill have 3 under 2!! Couldnt find a thread so i thought this one was ok? ;)
xx


----------



## Fraggles

Miss_Bump said:


> Hi ladies can i join?
> 
> In September ill have 3 under 2!! Couldnt find a thread so i thought this one was ok? ;)
> xx

:hi:


argggg my boy wont sleep after 3am unless its on me :dohh::nope::sleep::wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome miss_bump!

awwww fraggles- he wants to be cuddled by mommy. im a co-sleeper so mine are all like that. i still have my 13 month old next to me, trying to get him used to sleeping without being cuddled up on me so i have a free hand for the new one. seems to be working ok for now, but we will see what happens when nathon gets here.


----------



## vickie83

Everything looked fine on the scan and we're team :pink: I'm so excited to be having a sister for Evie :cloud9: I had 4 brothers so I'm thrilled. I've started stockpiling Valium for those teenage years though :haha: 

So glad the tandem feeding is going OK Fraggles, I'll be looking to you for advice as I want to do the same. Evie is on prescription formula but it'd be amazing if she could have my milk instead. 

:hugs:Tessica sorry you're in pain. Will you have an early induction coz of the SPD? My MW is pretty useless but luckily my consultant is good. I was induced at 37+4 with Evie but won't ever have an early induction again :nope: My consultant asked today if I wanted a section instead (erm no!) then when I said I just wanted a natural birth he seemed surprised! :wacko:

Are you all settled in now Claire? I love seeing James' pics on facebook, he's going to be a heartbreaker! 

Welcome and congrats miss bump, wow twins! I bet you almost passed out when the sonographer said there was two lol. 

Aww Blessedmomma I feel for you, I was on bed rest with Evie, it's not fun. There's only so many magazines you can read, sites to browse and movies to watch! I became addicted to blog reading, especially crafty ones. I had grand plans to make all kinds once the baby arrived :dohh: I haven't even finished my pregnancy scrapbook :blush: needless to say I didn't even get round to starting one this time.


----------



## blessedmomma

vicki- if you dont mind me asking, why were you on bedrest and had to deliver her early? and congrats for team pink!!!!! i was so excited to give my first DD a lil sis. i had two older brothers and one younger sister and we had so much fun growing up together...


----------



## pinkclaire

Yay vickie! So exciting! And at least all those clothes you got will get a bit more wear yet  you can justify buying stuff a lot better now lol. 

Moving is going ok thanks, we are still without Internet or a way to receive tv (long story but because of where we are there is no terrestrial tv signal) so it's very boring! I can get on on my phone but it's so slow is frustrating!

Fraggles glad your getting on well! I wish I could have tandem fed, I've weaned james onto cows milk now which he loves and has been such a easy transition but I do feel sad about it.


----------



## MilosMommy7

so are any of you guys going to be moving your toddler to a toddler bed before the new baby comes? or are you buying another crib for new baby? i'm thinking of getting a bed since DS already co-sleeps with us in a bed so he might be used to a bed and sleep easier.


----------



## blessedmomma

we currently co-sleep with our 13 month old. we are putting up his new toddler bed right next to ours this weekend. my hubby is nesting so he is doing that, painting the kitchen, putting up the changing table, etc.

we dont own a crib, have bought one once but it never worked out so we donated it.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Milos, I mentioned earlier in this thread that to assist and ease the transition, it is better to move your child to a bed before the baby comes. A lot of the anxiety older children feel comes because their changes comes after the baby comes, and they blame the baby. Baby stole my mommy, baby stole my bed, baby stole everything, etc. If you begin the transition prior to the new arrival, while stressful, it's easier on the child and they're less likely to see baby as the cause of all of it. Even if you only start the transition a month before baby is born, it'll be gentler and easier on your older child.


----------



## Fraggles

I have kind of unweaned the eldest as he went onto organic formula for a few weeks at end of pregnancy, but he rejects that when the breastmilk is about. He gets all excited when I pump even tried to attach us mouth t rthe bottle I was pumping into.

Nipples are sore but ive found a product which im finding amazing bio-fem instnt compress things. Wow the relief they give is amazing.

I still darent co sleep with the youngesrt he's so tiny. I actually started co sleeping with the last when he started teething.


----------



## vickie83

Blessedmoma- I had diastasis of my sympathis pubis (complete separation) so it was either early induction so they could put me back together or admit me for the final weeks of pregnancy and give me morphine whilst monitoring me. It was a really tough choice, neither one was "best for baby" but the induction failed and was a traumatic experience so won't be doing that again!
Claire- hope you get internet and TV sorted soon.
Fraggles - it's great that he prefers your milk, how cute him trying to drink as you pump lol.
We have Evie's cot-bed set up as a co-sleeper and I don't see that changing anytime soon. We bought another cot-bed so nearer the time Evie will go on daddy's side of the bed. We'll put the new baby into the cot-bed straight away rather than messing about with the moses basket. 
I'm a bit excited about decorating their room now, it's completely neutral at the moment but I want it to be full on princess girly. I even want to get glitter paint for the walls lol.


----------



## blessedmomma

vicki- i had my first dd room done in winnie the pooh and could have been for boy or girl, but my dd loved it. when i had my 2nd dd i did the same thing as you, lol! their room became full on girlie with pink and purple everywhere, princess things, etc, was beautiful :cloud9:

you really had a rough time hun! yikes, i hope this time is much better :hugs:

pinkclaire- i hope your internet issues get worked out if at all possible.

fraggles- good to hear things are going good!


----------



## soontobemom

hi there
just wondering if i can join ye ladies? i am 21 weeks pregnant with baby#2, DD will be 20 months when her brother arrives.
iam hoping to move her into a toddler bed at about 23 months or so


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome and congratulations soontobemom! sounds like a good plan, i bet she will be so excited to be moving to her big girl bed by then! my girls are about 19 months apart, was such a good age to have another. they truly love each other


----------



## oboeverity

Hi! I've been sent by Vickie!

I'm Verity, and I'm a teacher. My son, Ted is 7 months, and we are about 6 weeks pregnant with number two. Due to irregular periods, I'm waiting for a dating scan, but we THINK I am due on the 14th of September, making our two 15 months apart in age. We were really keen to have our frist two at least really close in age.
xxx


----------



## vickie83

Welcome and congrats soontobemom, our we ones are due 2 days apart :)
How you doing today Melissa? Hope you're managing to keep out of mischief ;)
:hi: Verity! You made it :thumbup: Your ticker counting down to Teds birthday is scaring me a bit! Eeek!


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome and congrats oboeverity! our last two will be 14 mos apart. cant say they will be the absolute last two though. im sure you will enjoy every minute, i know we will!


----------



## blessedmomma

vickie83 said:


> Welcome and congrats soontobemom, our we ones are due 2 days apart :)
> How you doing today Melissa? Hope you're managing to keep out of mischief ;)
> :hi: Verity! You made it :thumbup: Your ticker counting down to Teds birthday is scaring me a bit! Eeek!

im good today hun. i usually rock my babies to sleep and my 13 month old has been falling asleep by himself with a pillow on the floor the past couple of days. i know its good since i might not be able to rock him on demand with a newborn in the next 3 weeks, but i cant help but feel like he doesnt need me anymore.:cry: believe me, i know how ridiculous it sounds. usually mine are a bit older when they start falling asleep on their own, at least 18 mos to 2 yrs.

how are you today??


----------



## vickie83

Aww that's not ridiculous at all everytime Evie does something new I realise how fast she's growing up and isn't going to be my baby much longer. I think it's just what mama's do. Well done to Jaxon though, I'm sure 3 weeks from now you will appreciate it :hugs:
I'm good today thank you, we're celebrating our anniversary and DH bought me a new sewing machine so I'm looking forward to nap time so I can have a play.


----------



## blessedmomma

i know its for the best. and i know that when the next one gets here i will be so grateful he is able to do it.

its funny that i have been telling my DH for the past few weeks that i dont know what im gonna do while rocking him to sleep and meeting the needs of a newborn. we started praying about it, and now that its all working out im griping about that too! im a butt sometimes...

happy anniversary!!!! i hope you enjoy your new sewing machine too!!!


----------



## tessica123

vickie83 said:


> Aww that's not ridiculous at all everytime Evie does something new I realise how fast she's growing up and isn't going to be my baby much longer. I think it's just what mama's do. Well done to Jaxon though, I'm sure 3 weeks from now you will appreciate it :hugs:
> I'm good today thank you, we're celebrating our anniversary and DH bought me a new sewing machine so I'm looking forward to nap time so I can have a play.


Happy anniversary hun


----------



## pinkclaire

Happy anniversary!

BM James has started walking properly and I was desperate for him to do it as will make things easier, but now he is I really really sad that all his baby 1sts are over really?! I think we all do that a bit lol xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

We have finally agreed on a name: Anberlin Maria Claire!!


----------



## blessedmomma

brandi- thats a beautiful name :winkwink:

pinkclaire- thanks hun. i go through it with each one. its silly to me, but i do. i think its harder this time cuz he is so young. never had the next baby on the way so soon, so he still seems so little. he is also getting ready to go into his toddler bed from co-sleeping with me. so its like there is so much going on at once. :cry: tonight he is sleeping in his toddler bed next to mine and im sure he will be back in bed with us half way through the night, so i dont know why im boo-hooing. i think its harder on me when they start growing up than it is on them, LOL! he is one of my more independent ones, so i dont want to hold him back. its hard being a mommy sometimes :cry:

i told my Dh its gonna be lonely going to bed tonight, haha. he was like, thanks! :haha:

i really do celebrate each step they take and watch them grow up amazed.... think im hormonal right now


----------



## JosieM

Have you room for one more? I'm only 5 weeks so it's early days for me. LO will be 14 months when baba no 2 arrives! I'm still rocking him to sleep and wondering how I'll cope with this when I'm huge as LO is a big tall boy! Also go back to work in April so it's going to be another summer being huge in a hot office with no air con! Hope all your pregnancies are going well x


----------



## vickie83

Blessedmomma how did Jaxon settle in his bed? :hugs: 

Claire James is a little star, you'll be back to pre-pregnancy size in no time running after him :winkwink:

It's so sad they're growing up. I watched Mamma Mia last night and sobbed my heart out :cry: when Donna & Sophie were singing (hormones! :haha:) 
_Slipping through my fingers all the time
I try to capture every minute
The feeling in it
Slipping through my fingers all the time
Do I really see what's in her mind
Each time I think I'm close to knowing
She keeps on growing
Slipping through my fingers all the time
Sometimes I wish that I could freeze the picture
And save it from the funny tricks of time_

Brandi the name is lovely, very feminine :flower:

Welcome and congratulations Josie! You'll find lots of us have the same worries but the ladies that have recently had a baby are getting along just great, they're an inspiration!


----------



## pinkclaire

Welcome Josie! Congrats on your pregnancy. I was worried about all those things as well, but I think you just do?

I went back to work pregnant as well! I'm glad Im leaving before summer lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh yes Vickie, I'm not worried about losing my weight this time what with having James to run round after lol x


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome and congrats josiem!!!

mine are gonna be 14 months apart, and my last one is a big boy too. my biggest problem with rocking him was more in the beginning when i was having morning sickness. and now in the end having to pee every half hour. its always something:haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

he did pretty good in his bed. he made it about half the night. i have to admit i was kinda happy when he just wouldnt lay back down and kept crawling back over. i think he had gotten cold. he usually sleeps with just his diaper on with me, but i left his pajama shirt on last night. when he climbed over his legs were really cold. i might have to put his pants on tonight also. it felt so funny going to sleep without him. its silly cuz he was in his bed right next to me. 

how is everyone else doing today??


----------



## pinkclaire

Thats really good BM!

I really miss co sleeping with James, but not the crawling all over me and pulling my hair, eyes, etc :haha: ! He comes in bed with us in the morning for a cuddle, which I am not ready to let go of! Its going to be a very full bed soon, I told DH we need to get a bigger one!


----------



## blessedmomma

LOL pinkclaire!!!

my first son used to smack my face when he woke up in the morning. now my younger one scratches my cheeks. im looking forward to seeing how i will be abused by the next one....


----------



## pinkclaire

They are funny arnt they! James would sleep lying over my head if he could! In fact when he was poorly I just wanted him to sleep so I let him a couple of times, I needed a snorkel to breathe really!


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

my older son peyton had an issue with putting his feet in DH's back. never bothered me with anything accept the smacking to wake me up in the morning. but my DH would constantly say his back was hurting from it. i would just tell him, those tiny little feet couldnt hurt a big guy like you!:haha:


----------



## JosieM

Thanks for the warm welcome girls! It's good to know there are lots of us in the same boat!


----------



## pinkclaire

ladies just saw this and thought it was a really good deal!

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAMAS-AND-PA..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item4cf4e6d160


----------



## blessedmomma

how is everyone doing lately? i am having a lot of pre-labor symptoms and going in between feeling like i am ready to do labor again and feeling like i am so not ready at all.


----------



## vickie83

Ooh that's so exciting BM! You'll have your baby boy by next week :happydance:
I'm doing OK, would be fab if not for my pelvis :cry: but my DH is amazing, he gets up with Evie every morning so I can take some painkillers and get some sleep :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

thank heaven for great husbands! im glad your getting some rest. so does the spd end as soon as baby gets here, or does it take a while to settle down?


----------



## vickie83

It can for some people. My pelvis hadn't recovered from Evie before I was pregnant again though.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Stressed. Very very stressed.

Here's why:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...2160-my-school-trying-screw-me-over-rant.html


----------



## blessedmomma

brandi- that whole story is crazy. i hope it works out for you!:hugs:


----------



## vickie83

Brandi :hugs: hope everything goes OK with the meeting tomorrow.


----------



## blessedmomma

vicki i hope your spd clears up quickly this time! :hugs:

i have never had it, but have heard how horrible it is...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks ladies.


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello ladies, its been very quiet on here! How is everyone doing? Have we any new mummys? xx


----------



## blessedmomma

had me little guy monday feb 21st at 1:44pm. he is 6lbs 13oz. sorry it took so long to update, we have just been busy enjoying our family :cloud9:

nathon daniel


----------



## samzi

hes gorgeous and sooo tiny. my dd was that weight :cloud9: x


----------



## samzi

Oh BTW ladies...were having another :pink: bundle :D

Oh and due date is 12th july now x


----------



## blessedmomma

samzi said:


> Oh BTW ladies...were having another :pink: bundle :D
> 
> Oh and due date is 12th july now x

congrats hun!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Fraggles

Congrats blessedmomma

Finding it hard here at the moment so exhausted


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats blessed, and Samzi, congrats on the girl!


----------



## pinkclaire

Congrats BM!

Also congrats on your girl Samzi!

Fraggles :hugs: always here if you want to talk xx


----------



## vickie83

Congratulations Melissa, Nathon is just gorgeous! 

Congrats on team pink Samzi :)

Sorry you're finding things a struggle at the moment Fraggles :hugs:


----------



## Fraggles

Think its just lack of sleep and sore boobs. J just wants to feed feed feed with his reflux/wind/colic (the drs cant decide what it is)

N is being a great big brother he keeps giving J is toys trying to get hm to play and if he cries he tries to give him his bottle.


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry your having a rough time fraggles. i hope your LO feels better soon too:hugs:


----------



## TheNewWife

Sorry you're having a tough time Fraggles but glad to hear you're finding some joyful moments watching them interact. :hugs:

Congrats, blessedmomma! :happydance: Nathon is adorable!

We are doing very well. Emma is now 18 months and Heidi is 2 1/2 months. Emma adores Heidi and I think once Heidi is able to interact more they will be very good friends and playmates. We have the occasional day that is really rough but I get out every day with them so that helps a lot. 

I love being a Mom to 2 under 2 ... and we are already starting to talk about when we will TTC #3. :)


----------



## JosieM

Haven't been on this thread in a while. Congrats BlessedMomma he's gorgeous! Hope it all went well for you.
Hope things get easier for you soon Fraggles, must be tough.
Congrats Samzi!
TheNewWife it must be bearable having 2 under 2 if you're thinking about ttc no 3! DH says 2 is our limit. We are in a 2 bedroom house which we can't sell so it's going to be very cramped, think 2 will have to be our limit! I have my first scan on Monday!


----------



## TheNewWife

JosieM said:


> TheNewWife it must be bearable having 2 under 2 if you're thinking about ttc no 3! DH says 2 is our limit. We are in a 2 bedroom house which we can't sell so it's going to be very cramped, think 2 will have to be our limit! I have my first scan on Monday!

A lack of space would make it really tough. We have 5 bedrooms, but 3 are upstairs and 2 are in the basement (2 floors down.) I don't think we'll be putting any kids down there for a long time so we've already planned for Emma & Heidi to share a room when #3 comes along ... probably sometime mid-2012.

Good luck at your scan!


----------



## Emma 21

its my scan on thursday im so excited


----------



## Fraggles

Good luck with the upcoming scans.

Had a great day at the seaside with the kids and they both slept through the night :wohoo: I feel more human this morning.


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww fraggles yay! That's amazing! Bet you feel like a new women, it's all that sea air eh!!!

Glad your getting on well TNW, def no number three for us lol xx


----------



## JosieM

Emma 21 said:


> its my scan on thursday im so excited

Hope it goes well. This is really the best scan isn't it as the baby is so clear.
Fraggles glad you got some sleep. My in-laws live by the coast and are always going on about the 'good sea air'! LO slept 12 hours for me last night waking just for one feed which he never does, he usually wakes at least three times! But he's sneezing today so has probably picked up a cold. Or maybe because he had a more substantial dinner last night, it was cheese based.


----------



## Pippin

Goodness I haven't been in here for ages as I've been busy with my PAL group. Just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS Blessedmomma :yipee:

Hi to all those that remember me and just to say I'm having a girl.... we are so chuffed. One of each.

:hi:


----------



## samzi

fab news, ocngrats hun :yipee:

were also having a girl!! :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay pippin!!!!! congratulations hun and so nice to hear from you. happy all is well:hugs:


----------



## Fraggles

Wow now the littlest is sleeping more at night im really enjoying being a mummy of 2, going to attempt a trip out with them both on my own next week


----------



## pinkclaire

Congrats on your girl Pippin!

Glad to hear your getting on well Fraggles, where you going to take them?

Can anyone recommend me a buggy? I'm going to carry new baby most of the time so I want a buggy which is really lightweight, easy to put up and down with one hand and fits in the boot without taking up much room? This is for James. Ideally it will lie flat as a setting as I do like to lie him down if he's sleeping! Hmm quite a long list there lol.


----------



## Fraggles

Off to soft play place so hopefully eldest will get worn out then a little lunch and shopping. Will be first time with new pram on the train.


----------



## hayley x

Room for one more :) I have a 13 month old little girl and expecting Bertie in September :cloud9: there will be 19/20 months between the younger 2 :) x


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck with the new pram Fraggles! Was it the iCandy that you got?

:hi: Hayley xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Pinkclaire, look into the Graco Mosaic. REALLY lightweight, great design and folds up small enough to fit into tiny spaces.


----------



## Pippin

Can't believe most of you are near your due dates (I started this thread originally and lovely Elly took it over when I lost bean), weird thinking I should be there with you but here I am at 20 weeks and still 20 to go :dohh: Still my little lady is happily growing so i can't ask more than that can I!

As for buggies pinkclaire if you find one let me know :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Fraggles

hayley x said:


> Room for one more :) I have a 13 month old little girl and expecting Bertie in September :cloud9: there will be 19/20 months between the younger 2 :) x

Hi and welcome :hi:



pinkclaire said:


> Good luck with the new pram Fraggles! Was it the iCandy that you got?
> 
> :hi: Hayley xxx

Yeah got the peach blossom. Seat units are snug in size but my eldest loves it and the pram is roomy. Eldest is starting to want to walk everywhere but its just not practical for him to do that at 16 months old.


----------



## MilosMommy7

less than 2 months until the baby comes! i'm getting a little less nervous as the day approaches (surprisingly). i think it's because milo has been understanding more lately. so im hoping by the time she gets here he'll listen to me more and it wont be so hectic. the only thing i'm worrying about now though is what if it's time to take him upstairs for his nap, but she's awake. i couldnt leave her by herself downstairs, and i couldnt take her upstairs distracting him while i try to put him down.
any ideas/tips?


----------



## littleblonde

can i join in 2 please. will have 15 months ish between my 2. both girls ! im stressing about a buggy> i cant find what i need that is within my price range arrrggghhh


----------



## Fraggles

littleblonde said:


> can i join in 2 please. will have 15 months ish between my 2. both girls ! im stressing about a buggy> i cant find what i need that is within my price range arrrggghhh

:hi:


----------



## pinkclaire

HI Littleblonde,

Have you looked on ebay? There is a lot of second hand double buggys on there?

I cant fit the double buggy in the car, so I am going to carry newborn, and push James for now, could that be an option?

Pippin, that must be really hard to see :hugs: your half way through now!

Who was asking about leaving new baby? Could you carry new baby in a sling etc? Leave in a moses basket where new baby will be safe for a short time?


----------



## Fraggles

I looked at loads of options for prams and found none were perfect. My original pram could turn into a double bt it stops its steering working. I liked the look of the phil and teds but saw some fingers being rubbed on wheels when I was out shopping. I must sell my other pram as the icandy as crippled me with all the extras.


----------



## littleblonde

was thinking about carrying baby but had section with kacey so may (hoping not to) need another section. i have ordered b ut gonna cancel the phil and teds. I dont like the thouught of baby not being able to look out and apparently 2nd seat is to up right for 6 month old and no way would akcey go underneath. want a buggy where new baby can face me. but needs to be small enough to fit on bus. and not to expensive, dont think i would get away with spending more than 400


----------



## Fraggles

I liked the city select but was told it was longer than the icandy. They are so expensive. I still carry alot of the time if it's a short trip then I dont bother with the pram.


----------



## TheNewWife

littleblonde said:


> apparently 2nd seat is to up right for 6 month old and no way would akcey go underneath.

I have the P&T Sport and the doubles kit reclines to the same angle as our bouncy chair. I've had Heidi in the back since she was a week old with no problems.


----------



## littleblonde

TheNewWife said:


> littleblonde said:
> 
> 
> apparently 2nd seat is to up right for 6 month old and no way would akcey go underneath.
> 
> I have the P&T Sport and the doubles kit reclines to the same angle as our bouncy chair. I've had Heidi in the back since she was a week old with no problems.Click to expand...

oooooo gonna check that one out. the explorer was the one i ordered but can change it. thanks for that :flower:


----------



## littleblonde

morning all. So do you think your pregnancy is going fast or slow? Since 15 weeks mine has really dragged. Just counting down till 99 days but it feels further away lol. And up till now do you think your pregnancy is easier or harder than before. Mine so far has been easier. I bled lots with kacey and she was trapped by her cord down my side and breach (didnt no she was trapped till they pulled her out ) so i hardly felt her. I find it easier being off with kacey than i did working full time. hope your all good xx


----------



## hayley x

Daisy will be about 19/20 months when Bertie arrives so hoping to keep her in the stroller and get a baby carrier. We'll likely get either a side by side stroller for the winter so Bertie is warmer or this https://www.cosatto.com/products/pushchairs/twins-and-tandems/due%20lite/008204 x


----------



## pinkclaire

Hayley that one looks like it folds down really well? Thats what I'm worried about as we dont have the biggest car?

I wish there was a dedicated double pram centre so I can go see them all lol.


----------



## hayley x

I dont want a bulky pram and wanted one that all folds together and that one looked ideal. Dont know where I can go and have a play with one? kiddicare maybe, when I'm a bit further we'll go and have a look. I dont like how bulky the icandys are, they look lovely but not practical and they are soooo expensive and personally I hate the phil and teds with the baby near the floor :( x


----------



## littleblonde

its so hard to find one that is right. i want one where newborn can be forward or rear facing, needs to be bus friendly and both babys need to be able to see out. some of the tandums i think the back seat is slightly higher and you can make it a travel system so looks like i may go that way.the one you showed hayley is nice and bright which i like. I like the look of one of the city ones but its to wide. I had a section with kacey and may have to have another so carrying newborn may not be an option.


----------



## pinkclaire

I have been given a phil and ted sport, which is really nice as its for free! But I dont like it and hubby wont let me buy another as he said we have one :cry: but I can maybe use the fact it wont fit in the car as an excuse? I think he would prefer to buy a new car than a new pram! I'm definitely going to have a in front and side by side option for different occasions!


----------



## 2nd time

i had my second girl on sunday 6/3/11 the age gap is 55 weeks lol cant belive my little baby is now my big girl so happy and sad at the same time


----------



## Fraggles

2nd time said:


> i had my second girl on sunday 6/3/11 the age gap is 55 weeks lol cant belive my little baby is now my big girl so happy and sad at the same time

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats 2nd!!

LittleBlonde, look into the Safety 1st tandem strollers then. The carseat can fit into the back and the front seats, the front seat is completely removable to make the stroller into a single, if needed, and the front seat also reverses to face forward or face you. That's what we had for our two (20 months apart). It can be bulky though, especially if you don't have a lot of trunk space, but I took it on the bus all the time and never had issues.


----------



## vickie83

Haven't been on this thread in ages!Hope all you mummy's and babies and beans are well.
Congratulations 2nd time! 
:hugs: Pippin, congrats on team pink! Seems to be lots of girly bumps :)
What carriers are you all using? We have a sleepywrap (like a Moby) and a Mei Tai, will be using the wrap for the baby and DH will wear Evie in the Mei Tai or have her in the pram. Unless you all have a better way and I can persuade him to part with some £££ ;)
We're having a 3D scan on Saturday, soooo excited! Will be a year to the day when we had one with Evie, surreal! x


----------



## TheNewWife

vickie, we have an Ergo and love it. It does generally seem more comfy for an "older" baby, but Heidi is happy enough in it with the infant insert and since she's growing like a weed it will be no time until she's the size of an "older" baby anyway. :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

I need to youtube all these different wraps and carriers. I am planning on getting a maitai, will definitely be mainly wearing this one I think, I've found a couple of strollers on argos that are from newborn, ie lie flat, so I think I will get one for James as its easy for me to get in out the car with etc, and if nessecary James can walk a bit and I'll put baby in. Hes very good with his walking now, just slow!


----------



## Fraggles

Vivkie I have a moby, then some woven wraps (a calin bleu and a didymos) but my fave way to carry is in a connecta.


----------



## vickie83

The ergo and connecta's both seem really popular. I really like the look of the boba too, it's just a matter of persuading DH that we need it as well as the £400 pram :dohh:


----------



## Fraggles

I'd like an ergo, I haven't mastered wrapping baby yet and im tempted to sell my wraps for an ergo.


----------



## ellie27

Hello!

I will join here.

Just got my BFP yesterday.

Anna will be 22 months when this LO arrives.

I havent thought about prams or anything like that!

Will Anna still be in a pram at 22 months?

Will she still be in a cot or toddler bed? :flower:


----------



## Rebaby

Well, i said i might be back...and i am :D

I'm not sure if anyone will remember but i joined in November last year but sadly suffered a mmc in December.

I'm now pregnant again and everything has been going fantastically so far. We've had 3 very reassuring scans, the last of which at 13 weeks was so lovely, baby was moving around all over and even gave us what looked to be a little wave :cloud9:

So baby number 2 is due 21st October, 3 weeks before our son's 2nd birthday and we are all super excited :happydance:


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww that's fantastic news Rebaby I'm so pleased for you! Xx


----------



## Melissa_M

Hi ladies!!! Alia will be 16 or 17 months when baby number two arrives!!! ( not exactly sure of my due date yet). 
When do little ones get a big kid bed ? 16 months? Lol


----------



## TheNewWife

Welcome Melissa! We put Emma in a twin-sized bed when she was 14 months old. Granted, she's not a climber, but we've never had any trouble with her there. We wanted her to be out of her crib and into her big girl room long before Heidi arrived so that she didn't feel like she was being kicked out. 

We have a railing that goes all the way across the bed and she hasn't attempted to get out (although she does try to climb in, lol) and we leave her door ajar at night but keep a baby gate across it just in case she does leave the bed.

So far, so good!


----------



## Melissa_M

That's what I was thinking for Alia. Can you post a picture of her bed (if you have one)??
I think Alia is going to be a climber!!


----------



## TheNewWife

Sure, let me dig one up :D


----------



## TheNewWife

Here it is:
 



Attached Files:







bed.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Melissa_M

That's cute!! Is it really a twin sized bed?? Where did you get it?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Zoe went into a twin-sized bed at 18 months, just before Isaiah was born, and Isaiah started climbing out of the crib at 15 months, so he went into a twin bed at 15 months.


----------



## TheNewWife

Melissa, it's actually the top part of a bunk bed since we know the girls will be sharing eventually. We got them at Sears :)


----------



## Melissa_M

Good idea!! Thanks!


----------



## blessedmomma

bump! anyone having their babies????:baby:


----------



## tiger

hi there :flower: 
found out yesterday im 4 weeks pregnant with no.2, jesse will be 1 month and a bit shy of 2 when i have my little bean. can i join?


----------



## Melissa_M

:hi: Hi Ladies!!!

I forgot about this thread :dohh: I'm still hanging out in first tri, just waiting for it to be over. It's very tough to maintain the energy to entertain a 10 month old (who's now walking by the way!!!) while dealing with first tri fatigue and nausea.


----------



## Melissa_M

P.S. Congrats tiger!!! :D


----------



## dizzybella

i mite just scrape into this thread - my wee one turns 2 on the 24th june and my baby is due on 5th july but i am convinced (prob wishful thinkin) that i'm goin to go early...;-)


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!:flower:

congratulations and welcome tiger!!! :happydance:

been there melissa- my 4th was 5 months old when we decided to try for #5. it took 5 months to get pregnant with #4 so we thought we would start early and by around his 1st bday we would be getting pregnant. got pregnant first try so they are now 14 months apart. it wont get easier either. by the time morning sickness goes away you will start to get big and be so tired. :hugs:

welcome dizzybella- you are almost there!:thumbup:


----------



## Melissa_M

haha ya I've been warned....I like second tri though...NOT third tri! it's the worst!


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi ladies just to let you know I had my little girl last week :cloud9: loving being a mummy to two!

Congratulations tiger and Melissa xx


----------



## tiger

aww congrats!!! how exciting !!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats to all the new-again mommies!!

I had my little girl, Anberlin Maria Kate 7 days late on May 4, 2011. I am now a mom to 3 kids aged 4 and under, but with my oldest being special needs and developmentally a 2 year old, it's like being a mom to 3 kids aged 2 and under. I wouldn't change it for anything.


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats pincklaire!!! Very cute avatar!!


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations on the new arrivals :happydance:

We found out recently that the new baby is a BOY! We're absolutely delighted that Toby is getting a baby brother :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats rebaby!! :blue:

melissa- i hear ya! 2nd tri is like a break in it all. then 3rd hits like a tidal wave lol!

pinkclaire- what beautiful babies! love the avatar, so precious:happydance:

brandicanucks- what a lovely family you have! you are a busy mommy:winkwink:


----------



## Fraggles

wow rebaby I didnt realise you were that far along. Congrats on another boy :) I love having 2 boys :cloud9:

Congratulations Claire, lovely pic in your avatar


----------



## blessedmomma

hey fraggles! how is everything going???those boys are getting big huh!


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks everyone!

Congrats brandi!

Rebaby that's fab news little boy :cloud9:


----------



## silver_penny

5 more days for me until my DS1 turns two!! :happydance: I really can't believe it :shock: My boys get along so well, I can't wait to add to our little family. I love watching them interact, and watching DS1 the other day being protective of his little brother. It really makes your heart melt. It is worth the extra work, extra money, and extra time. The joys that come with children are totally worth all the "extras"


----------



## blessedmomma

agree with you completely silver penny!


----------



## TheNewWife

Not sure when I posted last in here but Heidi was born Dec 11th when Emma was 15 1/2 months old. It's gone way more smoothly than I expected so that's awesome! :thumbup: Emma loved Heidi right away and I think she was young enough not to be jealous. It helped that Heidi slept so much at the beginning - though now I have the opposite problem with her ongoing napping strike. :dohh:

I love being a mom of 2 under 2. I actually just miscarried (surprise pregnancy) but could still end up a mom of 3 under 3. 

And yes, we are insane. :winkwink:


----------



## Melissa_M

I'm going for 3 under 3 after this one too :winkwink: I like being insane....it's so rewarding!! :cloud9:


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks ladies :flower:



TheNewWife said:


> I actually just miscarried (surprise pregnancy) but could still end up a mom of 3 under 3.

I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:

P.S. Pinkclaire, your avatar is just TOO cute! :D


----------



## silver_penny

I would get pregnant again in a heartbeat if I could, I'm just waiting for AF to come back. I would love to have 3 under 3, but I only have 3 more months to get pregnant if I was to have that... :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

thenewwife- im sorry about your mc. thats heartbreaking.

we are crazy too ladies. we have 5 and are ntnp for the rest of our lives. heaven only knows how many we will end up with. :happydance: im sure i will look back at it all and be ever grateful!


----------



## tiger

ok starting to freak out a bit now thats its real! 
ladies how were your toddlers when the baby was born? jesse is in the stage at the moment where he wants to punch and rip everyones hair out, and im really worrying he will do that to the newborn !!! do they mature a bit between 15 months and 2 years? 
how do ur toddlers sleep? aswell as a newborn? i have this shocking image in my head of the newborn waking up for a feed and then jesse being woken up from it ! eeeeeeeekkk :help:


----------



## Melissa_M

Alia is hardly a toddler yet, she's only 10 months....she sleeps better than a newborn! haha as a newborn she was up every couple hours now she goes to sleep on her own around 7 and sleeps till 7am without waking at all! I hope she keeps it up. And I REALLY hope this new baby won't disrupt her. We keep a fan on in her room though and it really helps to drown out background noises. 

I forgot to say so so sorry for your loss TNW :hugs: Miscarriages are just so unfortunate :nope: Hope TTC is quick for you!! I got pregnant with Alia immediately after my miscarriage :)


----------



## blessedmomma

tiger i was worried about that too, but it doesnt seem to be an issue. hopefully it wont be for you either.:flower:


----------



## pinkclaire

I havent found it to be a problem yet, Lottie sleeps through the madness of the house, and shes not woke James up at night yet.


----------



## tiger

ahhh good :D


----------



## TigerLady

I find that, for some reason, that is about that ONLY thing my toddler will listen about! :dohh: If he starts to head back toward the bedrooms, being loud, all you have to say is "Shhh! DK is sleeping." And he'll quiet down, turn around, and head back the other direction. It's like her sleep is the only thing worthy of behaving for! :rofl:


----------



## vickie83

Lovely to see this thread active again :)
Congrats on another boy rebaby!
Sorry for your loss TNW :hugs: good luck TTC! 
I'm more worried about the baby sleeping through Evie's noise haha!


----------



## blessedmomma

somehow i think the little ones just get used to the noise level and learn how to sleep through it- and good thing, lol!


----------



## TheNewWife

Thanks everyone. :friends:

Emma always sleeps through Heidi's crying - both at night and during her naps. She also isn;t the least bit bothered by it when she's awake. Maybe she lacks empathy. :rofl: Emma was 15 1/2 months when Heidi was born.

It's really scary while you're pregnant (especially when the pregnancy is new and just before birth) but it's been much easier than I'd imagined. :thumbup:


----------



## Melissa_M

^^ That's good to hear!! Alia will be about 16.5 months when this baby is born


----------



## blessedmomma

TheNewWife said:


> Thanks everyone. :friends:
> 
> Emma always sleeps through Heidi's crying - both at night and during her naps. She also isn;t the least bit bothered by it when she's awake. Maybe she lacks empathy. :rofl: Emma was 15 1/2 months when Heidi was born.
> 
> It's really scary while you're pregnant (especially when the pregnancy is new and just before birth) but it's been much easier than I'd imagined. :thumbup:

:rofl: mine are 14 mos apart and exactly the same. we even co-sleep so we still have both in bed at the moment and neither of them are bothered at all by each other. jax is up at night sometimes when he is teething or sick and nathon never wakes up from it. and nathon wakes up to eat occasionally, though not much at all and jax never gets woke up by him. i was really worried about it too being that they were the closest in age i have, but there have been no probs at all:winkwink:


----------



## TheNewWife

My goodness, you have them BOTH in bed with you?? :shock: We couldn't even handle having one in our room, let alone two in bed! :rofl:

I love that you have a big family. :thumbup: We are going for 4 or 5 :mrgreen:


----------



## Melissa_M

I'm going for 4...hubby's going for 3...we'll see who wins :D

And ya, co-sleeping was not for us! I can barely handle my husband in my bed haha


----------



## TheNewWife

Melissa_M said:


> I'm going for 4...hubby's going for 3...we'll see who wins :D
> 
> And ya, co-sleeping was not for us! I can barely handle my husband in my bed haha

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

LOL!!!!! we have a king size bed and it just works. we absolutely love co-sleeping. wouldnt have it any other way. i have done that with all mine.:flower:usually have one at a time, but jax is still too little to move over. even when we move them they go to a toddler bed first right next to ours. i wanted to get jax ready to move over but my hubby wasnt ready for him to go so he is still with us. 

yes i absolutely love having all of them. its nice to have a big family:cloud9: i hope you both get to experience it, theres nothing like it. i love that they will always have each other to lean on

melissa- somehow i think you will win:haha:


----------



## TheNewWife

blessedmomma said:


> LOL!!!!! we have a king size bed and it just works.

:rofl: So do we ... and I think if I had one of the girls in bed Greg would go sleep in the basement. :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

TheNewWife said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!! we have a king size bed and it just works.
> 
> :rofl: So do we ... and I think if I had one of the girls in bed Greg would go sleep in the basement. :rofl:Click to expand...


hahaha- i could see it bugging some people but we absolutely love it


----------



## Melissa_M

:rofl: We have a king-sized bed too!!! And seriously, I'm still kicking my husband to move over all the time. 

And yes, I think I'll win too :winkwink: It would be a really easy win if we have three girls in a row haha


----------



## blessedmomma

lol- thats so funny. my hubby is a giant, 6 foot something, and we have room for days. there is actually a lot of benefits to co-sleeping, but to each their own:thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

I love co-sleeping! I can't have James in as well as he likes to lie over our heads which is fine for us but not so comfy for Lottie :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

pinkclaire- my 3 year old got that way. he loved sleeping sideways lol. sometimes he would be in the middle between us and sometimes up at our heads. he is gonna be 4 tuesday. and nathon will be 4 mos tuesday. my boys are growing up:cloud9: nathon starts on some rice cereal this weekend:happydance:


----------



## pinkclaire

Yes James is the same. Even now I've just been in to check on him and he's sideways in his cot :dohh:

This mum business does go so fast. I really don't want it to as Lottie is my last :cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

if we could only keep them little a while longer....

nathon loved cereal tonight. think i even got some in his tummy:haha:


----------



## vickie83

Nathon is just way too cute!


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww very cute photos xx


----------



## Melissa_M

Very cute!! Alia loved her cereal first try too!!! We started at 4 months as well xoxo


----------



## 2nd time

Loos like i might have to start a 3 under three thread lol will be due on my babies 1st birthday if things are how i think


----------



## Melissa_M

wow!! when's your baby's bday?


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where have you been??? have you tested? as much weight as you lose during pregnancy you will be a toothpick when your done having kids, lol! too bad we cant all be so lucky:haha: i still have baby weight to lose from 3 kidlets ago:blush:


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> 2nd time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where have you been??? have you tested? as much weight as you lose during pregnancy you will be a toothpick when your done having kids, lol! too bad we cant all be so lucky:haha: i still have baby weight to lose from 3 kidlets ago:blush:

sorry haventbeen on here for a while

havent testedyet but i have a strong feeling andknow webdanced on and around ovulation i would have conseived on the same day this year as last year lol might have to change my name to 3 timer


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time- LOL hun! that would be soooo awesome! when can you test and find out?


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> 2nd time- LOL hun! that would be soooo awesome! when can you test and find out?

a few days but i know i will be really shocked if i am not , ting is we were taking a break from trying till jan lol woops guess if i am pregnant thats gods plan i saw you got a bfp then a neg so are you ??


----------



## blessedmomma

amen, truly would be Gods plan. all your babies birthdays are gonna be within a month of each other, how cute is that!

we are ntnp and after dtd one day i was crampy. took an ov test and was + so i knew it could be a possibility so used a preggy test a week and half later. i think it was an evap though. i forgot to check it in the ten mins and went back to check later, there was a line. all other tests were - and then i started af. honestly dont think i had a chemical, pretty positive it was an evap given all the circumstances. would have been the first time i ovulated after having nathon. i figured you or i would be the first to get preggy out of the group, but natty is preggers!!!!!


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> amen, truly would be Gods plan. all your babies birthdays are gonna be within a month of each other, how cute is that!
> 
> we are ntnp and after dtd one day i was crampy. took an ov test and was + so i knew it could be a possibility so used a preggy test a week and half later. i think it was an evap though. i forgot to check it in the ten mins and went back to check later, there was a line. all other tests were - and then i started af. honestly dont think i had a chemical, pretty positive it was an evap given all the circumstances. would have been the first time i ovulated after having nathon. i figured you or i would be the first to get preggy out of the group, but natty is preggers!!!!!


i saw natty was pregnant again and was soo jelouse lol i really want a bog family not sure i will have more than 6 but who knows i feel like i finaly found the job i am good at lol i'm a lawyer but forget that i am a mum

you could message me your email if you want to eep in touch i would like that you can be my mummy mentor seeing as you are the expert


----------



## blessedmomma

im no expert hun, i just love my lil blessings- just like you! i will send you my email


----------



## silver_penny

My boy is 2 today!! Does that mean I have to leave you guys? :shrug:

:flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

silver_penny said:


> My boy is 2 today!! Does that mean I have to leave you guys? :shrug:
> 
> :flower:

you better not!!!!! my oldest son will be 4 tomorrow:cloud9:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

silver_penny said:


> My boy is 2 today!! Does that mean I have to leave you guys? :shrug:
> 
> :flower:

I wouldn't worry about it. My 2 under 2 are 4 and 2 now. My middle and oldest are 29 months apart.


----------



## Melissa_M

So I think we've decided we're going to get a twin mattress set for Alia and put it directly on the floor and still use a guard rail :) 
I'm getting really excited for decorating her new room. I'm doing a woodland animal theme


----------



## TheNewWife

Melissa, we did a twin for Emma at 14 months. She was totally fine. Hopefully Alia will be too! :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

Melissa_M said:


> So I think we've decided we're going to get a twin mattress set for Alia and put it directly on the floor and still use a guard rail :)
> I'm getting really excited for decorating her new room. I'm doing a woodland animal theme

yay for decorating!!! sounds very cute :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Girls :wave:

This is just the thread ive been hoping to find :thumbup:

This will be my first close age gap (14 months) as my last 3 children have been really spread apart! 

Im excited & nervous! :flower:


----------



## tiger

hi kelly :hi:


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome kelly! my last two are 14 months apart. it makes life busy, thats for sure LOL!


----------



## Melissa_M

Mine are going to be about 16 months apart.....it will be FUN :D
Good luck Kelly!


----------



## blessedmomma

melissa- love her little piggy tails! soooo cute. i loved doing my girls hair when they were little. they are 11 and 12 now and want to do it their self. BOO!:haha:


----------



## Melissa_M

haha Thanks :D
I had to put them in while she was crawling all over the house...no easy task!


----------



## blessedmomma

she is adorable!!! what a lil doll :flower:

lol i can see you chasing after her, i used to do the same thing. i miss having a baby girl to paint lil baby nails and do their soft hair:cloud9:

i keep threatening my DH that im gonna paint our boys toenails but he says no way, lol! i told him i would use blue:blush:


----------



## Melissa_M

Maybe you'll get a little girl next :D


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks for the lovely welcomes :flower:

Getting up with DD this morning at 5am ~ Feeling sick , headachey & after having a rubbish nights sleep.....

I thought to myself 'im crazy!':wacko:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

hey ladies can i join you i have a 6 mnth old and am 9 weeks pregnant 12 month and 1 week gap eeekkk qiute scared!!


----------



## KellyC75

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> hey ladies can i join you i have a 6 mnth old and am 9 weeks pregnant 12 month and 1 week gap eeekkk qiute scared!!


Hiya :wave:

Im in the 'eeek quite scared group' too! :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome laura bella!

too late to change your mind ladies!:haha:

i think it was harder being preggers with a little one than after he was actually born. :hugs:


----------



## Melissa_M

That's good to know~!!


----------



## KellyC75

blessedmomma said:


> i think it was harder being preggers with a little one than after he was actually born. :hugs:

Really! Please tell me more....:winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

KellyC75 said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> i think it was harder being preggers with a little one than after he was actually born. :hugs:
> 
> Really! Please tell me more....:winkwink:Click to expand...

well for me i think its easier to parent more kids at once but feel energetic and healthy than to parent one not feeling well. i usually have bad morning sickness-have even dehydrated once from it and in another pregnancy had it every single day even while in labor-, get heartburn, cant sleep, feel exhausted, i mean you name it when im pregnant. its not that i hate being pregnant, but its just hard on my body- as im sure it is on many women. 

even though its a beautiful experience, and i love to know that im growing a baby and feel them kick and all. its still hard. after getting sick for the tenth time that day, not sleeping for the 3rd night in a row, being exhausted from carrying all the extra weight, getting heartburn from literally everything, i think it just wears on me. i would ten times rather care for a newborn and a couple toddlers. 

im sure not everyone would agree. i just know what to epect from my body from pregnancy and what to expect from taking care of babies and babies are so much easier on me. :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

I'd say the same. I found pregnancy so tiring and was really worried how I would handle it after, but actually I've found it easier than pregnant plus 1 YO! At least I have some energy to chase after my son lol.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

im finding this atm its hard wrk being pregnant and having a dependant baby to look after the tierdness is kiling me


----------



## KellyC75

pinkclaire said:


> I'd say the same. I found pregnancy so tiring and was really worried how I would handle it after, but actually I've found it easier than pregnant plus 1 YO! At least I have some energy to chase after my son lol.


I am already really worrying about how im going to cope with a 14month old & a new baby :wacko: Im having sleepless nights, which I could really do without, being as im sooooo tired! :sleep:

Your post has really helped me ~ As it seems you were having the same thoughts whilst pregnant :hugs: Thankyou


----------



## KellyC75

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> im finding this atm its hard wrk being pregnant and having a dependant baby to look after the tierdness is kiling me

Im with you on that :hugs:

The good thing is at least my DD goes to bed a 6.30pm, so at least I can go to bed early :sleep: (DH puts DS2 to bed for me a little later)

However with all my worrying im not getting much sleep :dohh:


----------



## silver_penny

I loved the time when I had a newborn and a 15 month old. It was precious watching them get to know each other. Now, no one can get my second to laugh like his big brother does!


----------



## KellyC75

silver_penny said:


> I loved the time when I had a newborn and a 15 month old. It was precious watching them get to know each other. Now, no one can get my second to laugh like his big brother does!

Really ~ Thats lovely :cloud9:

I really appreciate this post ~ More than I can tell you :hugs:


----------



## Melissa_M

silver_penny said:


> I loved the time when I had a newborn and a 15 month old. It was precious watching them get to know each other. Now, no one can get my second to laugh like his big brother does!

Awwww :cloud9: Love this!


----------



## pinkclaire

Can't wait for that Silver Penny! I have to say I love being a mummy to two it was worth the handwork when I was pregnant (I was working as well up until 36 weeks so completely sympathise!) I had a real moment today. I was feeding Lottie and James came over, led his head on her so sweetly and just smiled. I nearly cried it melted my heart! Worth it all xx


----------



## blessedmomma

its def hard but soooo worth it. so many sweet moments.:cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

well ladies....my last two babies are 14 months apart. was supposed to be 15 months but my baby was born early due to low amniotic fluid. 
just found out yesterday that we are pregnant again! my baby who is 4 months old right now will be 13 months old when this next one comes! praise the Lord!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

thank you brandi!! everyone tells us we must have our hands full. my hubby tells them we have our hearts full. i love it when he says that :cloud9:


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: don't know if it's too late to join :) But I'm due August 5th with my 2nd boy, first boy is just over 9 months old :) 

Hope everyone's ok!?


----------



## Melissa_M

wow Melissa! That didn't take long! Huge congrats! :D


----------



## Melissa_M

CharlieKeys - You're going to have a fun year with two little boys, welcome!! :)


----------



## KellyC75

blessedmomma said:


> well ladies....my last two babies are 14 months apart. was supposed to be 15 months but my baby was born early due to low amniotic fluid.
> just found out yesterday that we are pregnant again! my baby who is 4 months old right now will be 13 months old when this next one comes! praise the Lord!
> 
> View attachment 233214

:wohoo: Many Congrats :yipee:



CharlieKeys said:


> :hi: don't know if it's too late to join :) But I'm due August 5th with my 2nd boy, first boy is just over 9 months old :)
> 
> Hope everyone's ok!?

Congratulations :yipee: ~ You will have an extra small age gap :baby::baby:

How have you found pregnancy with such a LO? :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome charlie!:hugs: this is a great thread:thumbup:

thanks ladies, we are very excited:happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> thank you brandi!! everyone tells us we must have our hands full. my hubby tells them we have our hearts full. i love it when he says that :cloud9:

omg congrats bump buddy lol


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> thank you brandi!! everyone tells us we must have our hands full. my hubby tells them we have our hearts full. i love it when he says that :cloud9:

congrats omg well done my age gap was 55 weeks last year and will be 51/52 weeks this time lol are we mad yess weare lets celebrate our crazyness


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww thanks for the welcome everyone! :) 

and KellyC75 - it was easy up until about 32 weeks.... now I'm struggling! I was lucky this time around, no sickness, no nothing and then bamn 32 weeks and I'm massive, back ache, feel sick all the time etc :haha: but not long now and my OH helps out a lot with Stephen so it's not that bad! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> thank you brandi!! everyone tells us we must have our hands full. my hubby tells them we have our hearts full. i love it when he says that :cloud9:
> 
> congrats omg well done my age gap was 55 weeks last year and will be 51/52 weeks this time lol are we mad yess weare lets celebrate our crazynessClick to expand...

LOL i think we must be crazy! we decided to let the Lord choose the age gaps for our children, and this is what He chose so im thankful:flower:


----------



## KellyC75

CharlieKeys said:


> aww thanks for the welcome everyone! :)
> 
> and KellyC75 - it was easy up until about 32 weeks.... now I'm struggling! I was lucky this time around, no sickness, no nothing and then bamn 32 weeks and I'm massive, back ache, feel sick all the time etc :haha: but not long now and my OH helps out a lot with Stephen so it's not that bad! :)

Bless you :hugs:

Hopefully its the other way round for me then, as im really suffering right now! :sick::wacko:

Somehow though....I dont think so :nope:


----------



## 3boys

hey guys can i join you? when this baby is born i will have a 7yr old a 6yr old a 3yr old and a 20month old. My 3 boys 7,6 and 3 are all born in feb and this baby will be a feb baby which i find really strange and it makes me think im going to have a blue bump how weird would that be?


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome 3boys! i know it doesnt really matter as long as baby is healthy, but i hope ava gets a lil sis to grow up with. i have a sis 14 mos younger than me and love her so much. we grew up best friends.:flower:


----------



## Melissa_M

:hi: Hi 3boys! so are you going to find out the sex ahead of time?? :D


----------



## blessedmomma

are you finding out melissa???

i said i wasnt gonna with number 4 and hubby still wanted to know. while at the scan the excitement got the best of me and of course i found out lol. i think i would have done fine if he didnt want to know so bad. everyone else in our fams wanted to know too, so i wasnt gonna be the last to know for sure!!!:haha:


----------



## Melissa_M

hehe ya it's tough to resist! we're definitely finding out :)


----------



## blessedmomma

i just asked DH and of course he wants to know. theres no surprises in this house. he likes to shop for baby stuff more than i do :roll::D


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sounds like my OH - he wanted to know both times a lot more than I did! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

We'll be finding out too at a private gender scan ~ Cant wait! :wohoo:


----------



## CharlieKeys

What does everyone think/hope they're having? :)


----------



## KellyC75

CharlieKeys said:


> What does everyone think/hope they're having? :)

I hope im having a healthy Girl (but a healthy boy would be great too)

Alot of my symptoms are similiar to with DD ~ But some are not, so really not sure :shrug:


----------



## Melissa_M

I actually have no preference! Would love another girl but a boy would be fun too :D


----------



## silver_penny

Congrats to all those newly pregnant! Is it bad that I'm jealous of you ladies? 

I was so hoping to be pregnant by this time, but its just not in the cards for us right now. We're NTNP, but I still haven't had AF since DS2 was born 9 1/2 months ago. Took a precautionary FRER, just to make sure, and it was a :BFN: booo. What's even worse is that I kept taking it out of the trash to check to see if a line had appeared magically. :blush:I think it would be absolutely amazing to have 3 under 3. Only 2 1/2 more months if I want that. I keep praying for it, and hubby is on board for it.

On a more positive note, we have baby goats here! Two cuties born on july 8th, both males. :dance:


----------



## Melissa_M

I had to stop BFing for my period to come back :blush:


----------



## silver_penny

I had my periods come back at 5 months with my first, but I think things might be different this time around as I'm tandem nursing still. Well, obviously different, as I'm already 9 1/2 months PP and still no AF. Then again, I'm not willing to push weaning on either one of them, as I want them to self-wean. So I guess I will have to be patient with my body and know that it will get back in the swing of things when its ready. In God's time, I suppose.


----------



## Melissa_M

ya Alia pretty much self-weaned. She wasn't taking near enough breast milk so I started having to give her formula in order to fill her up. Gradually my supply dropped so I just decided to make the switch.


----------



## blessedmomma

i think its beautiful to let the baby decide. i havent been able to BF but will try to with this next one. hopefully it works out. not making any harsh expectations and if it works, it works. 

i have no womans intuition as to the sex of my babies. i quit guessing 2 kids ago. im always wrong:dohh: my hubby gets it right more than me. maybe he has more womans intuition:haha:


----------



## TheNewWife

:shock: Oh wow, blessedmomma, congratulations!!!!!! :happydance:

We are currently NTNP #3 (after our "accidental pregnancy" which I miscarried we decided we were ready for the next one.) If I get pregnant this month then Emma & Heidi will be 15 1/2 months apart and Heidi & #3 will be about the same. :rofl:


----------



## TheNewWife

Melissa_M said:


> I had to stop BFing for my period to come back :blush:

I would probably enjoy that. I got my period again (and a regular cycle) after 8 or 9 weeks with both babies - and that was exclusively BFing. :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I was the same, NewWife. Anberlin will be 10 weeks on Wednesday and still no sign of her. This is the longest she's stayed away postpartum.

It's all over for me ladies. Tomorrow morning, I am getting my tubes tied. I am already suffering through the regret. I feel forced into it. My husband said "Ligation or divorce", and while I'm done having kids, I'm not ready to make it permanent.

We have a lot of money coming to us soon, should the government get a move on. Does is sound wrong if I say I'm planning on a microsurgery reversal ASAP, behind his back?


----------



## 3boys

thanks for the welcome guys! Yes i would love Ava to have a sister but i am going to try and be strong and not find out. But I don't have much willpower so we will see.


----------



## Melissa_M

BrandiCanucks said:


> I was the same, NewWife. Anberlin will be 10 weeks on Wednesday and still no sign of her. This is the longest she's stayed away postpartum.
> 
> It's all over for me ladies. Tomorrow morning, I am getting my tubes tied. I am already suffering through the regret. I feel forced into it. My husband said "Ligation or divorce", and while I'm done having kids, I'm not ready to make it permanent.
> 
> We have a lot of money coming to us soon, should the government get a move on. Does is sound wrong if I say I'm planning on a microsurgery reversal ASAP, behind his back?

But he has a vasectomy?? why not just test his sperm and make sure he's sterile? It sounds pretty harsh that he wants you to get major surgery or he's ddivorcing you :wacko:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

He did have one but came back with a low count when I found out I was pregnant. While unlikely, Anberlin COULD be his.

But he wants to "be sure I never do what I did again"...


----------



## Melissa_M

what are you going to do?? It seems like there's a bit of a trust issue. He should take your word that you won't do it again.


----------



## 2nd time

ok so now i can worry about our housing situation 2 babies in a one bed house = bad three babies in a one bed house = breakdown


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I guess I'm going through with it. My surgery's at noon today. It's too late to cancel now.


----------



## silver_penny

Just wondering if you have done some research into the side effects of a tubal ligation. My MIL had a tubal and now gets horrible migraines when AF arrives. Just one of many symptoms. This website has some more symptoms: https://members.tripod.com/~sterilization_rights/Symtoms_PTS.html

Perhaps you could let your DH take a look at the list. It includes loss of libido, pain during sex, depression, and weight gain.

I'm so sorry that you are feeling forced into this. I know its not an easy decision, and you have to do what is best for your family. :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

Im so sorry that you are being forced into a procedure that you dont want. Is it possible for you to talk to DH cos i would hate for you to end up bitter towards your husband.


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time- can you guys look into moving or is that not an option? :hugs:

brandi- i have heard the same thing, that tubal ligations lead to many hormonal problems that can effect you in a lot of different ways. i have to agree with 3boys too, you may get very bitter about him threatening you with this and end up divorced anyways. its horrible to think that he would threaten you to force you to do what he wants, that doesnt sound healthy at all:nope:


----------



## 2nd time

we haveto move no more room at the inn lol its just trying to get deposit to rent with lol soo many wories lol not having time to get excited yet someone tell me its all going to work out fine and dandy i need to get excited


----------



## blessedmomma

you better get excited!!!! life is being created within you!!!! whats more exciting than that?

we moved and bought a home during our last pregnancy so i know its stressful, but it will all be worth it hun. hang in there


----------



## 2nd time

i know i thin i am just having a bit of a down day then i look at my beautiful girls and remember what its all about


----------



## 3boys

dont worry about moving hun it will all work out fine, i rent as well.


----------



## KellyC75

Im emigrating to Australia in December! :wacko: Eeek, im crazy mad! :wacko:


----------



## 3boys

yes u are mad but sounds like an amazing opportunity!


----------



## KellyC75

3boys said:


> yes u are mad but sounds like an amazing opportunity!

Thanks ~ I hope so :thumbup:

At the moment it is very scary indeed!


----------



## 3boys

anything thats worth doing is always a little scary!


----------



## KellyC75

3boys said:


> anything thats worth doing is always a little scary!

:friends:


----------



## blessedmomma

i hear australia is just gorgeous. im sure it will be fab when you are all settled in hun:flower:


----------



## tiger

kelly i live in australia- you will be fine, your family will be fine. its beautiful here


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It is done. I don't feel as much regret as of yet that I thought I would, but that's probably the drugs talking. It went well, but I'm still in quite a bit of pain. I'm not allowed to return to placement until next week. It was quick. Really quick. I went in at 2:00pm and was waking from anesthetic around 2:40pm, but in massive amounts of pain that NO NARCOTIC PAIN KILLER would even touch. They would normally give me morphine, but I'm allergic to it, so they tried demerol instead, which, as it turns out, I'm also allergic to, so they tried toradol, and nothing, fenntenal (sp?) and nothing, and just before discharge, Tylenol 3's, which numbed the pain, but I still have it.

As for reversal, I don't know. I think I mostly thought of it beforehand because, at the time, I felt like this decision for a tubal really wasn't mine, but something I was forced into. I could have easily just gotten up and left. I arrived there yesterday at 9:30am for an 11:30am procedure but didn't get in until 2:00pm. I had plenty of time to turn around and leave, but the more I thought of it, I had a sense of calm about it.

Will I ever have a reversal? Possibly, if Mike and I don't work out and I end up with a man who does want kids, and the OB did the least invasive procedure making a reversal more likely to be successful.

Part of me already does want a reversal, but I remember the betrayal I felt when my husband had his vasectomy behind my back. I don't want to cause him the same feelings by reversing behind his back.

Anyway, I'm going to lay down now. Have a great day ladies.


----------



## Fraggles

Brandi I hope you have a speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

I wish you well hun, but im shocked that this decision was made for you and also that your hubby had a vasectomy behind your back, i hope you guys work through all of this and come out the other side stronger


----------



## Melissa_M

I'm also shocked. I really think you and your husband need to seriously work on your trust issues. I can't imagine DH ever forcing me into a tubal....it would be something we would discuss and we would respect eachother's opinions. In the end it would be MY decision because it's MY body.


----------



## 3boys

I have to agree with Melissa, no matter what it would be my decision after many talks and my hubby would not have a vasectomy without telling me. There is defo some trust issues. I really hope you guys work them out! x x


----------



## blessedmomma

have to agree with melissa and 3boys. i really cant see my DH doing anything behind my back, especially a vasectomy. and he would never force a surgery on me of any kind. he sounds a bit controlling and untrusting. communication is so important in a relationship and if one is being underhanded and making ultimatums for the other then all that is broken down. things should be talked out and agreed upon, and your thoughts and opinions matter just as much as his. he sounds very disrespectful toward you. you are supposed to be walking together on lifes journey. not him dragging you along his chosen road. i hope things get better in your relatinship!:hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

blessedmomma said:


> i hear australia is just gorgeous. im sure it will be fab when you are all settled in hun:flower:




tiger said:


> kelly i live in australia- you will be fine, your family will be fine. its beautiful here

Thanks Girls ~ :hugs:

I cant tell you how many sleepless nights ive been having lately!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ooh I'm jealous Kelly!! Whereabouts in aus are you moving too? :)

Also I'm officially full term now - so getting ready to pop soon I hope!! :D my son came at 39+4 so really hoping baby 2 doesn't keep me waiting too long!

And I have to agree with everyone else - my OH wouldn't force me to get anything done and I wouldn't him, we have discussed after trying for our 3rd and final child in a few years about him having the snip but it would be a joint decision not just one sided :( also there is loads of contraception out there such as he coil, injection,implant etc that offers long-term protection that it seems so final to have had that done :( I just hope you do t end up resenting him in the future & hope you're feeling recovered now!


----------



## KellyC75

CharlieKeys said:


> Ooh I'm jealous Kelly!! Whereabouts in aus are you moving too? :)
> 
> Also I'm officially full term now - so getting ready to pop soon I hope!! :D my son came at 39+4 so really hoping baby 2 doesn't keep me waiting too long!
> 
> And I have to agree with everyone else - my OH wouldn't force me to get anything done and I wouldn't him, we have discussed after trying for our 3rd and final child in a few years about him having the snip but it would be a joint decision not just one sided :( also there is loads of contraception out there such as he coil, injection,implant etc that offers long-term protection that it seems so final to have had that done :( I just hope you do t end up resenting him in the future & hope you're feeling recovered now!

We are moving to Western Australia :coolio:

Good luck with your new LO ~ Hope they arrive for you soon :baby::cloud9:


----------



## Melissa_M

CharlieKeys said:


> Ooh I'm jealous Kelly!! Whereabouts in aus are you moving too? :)
> 
> Also I'm officially full term now - so getting ready to pop soon I hope!! :D my son came at 39+4 so really hoping baby 2 doesn't keep me waiting too long!
> 
> And I have to agree with everyone else - my OH wouldn't force me to get anything done and I wouldn't him, we have discussed after trying for our 3rd and final child in a few years about him having the snip but it would be a joint decision not just one sided :( also there is loads of contraception out there such as he coil, injection,implant etc that offers long-term protection that it seems so final to have had that done :( I just hope you do t end up resenting him in the future & hope you're feeling recovered now!

Wow I just suddenly realized how close your babies are in age!!! :shock: it's almost like having twins :winkwink: Hope that babe doesn't keep you in suspense too long :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: yep... we didn't listen to the midwives when we left hospital who said to be extra careful as women are extra fertile after just giving birth :dohh:


----------



## Melissa_M

I guess not!! :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

CharlieKeys said:


> :haha: yep... we didn't listen to the midwives when we left hospital who said to be extra careful as women are extra fertile after just giving birth :dohh:

My midwife didnt mention that to me! :haha::blush::haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thing is they said to me 'see you in 9 months time then' and I replied 'no way, don't be silly I'm not one of THOSE women' .......... oops I am one of those women hehe! :D 

What's the gap going to be between your youngest and the baby? :)


----------



## KellyC75

CharlieKeys said:


> Thing is they said to me 'see you in 9 months time then' and I replied 'no way, don't be silly I'm not one of THOSE women' .......... oops I am one of those women hehe! :D
> 
> What's the gap going to be between your youngest and the baby? :)

My gap will be 14months :baby::wacko::baby:


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww no that's a nice gap!! :)


----------



## silver_penny

I have a 15 month 6 day gap and absolutely love it. Am hoping to get preggers again so I can have my next one close in age as well


----------



## blessedmomma

i love my age gaps too. my girls are 19 months apart. my two youngest boys are 14 months and these next two will be 13 months:D


----------



## 2nd time

well my age gap is 55 weeks and will be 51/52 weeks this time and what possessed me to say to my midwife see you same time next year lol i was joking


----------



## Fraggles

KellyC75 said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Thing is they said to me 'see you in 9 months time then' and I replied 'no way, don't be silly I'm not one of THOSE women' .......... oops I am one of those women hehe! :D
> 
> What's the gap going to be between your youngest and the baby? :)
> 
> My gap will be 14months :baby::wacko::baby:Click to expand...

Mines just over 14 months (great age gap) :thumbup:


----------



## Emma 21

so lexi arrived on the 28th june at 38 weeks following an induction, so i am now mommy to aaron who will be 3 on 17th august, jj who is 19 months and lexi who is 19 days old and my god its hard work. anyone else?xx


----------



## blessedmomma

emma :cloud9: all that hard work will be missed much when the years start passing by. my oldest two are 12 and 11, they were 19 months apart. i can remember just wanting them to get bigger, but now i miss them being babies


----------



## KellyC75

Emma 21 said:


> so lexi arrived on the 28th june at 38 weeks following an induction, so i am now mommy to aaron who will be 3 on 17th august, jj who is 19 months and lexi who is 19 days old and my god its hard work. anyone else?xx

Oh wow! :cloud9: Congratulations

I have no experience in small age gaps.....yet!

But from what others say, especially on this great thread, its real tough at first, but it gets easier, so im keeping my fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## mum2be2011

Sorry I've not posted in an extremely long time. Had issues logging in and then my subscribed threads went but I've found you again now.

We are 15 months and 3 days apart. Phoebe is 21 months and 3 days and Hayley is 6 months old today. Wouldn't change it for the world, yes some days are hard but 2 babies now matter what the difference in age will be difficult but it also has it's rewards.


----------



## 3boys

Ryan and Evan have 12 months between them, Evan and Caleb have 3 years between them (not for the want of ttc but thats how it went) Caleb and Ava have 15 months between them and Ava and this baby will have 21 months between them.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Emma 21 said:


> so lexi arrived on the 28th june at 38 weeks following an induction, so i am now mommy to aaron who will be 3 on 17th august, jj who is 19 months and lexi who is 19 days old and my god its hard work. anyone else?xx

Aww congrats!! :)


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats Emma!! Sounds like a busy household!


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahhh ladies I'm starting to get really nervous about having such a small age gap :-/


----------



## 3boys

you will be fine hun and in a couple of years you will be so pleased you did when you see how close they are! x x


----------



## Emma 21

thank you yes it is hard work but i second what others say i love that they are so young as they have an incredible bond, aaron is always asking to hold his baby sister and now jj has started kissing her now he has realised she aint going anywhere.


----------



## Melissa_M

I get nervous sometimes too....but then I just think of all the positives :)


----------



## KellyC75

CharlieKeys said:


> ahhh ladies I'm starting to get really nervous about having such a small age gap :-/

Bless you ~ :hugs: ~ Im totally with you on the nervous feeling


----------



## tessica123

not posted for a while ive had my hand full lol

just wanted to know those of you who have close age gap what are you doing about baby going in with toddler at night? 

my eldest is teething really bad and not sleeping well but even when he does sleep he sleeps so lightly and you can only pop head in room to check on him or he wakes

well my lo is still ok in his crib but wont be for much longer and there is no room in our room for cot :-( he has got to share with his brother 

how should i go about it as i dont want them just to wake each other all night and me get no sleep 

my toddler is also on verge of jumping out of cot, he jumps up and down and leans forward as he does it and i swear if he leans anymore he will fall out

do i get him settled in bed now while lo is still in our room or do i try and get them settled in room together before i put toddler in bed?

im worried he will try and reach lo through bars and pull him about 

hope you can help me xx


----------



## tessica123

CharlieKeys said:


> ahhh ladies I'm starting to get really nervous about having such a small age gap :-/

looking at your tickers you have about same age gap as me! how are you finding it?

Joanne


----------



## you&me

Hey everyone :wave:

By the time this baby is born by c-section, I will have 12 months and 3 weeks between my youngest two...starting to get very nervous about the small age gap :wacko:


----------



## 3boys

you&me said:


> Hey everyone :wave:
> 
> By the time this baby is born by c-section, I will habe 12 months and 3 weeks between my youngest two...starting to get very nervous about the small age gap :wacko:

My eldest 2 have the same age gap, i think its 12months 2 weeks and its always been great hun, they are 5 and 6 (will be 6+7 when new baby) comes and they are so close its lovely. I will now have 5 under 7 lol!


----------



## you&me

Thank you for the reassurance :flower:

There is a 5 year gap between my eldest and Amber...so this will be completely different!!

Am expecting a boy this time, so just hope they will be close and get on fine being opposite genders :haha: There was 18 monthds between my brother and I, we fought like cat and dog growing up, and still aren't close in the slightest.


----------



## 3boys

there is 15 months between my youngest 2 at the minute and they get on great even though they are different genders hun so hopefully it will be the same for you.


----------



## Fraggles

My 2 are 14 months apart and now they are growing they are really interacting well. They are nearly 23 and nearly 9 months


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I don't have an age gap that close, but my oldest two are 20 months apart and my middle and youngest are 29 months apart. 

My oldest has special needs and is developmentally around the same age as my middle child, so it's like having twins, and all three get along great.

They're now 4.5 years, 2.5 years and 4.5 months.


----------



## blessedmomma

my two oldest are 19 months, my last two are 14 months, and my next two will be 12 to 13 months. im sure everything will be fine hun. mine with close age gaps get along great!:flower:


----------



## CharlieKeys

I completley forgot about this thread! I had my 2nd bubba!! They are 10 months and 6 days apart! :)


----------



## Melissa_M

^^ You need a 2 under 1 club!!! :shock: 
:winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

CharlieKeys said:


> I completley forgot about this thread! I had my 2nd bubba!! They are 10 months and 6 days apart! :)

Oh wow ~ Congrats to you :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay charliekeys!!!!!!!! congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## TheNewWife

Wow, that's close!!!

Mine are 15 1/2 months apart (currently 25 months old and 9 1/2 months old) and #3 is due in March. :mrgreen: 

That means that Emma will be 31 months old & Heidi will be 15 1/2 months old when #3 is born. :shock:


----------



## blessedmomma

tnw- you sound kinda like us. jaxon will be 26 or 27 months old and nathon will be 12 or 13 months old when our next one comes. we are due march 18, what is your due date?


----------



## TheNewWife

March 29th. We are telling the family this weekend & my SIL sometimes browses my BnB journal so I haven't posted a ticker yet ... but I am 12+6 today.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thanks everyone..... is it bad I really want another one? :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

tnw- yay!

charlie- i dont think its bad at all. its a great thing to enjoy motherhood :cloud9:


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats TNW!!!! :D


----------



## you&me

Congratulations Charlie, he was a great weight!! How are you finding it with 2 under 1?


----------



## purplerat

Hey guys, can I join? I will have a 29 month age gap... so just more than 2 years.

My son William is 20 months old and this baby is due on 23rd May. xx


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome purplerat!!!! and congrats :winkwink:


----------



## hayley x

:hi: I must have posted in here at some point as it was in my user CP :) 

congrats TNW thats fab news :happydance:

I cant believe in less than 2.5 years I've laboured 3 babies, amazing what your body can do :cloud9: x


----------



## CharlieKeys

you&me said:


> Congratulations Charlie, he was a great weight!! How are you finding it with 2 under 1?

Urm tiring but easy if that makes sense ........... ask me how it is when Henry can move ;) But Stephen is really good anyways and he's really taken to Henry so I can't complain there and now we've got henry's reflux sorted it's really enjoyable! :) 

You nervous about having 2 under 2?


----------



## you&me

Somedays I get really nervous about it...other days I feel totally calm and think 'what will be, will be' :haha:


----------



## mommyof_4

Hi everyone! I was part of this group last year! I had a 18 month gap, and am pregnant again this time will be a 14 month gap! This is baby #6 for me!


----------



## TheNewWife

Hi mommyof_4 (or should I say 6, lol) ... looks like a few of us loved 2 under 2 so much that we're doing it again :) How old are your other kids?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'd love to do it again. My smallest gap was 20 months. My middle and youngest are 29 months apart.

If my tubes weren't tied already, I'd be flipping out because I'm 2 days late...although secretly, I'd love to have another baby. If I were pregnant right now, they'd be a 14 month gap.


----------



## mommyof_4

TheNewWife said:


> Hi mommyof_4 (or should I say 6, lol) ... looks like a few of us loved 2 under 2 so much that we're doing it again :) How old are your other kids?

My other kids are 10,7,4,2,6mo. The first 2 are 2.5 years apart, then a 3yr gap, then another 2.5 years, then 18months, and then 14 months

When are you due? How old r yours?


----------



## TheNewWife

mommyof_4 said:


> TheNewWife said:
> 
> 
> Hi mommyof_4 (or should I say 6, lol) ... looks like a few of us loved 2 under 2 so much that we're doing it again :) How old are your other kids?
> 
> My other kids are 10,7,4,2,6mo. The first 2 are 2.5 years apart, then a 3yr gap, then another 2.5 years, then 18months, and then 14 months
> 
> When are you due? How old r yours?Click to expand...

Emma is 25 months old, Heidi is almost 10 months old and I am due March 29th. That will mean a 15 1/2 month gap between each of them.


----------



## Melissa_M

^^ 3 under 3!!! :D


----------



## TheNewWife

Yep!! Insanity :haha:


----------



## mommyof_4

My youngest will be 3 under 3 too...insanity? Maybe! But fun times! I have a ultrasound in 2 weeks to make sure there won't be 4 under 3! I will only be 6w3d...and hoping I will see the heart beating!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

we will have 3 under 3 too. and 4 that will be 4 and under. when the next one comes, they will be 4, 2, and barely 1:flower:


----------



## KellyC75

We need some new threads!! :haha:

3 under 3 

4 under 4 etc! :winkwink:


----------



## 3boys

5 aged 7 and under! :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

3boys said:


> 5 aged 7 and under! :rofl:



Wow! Congrats :winkwink:


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm so jealous I really want 3 under 3! Hubby will never agree though :-(


----------



## tessica123

ive just worked out mine are 10 months 1 week and 6 days appart and my 2nd was 13 days late at that!! 

i wanted another as well but my oh say no way are we having 3 under 5 never mind under 2!! with 2 of them being under 1 lol 

so ive got to wait till lo is 5 :-(


----------



## Melissa_M

Wow that's quite the age gap!!!
Maybe your DH will come around :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

melissa- do you know what your having? and do you have names yet?


----------



## Melissa_M

I'm having another little girl!!! And we're naming her Joni :cloud9:

What about you?? Find out the gender?


----------



## blessedmomma

thats gorgeous hun!!!!:cloud9: we find out the gender next thurs, the 27th. we wont pick a name for a long time though. probably not til the end of the pregnancy or when the baby is born. we will begin to narrow it down to a couple of names starting when we find out gender, so that will be fun.:flower:


----------



## Melissa_M

Thanks :) 
OOoooh next thursday isn't too far away! Hope the baby cooperates !


----------



## blessedmomma

Melissa_M said:


> Thanks :)
> OOoooh next thursday isn't too far away! Hope the baby cooperates !

me too lol!!!!


----------



## Lydiarose

yay so glad i found this thread! im terrified :haha:


Ill have a 21 month gap between my two!


----------



## you&me

Lydiarose said:


> yay so glad i found this thread! im terrified :haha:
> 
> 
> Ill have a 21 month gap between my two!

:haha: Hi Lydia...another November Sparkler 2010...that makes 3 of us that are expecting again now!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## TheNewWife

Hi Lydia! Don't worry ... There are difficult moments but overall it's wonderful. I can't remember what it's like with one. :) We've enjoyed it so much that I am expecting again ... so that will make my oldest 31 months and my second will be 15.5 months when #3 is born. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lydiarose

Hi girls! :wave:


I keep getting moments of sheer panic,how will i sleep how will i eat how will i got to the toilet!! and the like!! :nope:


But i am pleased,just worried!


----------



## amy19604

Hi !! I am soon to have 2 little ones with 13 months between them! I'm looking forward to it but also have moments of 'how am i going to cope!' x


----------



## KellyC75

My panic moments are when I think how am I gonna do all of the above ^^ 

And....fit in the school run!? :loopy::wacko::haha:


----------



## hayley x

I always take the toddler and put her in her room while I go to the toilet, easier than scooping up the baby, waking him and spending the next hour trying to settle him :lol:

We have 19.5 months between our 2 and I can honestly say its amazing, I thoroughly enjoy it and its not as hard as I imagined it to be :D My toddler is just amazing since he's been here, really loving and just a delight to have :cloud9: x


----------



## amy19604

Oh the school run, yes trying to get 2 little ones organised and get my daughter to school on time is going to be fun! i'm bad enough with only the one baby lol but i figured as long as the 2 babies have been fed and nappies changed, nothing else matters just stick them in the pram and leave everything else till you get home! (i'm telling myself it will be that easy hahaha!)


----------



## you&me

Our little guy didn't want to wait around for his elective section date, and due to PET made his arrival by emergency section at 37w +1 day on Tuesday 8th November weighing 7lbs 15.5zs.

Mitchell Allan C (aka Mitch)
 



Attached Files:







Mitch.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## KellyC75

Many Congrats ~ He is adorable :blue: :cloud9:


----------



## Melissa_M

He's gorgeous!


----------



## 3boys

congrats he is so cute! x x


----------



## MamaDo

Hi all,

just wanted to join in - I will have 2 under 2 come March 2012, My little girl was born 7th Jan 2011 so will just be turning 14 mths when this one comes along.... a little nervous but excited too :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats you&me he is so precious!!!!!

welcome mamado!


----------



## amy19604

Congrats, he is adorable! 

I had my 20 week scan yesterday, we are on team PINK !!! :pink: 
But most importantly, everything is ok and my placenta is at the front which is why i haven't felt any kicks yet (was starting to get a bit worried) :cloud9:


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats on team pink amy!


----------



## GossipGirly

Hello can I join you girls? I know I am late in joining but I just stumbled across this group. I will have 16m between my 2 and I am due 16th feb x


----------

